# JANUARY TESTERS!! Come get your newyears BFP!! 27 BFPs SO FAR!!



## Eltjuh

Hey all, I really liked the December testers thread and thought I might aswell make one for January so we can all support each other and maybe find some ttc/bump buddies!

I'll make a list of when everyone's gonna be testing and whether they got their bfp or not!

I am gonna be in cycle 2 of ttc #2. We're gonna use the shettles method to try for a girl. Should be ovulating on the 8th of January and (start)testing on the 18th. (as 10dpo was the day I got my bfp with my previous pregnancies).

Good luck to everyone and lots of :dust: Hopefully this will be a lucky thread!!! :flower:

*November 2011 ~ 67 testers 11 BFPs
December 2011 ~ 73 testers, 19 BFPs
January 2012 ~ 66 testers, 14 BFPs
February 2012 ~ 90 testers, 14 BFPs
March 2012 ~ 74 testers, 25 BFPs
April 2012 ~ 104 testers, 26 BFPs
May 2012 ~ 106 testers, 25 BFPs
June 2012 ~ 122 testers, 32 BFPs
July 2012 ~ 158 testers, 34 BFPs
August 2012 ~ 121 testers, 32 BFPs
September 2012 ~ 129 testers, 39 BFPs
October 2012 ~ 110 testers, 34 BFPs
November 2012 ~ testers, 6 BFPs
December 2012 ~ 92 testers, 24 BFPs
January 2013 ~ 113, 26 BFPs​*

*1*
whitelights
:bfp: HaileysMommy1 :bfp:
MissGemma
:witch: elt1013 :hugs:
lilmicky
:bfp: LockandKey :bfp:
:witch: mom2pne :hugs:
juliann 

*2*
tx614

*3*
SunshineWA
:witch: MrsLemon :hugs:
GrassRoots
:witch: maria2611 :hugs:
:witch: AussieBub :hugs:
:witch: mommasboys2 :hugs:

*4*
:witch: LoveSanrio :hugs:

*5*
Staceyh1983
DollyMixture1
:witch: puggyflump :hugs:
:bfp: vic161209 :bfp:
:witch: OrthoChick :hugs:

*6*
:witch: cantwait22 :hugs:
:witch: Jodiejode :hugs:
BabyHopeG
:witch: Tesa :hugs:

*7*
:witch: Princess Lou :hugs:
:witch: lcgoodac :hugs:
:witch: hlamb :hugs:

*8*
:witch: babychka :hugs:

*9*
:witch: DHBH0930 :hugs:
:bfp: Melissa_M :bfp:
Iluvtoteach

*10*
DianaB
:witch: Cestamy83 :hugs:
:witch: KLA85 :hugs:
:bfp: hanibal766 :bfp:
Sindorella

*11*
:bfp: adopim :bfp:
:witch: Becca_89 :hugs:
:bfp: Lou1 :bfp:
:witch: ciz :hugs:
:witch: Cherub85 :hugs:

*12*
:witch: Hope83 :hugs:
:witch: Jessthemess :hugs:
:witch: kmere :hugs:
:bfp: melntnp :bfp:
babyfan82
skimomma
:bfp: kayleigh_jane :bfp:
samthemum
:witch: kel21 :hugs:
:bfp: tekkitten :bfp:
irishchick02
linz85

*13*
:bfp: mrs.ginger :bfp:
:witch: loulou1979 :hugs:

*14*
~Brandy~
BlueMoonBabba
:witch: Vanillabean01 :hugs:
:bfp: Christy21 :bfp:

*15*
:witch: Beatha :hugs:
:bfp: Phantom710 :bfp:
:witch: Junebugs :hugs:
MadelinesMom
txrangersfan
Sammie100
SeekingSol

*16*
:witch: KitteyKat2010 :hugs:
:hugs: hnm :hugs:
:bfp: kristieEve :bfp:
:bfp: rain31 :bfp:

*17*
:bfp: Proserpina :bfp: 
:witch: gemmy :hugs:

*18*
:witch: Eltjuh :hugs:
:witch: scarter1025 :hugs:
:bfp: kaznib :bfp: 

*19*
LongingForNo2
:bfp: Noo :bfp:
:witch: Andrea28 :hugs:

*20*
:witch: Kobes Mummie :hugs:
:witch: Girly922 :hugs:
jiggybean
:witch: Lara310809 :hugs:

*21*
Misscalais
Babywhisperer
robyn1990
:bfp: Blackrain90 :bfp:
:witch: sharan :hugs:

*22*
LornaMJ
LDizzy30

*23*
Jelly.Bean
:witch: lune_miel :hugs:
SloppyJoe 
:bfp: Mummy Bean :bfp:
:bfp: Chaszpaz :bfp:

*24*
:bfp: Dreamer2013 :bfp:
:witch: 06UNC09 :hugs:

*25*
:bfp: yellowhaze :bfp:
sugarpi24
:witch: Hev162 :hugs:
:bfp: xGracex :bfp:
Flowermal

*26*
PinkRuby
:witch: Holliedolly :hugs:
bump13

*28*
:witch: emmancee :hugs:

*29*
:bfp: mummyjayne :bfp:
babykhu

*30*
sbchewning
:bfp: Lownthwaite :bfp:

*31*
AerisandAlex
Tesa
:bfp: MommaCC :bfp:
​


----------



## Princess Lou

Hey,

I'm on my second round of Gonal-F with Ovitrell and due to ovulate around 11am today (36 hours after Ovitrell). On my last cycle, AF came at 15DPO which makes it due on the 6th. If it doesn't I shall be testing on the 7th. Hubby is under strict instructions to not allow me to test earlier.

Good luck.


----------



## ~Brandy~

You can put me down for the 14th..


----------



## Eltjuh

Done & done, Thanks for joining me :) Hopefully we'll get lots more people to join us in our quest of getting a new years bfp :winkwink:


----------



## Misscalais

Yep, I'm back, didn't get my Christmas BfP :cry: ill be testing Jan 21st.


----------



## DianaB

Put me down for the 10th. This is my first cycle since having my lo I exclusively pumped for a year and now I've finally been visited by af. Finally can start trying to grow our little family. The 10th is just a wild guess don't want to start too early when I have no idea how long this cycle might be. Hopefully this will be the lucky thread filled with all kinds of bfp's for the new year!


----------



## Eltjuh

welcome ladies, thanks for joining us!! 

All the best for your cycles :flower:


----------



## whitelights

Testing January 1st! FX for us all!


----------



## SunshineWA

Woukd love to join! I'll be testing jan 3rd- excited!! 
Baby dust to all :)


----------



## kel21

Would you put me down for the 8th please? I will probably test earlier than that, but if I o on time that would be when af is due :) I should o on x-mas day :)


----------



## Eltjuh

yay we're starting to get a little list now! :happydance:


And we all know who's gonna have a fun xmas then kel21 :winkwink: haha


----------



## Beatha

I'd like to join too. I'll be testing on the 15th.

Good luck to all of us :dust:


----------



## stargazer01

I'm just here to follow you ladies... I hope to see lots of New Year bfp's! :D


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Put me down for the 1st! Although even if it's BFN I will still be testing every day after that ;)

This is my second cycle after miscarriage so I'm praying for something sticky! Good luck to all you ladies! Can't wait to see what January brings! :hugs:


----------



## adopim

Hi everyone! :wave:
I plan to start testing on the the 11th I think. That's based on my current estimated Ov date, if I Ov earlier I will probably be starting to test earlier. I will update if my "test date" changes :D


----------



## MrsLemon

Put me down for the 3rd...

although i cant promise ill be able to hold out that long


----------



## Eltjuh

You have all been added, thanks for joining :flower:

Stargazer - you always need 1 stalker on every thread :winkwink:
You can help us if we get symptoms :haha: Or maybe I should say when... :dohh:


----------



## Becca_89

Put me down for 11th please :)

TTC baby number 1- month 2 ttc
Was diagnosed with pcos last month, but i am ovulating regulary so fingers crossed il get that bfp soon :)

Good luck ladies cant wait to see results

Fingers crossed for :bfp::bfp::bfp: all over

Merry xmas


----------



## Vanillabean01

Put me down for Jan 10!!! Good luck ladies!!!!!!


----------



## Kobes Mummie

Id love to join in, please put me down for the 20th Jan :) xx

Good Luck Everyone :) xx


----------



## MissGemma

Hi, this is our 6th month TTC #1 and AF is due 1st Jan (I plan to test on 31st so I can tell my partner just after the New Years Bells Ring). 

Wish me luck!!

6 months and if no luck this month I am going to start temping. Can anyone recommend a good thermometer??

Thanks, 
Gxx


----------



## Eltjuh

Put you all down on the list!

MissGemma I put you down for the 1st! Hope you get to give your hubby the best new years present ever!! I don't do temping so I can't help you there unfortunately but I'm sure there are plenty of girls around here that know everything there is to know! :) 

Good luck everyone!! :dust:

Please feel free to invite more people to the group if you know any other people hoping for a new year bfp!


----------



## adopim

MissGemma said:


> Hi, this is our 6th month TTC #1 and AF is due 1st Jan (I plan to test on 31st so I can tell my partner just after the New Years Bells Ring).
> 
> Wish me luck!!
> 
> 6 months and if no luck this month I am going to start temping. Can anyone recommend a good thermometer??
> 
> Thanks,
> Gxx

I use the Target brand which has been alright for me. I have heard good things about the Walgreens basal thermometers, as well as the Rite Aid ones. Just make sure it says "Basal Thermometer" on it :D


----------



## elt1013

Please put me down for the 1st and I will change it if needed in a couple days, thanks Elt!


----------



## Cestamy83

OOOOooh! Can you put me down for Jan 10? It's it's 11 dpo (iff all goes according to plan) may be too early for me, but i'll start then.

Thanks xxx
Good luck all!


----------



## tekkitten

Sign me up! :D I suppose my test date will be roughly Jan 7. I'll come back and update if anything changes ;)


----------



## LongingForNo2

Oooh I would like to join your thread. We are in cycle 5 of TTC baby #2. Using the SMEP this month. I don't use OPK's. I just chart my temps. Will be due AF on 19th January and praying that the begining of 2013 is going to bring me the best of luck lol, as all you ladies in here are right? Someone here just has to get their BFP surely. Wishing you all the best of luck and have fun baking <3 Hehe x


----------



## kel21

Eltjuh said:


> yay we're starting to get a little list now! :happydance:
> 
> 
> And we all know who's gonna have a fun xmas then kel21 :winkwink: haha

You know it Eltjuh! :)



MissGemma said:


> Hi, this is our 6th month TTC #1 and AF is due 1st Jan (I plan to test on 31st so I can tell my partner just after the New Years Bells Ring).
> 
> Wish me luck!!
> 
> 6 months and if no luck this month I am going to start temping. Can anyone recommend a good thermometer??
> 
> Thanks,
> Gxx

I use the walmart bbt (the only one they sold at my walmart) and it has been a good one for me :)


----------



## cantwait22

Just like kel21, My OV day is on Christmas! So i would get my AF on Jan, 6th. So you can put me down for then, even though i will be testing a couple days before that cause i bought lots of internet cheapies!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Princess Lou

MissGemma said:


> Hi, this is our 6th month TTC #1 and AF is due 1st Jan (I plan to test on 31st so I can tell my partner just after the New Years Bells Ring).
> 
> Wish me luck!!
> 
> 6 months and if no luck this month I am going to start temping. Can anyone recommend a good thermometer??
> 
> Thanks,
> Gxx

Boots sell one. It's found with the condoms and comes with a case and diary to chart.


----------



## Hope83

I hope I'll be ovulating around Dec. 29, so I guess I'll be testing on January 12th!?
Can you add me to the list,please? :flower:

I've just had my first pp period, so I'm not even sure if and when I'll be ovulating but here is to hope that things are like they used to be :shrug:

Good luck everyone!!
X


----------



## Vanillabean01

DianaB said:


> Put me down for the 10th. This is my first cycle since having my lo I exclusively pumped for a year and now I've finally been visited by af. Finally can start trying to grow our little family. The 10th is just a wild guess don't want to start too early when I have no idea how long this cycle might be. Hopefully this will be the lucky thread filled with all kinds of bfp's for the new year!


I'm kinda in the same boat as you!! I've only had one full cycle since having my daughter almost 21 months ago! It was a 27 day cycle and I've NEVER had one that short! So I'm still sorta 'winging' it as to how long they will be!!!

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## LongingForNo2

MissGemma said:


> Hi, this is our 6th month TTC #1 and AF is due 1st Jan (I plan to test on 31st so I can tell my partner just after the New Years Bells Ring).
> 
> Wish me luck!!
> 
> 6 months and if no luck this month I am going to start temping. Can anyone recommend a good thermometer??
> 
> Thanks,
> Gxx

Amazon sell some good ones! I just use a basic thermometer at the moment although your supposed to use a bbt one x


----------



## Eltjuh

Welcome to the club everyone! Nice to see some more people joining us! I added all your dates to the list!

Looks like we'll be finding out soon if we get our first bfp's (seeing as the 1st is only just over a week away) :happydance:


----------



## puggyflump

Hi, can you put me down for the 11th please. :dust: to us all :thumbup:


----------



## kel21

cantwait22 said:


> Just like kel21, My OV day is on Christmas! So i would get my AF on Jan, 6th. So you can put me down for then, even though i will be testing a couple days before that cause i bought lots of internet cheapies!
> 
> Good luck to everyone!

ovulation day buddies :happydance:


----------



## Sammie100

I will try to hold out until the 13th. :blush:


----------



## cantwait22

kel21 said:


> cantwait22 said:
> 
> 
> Just like kel21, My OV day is on Christmas! So i would get my AF on Jan, 6th. So you can put me down for then, even though i will be testing a couple days before that cause i bought lots of internet cheapies!
> 
> Good luck to everyone!
> 
> ovulation day buddies :happydance:Click to expand...

Definately! :hugs: Do you chart or use opk's? I dont do either but i might start if i get a BFN this month.


----------



## Staceyh1983

Hi Hun can you put me down for the 5th xxx


----------



## GrassRoots

Me! I will be testing right around January 3-4th.


----------



## lcgoodac

My af Is due the 6th Jan so will be testing 7th jan if it hasn't arrived! We are ttc#2 and have little boy who is 1 tomorrow! Xx


----------



## seaweed eater

Best of luck to all of you ladies, I got my first BFP on New Year's and LO was born September 24th. No better way to start a new year! Loads of :dust: to you all!


----------



## lilmicky

Hi could you put me down for the 1st :) good luck everyone :)


----------



## HaileysMommy1

MissGemma said:


> Hi, this is our 6th month TTC #1 and AF is due 1st Jan (I plan to test on 31st so I can tell my partner just after the New Years Bells Ring).
> 
> Wish me luck!!
> 
> 6 months and if no luck this month I am going to start temping. Can anyone recommend a good thermometer??
> 
> Thanks,
> Gxx

I originally bought the Target brand bbt, but I didn't like that there wasn't a backlight because I take my temp when it's still dark out. I went on Amazon and found one with a backlight, and it beeps while it's in your mouth to let you know it's reading right! It's also inexpensive :) Here's the link!

https://www.amazon.com/Nexcare-5245...F8&qid=1356297885&sr=8-1&keywords=nexcare+bbt


----------



## Eltjuh

lcgoodac said:


> My af Is due the 6th Jan so will be testing 7th jan if it hasn't arrived! We are ttc#2 and have little boy who is 1 tomorrow! Xx

Wow I can't believe you can actually contain yourself that long!!


----------



## kel21

cantwait22 said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cantwait22 said:
> 
> 
> Just like kel21, My OV day is on Christmas! So i would get my AF on Jan, 6th. So you can put me down for then, even though i will be testing a couple days before that cause i bought lots of internet cheapies!
> 
> Good luck to everyone!
> 
> ovulation day buddies :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Definately! :hugs: Do you chart or use opk's? I dont do either but i might start if i get a BFN this month.Click to expand...

I do both :) I've been using opk's for a few years now. I just started temping back in march!


----------



## yellowhaze

I will be testing on the 25th (the latest, quite sure I will before then but thats when AF is due) :) 

This is our third month ttc, we're planning to BD every other day in my 'fertile time' this month, hope that gets us our BFP!


----------



## sharan

I'm going to be a January tester. I will be testing anytime between 20-23rd Jan but if you stick the 23rd down for as anytime before that will be a bonus xx


----------



## Eltjuh

yes, we've got 30 members so far!! Hopefully we'll all get our bfp :) 

Stargazer, if you're stalking.... I'm kind of hoping I get my bfp, like you did, considering you started the december thread, and I started this one :winkwink: Can you have a word with your bfp delivery company please :winkwink: haha


----------



## LongingForNo2

What a better way to start christmas off than getting ready to bake bake bake for that baby #2 :) Currently CD6 and starting the SMEP on CD8. Hope this works. Wishing you ladies due to OV on xmas day all the best and lots of fun putting them buns in the oven xx


----------



## jessthemess

Count me in!

Third cycle TTCing. I'm 25, the Mister is 29. I just started temping and taking OPKs this cycle. I had a lightly positive OPK starting Friday and dark positive yesterday and today! :) woot! And this morning I had temp spike, woot woot! January 5th will be 14 DPO but I seriously dislike BFN tests so I will be holding out to test till Jan 12 which is also my birthday. :) And by then I will be a week late if AF doesn't show.

I use the pink Walgreens BBT, I like it but as a pp said, its annoying its not backlit and I test early so I have to have my phone handy to be able to read it.


----------



## minuet

Thanks for starting another great thread. :)

The spotting that lasted several days I put down as AF, though I'm not totally positive that's what it was. 
Here's hoping though!


----------



## hlamb

Sign me up! January 7th.


----------



## stargazer01

Eltjuh said:


> yes, we've got 30 members so far!! Hopefully we'll all get our bfp :)
> 
> Stargazer, if you're stalking.... I'm kind of hoping I get my bfp, like you did, considering you started the december thread, and I started this one :winkwink: Can you have a word with your bfp delivery company please :winkwink: haha

I will do my best to get the message through!! :)
(Although it took me 9 months of doing those threads to get my bfp + the almost 2 years before that.) I'm sure it won't take you as long as me! :) I'm pretty sure that I have fertility issues. 
I have a feeling that January will be a very lucky month!! :D 

:dust: :dust: :dust:

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## DollyMixture1

Hi, can I please be added to this thread ? Due in jan 5th and really hoping I did everything right this month. 

Good luck to you all xxxxx


----------



## schultzie18

Just here to support you ladies! I wont be able to try again until February or March. Best of luck!


----------



## Proserpina

jessthemess said:


> Count me in!
> 
> Third cycle TTCing. I'm 25, the Mister is 29. I just started temping and taking OPKs this cycle. I had a lightly positive OPK starting Friday and dark positive yesterday and today! :) woot! And this morning I had temp spike, woot woot! January 5th will be 14 DPO but I seriously dislike BFN tests so I will be holding out to test till Jan 12 which is also my birthday. :) And by then I will be a week late if AF doesn't show.
> 
> I use the pink Walgreens BBT, I like it but as a pp said, its annoying its not backlit and I test early so I have to have my phone handy to be able to read it.

Wow. My thoughts exactly on waiting to test, I'm using a BBT that doesn't light up & have to keep my cell phone by the bed to read it, & my birthday is January 17th. I like you.

I'll be adding my name to this list, but I'm not sure of my date of ovulation just yet. This will be my first full cycle post-Mirena-removal, and my first full cycle of temping, so I don't have a good handle on my patterns yet. Gonna buy some OPKs the day after Christmas & start using them.


----------



## puggyflump

Hi, cant quite believe it but got a smiley face on my clearblue digital ovulation test this morning so have ovulated way earlier than I expected (cd7)!!! So could you move my date to the 5th Jan please :happydance:


----------



## LockandKey

also will be testing the first here :thumbup:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi sign me up for 14/1 :dance:


----------



## Andrea28

Sign me up please, jan 22nd xxx


----------



## jessthemess

Hope83 said:


> I hope I'll be ovulating around Dec. 29, so I guess I'll be testing on January 12th!?
> Can you add me to the list,please? :flower:
> 
> I've just had my first pp period, so I'm not even sure if and when I'll be ovulating but here is to hope that things are like they used to be :shrug:
> 
> Good luck everyone!!
> X

Hi! We are testing the same day! I wasn't supposed to O till the 28th but I am pretty sure I O'ed this weekend. We keep BDing just in case! The 12th is also my birthday, so if I blow out any candles that day, I'll wish for baby dust for both of us Jan 12th testers :)

Good luck this week! x


----------



## kel21

Well sadly I have a slow rise going on instead of a big temp jump! So there will be a question as to whether I o'd on cd12 or cd13. Although going off of my old charts I have always o'd the second or third day after my first pos opk. So I probably o'd on christmas day like I expected! Either way I am officially in the tww! I always start testing way too early (like 6dpo) but I am so tired of bfn I am going to try and wait for 9dpo at the earliest, hopefully I can hold off for longer! :)

Baby dust to us all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

kel21 said:


> Well sadly I have a slow rise going on instead of a big temp jump! So there will be a question as to whether I o'd on cd12 or cd13. Although going off of my old charts I have always o'd the second or third day after my first pos opk. So I probably o'd on christmas day like I expected! Either way I am officially in the tww! I always start testing way too early (like 6dpo) but I am so tired of bfn I am going to try and wait for 9dpo at the earliest, hopefully I can hold off for longer! :)
> 
> Baby dust to us all!!!!!!!!!

As long as you bd on or around O you should be good! :winkwink:
I can't wait till we can start trying again next week... apparently our window is from the 1st till the 5th/6th. And already can't wait to test either hahaha ... I'm a serious POAS junkie!! :haha: I tested every day last month, from about 8dpo I think. But I'm gonna try to wait till 10dpo and then every other day if it's a bfn. 

Can't wait for people to start getting us some bfp's for this thread!! :flower:

Good luck, and :dust:


----------



## babychka

testing jan 8 @ 14dpo! i WILL wait i WILL wait....


----------



## mrs.ginger

I would like to join. Can you please put me down for January 16? This wil be our 9th cycle TTC and I am getting really anxious for that all too elusive BFP! Good luck to all the ladies on getting a January BFP!


----------



## maria2611

Hi. Can you put me down for the 3rd :)


----------



## mom2pne

Can you add me? I will be testing on the 1st and I will be 13 dpo. Hoping I get a :bfp: like I did just 4 years before with my last ds.


----------



## juliann

Me. Jan 1. I will be officially late that day.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Af got me on Christmas, not ready for clomid/iui so I am going to https://yinovacenter.com/ for acupuncture to try that first. I test Jan 21. FX'd for all of us!


----------



## LornaMJ

Can you please put me down for 22nd Jan x


----------



## GrassRoots

Is it January yet???? *impatient*


----------



## jessthemess

GrassRoots said:


> Is it January yet???? *impatient*

Right?!


----------



## ZombieKitten

I'll be testing at some point in January. Just not exactly sure when yet. Not sure if I ovulated yet or not... CBFM and FF are not agreeing with each other at the moment :shrug: driving me completely nuts :wacko:


----------



## Lou1

Great thread!
Please can u put me down for the 11th.Ttc #2,mirenna coil out October 2012,1st round clomid this cycle. Not 100% about the dates as I don't temp or use opks. I really don't want to getting into testing early or 3times a day :blush: so will really try to hold off until 11th!


----------



## Eltjuh

ZombieKitten said:


> I'll be testing at some point in January. Just not exactly sure when yet. Not sure if I ovulated yet or not... CBFM and FF are not agreeing with each other at the moment :shrug: driving me completely nuts :wacko:

Just keep BDing!! It's fun and at least you know you've done everything you can!! Cover all your bases :winkwink:


----------



## Eltjuh

Added all you new girls to the list! Getting nice and long now!!

Welcome to the 'club' :flower:

And good luck to everyone!! Just under a week until we'll find out if we get them first January bfp's, cause there's quite a few people testing on the 1st!! 
:dust:


----------



## ZombieKitten

So FF detected ovulation on CD13, however my CBFM detected no ovulation (even though the test stick for CD13 looks a lot more promising than the rest... not sure if it's positive or not thought....) what do you ladies think? Should I just assume I OVed on CD13 and go from there?


----------



## kel21

I would Zombie!


----------



## jessthemess

Me too, Zombie Kitten. But you might also take the advice from poster before your last post and keep BDing if you can, maybe every other day to be safe. :)


----------



## jessthemess

PS I got my first set of crosshairs yesterday! :) so excited.

Eltjuh I might move my testing day up. :/ On the first I'm 10DPO, maybe the 5th then? I will keep you posted!

I hate BFN! Would rather have AF show up.


----------



## LD83

3 more days left on Provera.... hopes this helps me ovulate next time! Miscarried late October at 8 weeks with first baby and really hoping for bfp soon!!!!!


----------



## AussieBub

AF is due Jan 3rd so I'll be testing then if she doesnt arrive on time. Lets hope Jan 3rd is a good date!

Baby Dust!
-AussieBub


----------



## sharan

I've still got a long wait until my O'v day. I tend to O'v anytime between cd19-28. Grrr....I hate my long cycles!


----------



## MissGemma

Princess Lou said:


> Boots sell one. It's found with the condoms and comes with a case and diary to chart.

Hi, thanks for the reply. I can't find it online. Could you please send me a link? Sorry - I am desperate to find one asap xx


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Hi, I ovulated yesterday :) and I am due for AF on the 9th, but Hubby hid all my hpt's so I won't test early lol!!! Which is a good thing, I won't be testing until the 16th though, so it would be a week late...I hate irregular periods.


----------



## MrsLemon

I bought a pack of first response 6 days early.... and im trying to hold out till new years.. but its so so hard.... im hoping ill be able to talk myself out of testing as they are expensive and it will be a waste haha


----------



## DHBH0930

I'm also testing in January on the 9th. This is our first month TTC #1. For a few months we have been NTNP, we were going to officially start TTC in the Spring since Im a school teacher and was trying to avoid an EDD at the very beginning of the school year. But I couldn't wait any longer! I have wanted to have babies for forever! We have been married for a year and 3 months and together for almost 6 years, he recently got a better job and we have finally finished renovating our new house. So everything else was in place, so it was time to start trying. Also after seeing my grandparents for the holidays and discussing all their health issues I realized how fast time is going and I really want them to be able to meet their great grandchild. I just want to live life now and not wait for everything to be _perfect_. Everthing else is lining up so we both decided to just go for it!! I would love to get a BFP right away, but I realize it might take some time and I'm going to do my best to not get upset or stressed out if it doesn't happen right away.

Wish us luck and good luck to all of you!


----------



## DHBH0930

jessthemess said:


> Count me in!
> 
> Third cycle TTCing. I'm 25, the Mister is 29. I just started temping and taking OPKs this cycle. I had a lightly positive OPK starting Friday and dark positive yesterday and today! :) woot! And this morning I had temp spike, woot woot! January 5th will be 14 DPO but I seriously dislike BFN tests so I will be holding out to test till Jan 12 which is also my birthday. :) And by then I will be a week late if AF doesn't show.
> 
> I use the pink Walgreens BBT, I like it but as a pp said, its annoying its not backlit and I test early so I have to have my phone handy to be able to read it.

Good luck! I don't think I will be able to hold off a week after AF is supposed to arrive, you are very patient! :)


----------



## Eltjuh

jessthemess said:


> PS I got my first set of crosshairs yesterday! :) so excited.
> 
> Eltjuh I might move my testing day up. :/ On the first I'm 10DPO, maybe the 5th then? I will keep you posted!
> 
> I hate BFN! Would rather have AF show up.

I'll move you to the 5th and if you do test earlier than that and get your bfp I'll just put it next to your name early :)


----------



## DHBH0930

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Hi, I ovulated yesterday :) and I am due for AF on the 9th, but Hubby hid all my hpt's so I won't test early lol!!! Which is a good thing, I won't be testing until the 16th though, so it would be a week late...I hate irregular periods.

I'm due for AF also on the 9th...I'm assuming now that I won't be able to wait, though I will try. I keep my HPT's hidden from my husband so he can't hide them from me!  I'm so impatient! :D


----------



## Eltjuh

DHBH0930 said:


> I'm also testing in January on the 9th. This is our first month TTC #1. For a few months we have been NTNP, we were going to officially start TTC in the Spring since Im a school teacher and was trying to avoid an EDD at the very beginning of the school year. But I couldn't wait any longer! I have wanted to have babies for forever! We have been married for a year and 3 months and together for almost 6 years, he recently got a better job and we have finally finished renovating our new house. So everything else was in place, so it was time to start trying. Also after seeing my grandparents for the holidays and discussing all their health issues I realized how fast time is going and I really want them to be able to meet their great grandchild. I just want to live life now and not wait for everything to be _perfect_. Everthing else is lining up so we both decided to just go for it!! I would love to get a BFP right away, but I realize it might take some time and I'm going to do my best to not get upset or stressed out if it doesn't happen right away.
> 
> Wish us luck and good luck to all of you!

Good luck!! :flower: You might not get a bfp straight away, but I got my bfp the first month we tried when I got pregnant with my son. And my bfp with the mc was only a 1 off that month aswell, we weren't trying then. But ever since it happened I've been desperate to get pregnant again. So we started trying again this month, but hubby is on meds and had some very inconvenient (when your ttc) side effects so we kind of missed the most fertile window, so got a bfn and :witch: showed up. So we're trying again this month. And everything is working properly again cause the doctor decreased his dosage :) 

Anyway, good luck! :D


----------



## DHBH0930

Hope you get that BFP this month! I would be so thrilled to have a BFP right away, but as hopeful as I am that will happen I'm also not going to stress out about it. We are having a lot of fun TTC so I'm just going to enjoy this whole experience. Now many months from now if we are still TTC I may be having trouble feeling this way  hopefully it won't come to that! FX!!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

DHBH0930 said:


> KitteyKat2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I ovulated yesterday :) and I am due for AF on the 9th, but Hubby hid all my hpt's so I won't test early lol!!! Which is a good thing, I won't be testing until the 16th though, so it would be a week late...I hate irregular periods.
> 
> I'm due for AF also on the 9th...I'm assuming now that I won't be able to wait, though I will try. I keep my HPT's hidden from my husband so he can't hide them from me!  I'm so impatient! :DClick to expand...

Yeah he might let me take one on the 9th :) I have it highlighted on the calendar, so he lets me take one <3 I actually like that he hides them from me, so I won't test to early. I did that when we found out I was pregnant with Gavin, and found out really early, I was only 3 weeks and 3 days :( so it made the pregnancy even longer. I figure if my period doesn't come for the month of January (then I am for sure pregnant) LOL since she comes every month, just not on the same date each month. 

I learned patience from him hiding the hpt's :) :happydance: I got so depressed seeing that negative hpt, I don't test early anymore. It took us about a year in a half to conceive Gavin so we shall see. 

I was never one to work myself up over things. I just let things happen, even now, I am sure people probably think I am crazy for TTC #2, when Gavin is almost 5 months, but hey I tell them, I wipe his butt and I take care of him at night...nobody else does...so technically it's my choice lol :thumbup:

I forgot to tell you: you have a very pretty wedding dress, I was going to get one like that...but they didn't have it in "maternity" size lol :)


----------



## KLA85

Hi All, I'm going to add myself to this thread! I think i ov'd yesterday (based on CM), so will be testing Jan 10th. Just cycle #3 for us. Can't wait to hear everyone's results, whether good or bad - great to have so much support:)


----------



## scarter1025

I will be testing on January 18 if you could please add me!


----------



## DHBH0930

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Yeah he might let me take one on the 9th :) I have it highlighted on the calendar, so he lets me take one <3 I actually like that he hides them from me, so I won't test to early. I did that when we found out I was pregnant with Gavin, and found out really early, I was only 3 weeks and 3 days :( so it made the pregnancy even longer. I figure if my period doesn't come for the month of January (then I am for sure pregnant) LOL since she comes every month, just not on the same date each month.
> 
> I learned patience from him hiding the hpt's :) :happydance: I got so depressed seeing that negative hpt, I don't test early anymore. It took us about a year in a half to conceive Gavin so we shall see.
> 
> I was never one to work myself up over things. I just let things happen, even now, I am sure people probably think I am crazy for TTC #2, when Gavin is almost 5 months, but hey I tell them, I wipe his butt and I take care of him at night...nobody else does...so technically it's my choice lol :thumbup:
> 
> I forgot to tell you: you have a very pretty wedding dress, I was going to get one like that...but they didn't have it in "maternity" size lol :)

That makes total sense! I'm sure I will start waiting longer each month we are TTC... It's so new right now and I haven't had those dreaded BFN's yet so for now I'm not willing to wait  if it starts depressing me to get BFN's I will also have my husband hide them since I have no self control. I don't think you are crazy for trying for #2 with a 5 month old. Especially since it did take a while for #1, no reason in wasting anytime! ;) I hope it happens faster for you this time around! :)

Thanks! I loved my dress too, made me feel like a princess :)


----------



## KitteyKat2010

KLA85 said:


> Hi All, I'm going to add myself to this thread! I think i ov'd yesterday (based on CM), so will be testing Jan 10th. Just cycle #3 for us. Can't wait to hear everyone's results, whether good or bad - great to have so much support:)

Yay I ov'd yesterday too :) :happydance: go DPO 1!!!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

DHBH0930 said:


> KitteyKat2010 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah he might let me take one on the 9th :) I have it highlighted on the calendar, so he lets me take one <3 I actually like that he hides them from me, so I won't test to early. I did that when we found out I was pregnant with Gavin, and found out really early, I was only 3 weeks and 3 days :( so it made the pregnancy even longer. I figure if my period doesn't come for the month of January (then I am for sure pregnant) LOL since she comes every month, just not on the same date each month.
> 
> I learned patience from him hiding the hpt's :) :happydance: I got so depressed seeing that negative hpt, I don't test early anymore. It took us about a year in a half to conceive Gavin so we shall see.
> 
> I was never one to work myself up over things. I just let things happen, even now, I am sure people probably think I am crazy for TTC #2, when Gavin is almost 5 months, but hey I tell them, I wipe his butt and I take care of him at night...nobody else does...so technically it's my choice lol :thumbup:
> 
> I forgot to tell you: you have a very pretty wedding dress, I was going to get one like that...but they didn't have it in "maternity" size lol :)
> 
> That makes total sense! I'm sure I will start waiting longer each month we are TTC... It's so new right now and I haven't had those dreaded BFN's yet so for now I'm not willing to wait  if it starts depressing me to get BFN's I will also have my husband hide them since I have no self control. I don't think you are crazy for trying for #2 with a 5 month old. Especially since it did take a while for #1, no reason in wasting anytime! ;) I hope it happens faster for you this time around! :)
> 
> Thanks! I loved my dress too, made me feel like a princess :)Click to expand...

That's good you don't think I am crazy, that's why I am not telling any of my family or Kyle's family...I don't want the crazy talk haha :) Hey I was crazy enough to get married at 30 weeks, I think I am crazy enough to take care of 2 babies...plus I want 5 by the time I am 30 :) :) so hubby better be ready, I am a stay at home Mom, so I try to enjoy every minute with Gavin, just in case we are pregnant :). 

I really hope it happens faster this time, but I have learned not to give up no matter what, things happen for a reason. And we understand that!!! I was at the point of giving up, then bam a BFP :) :) and I knew early all because my boobs were hurting (which they never hurt ever!!). 

That is definitely how a wedding dress should make you feel like :) I felt like a princess with mine too. Mine was very very plain, but I like that, I am a really down to earth type of gal :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Hey scarter1025, Think we've got the same cycle, or almost the same!

I'm on CD6 now. Should ovulate on the 8th (which will be CD18) And then test on the 18th, which will be 10DPO :) 

Hopefully we'll both get our bfp this month!! 


5 sleeps to go before the number 1's start testing! yay! So exciting!!


----------



## kel21

DHBH0930 said:


> KitteyKat2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I ovulated yesterday :) and I am due for AF on the 9th, but Hubby hid all my hpt's so I won't test early lol!!! Which is a good thing, I won't be testing until the 16th though, so it would be a week late...I hate irregular periods.
> 
> I'm due for AF also on the 9th...I'm assuming now that I won't be able to wait, though I will try. I keep my HPT's hidden from my husband so he can't hide them from me!  I'm so impatient! :DClick to expand...

LOL I do the same thing! I hide them from my dh too! He has no idea how early I test (usually start about 6dpo) or how often! I'm tired of seeing bfn's though, so going to try and wait for 10dpo at the earliest this month! And I have been ttc #2 for 5 years and 7 months :(


----------



## Noo

Could you put me down for 19th January please :) Been TTC #2 now since February :( Already have a little boy who will be 8 years old in February, his name is Coby :) Hoping for a little girl to complete my family but a little boy would be equally loved :baby:


----------



## ZombieKitten

Have any of you ladies ever experienced a "fallback rise"? One of my friends pointed out that she noticed it on my chart:


Spoiler
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b77a1//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart
So I suppose that would mean I may be about 5DPO! how exciting!


----------



## kel21

I had something similar on my chart back in sept (I had a chem that month) but going off of o pains I determined that it was my second dip that I o'd on.


----------



## LisK

Please sign me up for the 16th of January. We are on our first cycle of trying for baby no 2!


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Hey, can you please put me down for Jan 23rd. Fingers crossed the new year brings everyone a bfp. Good luck ladies.


----------



## LockandKey

only 4 days....I feel like I am about to go insane considering I keep getting all these positive pregnancy signs, I just want to hurry up and test already :wacko:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

kel21 said:


> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KitteyKat2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I ovulated yesterday :) and I am due for AF on the 9th, but Hubby hid all my hpt's so I won't test early lol!!! Which is a good thing, I won't be testing until the 16th though, so it would be a week late...I hate irregular periods.
> 
> I'm due for AF also on the 9th...I'm assuming now that I won't be able to wait, though I will try. I keep my HPT's hidden from my husband so he can't hide them from me!  I'm so impatient! :DClick to expand...
> 
> LOL I do the same thing! I hide them from my dh too! He has no idea how early I test (usually start about 6dpo) or how often! I'm tired of seeing bfn's though, so going to try and wait for 10dpo at the earliest this month! And I have been ttc #2 for 5 years and 7 months :(Click to expand...

Yeah I usually am always tired of seeing bfn's so that's why I wait :) if I could I would just wait for the whole month just to make sure!! Or I just wait to buy tests until af is due/late :) 

To make you feel better, I got a positive hpt (with Gavin) when I was 10 dpo...I might try 10 DPO, especially since I am feeling like crap now, and I am very crampy....So sad that you have been trying for so long, just don't give up (I know it's harder than you think) but good things will come to you... :) when you least expect it. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: <3


----------



## adroplet

just following you ladies. I will be trying again in Jan or Feb.


----------



## DHBH0930

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Yeah I usually am always tired of seeing bfn's so that's why I wait :) if I could I would just wait for the whole month just to make sure!! Or I just wait to buy tests until af is due/late :)
> 
> To make you feel better, I got a positive hpt (with Gavin) when I was 10 dpo...I might try 10 DPO, especially since I am feeling like crap now, and I am very crampy....So sad that you have been trying for so long, just don't give up (I know it's harder than you think) but good things will come to you... :) when you least expect it. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: <3

I too am sorry it is taking so long for you for #2 I hope this new year will be lucky for you!


----------



## jessthemess

This thread is growing quick!

Yay!

Baby dust girls! :) x


----------



## 291

We've been TTC now since early October.
Had my first Clearblue smiley face on Xmas day CD 18, next AF due Jan 11.
Fingers Fx
This will be our second, our first will be a little over 4 if/when the next arrives.
Been taking some natural vitamin to help regulate things as my cycles have ranged anything from 29-49 days and pre-baby I was 26 days to the hour.


----------



## MommaCC

Hi don't know if you remember me from when we were preggy at the same time with our boys? They were born one day apart! I've had another lil boy since then too. 
We are now ttc a little girl using shettles method and diet also! I'll be testing from the 13th or whenevers 9 days past Ov as that's when I got both my boys :bfp:s. I'm using opks 
We were NTNP but this is now our first cycle officially TTC again! I'm very excited like I say trying for a girl but a boy would be amazing too as my boys are my world! 
Officially testing 20th jan when af is due! X 
:dust: to you all girls xxx


----------



## KitteyKat2010

DHBH0930 said:


> KitteyKat2010 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I usually am always tired of seeing bfn's so that's why I wait :) if I could I would just wait for the whole month just to make sure!! Or I just wait to buy tests until af is due/late :)
> 
> To make you feel better, I got a positive hpt (with Gavin) when I was 10 dpo...I might try 10 DPO, especially since I am feeling like crap now, and I am very crampy....So sad that you have been trying for so long, just don't give up (I know it's harder than you think) but good things will come to you... :) when you least expect it. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: <3
> 
> I too am sorry it is taking so long for you for #2 I hope this new year will be lucky for you!Click to expand...

No, it took me a while for #1...a year in a half...this is the 1st cycle we are TTC for #2 :) so it's only been a month.


----------



## vic161209

hi ladies, id love to join this group, im 26 and a full time mummy to my daughter whos just turned 3, she was a happy surprise baby and now we've been ttc 2mths now for no2. af id due 5th jan. used ov sticks n did the bd at the 'right time' so heres hoping it isnt going to take too long!!! good luck every 1 xxxx


----------



## MrsLemon

slight dull constant pain n my lower left side that sort of feels like its going down my lady tunnel...

hoping this is a good sign...i felt my O pains on the left too.,.

This is only my first cycle ttc#1 and its driving me crazy...


----------



## LDizzy30

I joined last months thread and I followed over to this one! I test on 1/22


----------



## Phantom710

Hey everyone! New Joiner Here. :thumbup:

I will be doing a FET (Frozen Embryo Transfer) as a Surrogate on January 11th, which means I'll start testing 4 days later on January 15th.

:flower:


----------



## lcgoodac

Just found out my sil is pregnant and due in june! She's kept it a secret for ages due to an early scare! Its making me more impatient now! Joseph was a nice surprise so have never actively ttc before!


----------



## kmere

I would like to join also , if thats ok.. AF is due on the 12th of Jan. i am in my O week right now . We have 2 kiddos , one girl who is 7 years almost 8 years old and our second is a boy who is 1 years and 3 months . 
we have been TTC since June of 2012 this time for our TTC we are using PRESEED . we have gotten many positive things said about preseed and hopefully it works for a sticky bean. if it doesnt happen this month , then we will wait until after AF shows in Feb


----------



## Phantom710

kmere said:


> I would like to join also , if thats ok.. AF is due on the 12th of Jan. i am in my O week right now . We have 2 kiddos , one girl who is 7 years almost 8 years old and our second is a boy who is 1 years and 3 months .
> we have been TTC since June of 2012 this time for our TTC we are using PRESEED . we have gotten many positive things said about preseed and hopefully it works for a sticky bean. if it doesnt happen this month , then we will wait until after AF shows in Feb

kmere! Welcome.....

Had to tell you that I totally think this will be the cycle for you.
My Jan. 12, 2011 cycle ended with a little boy who's now 14.5 months. :haha: That has to be a good sign  :thumbup:


----------



## Junebugs

AF is due January 15th just waiting for the big O, hopefully it will be happening sometime with in the next week! TTC #2, hoping for a girl but would be more then happy with another boy!


----------



## melntnp

Hi can i join? important testing Jan 12th.
:dust:


----------



## BabyFever0901

I am now 9 DPO and am anxiously waiting to test. Kinda worried because I haven't had any obvious symptoms. But I'm hoping that I'm one of those that doesn't have any and that I do get a BFP!! well see.... Can't bare to wait any longer :( just don't want to get a BFN which is my motivation to wait as long as I can. The furthest ill be waiting is Sunday, if I can resist. I def want to check before the New Year b/c fam is having a big party with cocktails.
Today: having slight cramps. Is this a sign? 
Have felt a bit moody throughout the week. 
Anywho can't wait to keep reading other blogs. This is certainly a motivation and keeps me occupied :)


----------



## mommasboys2

Hey ladies I was wondering if I could join in. I was suppose to start af today but I ovulated super late compared to normal CD 22 I'm assuming it was caused from the soy iso I took this cycle. So I am due to test on January 3rd but am going to start testing Dec 31st at 12 dpo. I'm not feeling much of anything this cycle besides lots of cramping which isn't normal at all! Other than thar I pretty much feel out already this cycle for some reason...only time will tell... Fx'd for everyone's :bfp: Gl ladies and lost of :dust:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Hi could you please change my testing date to January 9th :) Hubby is letting me test that day <3


----------



## Eltjuh

MommaCC said:


> Hi don't know if you remember me from when we were preggy at the same time with our boys? They were born one day apart! I've had another lil boy since then too.
> We are now ttc a little girl using shettles method and diet also! I'll be testing from the 13th or whenevers 9 days past Ov as that's when I got both my boys :bfp:s. I'm using opks
> We were NTNP but this is now our first cycle officially TTC again! I'm very excited like I say trying for a girl but a boy would be amazing too as my boys are my world!
> Officially testing 20th jan when af is due! X
> :dust: to you all girls xxx

Sorry, being honest, I don't remember, but I see your boy was born on the 19th :) Made another friend on here at the time who's little boy was due the same day as mine and born 1 day later  (they were due on the 7th of feb.) - I still see her aswell cause she lives quite close :) 
But it's nice to see someone who's got a LO of the same age ttc again aswell!! :) And nice to see you're also using the shettles method. I'd be happy with a boy aswell, but might aswell try for a girl  I'm gonna be bd from 1st to 6th and O on the 8th so I'm not totally abiding by the 3 days before O but like I said I'd be happy with another boy aswell.. I'd rather cover my bases and get pregnant even if it's a boy, then not get pregnant. I just really want another LO. :) 

Fingers crossed we'll get lucky again together this time!!


----------



## DHBH0930

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Hi could you please change my testing date to January 9th :) Hubby is letting me test that day <3

We will be testing the same day now, good luck to us! Hopefully 2 BFP's that day :)


----------



## Noo

Good Luck everyone! I'm hoping for a girl but to be honest I'd be happy with a boy too so won't be doing any particular methods. I read about the Shettles method and I'd be too scared we'd still be trying this time next year with stopping the BD'ing that early!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

DHBH0930 said:


> KitteyKat2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi could you please change my testing date to January 9th :) Hubby is letting me test that day <3
> 
> We will be testing the same day now, good luck to us! Hopefully 2 BFP's that day :)Click to expand...

Yay how great will that be. I was going to test when next Friday (January 4th, I would only be 10 dpo, so I decided to wait) 

If you want you can check out my journal, I have pictures of me, my little guy and me in my wedding dress :)


----------



## Vanillabean01

Can you change my date to Jan 14? I was expecting to ovulate today but no ewcm yet, and haven't had a positive opk so I'm assuming I will have a longer cycle than 27 days 

Almost January! Baby dust ladies!!!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Noo said:


> Good Luck everyone! I'm hoping for a girl but to be honest I'd be happy with a boy too so won't be doing any particular methods. I read about the Shettles method and I'd be too scared we'd still be trying this time next year with stopping the BD'ing that early!

I'm like that, so I've extended the BDing with 1 day (so it's 2 days before O instead of 3) gives us a little more chance and I don't do OPK's or anything so I might actually O earlier (or later... hope not!) than I expected, so we'll see if it works. I have read of people that conceived with BDing quite early though, like 4-5 days before O. Either that worked for them or they O'ed earlier than they thought... All depends on the strength of the :spermy: I guess.... Fingers crossed it works, if not I'll probably go with BDing as much as possible the month after. But I'm just gonna keep hoping, it might work :)


----------



## Eltjuh

KitteyKat2010, I had you down for the 16th for some reason.... changed you to the 9th now....


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh just seen your post where you asked me to change it. Well that's done now :) 

And ofcourse welcome to all the new girls. Group is getting nice and big! Just 4 sleeps till the first testers are up! And till we start BDing to be in with a chance this month :)


----------



## mom2pne

Anyone have any ideas to tell my dh that were expecting if I get a :bfp: ? I want to tell him on our 16th wedding anniversary (21 years together the same day) which is the 16th. 

How is everyone feeling?

I have been bloated the last couple of days. 

Also anyone want to take a look at my chart and tell me your thoughts.


----------



## mommasboys2

Mom2pne I don't have any great advice as to tell DH but what an awesome anniversary present that would be for the both of you! Your chart looks AMAZING btw that temp rise after ovulation looks great! I have a feeling you will be getting a :bfp: soon Fx'd for you! Sending lots and lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## Jodiejode

Hi ladies!

I'm new here. This is my very first post actually. I will be testing January 6th! We are trying for our first baby. This is only our first cycle though. I have done reading and a bit of research but I still have so much to learn about this whole process. :) 

So put me down for the 6th please. Good luck to everyone testing. I hope the new brings wonderful news to you all as everyone seems so lovely.

Jode :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ciz

hello. I shall be testing around 11th. my AF has been abit crazy since my last (oct 31st) should have had one around 7th nov nothing but the odd dark brown spotting for couple days cramps constantly for 2 weeks neg preg tests. SO no idea whats going on with that

had a lot of ewcm show Sunday and Monday. we dtd Thursday before and boxing day so fingers crossed. Im not really hopeful on this 1.


----------



## kmere

quick update , my calculations were correct with my O time. I know i O'ed today with the slight pain in my ovaries and the EWCM also . but we BD'd everyother day since X-MAS eve . and again today just to be sure . i think i posted before that i dont chart or temp i just do the old way of counting on the calendar. :) but this time around we are using the preseed just to help the fella's along . so we will continue to BD until my fertile cycle is done . Good Luck EVERYONE!! lets see some BFP'S!!


----------



## Vanillabean01

Jodiejode said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm new here. This is my very first post actually. I will be testing January 6th! We are trying for our first baby. This is only our first cycle though. I have done reading and a bit of research but I still have so much to learn about this whole process. :)
> 
> So put me down for the 6th please. Good luck to everyone testing. I hope the new brings wonderful news to you all as everyone seems so lovely.
> 
> Jode :hugs::hugs:

Welcome to B&B!! Good luck this month!!!


----------



## rainbowluv

I am a Jan. Tester!!!! Me lol. Rainbowluv please add me to the list.


----------



## LockandKey

well I WAS supposed to be a Jan tester, but I broke down and bought a test today, and, well, it turned out like this 

https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/IMAG0022_zps38dc5ab5.jpg


----------



## 291

lcgoodac said:


> Just found out my sil is pregnant and due in june! She's kept it a secret for ages due to an early scare! Its making me more impatient now! Joseph was a nice surprise so have never actively ttc before!

Same here, cept they're due in July.
Actively trying is so much harder!!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Congrats lockandkey x


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats Lock! :happydance: Thats awesome :) Thanks for padding the stats for the thread... Now the rest of us need that good ol BFP.


:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Congratulations lockandkey :happydance:


----------



## Eltjuh

YAY girls!! We have got our first :bfp: Not so much a January one, but close enough!! and still great news ofcourse and a great start to the thread :happydance:

Congrats LockAndKey!!!! :happydance: H&H 9 months!!


----------



## Melissa_M

Can you put me down for January 9th please :flower:

TTC#3 here!!!


----------



## Melissa_M

LockandKey said:


> well I WAS supposed to be a Jan tester, but I broke down and bought a test today, and, well, it turned out like this
> 
> https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/IMAG0022_zps38dc5ab5.jpg

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## LockandKey

thank you ladies :D


----------



## Noo

LockandKey said:


> well I WAS supposed to be a Jan tester, but I broke down and bought a test today, and, well, it turned out like this
> 
> https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/IMAG0022_zps38dc5ab5.jpg

Congratulations :) I'm SO happy, I've wellled up! :baby::baby::baby:


----------



## kel21

Congrats Lockandkey!!!!


----------



## kmere

Congrats lockandkey!!!! :)


----------



## stargazer01

Congratulations LockandKey!!! What a great way to start off this thread! :happydance:


----------



## cantwait22

Yay! Congrats Lock!


----------



## minuet

Congrats Lock!!


----------



## minuet

I am dying of anxiety over here!
My cycles are crazy, I haven't ovulated in the past several months of temping; and AF if it was AF, was very strange and light.
BUT I had a huge temp dip and then it shot right back up high again and stayed there. I've never had a dip shoot back up again.
SO tomorrow's temp will confirm if a miracle happened and I ovulated. Only bad part is there'd be a pretty slim chance of conception.


----------



## LockandKey

thank you all :)


----------



## kel21

minuet have you taken a preg test lately? Just curious, because looking at your past charts you tend to stay low, 96's to low 97's. And for awhile now you have been in the mid to upper 97's. Don't want to get your hopes up, but I would test if I was you :)


----------



## jessthemess

LockandKey said:


> well I WAS supposed to be a Jan tester, but I broke down and bought a test today, and, well....

YAY!!!!! Congrats! 

Woot! :)


----------



## jessthemess

What DPO is everyone planning to test on? The 5th is 14DPO for me.


----------



## Melissa_M

The 9th is 15dpo....I doubt I'll wait that long though haha and if I'm not preg I'm sure AF will be there long before that. It's my youngest daughter's first b-day...so I thought it'd be cute to get a "big sister" shirt and wrap it up for her to open in front of DH :D 
So actually I'll probably test a few days before the 9th so I can get the shirt if needed :lol:


----------



## kel21

I usually start testing about 6dpo, but I am trying to wait till 9 or 10dpo!


----------



## Vanillabean01

LockandKey said:


> well I WAS supposed to be a Jan tester, but I broke down and bought a test today, and, well, it turned out like this
> 
> https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/IMAG0022_zps38dc5ab5.jpg

Oooh yay!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## ZombieKitten

jessthemess said:


> What DPO is everyone planning to test on? The 5th is 14DPO for me.

I *think* the 5th is also 14DPO for me, but I'm also not 100% sure I ovulated? FF says it was CD13 but my temp looks more like CD11 (leaving CD13 to be a fallback rise) So I think I'll also be testing on the 5th! FX! :dust:


----------



## vic161209

jessthemess said:


> What DPO is everyone planning to test on? The 5th is 14DPO for me.

hi, im 14dpo on the 5th too, think i might test on the first with first response test as says from6days b4 af! when do u plan on testing? days 5-6dpo my bb felt so sore n grew a cup size for a few hours then wentbk to normal, has any one else experienced this? i feel totally normal now so trying not to get hopes up! :dust::dust: xxx


----------



## ZombieKitten

vic161209 said:


> jessthemess said:
> 
> 
> What DPO is everyone planning to test on? The 5th is 14DPO for me.
> 
> hi, im 14dpo on the 5th too, think i might test on the first with first response test as says from6days b4 af! when do u plan on testing? days 5-6dpo my bb felt so sore n grew a cup size for a few hours then wentbk to normal, has any one else experienced this? i feel totally normal now so trying not to get hopes up! :dust::dust: xxxClick to expand...

Yesterday I was 6DPO and my bb felt HUGE! It's very hard for me to distinguish anything though because I'm still nursing my 11 month old so it's just so hard to tell. But when I got out of the bath DH was like "DAYUM!!!" so apparently I wasn't the only one that noticed lol. :rofl:


----------



## mom2pne

Congrats Lock! How many dpo are you and when is your due date?


----------



## Proserpina

Put me down for testing on January 17th. AF is due around January 14-15th. Normally I would wait a week past that to test (I'm a patient person), but the 17th is my birthday, plus I'll be stuck in the hospital that day waiting for them to release DD after her second cleft palate repair surgery, so a BFP could be a potentially pleasant surprise for the occasion.


----------



## OrthoChick

ooh, can I join? I am 7DPO right now, due to test on Jan 5th. Congrats to lockandkey for her :bfp: !!


----------



## cantwait22

Im going to start testing 6 dpo, but i dont get too upset over a negative yet, its when AF comes that i get a little upset, but i bounce back pretty quick and get ready for the next cycle. Im going to start temping this next cycle if im not pregnant this time.


----------



## Melissa_M

Same! I always wish halfway through my cycle that I'd been temping haha 
But to be fair, we weren't planning on TTC till next cycle anyway


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm gonna be testing from 10dpo (If I make it that long haha ) But only cause I know I had my bfp's at 10dpo with my previous pregnancies, and I know that I didn't get anything before that. So if I'm pregnant I'm expecting to get a bfp at 10dpo at the earliest. Though I do tend to think (I noticed that last cycle) that if I don't have a bfp by 10dpo that I'm just not pregnant.... :dohh:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I tried temping before but I wake up so much during the night! It it still reliable if you wake alot? If I don't get a bfp this month I'm on to temping. 

I am even awful at opks! I drink so much water all day... Going hours without it is almost impossible.


----------



## Becca_89

Congrats lock 
Not even jan and the first bfp :) many congrats xxxxx


----------



## MadelinesMom

Hi there... I'm new to BnB... I am currently on CD 14 of cycle #2 ( well #2 for clomid) TTC baby #2 for 2 years... I would love if u could add me to Jan 15th! :)


----------



## gemmy

hi, please can you add me to 17 th Jan? good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## elt1013

Yay...Congrats Lock!!! Great way to start this thread!

I have been doing pretty well the last couple cycles waiting until around 9-10dpo to test, but I am starting to feel the urge pretty badly, so we will see! I also have a shorter 11ish day LP, so it makes sense for me to test a little earlier than most anyhow. Hey, I will justify it any way I have to, lol!


----------



## elt1013

~Brandy~ said:


> I tried temping before but I wake up so much during the night! It it still reliable if you wake alot? If I don't get a bfp this month I'm on to temping.
> 
> I am even awful at opks! I drink so much water all day... Going hours without it is almost impossible.

Take a look at my chart...I always have trouble sleeping (alot of waking up) in the TWW, but this cycle has been worse for some reason (hence all of the open circles). You can still see an ovulation pattern in my chart, just not as dramatic as my usual charts. I also had a ton of positive opks this cycle (no idea what that was about), but anyhow, I usually have a higher spike and post o temps other cycles. Everyone is different but my temps tend to be much lower with broken up sleep. I am usually 97.9ish after ovulation. I also have to temp vaginally as oral temps were very erratic for me. It is worth a try...bbt therms are pretty cheap and it is nice to know for sure when you ovulated!


----------



## adopim

Well, it looks like I may have Ov'd a lot sooner than I thought I would. I'm going to wait this out a few days and see (so much temp and OPK confusion this cycle!). I may be changing my test date very soon...

Congrats LockandKey! :happydance: That is fantastic news!


----------



## tekkitten

I need to be taken off for the time being :/ My original date for testing was Jan 7 lol.

Apparently, my fever/flu has caused me not to ovulate! Hoping it will just be a late one, but signs are not good. I'll come back and give a date if I ovulate anytime soon. 

Good luck testers!


----------



## Junebugs

tekkitten said:


> I need to be taken off for the time being :/ My original date for testing was Jan 7 lol.
> 
> Apparently, my fever/flu has caused me not to ovulate! Hoping it will just be a late one, but signs are not good. I'll come back and give a date if I ovulate anytime soon.
> 
> Good luck testers!

That happened to me last month! I did ovulate, but it was just really late (after i was over the flu)


----------



## sugarpi24

I will be testing on the 25th at the earliest. As long as the femera works. I will be doing an IUI this cycle. :) so add me to the list...hopefully I get a BFP this cycle. :/


----------



## tekkitten

Junebugs said:


> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> I need to be taken off for the time being :/ My original date for testing was Jan 7 lol.
> 
> Apparently, my fever/flu has caused me not to ovulate! Hoping it will just be a late one, but signs are not good. I'll come back and give a date if I ovulate anytime soon.
> 
> Good luck testers!
> 
> That happened to me last month! I did ovulate, but it was just really late (after i was over the flu)Click to expand...

Glad to hear you ovulated! I am hoping I will, but I have never had this happen before! My flu was only a day, and it was 2 days before I was supposed to O, so super confusing. Thanks for telling me about your experience :) Makes me feel like there is still hope!


----------



## Junebugs

tekkitten said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> I need to be taken off for the time being :/ My original date for testing was Jan 7 lol.
> 
> Apparently, my fever/flu has caused me not to ovulate! Hoping it will just be a late one, but signs are not good. I'll come back and give a date if I ovulate anytime soon.
> 
> Good luck testers!
> 
> That happened to me last month! I did ovulate, but it was just really late (after i was over the flu)Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to hear you ovulated! I am hoping I will, but I have never had this happen before! My flu was only a day, and it was 2 days before I was supposed to O, so super confusing. Thanks for telling me about your experience :) Makes me feel like there is still hope!Click to expand...

Never really happened before to me either (before i had my little one). I am still BF right now so my cycles arent 100% (they seem to be getting shorter and shorter every month). But last month it was longer because i was sick. The weird thing was i got spotting on the day i should have ovulated (i think my body was gearing up for it and it just didnt happen). Hopefully you will still ovulate!!! Are you temping?


----------



## tx614

I will be testing on the 2nd! Fingers crossed! After this cycle we will have been TTC for over a year! Hope this is the month!!


----------



## Nazz4

Can I join you ladies pretty pleeeaaase! :flower: Not sure when I'm testing... last cycle was 32 days but the one before that was 26 and they're usually 28 :wacko: Apparently I O late also, which I found out after tracking last cycle, so I can't really test before my AF is due. I'm just going to wait to test this month if AF doesn't show (if I don't cave!). CD 16 today and temp is dropping and O pain so hoping I'm Oing earlier this cycle than last one. If not pregnant this month I'm trying soy next. Is it possible to O from the same ovary in 2 cycles? I'm having O pain in the same ovary as the last cycle... anyone else have this before?


----------



## kmere

oh my hello Nazz !! fancy seeing you here lol ... so is that what happened last cycle ? i didnt hear anything new from the old thread .. i was wondering about you


----------



## tx614

Nazz4 said:


> Can I join you ladies pretty pleeeaaase! :flower: Not sure when I'm testing... last cycle was 32 days but the one before that was 26 and they're usually 28 :wacko: Apparently I O late also, which I found out after tracking last cycle, so I can't really test before my AF is due. I'm just going to wait to test this month if AF doesn't show (if I don't cave!). CD 16 today and temp is dropping and O pain so hoping I'm Oing earlier this cycle than last one. If not pregnant this month I'm trying soy next. Is it possible to O from the same ovary in 2 cycles? I'm having O pain in the same ovary as the last cycle... anyone else have this before?

Yes, you can O from the same ovay 2 cycles in a row. I asked my doc about this because I have always heard that it alternates.


----------



## minuet

kel21 said:


> minuet have you taken a preg test lately? Just curious, because looking at your past charts you tend to stay low, 96's to low 97's. And for awhile now you have been in the mid to upper 97's. Don't want to get your hopes up, but I would test if I was you :)

Yeah I was wondering about the temperature difference myself. I was just taking it as a good sign that maybe my body is starting to work. :haha:

I did a pregnancy and ovulation test yesterday and they were both negative.

Thanks tho :hugs:


----------



## tekkitten

Junebugs said:


> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> I need to be taken off for the time being :/ My original date for testing was Jan 7 lol.
> 
> Apparently, my fever/flu has caused me not to ovulate! Hoping it will just be a late one, but signs are not good. I'll come back and give a date if I ovulate anytime soon.
> 
> Good luck testers!
> 
> That happened to me last month! I did ovulate, but it was just really late (after i was over the flu)Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to hear you ovulated! I am hoping I will, but I have never had this happen before! My flu was only a day, and it was 2 days before I was supposed to O, so super confusing. Thanks for telling me about your experience :) Makes me feel like there is still hope!Click to expand...
> 
> Never really happened before to me either (before i had my little one). I am still BF right now so my cycles arent 100% (they seem to be getting shorter and shorter every month). But last month it was longer because i was sick. The weird thing was i got spotting on the day i should have ovulated (i think my body was gearing up for it and it just didnt happen). Hopefully you will still ovulate!!! Are you temping?Click to expand...

I am temping... thats how I figured out I didnt ovulate :) Everything else happened, so it totally "geared up" and just didn't happen. Positive opk, ewcm, etc, it was all there. Just no temp rise. Do you normally get O spotting? I never have. 

I used to have longer cycles, but had a mc last summer, and they seem to be a normal length now. Maybe I had problems with Oing before, but just never knew as I didn't start temping until after the mc.


----------



## Nazz4

tx614 said:


> Nazz4 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you ladies pretty pleeeaaase! :flower: Not sure when I'm testing... last cycle was 32 days but the one before that was 26 and they're usually 28 :wacko: Apparently I O late also, which I found out after tracking last cycle, so I can't really test before my AF is due. I'm just going to wait to test this month if AF doesn't show (if I don't cave!). CD 16 today and temp is dropping and O pain so hoping I'm Oing earlier this cycle than last one. If not pregnant this month I'm trying soy next. Is it possible to O from the same ovary in 2 cycles? I'm having O pain in the same ovary as the last cycle... anyone else have this before?
> 
> Yes, you can O from the same ovay 2 cycles in a row. I asked my doc about this because I have always heard that it alternates.Click to expand...

Thanks, still confused about O pain because last cycle I had O pain around this time, but FF still said I O'd cd 24... I don't see how O pain can happen more than within a few days of O.



kmere said:


> oh my hello Nazz !! fancy seeing you here lol ... so is that what happened last cycle ? i didnt hear anything new from the old thread .. i was wondering about you

Hey pretty lady! Idk that thread kind of died so.... yeah lol. Yeah AF came a few days later that it was supposed to :growlmad: and it was really short too, so idk what happened there. I also fainted on xmas eve, but I'm not wasting another test to find out if I am indeed pregnant (because I'm sure I'm not).


----------



## sugarpi24

Hope we can beat all the other months on the number of bfps we all get!!! Good luck ladies!!


----------



## kmere

Nazz4 said:


> tx614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazz4 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you ladies pretty pleeeaaase! :flower: Not sure when I'm testing... last cycle was 32 days but the one before that was 26 and they're usually 28 :wacko: Apparently I O late also, which I found out after tracking last cycle, so I can't really test before my AF is due. I'm just going to wait to test this month if AF doesn't show (if I don't cave!). CD 16 today and temp is dropping and O pain so hoping I'm Oing earlier this cycle than last one. If not pregnant this month I'm trying soy next. Is it possible to O from the same ovary in 2 cycles? I'm having O pain in the same ovary as the last cycle... anyone else have this before?
> 
> Yes, you can O from the same ovay 2 cycles in a row. I asked my doc about this because I have always heard that it alternates.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, still confused about O pain because last cycle I had O pain around this time, but FF still said I O'd cd 24... I don't see how O pain can happen more than within a few days of O.
> 
> 
> 
> kmere said:
> 
> 
> oh my hello Nazz !! fancy seeing you here lol ... so is that what happened last cycle ? i didnt hear anything new from the old thread .. i was wondering about youClick to expand...
> 
> Hey pretty lady! Idk that thread kind of died so.... yeah lol. Yeah AF came a few days later that it was supposed to :growlmad: and it was really short too, so idk what happened there. I also fainted on xmas eve, but I'm not wasting another test to find out if I am indeed pregnant (because I'm sure I'm not).Click to expand...

:happydance: i am soooo happy to see you .. yeah i figured everyone moved on . but on that note , did you see a dr or call one to see about the fainting? well even if you are or not i would still love to have updates on you !! :hugs:
its sooo nice to recognize someone on here and remember what they have been through or going through. :winkwink: but i am super duper crossing my fingers for you my dear !! if you want you can soooo pvt message me and or do an email too :) :dust::flow:


----------



## Junebugs

tekkitten said:


> [
> I am temping... thats how I figured out I didnt ovulate :) Everything else happened, so it totally "geared up" and just didn't happen. Positive opk, ewcm, etc, it was all there. Just no temp rise. Do you normally get O spotting? I never have.
> 
> I used to have longer cycles, but had a mc last summer, and they seem to be a normal length now. Maybe I had problems with Oing before, but just never knew as I didn't start temping until after the mc.

No I have never had ovulation spotting before. It was weird, i had it 2 days in a row. You sound just like me! I started temping after i had a MC, now i dont know how i ever lived without it!! It helps so much to understand what is going on! Well hopefully you still ovulate this month!


----------



## jessthemess

Junebugs said:


> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> [
> I am temping... thats how I figured out I didnt ovulate :) Everything else happened, so it totally "geared up" and just didn't happen. Positive opk, ewcm, etc, it was all there. Just no temp rise. Do you normally get O spotting? I never have.
> 
> I used to have longer cycles, but had a mc last summer, and they seem to be a normal length now. Maybe I had problems with Oing before, but just never knew as I didn't start temping until after the mc.
> 
> No I have never had ovulation spotting before. It was weird, i had it 2 days in a row. You sound just like me! I started temping after i had a MC, now i dont know how i ever lived without it!! It helps so much to understand what is going on! Well hopefully you still ovulate this month!Click to expand...

I feel exactly the same about temping! Love it! Ahaha its sad but when I'm bored I sometimes just stare at my chart haha looking for who knows what! Oh well!


----------



## tekkitten

Junebugs said:


> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> [
> I am temping... thats how I figured out I didnt ovulate :) Everything else happened, so it totally "geared up" and just didn't happen. Positive opk, ewcm, etc, it was all there. Just no temp rise. Do you normally get O spotting? I never have.
> 
> I used to have longer cycles, but had a mc last summer, and they seem to be a normal length now. Maybe I had problems with Oing before, but just never knew as I didn't start temping until after the mc.
> 
> No I have never had ovulation spotting before. It was weird, i had it 2 days in a row. You sound just like me! I started temping after i had a MC, now i dont know how i ever lived without it!! It helps so much to understand what is going on! Well hopefully you still ovulate this month!Click to expand...

Haha, I know! I don't know how I lived without it either. And thanks, I hope I do too! Trying not to stress about it in the meantime :)


----------



## tekkitten

jessthemess said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> [
> I am temping... thats how I figured out I didnt ovulate :) Everything else happened, so it totally "geared up" and just didn't happen. Positive opk, ewcm, etc, it was all there. Just no temp rise. Do you normally get O spotting? I never have.
> 
> I used to have longer cycles, but had a mc last summer, and they seem to be a normal length now. Maybe I had problems with Oing before, but just never knew as I didn't start temping until after the mc.
> 
> No I have never had ovulation spotting before. It was weird, i had it 2 days in a row. You sound just like me! I started temping after i had a MC, now i dont know how i ever lived without it!! It helps so much to understand what is going on! Well hopefully you still ovulate this month!Click to expand...
> 
> I feel exactly the same about temping! Love it! Ahaha its sad but when I'm bored I sometimes just stare at my chart haha looking for who knows what! Oh well!Click to expand...

haha me too!


----------



## Eltjuh

I thought about temping but you're supposed to temp around the same time every day aren't you?? And I have a great husband who lets me have lay-ins most of the time so sometimes I'll wake at 7 (when I get up with my son) and other times I'll get up at 9 or 10 or even 11 if I'm really tired.... So I don't think temping would be an option for me.... :shrug:


----------



## Eltjuh

Welcome to all new ladies! I've added your dates!
Nazz I couldn't add you cause I don't have a date, so I'll add you when you give me a date :) Don't worry if you think you might test earlier (or later) then we'll just add the result when you do get it.

As for tekkitten, I've taken you out for now. Let me know when you have a new date!!! :) Fingers crossed you'll still ovulate, soon hopefully! :) 

Good luck everyone!! :dust:


----------



## Nazz4

kmere said:


> Nazz4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tx614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazz4 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you ladies pretty pleeeaaase! :flower: Not sure when I'm testing... last cycle was 32 days but the one before that was 26 and they're usually 28 :wacko: Apparently I O late also, which I found out after tracking last cycle, so I can't really test before my AF is due. I'm just going to wait to test this month if AF doesn't show (if I don't cave!). CD 16 today and temp is dropping and O pain so hoping I'm Oing earlier this cycle than last one. If not pregnant this month I'm trying soy next. Is it possible to O from the same ovary in 2 cycles? I'm having O pain in the same ovary as the last cycle... anyone else have this before?
> 
> Yes, you can O from the same ovay 2 cycles in a row. I asked my doc about this because I have always heard that it alternates.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, still confused about O pain because last cycle I had O pain around this time, but FF still said I O'd cd 24... I don't see how O pain can happen more than within a few days of O.
> 
> 
> 
> kmere said:
> 
> 
> oh my hello Nazz !! fancy seeing you here lol ... so is that what happened last cycle ? i didnt hear anything new from the old thread .. i was wondering about youClick to expand...
> 
> Hey pretty lady! Idk that thread kind of died so.... yeah lol. Yeah AF came a few days later that it was supposed to :growlmad: and it was really short too, so idk what happened there. I also fainted on xmas eve, but I'm not wasting another test to find out if I am indeed pregnant (because I'm sure I'm not).Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: i am soooo happy to see you .. yeah i figured everyone moved on . but on that note , did you see a dr or call one to see about the fainting? well even if you are or not i would still love to have updates on you !! :hugs:
> its sooo nice to recognize someone on here and remember what they have been through or going through. :winkwink: but i am super duper crossing my fingers for you my dear !! if you want you can soooo pvt message me and or do an email too :) :dust::flow:Click to expand...

No I didn't go to a doc, I'm sure they would just say I'm fine now and send me home so I don't see the point. My fingers are crossed for you too! I hope we can be bump buddies, whether its this month or in 12 months (hopefully not that long though!)!!! I'm getting a nice little dip in temps right now so I'm hoping it spikes up here any day now... just waiting and BDing :happydance: lol. My temps seem to be much more stable now than last cycle, maybe because last cycle was just off BC... although I also missed like a week and half of temps because I was out of town for the holidays. I know I don't O early though so it isn't a big deal to me. How are your temps looking? What CD are you? You can totally message me too btw :flower: :dust:

I'll let y'all know if I think of a date to put me down for, but I probably won't haha. Hoping for a birthday BFP either way (my b-day is the 20th)! Would be the best birthday present I ever got!


----------



## BabyHopeG

I'm going to be a January tester too!! Can you put me down for the 6th please, that's when my AF is due! But will definitely be testing before then as I'm a poas addict!! 

I've had like 6 positive ovulation sticks this month - Xmas eve to today! As anyone else had that? I'm taking extra folic acid as was treated with metrotrexate in Sept for an ectopic so not sure whether its that?!? 

Good luck to you all!!


----------



## elt1013

BabyHopeG said:


> I'm going to be a January tester too!! Can you put me down for the 6th please, that's when my AF is due! But will definitely be testing before then as I'm a poas addict!!
> 
> I've had like 6 positive ovulation sticks this month - Xmas eve to today! As anyone else had that? I'm taking extra folic acid as was treated with metrotrexate in Sept for an ectopic so not sure whether its that?!?
> 
> Good luck to you all!!

I had 7 days in a row this cycle...have no idea why??


----------



## jessthemess

BabyHopeG said:


> I'm going to be a January tester too!! Can you put me down for the 6th please, that's when my AF is due! But will definitely be testing before then as I'm a poas addict!!
> 
> I've had like 6 positive ovulation sticks this month - Xmas eve to today! As anyone else had that? I'm taking extra folic acid as was treated with metrotrexate in Sept for an ectopic so not sure whether its that?!?
> 
> Good luck to you all!!

I had four but this was my first month using them so I don't know if that's normal.


----------



## Junebugs

tekkitten said:


> jessthemess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> [
> i am temping... Thats how i figured out i didnt ovulate :) everything else happened, so it totally "geared up" and just didn't happen. Positive opk, ewcm, etc, it was all there. Just no temp rise. Do you normally get o spotting? I never have.
> 
> I used to have longer cycles, but had a mc last summer, and they seem to be a normal length now. Maybe i had problems with oing before, but just never knew as i didn't start temping until after the mc.
> 
> no i have never had ovulation spotting before. It was weird, i had it 2 days in a row. You sound just like me! I started temping after i had a mc, now i dont know how i ever lived without it!! It helps so much to understand what is going on! Well hopefully you still ovulate this month!Click to expand...
> 
> i feel exactly the same about temping! Love it! Ahaha its sad but when i'm bored i sometimes just stare at my chart haha looking for who knows what! Oh well!Click to expand...
> 
> haha me too!Click to expand...

lol me three!!!!


----------



## Junebugs

Eltjuh said:


> I thought about temping but you're supposed to temp around the same time every day aren't you?? And I have a great husband who lets me have lay-ins most of the time so sometimes I'll wake at 7 (when I get up with my son) and other times I'll get up at 9 or 10 or even 11 if I'm really tired.... So I don't think temping would be an option for me.... :shrug:

I dont always temp at the same time but my chart is always fine and i can still tell when i ovulated. I just use a BBT site that adjust your temps and put in the right temp in my chart. It has always worked and i have always been able to tell when i ovulated! I also have a little one and know how valuable those lye in are!!! :)


----------



## kmere

i dont temp, so i have no idea on that but we are i think on CD umm 16? or 2 days past ovulation. haha boy am i bad, i know this much AF was on Dec 15th ended on the 19th i O'd between Wednesday the 26th and its says that until Saturday .. but we will keep BD'ing until monday or so. this time around we got pre-seed to help , and started BD'ing before the 26th so maybe that will help?? we decided that if nothing comes from this cycle then we will wait until Feb , that way we dont have 2 birthdays in October . 
I was about to ask how your going out of town went for you .. i will pvt message you and we can be TTC buddies and hopefully bump buddies too :)


----------



## sugarpi24

is it okay to take more folic acid then whats in a prenatal? i have been and im just curious if it matters.


----------



## AerisandAlex

I'm out for December so I'm going to be testing actually Feb 4th... my cycle is about 35 days >.< so can you put me down for Feb 4th? (I'm probably going to try and test a few days earlier (end of January) so I can catch the rest of you girls in January lol


----------



## elt1013

Junebugs said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> I thought about temping but you're supposed to temp around the same time every day aren't you?? And I have a great husband who lets me have lay-ins most of the time so sometimes I'll wake at 7 (when I get up with my son) and other times I'll get up at 9 or 10 or even 11 if I'm really tired.... So I don't think temping would be an option for me.... :shrug:
> 
> I dont always temp at the same time but my chart is always fine and i can still tell when i ovulated. I just use a BBT site that adjust your temps and put in the right temp in my chart. It has always worked and i have always been able to tell when i ovulated! I also have a little one and know how valuable those lye in are!!! :)Click to expand...

I think everyone is different. I have to temp the same time everyday for my chart to make sense and the temp adjuster just makes my temps even more erratic.


----------



## babyfan82

I am a january tester too! Didn't think I would be so am very excited. AF is due 12th Jan so I'll be testing around then xxx


----------



## Eltjuh

AerisandAlex said:


> I'm out for December so I'm going to be testing actually Feb 4th... my cycle is about 35 days >.< so can you put me down for Feb 4th? (I'm probably going to try and test a few days earlier (end of January) so I can catch the rest of you girls in January lol

I'll put you down for the 31st, considering it's January thread. We can always carry you over to the 4th of feb if/when we're doing a new thread. (whether that's done by me or someone else... ) :flower:

Good luck!!


----------



## Noo

I set my alarm for 5.30 every morning to temp. If I'm not getting up for work I temp, add it on my phone app and roll over and go back to sleep! the only issue I normally get is nightshifts but I then temp when I first wake up after my sleep and mark it sleep deprived. Chart normally works out fine.

AFM: I think I MAY be out this cycle - I have raging cystitis and been put on some really strong antibiotics. I'm not due to O till around 5th/6th January so MAY be alright to BD in time but not sure. Will ring GP tomorrow.


----------



## kel21

Nazz4 said:


> Can I join you ladies pretty pleeeaaase! :flower: Not sure when I'm testing... last cycle was 32 days but the one before that was 26 and they're usually 28 :wacko: Apparently I O late also, which I found out after tracking last cycle, so I can't really test before my AF is due. I'm just going to wait to test this month if AF doesn't show (if I don't cave!). CD 16 today and temp is dropping and O pain so hoping I'm Oing earlier this cycle than last one. If not pregnant this month I'm trying soy next. Is it possible to O from the same ovary in 2 cycles? I'm having O pain in the same ovary as the last cycle... anyone else have this before?

I usually seem to o from my right side. I get the most pains on that side!



BabyHopeG said:


> I'm going to be a January tester too!! Can you put me down for the 6th please, that's when my AF is due! But will definitely be testing before then as I'm a poas addict!!
> 
> I've had like 6 positive ovulation sticks this month - Xmas eve to today! As anyone else had that? I'm taking extra folic acid as was treated with metrotrexate in Sept for an ectopic so not sure whether its that?!?
> 
> Good luck to you all!!

I tend to have 5-6 days of pos opk's! Got my first pos on cd12 this month and my opk was neg for the first time today. Still very dark, just slightly less than the control!

I will wait for 9dpo to test...I will wait for 9dpo to test...I will wait...
This is so hard! Maybe if I say it enough! LOL :wacko:


----------



## BabyHopeG

Done another opk tonight & it's negative! So that was 6 days in a row, this is only the second time it's happened to me, but pleased to hear I'm not the only one :) that's whats so nice about these boards, we are not alone :laugh2: 

Ha, I'm the same will try and hold out!! 

Looking forward to the 1st Jan & hearing all about the BFP's

Exciting times ahead!!!


----------



## skimomma

Please put me down for Jan 12th. Thanks!


----------



## Eltjuh

I checked my cervix earlier and it seems medium to high and medium soft and open to me... guess I'd better get BDing then right?? If it's open that's a good sign right?! Considering the :spermy: need to get in there.... I'm just confused cause my period only ended about 3-4 days ago and it's been open ever since, as far as I know. And I'm not due to O until the 8th!

Anyone know how long your cervix stays open for?? 

don't really wanna bd cause my brother in law is staying at ours, but I guess I'm gonna have to if I wanna get that bfp! haha :dohh:


----------



## adopim

Eltjuh said:


> I checked my cervix earlier and it seems medium to high and medium soft and open to me... guess I'd better get BDing then right?? If it's open that's a good sign right?! Considering the :spermy: need to get in there.... I'm just confused cause my period only ended about 3-4 days ago and it's been open ever since, as far as I know. And I'm not due to O until the 8th!
> 
> Anyone know how long your cervix stays open for??
> 
> don't really wanna bd cause my brother in law is staying at ours, but I guess I'm gonna have to if I wanna get that bfp! haha :dohh:

If you've given birth before, the cervix is always slightly open. For me, I can rarely tell the difference between open and closed. Mine always feels kind of like a slit and always slightly open from what I can feel.


----------



## Vanillabean01

I have finally had a questionable positive opk this morning.... Day 16 so I am pretty excited! Granted the one I did about 4 hours later was not quite as dark but still much darker than the last 8 days!!!! I'm expecting a definite positive tomorrow!! My cervix felt much higher too this morning..could barely reach it!!! 

Time to really start bd'ing!!!! Looking forward to the list of BFP's growing!!!


----------



## Nazz4

My cervix is almost always too high for me to reach it to see if it is open or not... anyone else have this problem? Last month it got very low for a couple of days and I could feel it, but it was so low that OH was hitting it when we BD'd lol it hurt. Any ideas? Wish I had longer fingers...


----------



## Noo

Try feeling for it sat on the toilet or in the yoga sitting position


----------



## Melissa_M

Ahhh I'm finding it soooo difficult to resist testing!!! Even though I know it's pointless :lol:


----------



## jessthemess

Melissa_M said:


> Ahhh I'm finding it soooo difficult to resist testing!!! Even though I know it's pointless :lol:

Me too, I'm 8dpo! I'm holding out to the 5th because I will be 14dpo.

I'm also feeling really discouraged :( Maybe because this is my first cycle actually trying, like temping and taking OPKs and so much BDing. And I don't feel really much of anything going on down there. No symptoms. No "feeling". It's only my third cycle off BCP and its much too soon to be letting myself get this discouraged but I feel it just the same.

Sorry for the vent ladies :(


----------



## Junebugs

adopim said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> I checked my cervix earlier and it seems medium to high and medium soft and open to me... guess I'd better get BDing then right?? If it's open that's a good sign right?! Considering the :spermy: need to get in there.... I'm just confused cause my period only ended about 3-4 days ago and it's been open ever since, as far as I know. And I'm not due to O until the 8th!
> 
> Anyone know how long your cervix stays open for??
> 
> don't really wanna bd cause my brother in law is staying at ours, but I guess I'm gonna have to if I wanna get that bfp! haha :dohh:
> 
> If you've given birth before, the cervix is always slightly open. For me, I can rarely tell the difference between open and closed. Mine always feels kind of like a slit and always slightly open from what I can feel.Click to expand...

Me too! I have such a hard time now telling the difference. Before i had my LO i could tell right away!

OK so i have LOTS of EWCM so i think the big O is coming sooon!!!! YAY! I just need to wait for the +OPK (which i think will be tomorrow morning).


----------



## Junebugs

jessthemess said:


> Melissa_M said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh I'm finding it soooo difficult to resist testing!!! Even though I know it's pointless :lol:
> 
> Me too, I'm 8dpo! I'm holding out to the 5th because I will be 14dpo.
> 
> I'm also feeling really discouraged :( Maybe because this is my first cycle actually trying, like temping and taking OPKs and so much BDing. And I don't feel really much of anything going on down there. No symptoms. No "feeling". It's only my third cycle off BCP and its much too soon to be letting myself get this discouraged but I feel it just the same.
> 
> Sorry for the vent ladies :(Click to expand...

If it means anything with my first i felt NOTHING until like 13DPO when i got some very mild pinching. I think at 8dpo its normal to feel nothing hun! Just give it some time ;)


----------



## Melissa_M

jessthemess said:


> Melissa_M said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh I'm finding it soooo difficult to resist testing!!! Even though I know it's pointless :lol:
> 
> Me too, I'm 8dpo! I'm holding out to the 5th because I will be 14dpo.
> 
> I'm also feeling really discouraged :( Maybe because this is my first cycle actually trying, like temping and taking OPKs and so much BDing. And I don't feel really much of anything going on down there. No symptoms. No "feeling". It's only my third cycle off BCP and its much too soon to be letting myself get this discouraged but I feel it just the same.
> 
> Sorry for the vent ladies :(Click to expand...

Well with my first two I never had the "feeling".....my husband was telling me a was pregnant before I even tested! :lol: 
How long were you on BCP? I was on it for 8 years and it took me 4 months to get pregnant the first time....then with my second I got pregnant before even getting a period back! So I do think it takes a bit of time for the BCP to get out of your system. That being said, I know some women on here who've gotten pregnant right away :flower: Hope this is it for you!


----------



## elt1013

Noo said:


> Try feeling for it sat on the toilet or in the yoga sitting position

Sitting on the toilet works well for me too. Mine always feels like a slightly open slit and I didn't even have a vaginal birth (c-section). It does however open up more before o and AF, and it took me quite a few cycles to figure out what high, medium, low and open, medium, and closed felt like.

I would say if you can't reach it, it is definately high (so mark it that way) and to feel if it's open or closed (if the toilet position doesn't work well for reaching it), check after a bowel movement or push a little like you are having a bowel movement and it should lower some for you to feel it. Also a good time to check cm!


----------



## Nazz4

^ thanks ladies, I will def try that.


----------



## cantwait22

Ive never tried feeling my cervix, im not sure what im looking for. If someone doesnt mind, can you private message me and explain how it works? Thanks :)


----------



## Nazz4

It's basically like your vagina is a hallway and your cervix is the wall at the end of the hall way. Sometimes the wall at the end is lower down and sometimes higher up and there's a hole in your cervix too, it is sometimes closed and sometimes open. I don't totally get it myself as I started getting up in there last cycle lol, but that's my basic understanding, I have not really been able to feel the hole yet so idk. Anyways when its higher up and open you're supposedly closer to O and lower and closed is closer to period.


----------



## mrs.ginger

Congratulations to Lockandkey on your BFP! It's exciting that its not even January and there is already one BFP! I myself am still waiting to O hopefully soon. Usually day 14 for me so that would be the 2nd this cycle. I also agree that checking cervix is so confusing. I try but I can say for sure that I have NOT gotten the hang of it yet! CM is tought too because I always have something to show lol. I mostly stick to charting and temping but this month my temps are really everywhere. Too much going on with family holiday stuff and I haven't been temping at a consistent time. I also have a sinus infection and that has me sleeping mouth open. Fingers still crossed though that this is my month!!!


----------



## jessthemess

Melissa_M said:


> jessthemess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa_M said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh I'm finding it soooo difficult to resist testing!!! Even though I know it's pointless :lol:
> 
> Me too, I'm 8dpo! I'm holding out to the 5th because I will be 14dpo.
> 
> I'm also feeling really discouraged :( Maybe because this is my first cycle actually trying, like temping and taking OPKs and so much BDing. And I don't feel really much of anything going on down there. No symptoms. No "feeling". It's only my third cycle off BCP and its much too soon to be letting myself get this discouraged but I feel it just the same.
> 
> Sorry for the vent ladies :(Click to expand...
> 
> Well with my first two I never had the "feeling".....my husband was telling me a was pregnant before I even tested! :lol:
> How long were you on BCP? I was on it for 8 years and it took me 4 months to get pregnant the first time....then with my second I got pregnant before even getting a period back! So I do think it takes a bit of time for the BCP to get out of your system. That being said, I know some women on here who've gotten pregnant right away :flower: Hope this is it for you!Click to expand...

I was on BCP for six months and this is my 4th month/third cycle off it.

Thanks actually that's good to know! I've been feeling super out this cycle, from the no symptom thing. Thank you :) Sorry for getting down!


----------



## Melissa_M

I think especially with your first you don't feel much different from when you're expecting your period. :hugs:


----------



## minuet

UGH! Is it normal to have weird frequent urination during/several days after your period?

The first several days of this spotting/weird period I had frequent urination. A while after drinking a glass of water, I'd have to go several times in an hour - like 4+ times; and constantly feel I needed to even after just being to the washroom.

It seemed to taper off for a few days, and is back again.

I've had two UTIs in the past and this doesn't feel like them. No burning, no itching, no aching, no pain.

A bit of google digging turns up uterine fibroids as possible culprits, as if they grow and press on the bladder they can cause this.

But it's driving me nuts! Anyone else experience this as normal?


----------



## kayleigh_jane

What a great thread :) I'll be testing on the 12th! Good luck and baby dust to everyone! Can't wait to see those BFPs! x


----------



## maria2611

Congrats lockandkey!! :)


----------



## hanibal766

Hi Ladies!!

Eltju - is it ok If I join? I'll be testing on the 10th (if I can hold out until that long), my AF is due on the 8-9th. I'm 5dpo and getting slight pinching and cramping on and off but that is all symptom wise.

This next week is going to drag!!

Happy New Year to you all! FX we all get out BFP's!! :happydance:


----------



## kel21

ok, I just fell off the wagon :( I tested! LOL bfn I have NO willpower!


----------



## Phantom710

jessthemess said:


> What DPO is everyone planning to test on? The 5th is 14DPO for me.

IVF here, but the equivalent would be 9dpo when I'll start, although not expecting a positive (unless both embies take) until 10 or 11dpo.



MadelinesMom said:


> Hi there... I'm new to BnB... I am currently on CD 14 of cycle #2 ( well #2 for clomid) TTC baby #2 for 2 years... I would love if u could add me to Jan 15th! :)

Welcome to this thread and BnB :)



tekkitten said:


> I need to be taken off for the time being :/ My original date for testing was Jan 7 lol.
> 
> Apparently, my fever/flu has caused me not to ovulate! Hoping it will just be a late one, but signs are not good. I'll come back and give a date if I ovulate anytime soon.
> 
> Good luck testers!

:( Bummer



kel21 said:


> ok, I just fell off the wagon :( I tested! LOL bfn I have NO willpower!

You still have soooo much time to get that BFP. But I'm an early tester. (Last IVF cycle I tested the night after. Hahahahahahaha)


----------



## ninifay

I'd love to join ya'll too.

I think I ovulated on clomid around the 20th of december, so now I'm just waiting to see if I get a positive pregnancy test.

Dr drew my blood last thursday, he says the test won't come back for a week or more. Waiting to see if i really did ovulate has to be the worst.

I did take opk's but you know I could of read them wrong, i dont know.. I'm a bit ocd lol.

This is my first month really trying with medication to help.

Grats to all that have a bfp already!
Plenty of baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Noo

I'll be 13dpo on my test date I think/hope. I can't believe I've STILL not bothered to do any OPK!


----------



## cantwait22

kel21 said:


> ok, I just fell off the wagon :( I tested! LOL bfn I have NO willpower!

Im 6dpo today and i tested too. I got a BFN but it is still early so dont worry too much. Im going to test everyday from now till i hopefully dont get my AF! But im a poas addict haha. FXed for you!


----------



## ZombieKitten

Was bummed out when I took my temp this morning at 9DPO and I saw a dip. But one of my friends informed me that this could be implantation! So I'm not losing hope just yet!! KMFX!! :dust:


----------



## BabyHopeG

Going to test in the morning! Me too CANTWAIT I'm a big poas addict so will be testing every day too! 

GOOD LUCK & Happy new year to you all!! Here's to our BFP's :)


----------



## kel21

Me too Cantwait! Fxd for you too!


----------



## jessthemess

Happy New Years Eve girls! :)


----------



## sugarpi24

Lets hope we have a good start to this new year!! :)


----------



## OrthoChick

Hey, girls! Anyone else 9DPO? Any symptoms?

Not many here...light breast tenderness (AF due on wednesday, so I may not count that as anything exciting); not full nausea, but not quite right, either? more like a general "eh" feeling than actually wanting to hurl :wacko: Tired, but not the "can't get out of bed" tired I have heard so much about. we'll see!

Happy New Year, all!


----------



## elt1013

Sorry to be a downer already before January even starts, but spotting yesterday and AF in full swing today (early) for me:( I will probably be testing before the end of January again, so fx for then!


----------



## OrthoChick

elt1013 said:


> Sorry to be a downer already before January even starts, but spotting yesterday and AF in full swing today (early) for me:( I will probably be testing before the end of January again, so fx for then!

Oh, that sucks!!!! Sorry :( at least you can get another try this month :thumbup:


----------



## kel21

sorry elt :(


----------



## txrangersfan

Put me down for Jan. 15. Thanks!!!


----------



## kel21

Ok ladies! Opinions please! I chart on both ff and cntdwn to preg. On ff I put in my adjusted temps, and on the other I always put the actual temp, no matter what time I take it. Both sites usually agree on o day regardless. Until this month. If I add another high temp tomorrow ctp will say I didn't o until cd17! I don't like that! I never o that late! What do you ladies think?


----------



## kmere

oy i just dislike the tww so much .. so my AFis due on the 12th i thnk i should test on the 8th .. so i will test on the 8th and if it is a BFN i will wait until the 12th to see if AF shows ... i am ccrossing my fingers and praying i get this BFP it would mean soooo much to me and my husband and kids /// (the kids have the names picked out already)


----------



## Vanillabean01

Does anyone use the NON digital first response opks?? I have been using Internet cheapies and today they are blatantly positive but the first response is not!! The lines are close but the test is not equal to or darker but the IC are definitely a positive!! 
Just wondering if maybe tomorrow will be my oh surge if i go by the Fr or is it today by the IC??

I will BD yest, today and tomorrow regardless, but just for future reference???


Thanks!!!!


----------



## OrthoChick

Vanillabean01 said:


> Does anyone use the NON digital first response opks?? I have been using Internet cheapies and today they are blatantly positive but the first response is not!! The lines are close but the test is not equal to or darker but the IC are definitely a positive!!
> Just wondering if maybe tomorrow will be my oh surge if i go by the Fr or is it today by the IC??
> 
> I will BD yest, today and tomorrow regardless, but just for future reference???
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!!

I have been using the IC for the past 4 months, and they have always been confirmed by a digital CBEFM...I would trust the IC, personally :) If you are really questioning, just light a couple candles and BD!!


----------



## adopim

kel21 said:


> Ok ladies! Opinions please! I chart on both ff and cntdwn to preg. On ff I put in my adjusted temps, and on the other I always put the actual temp, no matter what time I take it. Both sites usually agree on o day regardless. Until this month. If I add another high temp tomorrow ctp will say I didn't o until cd17! I don't like that! I never o that late! What do you ladies think?

Did FF inform you of a triphasic pattern? I only use FF, so I'm unfamiliar with CTP. I have never had a triphasic pattern, but I have heard that they send you a message when you have that type of pattern. It actually can be a very good sign! :dust:


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh no elt1013!!!! :cry: Sorry the witch got you!!! Hopefully you can test again for the next cycle at the end of January!!!
Good luck with your next cycle! 

Welcome to all the new girls! And good luck to everyone testing in the morning!!!!

AFM, we're gonna be BDing 1 day earlier than planned and till the 6th so hopefully we'll catch that egg!! :winkwink:
Feeling pretty 'wet' today :S TMI I know! Sorry!! But I guess it's a good sign, so we're getting there!


----------



## jessthemess

OrthoChick said:


> Hey, girls! Anyone else 9DPO? Any symptoms?
> 
> Not many here...light breast tenderness (AF due on wednesday, so I may not count that as anything exciting); not full nausea, but not quite right, either? more like a general "eh" feeling than actually wanting to hurl :wacko: Tired, but not the "can't get out of bed" tired I have heard so much about. we'll see!
> 
> Happy New Year, all!

I'm 9dpo :) No symptoms here. But no AF yet either! A better symptom then some I guess! :)


----------



## adopim

Eltjuh said:


> AFM, we're gonna be BDing 1 day earlier than planned and till the 6th so hopefully we'll catch that egg!! :winkwink:
> Feeling pretty 'wet' today :S TMI I know! Sorry!! But I guess it's a good sign, so we're getting there!

I am following SMEP, BDing tonight (what a nice NYE :D). My OPKs are getting close to positive, then it will be days in a row BDing! :happydance:
Set to Ov very soon I hope!

I know what you mean about the "wet" feeling. That's how I feel too! Gross as it may be it is a good sign! :thumbup:


----------



## tekkitten

Can't wait to stalk the thread tomorrow for the first round of testers!

I think my body might be gearing up a second time to O, I hope so! Maybe I'll be able to rejoin yet ;)


----------



## kel21

adopim said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies! Opinions please! I chart on both ff and cntdwn to preg. On ff I put in my adjusted temps, and on the other I always put the actual temp, no matter what time I take it. Both sites usually agree on o day regardless. Until this month. If I add another high temp tomorrow ctp will say I didn't o until cd17! I don't like that! I never o that late! What do you ladies think?
> 
> Did FF inform you of a triphasic pattern? I only use FF, so I'm unfamiliar with CTP. I have never had a triphasic pattern, but I have heard that they send you a message when you have that type of pattern. It actually can be a very good sign! :dust:Click to expand...

Ff on says it triphasic if it happens after 7dpo! Starting to think i didn't really o until later. Gonna make the tww longer than usual :(


----------



## jessthemess

tekkitten said:


> Can't wait to stalk the thread tomorrow for the first round of testers!
> 
> I think my body might be gearing up a second time to O, I hope so! Maybe I'll be able to rejoin yet ;)

I completely agree! Looking forward to some BFPs from all you 1/1/13 testers!


----------



## cantwait22

Good luck to everyone this month!!


----------



## mrs.ginger

elt1013 said:


> Sorry to be a downer already before January even starts, but spotting yesterday and AF in full swing today (early) for me:( I will probably be testing before the end of January again, so fx for then!

Sorry to hear it, but a double chance month should be lucky I say!


----------



## mrs.ginger

Happy New Year ladies! I hope it is lucky for us ALL!


----------



## Melissa_M

Can't wait to see some tests tomorrow!! Hope they're all positive!


----------



## ZombieKitten

I'm nervous but excited to test on the 5th!! Gonna try my best to wait until then (hopefully :witch: stays away and I see that :bfp:!!!)


----------



## Jodiejode

Hi all,

I'm sorry to here AF came for you elt1013 :wacko: but wishing you luck for the next cycle and hopefully we will still get to hear the outcome later in the month. 

I can't wait to see the testing start for the beginning of the month. I just downloaded FF yesterday on my iPhone and wow it is pretty amazing. Although I have come to realise I probably had my cycle a bit mixed up this time round. So I don't think I hold much hope for this cycle but that's ok. I can't get over how different my understanding was of conceiving. This is some tricky business after spending so many years being afraid that I'd get pregnant if I put one foot wrong. It's like a whole new world has opened and I've realised black is actually white. Oh well - I'm getting the hang of it and I'm learning soo much from everyone in this forum.

Btw thanks to the ladies that were shedding some light on the cervix issue, helped heaps :flower:

Finally - GL to everyone again on their tests and having the patience to hold off. 

Jode


----------



## Kobes Mummie

Im excited to see these New Years BFP's ladies :) 
Good Luck :). Xx


----------



## LongingForNo2

Girls im sorry for a downer. I started my last AF on 19th December. On CD12 I started spotting, thinking it was ovlation spotting. Well today CD14 and AF is here :( 16 days early. I could just cry literally. Not a good day at all. I dont understand whats happening with my body right now!


----------



## jessthemess

LongingForNo2 said:


> Girls im sorry for a downer. I started my last AF on 19th December. On CD12 I started spotting, thinking it was ovlation spotting. Well today CD14 and AF is here :( 16 days early. I could just cry literally. Not a good day at all. I dont understand whats happening with my body right now!

You're not a downer! Anyone would be frustrated by that. :( Totally understandable!

Has it ever happened before?

On the positive side if your cycle is less than 31 days you might still ovulate in 14 or so and then get to test before the end of the month.


----------



## LongingForNo2

Nope this has never happend to me before :( Although i do have PCOS and its common to happen just ive never had it happen to me so im a little bummed today :( Hopefully your right though and i may not be out x


----------



## Eltjuh

LongingForNo2 said:


> Nope this has never happend to me before :( Although i do have PCOS and its common to happen just ive never had it happen to me so im a little bummed today :( Hopefully your right though and i may not be out x

Ahw bummer!! I was thinking it didn't make any sense, but if you have PCOS and it's common then maybe it is.... Are you sure it's full AF? Don't wanna give you any false hope but maybe it's just a bit more ovulation spotting?? See what happens... I won't put you down as out just yet :) 
Good luck!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Jodiejode said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm sorry to here AF came for you elt1013 :wacko: but wishing you luck for the next cycle and hopefully we will still get to hear the outcome later in the month.
> 
> I can't wait to see the testing start for the beginning of the month. I just downloaded FF yesterday on my iPhone and wow it is pretty amazing. Although I have come to realise I probably had my cycle a bit mixed up this time round. So I don't think I hold much hope for this cycle but that's ok. I can't get over how different my understanding was of conceiving. This is some tricky business after spending so many years being afraid that I'd get pregnant if I put one foot wrong. It's like a whole new world has opened and I've realised black is actually white. Oh well - I'm getting the hang of it and I'm learning soo much from everyone in this forum.
> 
> Btw thanks to the ladies that were shedding some light on the cervix issue, helped heaps :flower:
> 
> Finally - GL to everyone again on their tests and having the patience to hold off.
> 
> Jode

Hi, I found this page a while ago, which is quite helpful to see the relation between fertility and your cervix: https://www.fertilityauthority.com/...sition-what-it-tells-you-about-your-fertility
The only thing I find is that your cervix can move quite a bit during the day, which confuses me.


----------



## LongingForNo2

Eltjuh said:


> LongingForNo2 said:
> 
> 
> Nope this has never happend to me before :( Although i do have PCOS and its common to happen just ive never had it happen to me so im a little bummed today :( Hopefully your right though and i may not be out x
> 
> Ahw bummer!! I was thinking it didn't make any sense, but if you have PCOS and it's common then maybe it is.... Are you sure it's full AF? Don't wanna give you any false hope but maybe it's just a bit more ovulation spotting?? See what happens... I won't put you down as out just yet :)
> Good luck!!Click to expand...

Seems to be AF am clotting and its getting a little heavier. Im not holdin any hope but im just gonna get on with it and see what happens. Thankyou x


----------



## MrsLemon

I did a cheapie test from Wilkinson`s this morning and was a BFN but im only 11dpo... AF could come anytime from the 3rd. so just hoping it doesn't :)

Happy new year all you lovely ladies xx


----------



## LongingForNo2

MrsLemon said:


> I did a cheapie test from Wilkinson`s this morning and was a BFN but im only 11dpo... AF could come anytime from the 3rd. so just hoping it doesn't :)
> 
> Happy new year all you lovely ladies xx

Hope you get your BFP and he wicked witch stays away hunnie. Happy New Year to you hun x


----------



## Eltjuh

MrsLemon said:


> I did a cheapie test from Wilkinson`s this morning and was a BFN but im only 11dpo... AF could come anytime from the 3rd. so just hoping it doesn't :)
> 
> Happy new year all you lovely ladies xx

I think the predictor tests from wilkinson are quite good... Not sure about the cheap dipstrips... I did one last month but it was negative so not sure about how faint the lines are. I find a lot of dipstrips are pretty faint.


----------



## kel21

*hugs* Longingfor!


----------



## ciz

Happy new year ladies. sending lots of positive vibes your way. im trying to stay strong and not test yet got 10 days before af arrives. So far just having the odd twinges and bloated!


----------



## samthemum

I would love to be put down for the 12th please :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh I'm dying to hear some good news!! Come on girls, where are the testers at?? Still staring at their tests to see if there really is (or isn't) a line???! :winkwink:

We need some good news girls!!


----------



## Melissa_M

Don't put me down for BFP yet because this could be an evap (couldn't look at test till 10 min past because of my daughter). Just thought I'd give you something to squint at :winkwink:
https://i1001.photobucket.com/albums/af131/Melissa_M1101/EDA74C2F-93C8-4AF3-8D95-CDEB122A5DBE-2718-000004A771ACD3F7.jpg


----------



## ninifay

Praying here.


----------



## Girly922

Can you put me down for the 20th please, unless AF shows up first. First cycle after m/c and hoping to get my sticky bean. 

:dust:


----------



## Eltjuh

Melissa_M said:


> Don't put me down for BFP yet because this could be an evap (couldn't look at test till 10 min past because of my daughter). Just thought I'd give you something to squint at :winkwink:
> https://i1001.photobucket.com/albums/af131/Melissa_M1101/EDA74C2F-93C8-4AF3-8D95-CDEB122A5DBE-2718-000004A771ACD3F7.jpg

I saw it straight away when I opened the page and when I move my screen a little!! It looks like a light bfp to me. But when I tilt the screen a little it looks more like an indent. So I'd saydo another one tomorrow or a 'proper' one. :) But it looks like a good start!! :D


----------



## ninifay

https://imgur.com/KE2z1

My test this morning but I'm not positive.. It went away then showed back up. 
So will retest tomorrow or the next day


----------



## jessthemess

Melissa_M said:


> Don't put me down for BFP yet because this could be an evap (couldn't look at test till 10 min past because of my daughter). Just thought I'd give you something to squint at :winkwink:

I think I see it too!


----------



## ciz

Melissa_M said:


> Don't put me down for BFP yet because this could be an evap (couldn't look at test till 10 min past because of my daughter). Just thought I'd give you something to squint at :winkwink:
> https://i1001.photobucket.com/albums/af131/Melissa_M1101/EDA74C2F-93C8-4AF3-8D95-CDEB122A5DBE-2718-000004A771ACD3F7.jpg

didnt need to squint there hun =)


----------



## Melissa_M

ninifay said:


> https://imgur.com/KE2z1
> 
> My test this morning but I'm not positive.. It went away then showed back up.
> So will retest tomorrow or the next day

That looks positive to me!!!


----------



## Sindorella

I'm new and would love to be added, too! I am testing on the 10th!


----------



## ninifay

Melissa_M said:


> ninifay said:
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/KE2z1
> 
> My test this morning but I'm not positive.. It went away then showed back up.
> So will retest tomorrow or the next day
> 
> That looks positive to me!!!Click to expand...

I really really hope so


----------



## Nazz4

Both those look positive to me! Congrats ladies!


----------



## PinkRuby

Hi can i join you please i will be testing 26th this is our 4th month trying x


----------



## ninifay

Grats to the positives.

I'm terrified to take another one ill be devastated if its neg lol


----------



## kel21

Why do I keep looking at my chart? I guess I think if I go back to it one more time it is going to magically tell me that I will get my bfp in 2 days, right? Ugh!


----------



## ZombieKitten

kel21 said:


> Why do I keep looking at my chart? I guess I think if I go back to it one more time it is going to magically tell me that I will get my bfp in 2 days, right? Ugh!

:rofl: i do the same thing :rofl:


----------



## Eltjuh

ninifay said:


> Grats to the positives.
> 
> I'm terrified to take another one ill be devastated if its neg lol

Looks positive to me aswell, definitely. But it's a bit weird it disappeared. When did it disappear?? As long as it stayed for the 10 minutes (the last time you're supposed to look at it) it is considered positive as far as I'm aware!
Good luck testing again, can imagine you're terrified!! 
I'm keeping everything crossed for you!!


----------



## ninifay

It disappeared a few min after I saw the line. While I was running to different lights because I thought I was crazy. But it came back...
I kept some of my negative pregnancy tests and they are still neg but the one from today it's still positive.

So very nervous


----------



## Eltjuh

ninifay said:


> It disappeared a few min after I saw the line. While I was running to different lights because I thought I was crazy. But it came back...
> I kept some of my negative pregnancy tests and they are still neg but the one from today it's still positive.
> 
> So very nervous

You should be alright then...Maybe your eyes were just playing tricks on you when the line disappeared... Have you got a digital test?? You might wanna do that, that way you're sure :) Let us know what happens!! Would be great if you could be bfp no.2!! :)


----------



## OrthoChick

ninifay said:


> It disappeared a few min after I saw the line. While I was running to different lights because I thought I was crazy. But it came back...
> I kept some of my negative pregnancy tests and they are still neg but the one from today it's still positive.
> 
> So very nervous

oh, good luck!!!!!! FX for you!!!


----------



## elt1013

ninifay said:


> https://imgur.com/KE2z1
> 
> My test this morning but I'm not positive.. It went away then showed back up.
> So will retest tomorrow or the next day

That's is a tough one. I had an .88 cent walmart test that looked just like that once but turned out to be a BFN. I hope for you that it is the start of a BFP, but it almost looks like the dye bled like mine did (the whole side of it is pinkish, not just a line). Good luck and try again tmrw!


----------



## Nazz4

Get a FRER, those internet cheapies like to play tricks. FRER is the best dye test, and it may be too early for a digi.


----------



## Nazz4

BTW, anyone want to look at my chart and tell me why my temp is rising so slowly? Trying to figure out if I O'd yet or not, and I also read that after O your temp should rise at least .2 degrees :wacko: definitely not happening over here...


----------



## Eltjuh

elt1013 said:


> ninifay said:
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/KE2z1
> 
> My test this morning but I'm not positive.. It went away then showed back up.
> So will retest tomorrow or the next day
> 
> That's is a tough one. I had an .88 cent walmart test that looked just like that once but turned out to be a BFN. I hope for you that it is the start of a BFP, but it almost looks like the dye bled like mine did (the whole side of it is pinkish, not just a line). Good luck and try again tmrw!Click to expand...

I think it's just the light/shadow of the picture that makes it look like the whole side is pinkish... But it's hard to tell if you can't see the actual test.


----------



## KLA85

Nazz4 said:


> BTW, anyone want to look at my chart and tell me why my temp is rising so slowly? Trying to figure out if I O'd yet or not, and I also read that after O your temp should rise at least .2 degrees :wacko: definitely not happening over here...

I'm not very good at reading charts, but to me it looks like your body was starting to gear up to O, but then decided not to for whatever reason (gotta love when that happens) and your O is actually still to come...


----------



## ninifay

Will update y'all tomorrow


----------



## elt1013

Eltjuh said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninifay said:
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/KE2z1
> 
> My test this morning but I'm not positive.. It went away then showed back up.
> So will retest tomorrow or the next day
> 
> That's is a tough one. I had an .88 cent walmart test that looked just like that once but turned out to be a BFN. I hope for you that it is the start of a BFP, but it almost looks like the dye bled like mine did (the whole side of it is pinkish, not just a line). Good luck and try again tmrw!Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's just the light/shadow of the picture that makes it look like the whole side is pinkish... But it's hard to tell if you can't see the actual test.Click to expand...

yeah, pictures are deceiving (especially if it is early). My test that was the same brand looked exactly like that though (in real life obviously), but after it dried, it looked more yellowish (like urine) than pink. It definately has color though which is a great sign! Hopefully tmrw it will be a definate BFP...but the limbo sucks!


----------



## kel21

Nazz it does not look like you've o'd yet. Gl!


----------



## Sheffie

Hey, can anyone look at this and let me know if it looks like I could be pregnant? I keep getting BFN's but I had another jump in temp a couple days ago. I had a chemical last month and am wondering if I just now ovulated or if maybe the temp rise is due to implantation? Should I be getting BFPs by now if so? This is my first time charting... this is all very new to me!
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/413155/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## jessthemess

ninifay said:


> Grats to the positives.
> 
> I'm terrified to take another one ill be devastated if its neg lol

That is the reason I want to wait forever to take a test! BFNs hurt! :(


----------



## jessthemess

ZombieKitten said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> Why do I keep looking at my chart? I guess I think if I go back to it one more time it is going to magically tell me that I will get my bfp in 2 days, right? Ugh!
> 
> :rofl: i do the same thing :rofl:Click to expand...

Me too! I totally stare at my chart and open and close my app on my phone like ten times a day. :)


----------



## jessthemess

Nazz4 said:


> BTW, anyone want to look at my chart and tell me why my temp is rising so slowly? Trying to figure out if I O'd yet or not, and I also read that after O your temp should rise at least .2 degrees :wacko: definitely not happening over here...

I'd say the same as the other girls Nazz4, doesn't look like an O yet. But as well to note there are slow risers out there! Not totally uncommon. Your chart for this month looks WAY different then your previous chart. Did you change anything? Sleep differently? New temp time or thermometer?


----------



## minuet

Sheffie said:


> Hey, can anyone look at this and let me know if it looks like I could be pregnant? I keep getting BFN's but I had another jump in temp a couple days ago. I had a chemical last month and am wondering if I just now ovulated or if maybe the temp rise is due to implantation? Should I be getting BFPs by now if so? This is my first time charting... this is all very new to me!
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/413155/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

From your chart it looks like FF is correct putting your ovulation day on CD18. You did have a lovely rise again on CD30, but it's starting to dip down again.
If its triphastic it will stay up high and not go lower again.

So:

- your chart isn't triphastic
- a chart being triphastic doesn't mean you are pregnant
- it is possible that your body normally has a spike and then drops again before getting AF
- you're only 14DPO as of now so it doesn't make you out yet to only have BFns so far

and most importantly:

if you had sex around ovulation, then you are NOT out until AF shows up! There's always a chance. :hugs:


----------



## jessthemess

Sheffie said:


> Hey, can anyone look at this and let me know if it looks like I could be pregnant? I keep getting BFN's but I had another jump in temp a couple days ago. I had a chemical last month and am wondering if I just now ovulated or if maybe the temp rise is due to implantation? Should I be getting BFPs by now if so? This is my first time charting... this is all very new to me!
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/413155/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

Well there's a whole bunch of stuff to think about. 

First is that FF says in their informational PDFs and classes that triphasic temps and implantation dips don't mean too much on their own. The way they phrase it is, as many women get triphasic patterns or implantation dips and aren't pregnant as the women who get triphasic patterns or implantation dips and are pregnant and vice versa for those who don't get them as well. They are only possible signs and should not be relied upon. 

At 14dpo the average woman would get a BFP but as anyone who belongs to a forum like this knows, average doesn't mean a lot. You might not get a BFP till 16dpo while someone might get one at 7dpo. Also, what type of test are you using?

Because this is your first time charting you also might consider that your body will always temp like this, it could just be how you are made and not mean much.

I would say in my opinion I don't think you've only just ovulated. I am betting FF is correctly saying you ovulated CD18.

And this answer sucks but I think you'll probably have to just wait it out for AF or a BFP. Hopefully this is your BFP!!!! :) But if its not then next month when you're charting you might learn more about why that happened just by watching your patterns.


----------



## mom2pne

Hello! I am going to give testing another shot tomorrow! I tested the 30th and 31st and got :bfn: 's both times.


----------



## SeekingSol

Hi everyone. I am totally late to this party, but can you put me down for the 15th?


----------



## Sammie100

Looks like I'm ovulating a few days later than normal so I need to be changed from the 13th to the 15th. I took a few extra days to make a quality eggie. :thumbup:


----------



## Nazz4

jessthemess said:


> Nazz4 said:
> 
> 
> BTW, anyone want to look at my chart and tell me why my temp is rising so slowly? Trying to figure out if I O'd yet or not, and I also read that after O your temp should rise at least .2 degrees :wacko: definitely not happening over here...
> 
> I'd say the same as the other girls Nazz4, doesn't look like an O yet. But as well to note there are slow risers out there! Not totally uncommon. Your chart for this month looks WAY different then your previous chart. Did you change anything? Sleep differently? New temp time or thermometer?Click to expand...

Yeah tell me about it, last cycles chart looks like hell lol. No I haven't done anything different, but last cycle I had just come off bcp so I'm thinking maybe my body was all out of wack. I was hoping I would O earlier this time, but idk I guess we shall see. If nothing happens this cycle I'm trying soy next cycle to take things up a notch. I'm too impatient lol, especially after you grow up your whole life being told you'll be pregnant pretty much instantly of you don't use contraception!


----------



## lcgoodac

I'm going to test today for the first time! I've given in to temptation! I randomly was sick last night for no reason! I think I o'd slightly early so I put myself at 12-13 dpo! My af isn't due for another 4 days. I'm kind of nervous but suppose I won't know untill I test! Is there a best time to do it? X


----------



## Eltjuh

lcgoodac said:


> I'm going to test today for the first time! I've given in to temptation! I randomly was sick last night for no reason! I think I o'd slightly early so I put myself at 12-13 dpo! My af isn't due for another 4 days. I'm kind of nervous but suppose I won't know untill I test! Is there a best time to do it? X

Oooooh exciting!!! :happydance: The best time to do it is with first morning urine, cause it's more concentrated. But you can usually do it at any time. 
Good luck! Let us know what happens and show us a nice picture if it's positive (or if you're not sure).


----------



## LongingForNo2

Ladies TMI alert and sorry for this. Dont know where else to ask this. Basically im not certain the bleeding im experiencing is actually my AF. I dont know if ovulation bleeding can be alot but the blood am losing is like a dark red/brown and sometimes an orangy colour. I have had minimal clots like money spider size lol. I just need your advise I dont know what this could actually be. Please help? Sorry again for the TMI. Good luck to all the ladies testing x


----------



## Eltjuh

Do you think maybe it could be a ruptured cyst? Considering you've got PCOS???
I'm not really familiar with PCOS but I can't really think of anything else that could cause you to bleed.... Maybe you should see your doctor if you're worried??


----------



## vic161209

hi ladies, i was due to test on the 5th but me n the oh are away on romantic wkend 5-6 n wanted to prepare myself for a bnf so i wouldnt be as upset but i caved last night 11pm n used a firstresponse- with shaking hands a very very faint pink like appeared! dont wanna call it a bfp as line so faint- iv used the firstresponse tests befor n got bfn n they never had even a faint pink or evap looking line!what is any one elses experience? i did another test 6am and in the light it looked bfn but when i get up 1hour later in day light there was another very very faint pink like! im going mad-any advice welcome  heres praying xxxxxxxx


----------



## LongingForNo2

vic161209 said:


> hi ladies, i was due to test on the 5th but me n the oh are away on romantic wkend 5-6 n wanted to prepare myself for a bnf so i wouldnt be as upset but i caved last night 11pm n used a firstresponse- with shaking hands a very very faint pink like appeared! dont wanna call it a bfp as line so faint- iv used the firstresponse tests befor n got bfn n they never had even a faint pink or evap looking line!what is any one elses experience? i did another test 6am and in the light it looked bfn but when i get up 1hour later in day light there was another very very faint pink like! im going mad-any advice welcome  heres praying xxxxxxxx

I used first response test with my son. When we found out I was pregnant I was around 6weeks and the line was very faint. I used the early results one's they are known for been quite faint. Although they do say a line is a line so hopefully this is the start of a nice strong BFP for you hunnie x


----------



## Eltjuh

So exciting vic161209!!! :happydance:
I have seen a lot of FRER test pictures on the countdown to pregnancy gallery and they are usually very faint! I say: a line is a line!! 
But if you're not sure, the only thing I can recommend (I always do it if I get a faint line, just to make sure) is doing a digital test. 

Good luck! Fingers crossed it was a bfp!! :flower:


----------



## 369TTCnumber3

Im on CD11....waiting to ovulate...first cycle of clomid 100mg.....hope this works! Baby dust to us all!!!!


----------



## MrsLemon

Gonna go buy a test for tomorrow morning not feeling hopeful... I don't know if im having AF symptoms or pregnancy.. i feel like the witch is about to arrive at any minuet....


----------



## Tesa

Hi - can i join? Im not very hopeful for this month - we didnt really try at all. I guess Im just waiting for af so I can get started properly next month. Anyway Im due on jan 6th so a few more days to go...

baby dust to all.


----------



## samthemum

My chart is baffling me, could anyone take a look please? It's in my siggy. I had 2 positive clearblue digi opk's. I had lots of ovulatory pain on the 30th and 31st december. I took soy this cycle and it seems to have bought the O date a lot sooner than previously. My temp doesn't seem to be rocketing though?


----------



## ninifay

Retook a test this morning and its negative,,

Oh how sad. ;(


----------



## Eltjuh

ninifay said:


> Retook a test this morning and its negative,,
> 
> Oh how sad. ;(

No way!!! What DPO are you?? Maybe you're a little early?? 
You're not out till AF shows hun!!


----------



## MommaCC

Hi all! 
Almost got a + opk this afternoon! We have been :sex: every other day since af finished. We were going to try and do shettles as we would love a little pink girly one next to be a lil sister for our two boys but I'm worried if we stop bfing now we will miss the eggy! I think I just want to be preggy and have a healthy baby another boy would be amazing! so the shettles thing is going out the window lol! I'm due to Ov on Sunday but think it may happen in the next two days. Anyone else due to Ov soon? X


----------



## ninifay

Eltjuh said:


> ninifay said:
> 
> 
> Retook a test this morning and its negative,,
> 
> Oh how sad. ;(
> 
> No way!!! What DPO are you?? Maybe you're a little early??
> You're not out till AF shows hun!!Click to expand...

With my pcos I don't have periods so idk

I think I'm 12 dpo


----------



## Melissa_M

MommaCC said:


> Hi all!
> Almost got a + opk this afternoon! We have been :sex: every other day since af finished. We were going to try and do shettles as we would love a little pink girly one next to be a lil sister for our two boys but I'm worried if we stop bfing now we will miss the eggy! I think I just want to be preggy and have a healthy baby another boy would be amazing! so the shettles thing is going out the window lol! I'm due to Ov on Sunday but think it may happen in the next two days. Anyone else due to Ov soon? X

I've heard that Shettles has been debunked anyway... he was wrong about the different shapes of sperm, it really has to do with their stage and not their gender. Good luck getting your girl!!! (I'll take a boy this time :winkwink:)


----------



## lcgoodac

Well I've done my first test and got a bfn :-( although I'm not surprised and not af not due untill the 6th so am going to wait it out now and see if af turns up!


----------



## Melissa_M

vic161209 said:


> hi ladies, i was due to test on the 5th but me n the oh are away on romantic wkend 5-6 n wanted to prepare myself for a bnf so i wouldnt be as upset but i caved last night 11pm n used a firstresponse- with shaking hands a very very faint pink like appeared! dont wanna call it a bfp as line so faint- iv used the firstresponse tests befor n got bfn n they never had even a faint pink or evap looking line!what is any one elses experience? i did another test 6am and in the light it looked bfn but when i get up 1hour later in day light there was another very very faint pink like! im going mad-any advice welcome  heres praying xxxxxxxx

Sounds very promising!!! In a couple days a FRER should show a definite line! 
Good luck hun!


----------



## Melissa_M

As for me I've got another barely-there line on a cheapie test. I think if no AF by 12dpo then I'll take my FRER I've been saving :smug:


----------



## RavenRose

I ovulated on christmas day I think. We BD ever other day so fingers crossed. I'm 8dpo and I keep getting twinges in my tummy. I also have got a heavy attack of mind fog haha. Usually by boobs are sore by now for the run up to AF but they aren't this is my first month TTC so fingers crossed :D


----------



## ninifay

Melissa_M said:


> As for me I've got another barely-there line on a cheapie test. I think if no AF by 12dpo then I'll take my FRER I've been saving :smug:

Good luck ;))


----------



## Eltjuh

MommaCC said:


> Hi all!
> Almost got a + opk this afternoon! We have been :sex: every other day since af finished. We were going to try and do shettles as we would love a little pink girly one next to be a lil sister for our two boys but I'm worried if we stop bfing now we will miss the eggy! I think I just want to be preggy and have a healthy baby another boy would be amazing! so the shettles thing is going out the window lol! I'm due to Ov on Sunday but think it may happen in the next two days. Anyone else due to Ov soon? X

We're trying the shettles for a girl aswell but I'm exactly like you! Scared to miss the egg and I'd rather just be pregnant and not too bothered about whether it's a boy or girl. There's been people that say shettles doesn't work but there's also people that tried it and it did work, so it's hard to get a definite answer on that! :( And I'm sure there are people that BD close to O and still got a girl anyway... I'm not sure if I believe it but figured it was worth a try anyway.

We're having some problems at the moment, with hubby not being able to get the :spermy: in there :S Think he's thinking about having to get them in there too much! So I told him to relax and just enjoy it without thinking about it. Luckily we're still early enough anyway, cause I'm not due to O until the 8th. But Countdown to pregnancy calculator said to BD from the 1st till the 5th, which I extended to the 6th (just to give us an extra chance of catching the eggy).


----------



## Melissa_M

As a mother of two girls, I had sex on ov day both times :flower:


----------



## Junebugs

Melissa_M said:


> MommaCC said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> Almost got a + opk this afternoon! We have been :sex: every other day since af finished. We were going to try and do shettles as we would love a little pink girly one next to be a lil sister for our two boys but I'm worried if we stop bfing now we will miss the eggy! I think I just want to be preggy and have a healthy baby another boy would be amazing! so the shettles thing is going out the window lol! I'm due to Ov on Sunday but think it may happen in the next two days. Anyone else due to Ov soon? X
> 
> I've heard that Shettles has been debunked anyway... he was wrong about the different shapes of sperm, it really has to do with their stage and not their gender. Good luck getting your girl!!! (I'll take a boy this time :winkwink:)Click to expand...

I have heard the same thing. We are trying for a little girly too (although i would be MORE THEN HAPPY with another little boy!) We just went for making sure PH was low and making sure DH sperm count was low (frequent release)


----------



## Eltjuh

Melissa_M said:


> As a mother of two girls, I had sex on ov day both times :flower:

I'm not sure when I conceived my son cause we were actively trying that time aswell and just BDing as much as possible  We BDed every other day upto 2 days before O and then on O day and the day after. So technically I could've conceived any time, but I'd say O day would be more likely. But you never know. 
I guess it's all a guessing game anyway. We'll see what happens  haha


----------



## Jelly.Bean

I'd be more than happy with either a boy or a girl......still waiting for my first sticky bean


----------



## KLA85

I agree Jelly.Bean, same with me:)


----------



## Nazz4

^that lol, I would rather have a boy and then a girl, but really I just want a baby. Does it look like I've ovd to you guys? Temp spiked up, I think it looks promising. Unfortunately we did not bd yesterday. :(


----------



## Proserpina

Eltjuh said:


> We're trying the shettles for a girl aswell but I'm exactly like you! Scared to miss the egg and I'd rather just be pregnant and not too bothered about whether it's a boy or girl. There's been people that say shettles doesn't work but there's also people that tried it and it did work, so it's hard to get a definite answer on that! :( And I'm sure there are people that BD close to O and still got a girl anyway... I'm not sure if I believe it but figured it was worth a try anyway.

We're trying Shettles too, but for a boy. DH is an identical twin. We've had one girl and his twin had three girls first and then a boy, so that's kind of like the same man giving birth to four girls in a row and then a boy. We figure that we're likely to have a girl if we do nothing, so it can't hurt to try. 

(To be clear, I would LOVE to have another little girl. I'd just like to even our odds of having a boy.)

I'd really like to hear more about this 1995 study that supposedly debunked Shettles. When I read through the reviews on Amazon.com, roughly 86% of those who said that they actually tried the method say they got the gender they wanted. Only 14% say that they tried it and got the opposite sex. Amazon.com certainly isn't a scientific study. I just wonder why, if the method is sex-selection quackery, there are not more people reporting back that it does not work.

But, my Mayo Clinic pregnancy guide (which I'm liking) also says that ovulation timing sex selection doesn't work, so I do take the dissenting opinions seriously. 

My review of Shettles' book can be found here.


----------



## mommasboys2

Well af started light yesterday and was in full force this morning. :( Oh well onto the next cycle Gl ladies on your :bfp: 's! :dust: to everyone!


----------



## LongingForNo2

RavenRose said:


> I ovulated on christmas day I think. We BD ever other day so fingers crossed. I'm 8dpo and I keep getting twinges in my tummy. I also have got a heavy attack of mind fog haha. Usually by boobs are sore by now for the run up to AF but they aren't this is my first month TTC so fingers crossed :D

I have everything crossed for you and hope you get your BFP. The new year has to ne kind to someone :) Lol x


----------



## elt1013

ninifay said:


> Retook a test this morning and its negative,,
> 
> Oh how sad. ;(


Im sorry, that sucks! I wasn't trying to get you down with my comment about those tests yesterday, but I remember what it felt like when that same thing happened to me with them. I thought mine was a definate BFP and almost passed out until I used another test and it was BFN:( I still use them because they are so cheap, but back them up with another brand if something appears. It is the worst feeling ever...I understand!


----------



## vic161209

hi ladies, thank u for your support, i did another first response test a few hours ago and got my :bfp: its still faint but no mistaking there are two pink lines, im on :cloud9: it doesnt feel real. i dont have any symptoms so was sure it wasnt my mth, my bbs are def bigger today but its been xmas so iv put on a few lbs. the only weird thing that happened that was on 5-6dpo my bb were massive all day n a very small drop of breast milk leaked out (havent bf for over2yrs) so bit strange. af was due 5th. my partner is at work now so iv had to keep the news to myself, im hoping to keep quiet until the 5th while were away n surprise him by doing the test together, bit cheeky i no but i dont tell him how aerly i test lol. :dust: to every one, and heres praying my bean sticks xxx


----------



## elt1013

Congrats vic...have any pics? we love those BFP pics!!


----------



## sugarpi24

congrats vic!!!


----------



## cantwait22

vic161209 said:


> hi ladies, thank u for your support, i did another first response test a few hours ago and got my :bfp: its still faint but no mistaking there are two pink lines, im on :cloud9: it doesnt feel real. i dont have any symptoms so was sure it wasnt my mth, my bbs are def bigger today but its been xmas so iv put on a few lbs. the only weird thing that happened that was on 5-6dpo my bb were massive all day n a very small drop of breast milk leaked out (havent bf for over2yrs) so bit strange. af was due 5th. my partner is at work now so iv had to keep the news to myself, im hoping to keep quiet until the 5th while were away n surprise him by doing the test together, bit cheeky i no but i dont tell him how aerly i test lol. :dust: to every one, and heres praying my bean sticks xxx

Congrats!! Hope you have a healthy 9 months!


----------



## kel21

Congrats Vic!!!

afm- looks like I actually o'd 4 days later than I thought. ff still wants to say that I am 9dpo, but 2 other charting sites say I o'd on cd17 instead. So.... guess I am only 4dpo :( So can we please change my testing date to Jan. 12th when af is due? I know I will test earlier, but that is when af is due :) Thanks!


----------



## SeekingSol

Good luck to RavenRose and Ninifay! Hopefully you will get the BFP soon! 

CONGRATS to Vic!!! Good for you!!!

I'm still waiting to ovulate. Woke up this morning and found I hadn't ovulated as I'd expected. Which means my ovulation is officially "late" (I'm on CD17) again. Which means I didn't regulate after coming off of bcp as soon as I'd hoped. Damn.


----------



## vic161209

elt1013 said:


> Congrats vic...have any pics? we love those BFP pics!!
> 
> sorry cant up load pic at the mo, camera quality isnt good enough to capture the faint lines (im still sure its there tho!) :wacko: xx


----------



## Phantom710

congrats!


----------



## Sammie100

vic161209 said:


> hi ladies, thank u for your support, i did another first response test a few hours ago and got my :bfp: its still faint but no mistaking there are two pink lines, im on :cloud9: it doesnt feel real. i dont have any symptoms so was sure it wasnt my mth, my bbs are def bigger today but its been xmas so iv put on a few lbs. the only weird thing that happened that was on 5-6dpo my bb were massive all day n a very small drop of breast milk leaked out (havent bf for over2yrs) so bit strange. af was due 5th. my partner is at work now so iv had to keep the news to myself, im hoping to keep quiet until the 5th while were away n surprise him by doing the test together, bit cheeky i no but i dont tell him how aerly i test lol. :dust: to every one, and heres praying my bean sticks xxx


Happy and healthy 9 months, mom!! :happydance:


----------



## txrangersfan

Congrats Vic!!!


----------



## adopim

vic161209 said:


> hi ladies, thank u for your support, i did another first response test a few hours ago and got my :bfp: its still faint but no mistaking there are two pink lines, im on :cloud9: it doesnt feel real. i dont have any symptoms so was sure it wasnt my mth, my bbs are def bigger today but its been xmas so iv put on a few lbs. the only weird thing that happened that was on 5-6dpo my bb were massive all day n a very small drop of breast milk leaked out (havent bf for over2yrs) so bit strange. af was due 5th. my partner is at work now so iv had to keep the news to myself, im hoping to keep quiet until the 5th while were away n surprise him by doing the test together, bit cheeky i no but i dont tell him how aerly i test lol. :dust: to every one, and heres praying my bean sticks xxx

Huge congratulations! :happydance: That's so exciting!!

AFM: I do believe I Ov'd last night. My temp had a crazy spike this morning. Hopefully a few more days of high temps will confirm. But I'm pretty sure I'm now in my 2ww.


----------



## ZombieKitten

Feeling out. Charts messed up. Ovulation didn't/probably won't occur. I won't be testing this month. :dust: to the rest of you ladies :hugs: I hope you get your :bfp:'s!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## samthemum

The more I look at my chart, the more I am convinced I didn't ovulate at all. :( I don't know. My body is probably playing tricks with me again.


----------



## lcgoodac

Congrats on your bfp! My af is due the 6th and took a test today and got a bfn . Fx I get my bfp soon!


----------



## jessthemess

I as well am feeling out girlies! I'll still probably test because I have one million ICs. :) 

I'm 11dpo and feeling a bit crampy and just about like AF is coming. Know what I mean?

A lot of info if you have any advice on luteal phases for me....

My first two cycles off of BCP, after six months on it, were 43 and 42 days long which is about what they were before I was on BCP as well. When I started OPKs and temping this cycle I assumed that meant I'd ovulate about CD28 on 12/28ish, continuing with the 42 day average and start my next cycle on 1/10/12. 

But then I ovulated on CD24. I have been thinking this means I ovulated earlier and my cycle would be shorter and that in turn, my next cycle would start fourteen days later on CD38/14dpo which would be about 1/6. 

Today it occurred to me, what if I have a long luteal phase? I know I won't know for sure till I've charted a few more months and actually have a pattern I can see. But let's say I have luteal phase of 18 days instead of the average 14 and in that case I will actually start my next cycle on CD42 or 1/10 and I might always ovulate around CD24.

*Does a long luteal phase affect my fertility? Anyone else have a long luteal phase? Does it affect when I should be taking pregnancy tests? *

I've googled this some and gotten some mixed answers. But honestly, I just trust you all so much more than what pops up on google usually. Know what I mean?


----------



## vic161209

lcgoodac said:


> Congrats on your bfp! My af is due the 6th and took a test today and got a bfn . Fx I get my bfp soon!

thanks, iv tested every day :wacko: last night was my first faint the two days b4 then were def bfn! keep positive :dust:. with my 1st i was 4days late b4 bfp and used the best tests xxx

any one recomend when to take a digital test like clear blue? my 1st pregnancy wasnt picked up by one at one day late, i want my oh and i to find out 'together!' n im worried if i do a first response reg test he'll doubt the lines!!! xx


----------



## jessthemess

A big congrats to the BFPs out there today! :) Way to bring in the new year! :)


----------



## jessthemess

jessthemess said:


> I as well am feeling out girlies! I'll still probably test because I have one million ICs. :)
> 
> I'm 11dpo and feeling a bit crampy and just about like AF is coming. Know what I mean?
> 
> A lot of info if you have any advice on luteal phases for me....
> 
> My first two cycles off of BCP, after six months on it, were 43 and 42 days long which is about what they were before I was on BCP as well. When I started OPKs and temping this cycle I assumed that meant I'd ovulate about CD28 on 12/28ish, continuing with the 42 day average and start my next cycle on 1/10/12.
> 
> But then I ovulated on CD24. I have been thinking this means I ovulated earlier and my cycle would be shorter and that in turn, my next cycle would start fourteen days later on CD38/14dpo which would be about 1/6.
> 
> Today it occurred to me, what if I have a long luteal phase? I know I won't know for sure till I've charted a few more months and actually have a pattern I can see. But let's say I have luteal phase of 18 days instead of the average 14 and in that case I will actually start my next cycle on CD42 or 1/10 and I might always ovulate around CD24.
> 
> *Does a long luteal phase affect my fertility? Anyone else have a long luteal phase? Does it affect when I should be taking pregnancy tests? *
> 
> I've googled this some and gotten some mixed answers. But honestly, I just trust you all so much more than what pops up on google usually. Know what I mean?

Wisegeek says, _Although a long luteal phase can be inconvenient, once discovered it is typically easy to work around. Since the phase is typically fixed, women can simply alter their calendars to fit the likely day of menstruation based on the longer length of their individual phase. There is little information that suggests that a long luteal phase can result in infertility or miscarriage, although studies on this subject are not readily available._

Sorry to blow up our January testers thread with long luteal stuff, just wondering if anyone else happens to know any good info. Thanks!


----------



## hanibal766

vic161209 said:


> lcgoodac said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your bfp! My af is due the 6th and took a test today and got a bfn . Fx I get my bfp soon!
> 
> thanks, iv tested every day :wacko: last night was my first faint the two days b4 then were def bfn! keep positive :dust:. with my 1st i was 4days late b4 bfp and used the best tests xxx
> 
> any one recomend when to take a digital test like clear blue? my 1st pregnancy wasnt picked up by one at one day late, i want my oh and i to find out 'together!' n im worried if i do a first response reg test he'll doubt the lines!!! xxClick to expand...

Hey Vic! MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP!!! :happydance:

You must be over the moon! 

Can I just ask how many dpo are you? Also, I see you're in the UK so was wondering what test you used? I have been using the Boots own brand but was thinking of getting some cheapie 10mg u ones off Amazon. I will be testing this time next week if AF doesn't show her ugly face.

Congrats again! :hugs:


----------



## lcgoodac

vic161209 said:


> lcgoodac said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your bfp! My af is due the 6th and took a test today and got a bfn . Fx I get my bfp soon!
> 
> thanks, iv tested every day :wacko: last night was my first faint the two days b4 then were def bfn! keep positive :dust:. with my 1st i was 4days late b4 bfp and used the best tests xxx
> 
> any one recomend when to take a digital test like clear blue? my 1st pregnancy wasnt picked up by one at one day late, i want my oh and i to find out 'together!' n im worried if i do a first response reg test he'll doubt the lines!!! xxClick to expand...

oh gives me a bit of hope then! I dont really have any symptoms and I don't remember having any symptoms with my ds untill my af didnt arrive, but then again he was a nice surprise so wasn't looking out for any symptoms! heres to a happy and healthy 9 months for you! xx


----------



## kel21

Jess if this is your 3rd cycle after bcp than maybe your cycles are shortening. Or maybe you just happened to catch an odd month that you o'd earlier than normal. Sadly it's true, that it will just take a few months to catch on to what is regular for you. Even then you can have odd months. Take me for example :) Gl! Sorry I didn't have anything diffinitive to say :)


----------



## Eltjuh

jessthemess said:


> I as well am feeling out girlies! I'll still probably test because I have one million ICs. :)
> 
> I'm 11dpo and feeling a bit crampy and just about like AF is coming. Know what I mean?
> 
> A lot of info if you have any advice on luteal phases for me....
> 
> My first two cycles off of BCP, after six months on it, were 43 and 42 days long which is about what they were before I was on BCP as well. When I started OPKs and temping this cycle I assumed that meant I'd ovulate about CD28 on 12/28ish, continuing with the 42 day average and start my next cycle on 1/10/12.
> 
> But then I ovulated on CD24. I have been thinking this means I ovulated earlier and my cycle would be shorter and that in turn, my next cycle would start fourteen days later on CD38/14dpo which would be about 1/6.
> 
> Today it occurred to me, what if I have a long luteal phase? I know I won't know for sure till I've charted a few more months and actually have a pattern I can see. But let's say I have luteal phase of 18 days instead of the average 14 and in that case I will actually start my next cycle on CD42 or 1/10 and I might always ovulate around CD24.
> 
> *Does a long luteal phase affect my fertility? Anyone else have a long luteal phase? Does it affect when I should be taking pregnancy tests? *
> 
> I've googled this some and gotten some mixed answers. But honestly, I just trust you all so much more than what pops up on google usually. Know what I mean?

I've heard that your LP is always supposed to be the same.... Not sure if this is true though, but that's what I've heard on here before!
And I do think your cycles are just shortening so that's good for you, right?!


----------



## Eltjuh

:happydance:*vic161209*:happydance: Congrats!!!! H&H 9 months!!


----------



## jessthemess

kel21 said:


> Jess if this is your 3rd cycle after bcp than maybe your cycles are shortening. Or maybe you just happened to catch an odd month that you o'd earlier than normal. Sadly it's true, that it will just take a few months to catch on to what is regular for you. Even then you can have odd months. Take me for example :) Gl! Sorry I didn't have anything diffinitive to say :)

Def still helpful! Thanks! :)

So annoying that it takes a few cycles to understand how our bodies work so that we are easier able to get pg, when really we'd just all like to get pg on the first cycle haha


----------



## ciz

can anyone shed some light on this today i was having really sharp pains right in middle uterus area. it was on and off all day. it reminded me of my- my period is about to begin now cramp but im just over week away before im meant to start? has anyone else felt this?


----------



## lcgoodac

I was like this a few days ago but tested today and got bfn. Think our bodies are just playing tricks on us! My af is due on the 6th so who knows what's happening in there!


----------



## ninifay

lcgoodac said:


> I was like this a few days ago but tested today and got bfn. Think our bodies are just playing tricks on us! My af is due on the 6th so who knows what's happening in there!

 Af is not a nice person


----------



## Iluvtoteach

Can you add me to the 9th when AF I'd due? This is our third month TtC #1. Thanks :) good luck ladies.


----------



## ninifay

elt1013 said:


> ninifay said:
> 
> 
> Retook a test this morning and its negative,,
> 
> Oh how sad. ;(
> 
> 
> Im sorry, that sucks! I wasn't trying to get you down with my comment about those tests yesterday, but I remember what it felt like when that same thing happened to me with them. I thought mine was a definate BFP and almost passed out until I used another test and it was BFN:( I still use them because they are so cheap, but back them up with another brand if something appears. It is the worst feeling ever...I understand!Click to expand...

Oh I know. ;) 
I feel pretty down today and hopeless. 
I know it's I need to be patient.


----------



## KLA85

Sorry about your negative ninifay, maybe you'll still be an end of January tester?


----------



## cantwait22

That gives me some hope that she vic didnt have any symptoms! Im not feeling any symptoms besides a little bit of cramping but i have celiac disease and my stomach always ends up giving me random cramps sometimes when my food is trying to digest...sorry TMI haha. so i dont know if its due to that or if it could be a good sign! 

I got a bfn today at 8dpo


----------



## ninifay

Yes I'm not giving up yet.
Still holding out hope until the last min. I will be testing again.

Thought for sure I was I have quite a few symptoms.


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Congrats Vic on the BFP!!! :happydance:

So I tested this morning and thought I saw a slight line on my blue dye test (thick, not thin like evap) but my frer was a definite bfn. So I'm not counting myself out just yet because still no af! I may post a pic later and see what you ladies think!

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## txrangersfan

Haileysmom-got my fx for you! When is AF due?


----------



## HaileysMommy1

txrangersfan said:


> Haileysmom-got my fx for you! When is AF due?

Thank you!! Not quite sure when af is due.. this is my 4th cycle charting and so far my cd's have been 37, 39 (pregnant w/ early miscarriage), and 26. Today I'm cd29 with no sign of af so WHO KNOWS :shrug: The sad thing is I'm not even sure that I actually o'd this cycle :( I'm just trying to hold out hope that my thermometer is losing battery or I'm just temping at the wrong times/getting up too much! Ha!


----------



## Eltjuh

Surely if you got a faint positive on the blue dye you should be pregnant... Then again, you do hear about false positives on them.... 
Was that test more sensitive then the frer?? I'm not a big fan of the frers cause they are really faint most of the time!! (from what I've seen around on galleries, cause I've never had a bfp on them)


----------



## elt1013

Eltjuh said:


> jessthemess said:
> 
> 
> I as well am feeling out girlies! I'll still probably test because I have one million ICs. :)
> 
> I'm 11dpo and feeling a bit crampy and just about like AF is coming. Know what I mean?
> 
> A lot of info if you have any advice on luteal phases for me....
> 
> My first two cycles off of BCP, after six months on it, were 43 and 42 days long which is about what they were before I was on BCP as well. When I started OPKs and temping this cycle I assumed that meant I'd ovulate about CD28 on 12/28ish, continuing with the 42 day average and start my next cycle on 1/10/12.
> 
> But then I ovulated on CD24. I have been thinking this means I ovulated earlier and my cycle would be shorter and that in turn, my next cycle would start fourteen days later on CD38/14dpo which would be about 1/6.
> 
> Today it occurred to me, what if I have a long luteal phase? I know I won't know for sure till I've charted a few more months and actually have a pattern I can see. But let's say I have luteal phase of 18 days instead of the average 14 and in that case I will actually start my next cycle on CD42 or 1/10 and I might always ovulate around CD24.
> 
> *Does a long luteal phase affect my fertility? Anyone else have a long luteal phase? Does it affect when I should be taking pregnancy tests? *
> 
> I've googled this some and gotten some mixed answers. But honestly, I just trust you all so much more than what pops up on google usually. Know what I mean?
> 
> I've heard that your LP is always supposed to be the same.... Not sure if this is true though, but that's what I've heard on here before!
> And I do think your cycles are just shortening so that's good for you, right?!Click to expand...

It is usually supposed to be the same but if you are coming off BCP or like me, take B complex, it can change. The last 3 cycles, I have had 11, 8, and 9 day LPs. But, I cut down on my B complex and think I need to increase it again. I had consistant 11 day LPs when on B complex 100 instead of 50.


----------



## txrangersfan

HaileysMommy1 said:


> txrangersfan said:
> 
> 
> Haileysmom-got my fx for you! When is AF due?
> 
> Thank you!! Not quite sure when af is due.. this is my 4th cycle charting and so far my cd's have been 37, 39 (pregnant w/ early miscarriage), and 26. Today I'm cd29 with no sign of af so WHO KNOWS :shrug: The sad thing is I'm not even sure that I actually o'd this cycle :( I'm just trying to hold out hope that my thermometer is losing battery or I'm just temping at the wrong times/getting up too much! Ha!Click to expand...

Ha. Can you send me a link to your chart? Maybe I can tell if you Od or not.


----------



## txrangersfan

4 dpo so still got a bit to go but am pretty hopeful. I have a lp usually 15-16 days. Does that mean if I test at 14dpo I wouldn't get an accurate result? I always get confused by the dpo vs. lp length.


----------



## kmere

so i myself am starting to get discouraged this month , i dont have any symptoms but yet i never had any symptoms with my 2 live pregnancies until 8-10 weeks , i am going to test on the 8th .. if it says BFN then i am out until feb mid month . this is 8 month of ttc for our 3rd child i dont remember it being this difficult but it is what it is .. :(


congrats to the 2 ladies who got their BFPS !!!


----------



## elt1013

samthemum said:


> The more I look at my chart, the more I am convinced I didn't ovulate at all. :( I don't know. My body is probably playing tricks with me again.

I was trying to take a look at your chart, but the link says that you haven't granted permission...maybe try another link?


----------



## cantwait22

So i asked this on a different forum, but ill asking it here too. Silly question but what does twinges mean? Like what does it feel like? Im not sure what it means


----------



## tekkitten

Ok yay, I think I can be added again! I'll go for the 12 of Jan. not entirely sure when I od but I am at least 2 dpo today, possibly 7 lol.


----------



## Junebugs

cantwait22 said:


> So i asked this on a different forum, but ill asking it here too. Silly question but what does twinges mean? Like what does it feel like? Im not sure what it means

When i had them with my pregnancy it was like someone was pinching my uterus from the inside right in the middle. It was just sharp little pinches and it lasted for almost 1/2 the day for me. I got my BFP 3 days after that, so i am assuming it was implantation.


----------



## cantwait22

Junebugs said:


> cantwait22 said:
> 
> 
> So i asked this on a different forum, but ill asking it here too. Silly question but what does twinges mean? Like what does it feel like? Im not sure what it means
> 
> When i had them with my pregnancy it was like someone was pinching my uterus from the inside right in the middle. It was just sharp little pinches and it lasted for almost 1/2 the day for me. I got my BFP 3 days after that, so i am assuming it was implantation.Click to expand...

Thank you! I do have some stinging pain sometimes, but now that i think about it, it does feel like pinching. :dohh: Hopefully its implantation for me too!


----------



## elt1013

tekkitten said:


> Ok yay, I think I can be added again! I'll go for the 12 of Jan. not entirely sure when I od but I am at least 2 dpo today, possibly 7 lol.

Yay...I am going to say you are 2dpo from your chart. If you look at your last cycle, your temps the day of and after o also match exactly!


----------



## tekkitten

elt1013 said:


> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> Ok yay, I think I can be added again! I'll go for the 12 of Jan. not entirely sure when I od but I am at least 2 dpo today, possibly 7 lol.
> 
> Yay...I am going to say you are 2dpo from your chart. If you look at your last cycle, your temps the day of and after o also match exactly!Click to expand...

Lol I know, it's weird! The only reason I am not sure is because I had no positive opk after the first one, and I had o pain on cd17. Either way I am just happy it happened :) should get my crosshairs tomorrow if all goes well!


----------



## Junebugs

cantwait22 said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cantwait22 said:
> 
> 
> So i asked this on a different forum, but ill asking it here too. Silly question but what does twinges mean? Like what does it feel like? Im not sure what it means
> 
> When i had them with my pregnancy it was like someone was pinching my uterus from the inside right in the middle. It was just sharp little pinches and it lasted for almost 1/2 the day for me. I got my BFP 3 days after that, so i am assuming it was implantation.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I do have some stinging pain sometimes, but now that i think about it, it does feel like pinching. :dohh: Hopefully its implantation for me too!Click to expand...

KMFX for you!!!!:dust:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats to the BFP's so far! 

You would think after almost 3 years of TTC that the TWW would get easier but it doesn't... atleast not for me :cry: I would like to just zip right through the next 2 weeks!!


----------



## mom2pne

Congrats to those that got :bfp: s!

Am I being silly because I am scared to go to bed for fear of my temp dropping and finding out af has shown up? It's 12:12am cst here and I am so worried that I am out this cycle despite how my temps have been looking, but it doesn't help that I have seen 4 bfn's lately. I am 15 dpo now and on cd 26. Normal for me is 24-25 day cycles.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Congrats to everyone that got their BFP's! :happydance: So happy for you ladies!! :hugs:

Put me down for the 4th please. That will be my 10dpo mark (according to my chart so it may be a bit off, but I'm gonna test anyway). I ordered 50 OPK's and 20 preg test off amazon, and according to the tracking they should be here on the 4th...might as well put them to good use! Haha! :laugh2:

This is my first month ttc my 5th, and final baby. It's bittersweet, but I think I am ready to complete my family and wait on my oodles of grandkids one day. :D


----------



## Cherub85

:hi: can you pop me down for the 11th please xx


----------



## MrsLemon

tested this morning :bfn: 

but no warning signs of the :witch: either


----------



## Eltjuh

txrangersfan said:


> 4 dpo so still got a bit to go but am pretty hopeful. I have a lp usually 15-16 days. Does that mean if I test at 14dpo I wouldn't get an accurate result? I always get confused by the dpo vs. lp length.

it just means that you're closer to AF (if she's gonna show). My LP is 14 days (as is the norm for 'most' people, apparently) and I got my bfp's at 10 dpo. Basically your dpo is just how far in your LP you are and at the end of the LP AF is supposed to show if you're not pregnant. But when you get your bfp all depends on how fast your hormone levels are rising. They're supposed to double every 48-72 hrs, but it also depends on what your normal non-pregnant hcg level is (anything between 0 and 5)

So if you'd start at 1dpo at 1, then it should be 2 at 3dpo, then 4 at 5dpo, 8 at 7dpo, 16 at 9dpo, 32 at 11dpo etc... so from about 9dpo you'd be able to get a bfp on a 10-15 MiU or at 11dpo on a 20+MiU.


----------



## Eltjuh

Eltjuh said:


> txrangersfan said:
> 
> 
> 4 dpo so still got a bit to go but am pretty hopeful. I have a lp usually 15-16 days. Does that mean if I test at 14dpo I wouldn't get an accurate result? I always get confused by the dpo vs. lp length.
> 
> it just means that you're closer to AF (if she's gonna show). My LP is 14 days (as is the norm for 'most' people, apparently) and I got my bfp's at 10 dpo. Basically your dpo is just how far in your LP you are and at the end of the LP AF is supposed to show if you're not pregnant. But when you get your bfp all depends on how fast your hormone levels are rising. They're supposed to double every 48-72 hrs, but it also depends on what your normal non-pregnant hcg level is (anything between 0 and 5)
> 
> So if you'd start at 1dpo at 1, then it should be 2 at 3dpo, then 4 at 5dpo, 8 at 7dpo, 16 at 9dpo, 32 at 11dpo etc... so from about 9dpo you'd be able to get a bfp on a 10-15 MiU or at 11dpo on a 20+MiU.Click to expand...

Actually, sorry... I meant after implantation your hcg goes up so it also depends on when you implant, I think most people implant about 7 days after ovulation. And THEN you start the whole doubling thing.... so it would be quite normal to have a bfp at 14dpo


----------



## Eltjuh

MrsLemon said:


> tested this morning :bfn:
> 
> but no warning signs of the :witch: either

Bummer, but you're not out till the :witch: shows.... :) 
Good luck!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Welcome to the new girls! Nice to see there's still new people joining :) 
I've added you to the list!

And tekkitten, I've added you again aswell! :) Nice to have you back!!

Good luck to everyone testing today! I'm a bit disappointed that there's not many people that were supposed to test on the first letting us know what happened, but oh well!! I just wanna see how many people will be getting their bfp's this month!


----------



## Tesa

bummer - not unexpected but :witch: came this morning.

On the bright side as she was early i get another chance this month so can you put me back down for testing on the 31st???

Thanks - congrats to the early BFPs and fingers crossed for those who havent tested yet!

:hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw no!!! :hugs:

Well, at least it nice to see you can still test again this month and won't be leaving us!! :)


----------



## adopim

Well, I need one more day of high temps to confirm Ov happened yesterday, but I'm almost 100% sure that it did. Now, on to more waiting!


----------



## Jodiejode

Congrats to vic for your bfp!!! Can't wait to hear how your romantic weekend goes..... Especially the announcement. :):winkwink:


----------



## lcgoodac

Well did another test today and got bfn. Af is due on sunday and can feel it approaching so guess I'm out this month!


----------



## txrangersfan

Eltjuh said:


> txrangersfan said:
> 
> 
> 4 dpo so still got a bit to go but am pretty hopeful. I have a lp usually 15-16 days. Does that mean if I test at 14dpo I wouldn't get an accurate result? I always get confused by the dpo vs. lp length.
> 
> it just means that you're closer to AF (if she's gonna show). My LP is 14 days (as is the norm for 'most' people, apparently) and I got my bfp's at 10 dpo. Basically your dpo is just how far in your LP you are and at the end of the LP AF is supposed to show if you're not pregnant. But when you get your bfp all depends on how fast your hormone levels are rising. They're supposed to double every 48-72 hrs, but it also depends on what your normal non-pregnant hcg level is (anything between 0 and 5)
> 
> So if you'd start at 1dpo at 1, then it should be 2 at 3dpo, then 4 at 5dpo, 8 at 7dpo, 16 at 9dpo, 32 at 11dpo etc... so from about 9dpo you'd be able to get a bfp on a 10-15 MiU or at 11dpo on a 20+MiU.Click to expand...

Thanks :)


----------



## samthemum

elt1013 said:


> samthemum said:
> 
> 
> The more I look at my chart, the more I am convinced I didn't ovulate at all. :( I don't know. My body is probably playing tricks with me again.
> 
> I was trying to take a look at your chart, but the link says that you haven't granted permission...maybe try another link?Click to expand...

Sorry about that, I think I have fixed this now :) x


----------



## mrs.ginger

So FF says I O'ed CD11 3 days early. Not quite sure that's right and kinda hoping it isn't since we only BD once before that. If its right then today I am 4DPO and I can start POAS sooner!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f5a42


----------



## SunshineWA

Officially one day late for af. Tested this morning and got bfn! I have been feeling nauseous on and off the past 2 days so here's hoping I get my bfp and the dreaded af stays away!! :)


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Eltjuh said:


> Surely if you got a faint positive on the blue dye you should be pregnant... Then again, you do hear about false positives on them....
> Was that test more sensitive then the frer?? I'm not a big fan of the frers cause they are really faint most of the time!! (from what I've seen around on galleries, cause I've never had a bfp on them)

Here's a pic of my test this morning.. another squinter but I think a faint line! Although I'm probably just seeing things because I want them to be there! What does everyone think?? 

I'm not sure about the frers, I've had a bfp on them much sooner than clearblue, but the ones I'm using now are off brand and they're the only ones giving me a line. So maybe it's because they're cheaper that they're showing false positives! Who knows :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1879.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 39


----------



## Phantom710

hmmmmm I feel like I can see a line at certain angles, but no at others :S


----------



## Melissa_M

I'm on my phone so I can't really tell, but I hope it's a bfp!! :flower:


----------



## mrs.ginger

Same here. I cannot really see, but FX for you!!!


----------



## kmere

i see the line one goes like this : - the other goes like this I but not an i if that makes sense :) congrats to you


----------



## HaileysMommy1

kmere said:


> i see the line one goes like this : - the other goes like this I but not an i if that makes sense :) congrats to you

Oh I see what you're saying! Like a vertical line! Haha so you can see it?


----------



## HaileysMommy1

txrangersfan said:


> HaileysMommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txrangersfan said:
> 
> 
> Haileysmom-got my fx for you! When is AF due?
> 
> Thank you!! Not quite sure when af is due.. this is my 4th cycle charting and so far my cd's have been 37, 39 (pregnant w/ early miscarriage), and 26. Today I'm cd29 with no sign of af so WHO KNOWS :shrug: The sad thing is I'm not even sure that I actually o'd this cycle :( I'm just trying to hold out hope that my thermometer is losing battery or I'm just temping at the wrong times/getting up too much! Ha!Click to expand...
> 
> Ha. Can you send me a link to your chart? Maybe I can tell if you Od or not.Click to expand...

Chart is now in signature. The two high days (12/23 & 1/1) I had drinks the night before, so that is probably why they are so high. FF even says I haven't O'd yet. So discouraging.


----------



## kmere

yea i can see it , so did my DH .. :)


----------



## OrthoChick

HaileysMommy1 said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> Surely if you got a faint positive on the blue dye you should be pregnant... Then again, you do hear about false positives on them....
> Was that test more sensitive then the frer?? I'm not a big fan of the frers cause they are really faint most of the time!! (from what I've seen around on galleries, cause I've never had a bfp on them)
> 
> Here's a pic of my test this morning.. another squinter but I think a faint line! Although I'm probably just seeing things because I want them to be there! What does everyone think??
> 
> I'm not sure about the frers, I've had a bfp on them much sooner than clearblue, but the ones I'm using now are off brand and they're the only ones giving me a line. So maybe it's because they're cheaper that they're showing false positives! Who knows :shrug:Click to expand...

I think I see a line! :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Sorry HaileysMommy1, I don't see it! I want to see it, but I can't! :( 
Maybe you should wait a couple more days and try again.... :hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

I can see a tiny little line just left of the centre but only on the top half if that makes sense, it doesn't go all the way down...


----------



## mom2pne

My temp is about the same and I took another test and got a bfn. I wish that if I am pregnant I would get a bfp already and if not than that af would show up so I can try again next cycle. This lingering sucks! 15 dpo today and ff said I should have gotten af by yesterday and I was thinking by today, but I just don't feel as though she will show up! I just want this 2ww over either by a bfp or af!


----------



## BabyHopeG

Haileysmommy I can very clearly see both a horizontally & vertical line.. Is it the line in the circle that is the test line, if so I can clearly see it :)
How many dpo are you? I'm 9/10 & a bfn today! I have a short LP well 12 days so within a few days I should know for sure either af or a bfp!!


----------



## Girly922

I thought I could see it on the thumbnail but when I zoomed in I'm not so sure. What about doing a digital in a couple of days time. With my last bfp I was getting BFNs, took a clearblue digi with conception indicator and got a bfp at 13dpo. :thumbup:


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Eltjuh said:


> I can see a tiny little line just left of the centre but only on the top half if that makes sense, it doesn't go all the way down...

That's just the picture not showing it go all the way down, but it does irl! Although I know evaps are skinny like the one I have, but mine showed up right away, not after the time limit, that's why I was excited. But now I'm thinking it was just an evap :cry:


----------



## HaileysMommy1

mom2pne - Your chart looks great! Wow I wish my chart EVER showed such a drastic temp change. You could very well be preggo! I'd be retesting every day if I were you ;) Good luck and FX!

BabyHopeG - I'm glad you can see it also! The picture is crap but it looks different irl! I'm not exactly sure how many dpo I am, or if I even O'd this cycle. My chart is in my signature, you can take a look, but it def looks like I didn't O. I was just hoping maybe I'm one of those women who doesn't have a temp spike (I never get drastic temp spikes, even when I had a m/c a couple months ago). Keeping my FX for you hun! Good luck and can't wait to hear your results!

Girly922 - I agree, you can see it better on the thumbnail. We don't have conception indicator digis here in the US but I do have a few digis left over from a couple months ago that I may take in a few days! Thank you! I may wait to see if I get a bfp on an ic first.. although I'm def losing hope :(


----------



## Eltjuh

HaileysMommy1 said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> I can see a tiny little line just left of the centre but only on the top half if that makes sense, it doesn't go all the way down...
> 
> That's just the picture not showing it go all the way down, but it does irl! Although I know evaps are skinny like the one I have, but mine showed up right away, not after the time limit, that's why I was excited. But now I'm thinking it was just an evap :cry:Click to expand...

Don't give up yet... I agree with Girly922, leave it a day or 2 and try a cb digital. Or do another pink dye test tomorrow... 
It's not over yet!! Let us know how you get on!!


----------



## Girly922

Well that sucks, they're fantastic!! 

Don't lose hope. You're not out until the :witch: shows. And where are we without hope?! 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## Noo

HaileysMommy1 said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> Surely if you got a faint positive on the blue dye you should be pregnant... Then again, you do hear about false positives on them....
> Was that test more sensitive then the frer?? I'm not a big fan of the frers cause they are really faint most of the time!! (from what I've seen around on galleries, cause I've never had a bfp on them)
> 
> Here's a pic of my test this morning.. another squinter but I think a faint line! Although I'm probably just seeing things because I want them to be there! What does everyone think??
> 
> I'm not sure about the frers, I've had a bfp on them much sooner than clearblue, but the ones I'm using now are off brand and they're the only ones giving me a line. So maybe it's because they're cheaper that they're showing false positives! Who knows :shrug:Click to expand...

I can't see anything; I'm sorry :(

AFM: CD16 today. Negative OPK at the minute. Usually wouldn't be getting a positive OPK until CD17/18 though so not bothered by it. Can't really be bothered much this cycle. I think I've lost the will a little. Will aim to BD tonight and probably Saturday evening and then Monday which will normally be 1dpo. If it happens, it happens! If not, ah well.


----------



## Eltjuh

mom2pne said:


> My temp is about the same and I took another test and got a bfn. I wish that if I am pregnant I would get a bfp already and if not than that af would show up so I can try again next cycle. This lingering sucks! 15 dpo today and ff said I should have gotten af by yesterday and I was thinking by today, but I just don't feel as though she will show up! I just want this 2ww over either by a bfp or af!

I'm not too good with temp charts but I do know that a temp that stays high after O is a good sign, so to me it looks like you might be pregnant... I'd say: just keep testing.... Good luck!!


----------



## hanibal766

Well the last couple of days I've had creamy white CM and today nothing at all. In the afternoon I went in the loo and checked my cervix, no discharge at all. I went searching again and this time I had a tiny amount of light pink discharge on my finger.
I checked later on in the afternoon and nothing, no CM apart from a tiny amount of white CM. 
I am 7dpo. I am wondering whether this could be IB but what makes me doubt is that 2 months ago I had a tiny amount of pink discharge at 7-8dpo, I NEVER get pink discharge other than in AF so and I was convinced I was pregnant, and I wasn't! :growlmad:
So 2 months later I have it again and now I just don't know.

What I wonder is that if I hadn't popped my finger in, would I have even noticed it at all?! :shrug:


----------



## Eltjuh

hanibal766 said:


> Well the last couple of days I've had creamy white CM and today nothing at all. In the afternoon I went in the loo and checked my cervix, no discharge at all. I went searching again and this time I had a tiny amount of light pink discharge on my finger.
> I checked later on in the afternoon and nothing, no CM apart from a tiny amount of white CM.
> I am 7dpo. I am wondering whether this could be IB but what makes me doubt is that 2 months ago I had a tiny amount of pink discharge at 7-8dpo, I NEVER get pink discharge other than in AF so and I was convinced I was pregnant, and I wasn't! :growlmad:
> So 2 months later I have it again and now I just don't know.
> 
> What I wonder is that if I hadn't popped my finger in, would I have even noticed it at all?! :shrug:

Did you BD anytime lately? Cause maybe it's just that your cervix got hit and bled a little, making your cm pink.... I had a couple of drops of pink on the tissue the other day but we BD that day and I'm not supposed to O until tuesday. 
Don't give up yet, maybe you are pregnant this time! You never know.... FX


----------



## hanibal766

No we haven't BD since I O'd, which was on Boxing day.

It was such a small amount of pink, so I will have to see what tomorrow brings and see if it gets any heavier. I hope not! :nope:

I am feeling really tired today though so I hope these are all good signs...


----------



## vic161209

lcgoodac said:


> Congrats on your bfp! My af is due the 6th and took a test today and got a bfn . Fx I get my bfp soon!

i did 3more tests today, cheap ones of different brands- only 1 was positive, just goes to show even tho they claim to test from 4days early they clearly arent all as accurate! keep testing fingers crossed for u xx


----------



## vic161209

hanibal766 said:


> vic161209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lcgoodac said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your bfp! My af is due the 6th and took a test today and got a bfn . Fx I get my bfp soon!
> 
> thanks, iv tested every day :wacko: last night was my first faint the two days b4 then were def bfn! keep positive :dust:. with my 1st i was 4days late b4 bfp and used the best tests xxx
> 
> any one recomend when to take a digital test like clear blue? my 1st pregnancy wasnt picked up by one at one day late, i want my oh and i to find out 'together!' n im worried if i do a first response reg test he'll doubt the lines!!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Vic! MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP!!! :happydance:
> 
> You must be over the moon!
> 
> Can I just ask how many dpo are you? Also, I see you're in the UK so was wondering what test you used? I have been using the Boots own brand but was thinking of getting some cheapie 10mg u ones off Amazon. I will be testing this time next week if AF doesn't show her ugly face.
> 
> Congrats again! :hugs:Click to expand...

thx, i used cheapy ov sticks from 'home bargins' 5sticks for £2.99 they showed i ov 22/23dec n we bd 22 and 24th dec, i got a 5pk of first response direct from the uk firstresponse website for £9free del, i tested 30th and 31st bfn then on 1st at 11pm when i got super hardly there faint line, tested 6am 2nd to another faint line then tested 12pm 2nd jan to a faint but good pink line. so my official yes was 10-11dp. today iv used 3cheap versions claiming to test early (all from homebarging 99p for 2,) and one £3.49 early tester which did come up positive. i think even tho they all claim to test from 12.5 u get what you pay for and the more expensive tests were more accurate. hope this helps, good luck :dust:


----------



## ninifay

hanibal766 said:


> No we haven't BD since I O'd, which was on Boxing day.
> 
> It was such a small amount of pink, so I will have to see what tomorrow brings and see if it gets any heavier. I hope not! :nope:
> 
> I am feeling really tired today though so I hope these are all good signs...

Good luck! 

I'm feeling symptoms too but I'm afraid they are all in my head:thumbup:


----------



## Girly922

vic161209 said:


> thx, i used cheapy ov sticks from 'home bargins' 5sticks for £2.99 they showed i ov 22/23dec n we bd 22 and 24th dec, i got a 5pk of first response direct from the uk firstresponse website for £9free del, i tested 30th and 31st bfn then on 1st at 11pm when i got super hardly there faint line, tested 6am 2nd to another faint line then tested 12pm 2nd jan to a faint but good pink line. so my official yes was 10-11dp. today iv used 3cheap versions claiming to test early (all from homebarging 99p for 2,) and one £3.49 early tester which did come up positive. i think even tho they all claim to test from 12.5 u get what you pay for and the more expensive tests were more accurate. hope this helps, good luck :dust:

Firstly, huge congrats!! :happydance:

I was just wondering how long your first responses took to be delivered? I've just ordered some and hope they don't take to long to get here. :haha:


----------



## samthemum

I ordered from there twice last cycle (ashamed at my addiction). They only took a few days to arrive :)


----------



## vic161209

Jodiejode said:


> Congrats to vic for your bfp!!! Can't wait to hear how your romantic weekend goes..... Especially the announcement. :):winkwink:

thank you, im so excited i could burst, its really killing me not telling him, we were watching uks one born every min together last night n he kept holding my hand saying 'i cant wait for that to be us again' hehehe!!!! very scared my af will show up on sat when its due as i know theres a great risk early on esp when testing so early! good luck in your journey :dust:


----------



## Girly922

I'll join you with that addiction. I've just ordered 10. :blush: 

I swear we need a POAS support group. It'd be like AA. :rofl:


----------



## ninifay

Girly922 said:


> I'll join you with that addiction. I've just ordered 10. :blush:
> 
> I swear we need a POAS support group. It'd be like AA. :rofl:

I want to order like 100 but my bf thinks I'm insane and I should wait til my dr calls ;(. 


I don't wanna wait


----------



## LongingForNo2

Rang my GP today about my last period and this bleeding. It still isn't as bad as a normal period. Am only cramping in my left side and the last bleed before this wasn't a usual for me. So e suggested I take a test and then to go see him in the morning. So I've taken two cheapie tests from my local savers. Both of which I think I can see a line on :/ But my camera isn't good enough to capture a picture (almost certain I see something though. Either that or I've got real bad line eye) Don't quite know what this could mean for me until morning and I see my doctor. Just thought I woulf update you ladies. Thanks for the support you all give and I hope you al get your BFP. Good luck x


----------



## Girly922

I have to hide my stash. My OH would think I'm completely nuts if he knew how many hpt's we really get through. Lol. Luckily they're mainly ic's. 

The waiting is awful!!


----------



## Girly922

LongingForNo2 said:


> Rang my GP today about my last period and this bleeding. It still isn't as bad as a normal period. Am only cramping in my left side and the last bleed before this wasn't a usual for me. So e suggested I take a test and then to go see him in the morning. So I've taken two cheapie tests from my local savers. Both of which I think I can see a line on :/ But my camera isn't good enough to capture a picture (almost certain I see something though. Either that or I've got real bad line eye) Don't quite know what this could mean for me until morning and I see my doctor. Just thought I woulf update you ladies. Thanks for the support you all give and I hope you al get your BFP. Good luck x

Good luck. I hope it is your bfp!! :thumbup:


----------



## vic161209

they say delivery within 5working days, mine took 5working days but i ordered 2days b4 xmas so will b much faster i would think now with the bank hols out the way, good luck xx


----------



## Girly922

Thank you. :thumbup: I couldn't see on the website but I'm useless at looking sometimes. :haha:


----------



## Noo

Anyone have any issues with the CB digital OPK? Normally it works fine but the last two have come up with a little book instead of a circle and when I've taken the testing strip out it looks like it's all leaked across the bit where the lines go... Blah.


----------



## Sweet Cherie

Girly922 said:


> I'll join you with that addiction. I've just ordered 10. :blush:
> 
> I swear we need a POAS support group. It'd be like AA. :rofl:

 Girly, you made me rofl! I am also a POAS addict - may I join POAS Anonymous too? 

Thanks for the laugh - I really needed it!


----------



## Girly922

You know, I'm so tempted to start up a thread for it. Where we can all stop each other testing way too early and being disappointed. 

Glad it made you smile. :thumbup:


----------



## Sweet Cherie

Please, please, please start the thread - as I have spent a small fortune on FRER and Clearblue! Amazon looooooooooooove me - :rofl: but DH wouldn't be impressed if he knew! 
I have had to resort to surreptitiously hiding the evidence and then throwing it away disguised in crisp wrappers and panty liners - am getting very inventive!
I would definitely join - no seriously - I have a problem :loopy: - help me!!!


----------



## Girly922

Now THAT made me laugh!! Crisp wrappers and everything?! Lol. I don't have to worry too much about that once I've used them, I can just hide them under tissues and rubbish in the bathroom bin. OH never EVER empties that!! It's the hiding them before use that I struggle to find places for. I've got 2 clearblue digis hidden in my 'dress up' drawer. He's not allowed in there!! :haha: I have some ICs hidden in a backpack that he'd have no reason to go in. Now I just have to find somewhere to hide these FRERs that are on there way. 

And, as I can't sleep I'm off to set up a support thread. Lol.


----------



## kel21

Girly922 said:


> You know, I'm so tempted to start up a thread for it. Where we can all stop each other testing way too early and being disappointed.
> 
> Glad it made you smile. :thumbup:




Sweet Cherie said:


> Please, please, please start the thread - as I have spent a small fortune on FRER and Clearblue! Amazon looooooooooooove me - :rofl: but DH wouldn't be impressed if he knew!
> I have had to resort to surreptitiously hiding the evidence and then throwing it away disguised in crisp wrappers and panty liners - am getting very inventive!
> I would definitely join - no seriously - I have a problem :loopy: - help me!!!

Oh my goodness ladies! Sign me up!!! I can usually get away with hiding them under tissues, but when I have been desperate I wrap them in foil and try to make it look used and round! :dohh:


----------



## Girly922

I have started the POAS Addiction Support Group 

Just a bit of fun to help us get through the agonising tww. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1657555-poas-addiction-support-group.html


----------



## cantwait22

Ill join in too!


----------



## Eltjuh

haha, last month I had some tests in the drawer in the kitchen that hubby knew about but then I wanted more cause I was about to run out so I ordered some more (he knew about them aswell). But as I had to wait for them to turn up I decided to buy as many different brands I could find hahaha :haha:
I bought about 6 packs in different shops and hid them in the same drawer under some stuff.... And when I used them I just put them in the bin under rubbish or on the sides so they'd slide down. And I still had a box from my hairdye (that I'd already used) in the bathroom and stuffed some used ones in there and then threw them out in the box  haha
I wonder if he noticed!!  


We're not having a great time atm ttc... last month hubby had some erectile disfunction problems due to meds he was taking... and now he seems to have some 'shooting' problems... I can't figure out what's going on, and he says he doesn't know why it is.... It's really frustrating though!! :dohh:
Our window closes on sunday so he'd better work properly over the weekend or I might aswell give up!! :cry:
After our mc in October I've been desperate to get pregnant again!! We were gonna wait but then I accidentally got pregnant and then it went wrong so we decided to just go for it but like I said it's not going very well.... Seems like someone or something out there really doesn't want us to have a 2nd baby!!! :cry:


----------



## LoveSanrio

Tests will be here tomorrow! Guess we will give it a shot and see what happens! According to FF I will be 10dpo. If I get a BFN, which I am pretty much banking on, I will test again when I get close to AF being due, which is the 13th.


----------



## ninifay

Haha I also hide my tests so he doesn't know I'm addicted..

I just want to know I can't miss days ;(

Couldn't take one today, he doesn't wanna buy tests and I don't wanna look crazy.. So I shall wait


----------



## samthemum

I have taken to wearing hoodies so I can sneak them in there to take them without him knowing, and also serving to hide them so I can keep peeking at them periodically. I also have wrapped them up in packets to throw out etc.


----------



## elt1013

sam- maybe you o'd CD 18 (Jan.1)? My best guess based on opks and temps. Fx your temp stays up!!


----------



## Wilsmom

So we had a stillbirth with our baby Wilton Nicolaus on Oct 5. In December, we got the go ahead to start trying... I take my temps and my levels went up to triphasic... I kept waiting to get a positive on a pregnancy test. I am 10 days late with my period today. I called the doctor and when in for a bloodtest yesterday. I knew I wouldn't get the results until today since I went in for the test after I got out of work. I couldn't stand it and took another test today which showed a light positive. Needless to say- I was ecstatic! I ended up getting a call about my bloodtest 30 minutes later. Apparently my hcg is 10 which is really low. Hcg of 5 means you're pregnant so that is exciting! But with levels that low, it could very easily result in a miscarriage over the next several days. I go back in for another blood test tomorrow. The levels really need to double for this pregnancy to continue. I'm praying they do. I'm so excited about this baby, but I am praying we get to keep this one! Has this ever happened to any of you. I won't find out until Monday, so I'm gonna have to try to be patient all weekend...


----------



## jessthemess

Wilsmom you are in my thoughts!!!! :) babydust for a healthy little bean growing for you!


----------



## Sheffie

Oye. 16 dpo (according to FertilityFriend) and a possibly triphasic chart... but no BFP! I'd given up hope when I started having cramps yesterday, but today no AF. The cramps are gone now. I'm so confused. Anyone ever have something like this happen to them? Could I have OV'd later than I think or something? Or is there any way I could actually be pregnant and have *not* gotten a BFP at this point? My cycles have never really been longer than 32-33 days. I'm on day 34 and supposedly 16 dpo...
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/413155/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## jessthemess

Sheffie said:


> Oye. 16 dpo (according to FertilityFriend) and a possibly triphasic chart... but no BFP! I'd given up hope when I started having cramps yesterday, but today no AF. The cramps are gone now. I'm so confused. Anyone ever have something like this happen to them? Could I have OV'd later than I think or something? Or is there any way I could actually be pregnant and have *not* gotten a BFP at this point? My cycles have never really been longer than 32-33 days. I'm on day 34 and supposedly 16 dpo...
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/413155/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

If you implanted 11dpo or 12dpo, maybe your body hasn't reached hormone levels high enough to show on the type of hpt you are using?


----------



## jessthemess

I think I am out! My cramps are getting crazy, boo! I'll still be around though! :) giving out baby dust and congrats to the rest of you girlies!


----------



## Junebugs

Wilsmom said:


> So we had a stillbirth with our baby Wilton Nicolaus on Oct 5. In December, we got the go ahead to start trying... I take my temps and my levels went up to triphasic... I kept waiting to get a positive on a pregnancy test. I am 10 days late with my period today. I called the doctor and when in for a bloodtest yesterday. I knew I wouldn't get the results until today since I went in for the test after I got out of work. I couldn't stand it and took another test today which showed a light positive. Needless to say- I was ecstatic! I ended up getting a call about my bloodtest 30 minutes later. Apparently my hcg is 10 which is really low. Hcg of 5 means you're pregnant so that is exciting! But with levels that low, it could very easily result in a miscarriage over the next several days. I go back in for another blood test tomorrow. The levels really need to double for this pregnancy to continue. I'm praying they do. I'm so excited about this baby, but I am praying we get to keep this one! Has this ever happened to any of you. I won't find out until Monday, so I'm gonna have to try to be patient all weekend...

Hoping for the best for you hun! :dust::dust:
I am so sorry about your stillbirth :(


----------



## Vanillabean01

jessthemess said:


> I think I am out! My cramps are getting crazy, boo! I'll still be around though! :) giving out baby dust and congrats to the rest of you girlies!

I thought for sure I was getting my period with my DD... Cramps exactly... 12 trips to the loo with a tampax! And.... Every time, nothing!!!!

I have hope for you still!!


----------



## kmere

ok so update ,, i still have not tested but now that my hubby got a txt from his brother that he is getting a reversal done this coming tuesday(now its been 14 years for him) my hubby wants us to keep trying if this doesnt happen this month . i guess its a competitive thing . its a long story behind it all and i get it . but he also said with how i have been acting and eating and just overall i am not the same even almost 7 days before AF would show .. i am not sure besides the wanting weird things to eat but thats just how i am always . lol so i am still holding off since i only have 1 test and i cant get more until after AF shows . so i am waiting until the 8th thats 4 days before .. any isights or am i just being nuts or is it somethng else


----------



## minuet

adopim said:


> Well, I need one more day of high temps to confirm Ov happened yesterday, but I'm almost 100% sure that it did. Now, on to more waiting!


It looks that way to me also, you had a lovely spike! I'm sure you'll have another high temp tomorrow. :)

I'm thinking I _might_ have O'd somewhere between CD21-23, but my temp will have to stay high the next two days. 97.8 is the highest I have EVER had, so we'll see!


----------



## minuet

HaileysMommy1 said:


> Here's a pic of my test this morning.. another squinter but I think a faint line! Although I'm probably just seeing things because I want them to be there! What does everyone think??

Not to be rude or anything, I'm genuinely curious here.... why do you think you've ovulated? 
The chart in your signature doesn't have a biphastic rise to show ovulation, there are lots of spikes but no shift in temperature.
Is that temperature range normal for you after ovulation?


----------



## minuet

Sweet Cherie said:


> Please, please, please start the thread - as I have spent a small fortune on FRER and Clearblue! Amazon looooooooooooove me - :rofl: but DH wouldn't be impressed if he knew!
> I have had to resort to surreptitiously hiding the evidence and then throwing it away disguised in crisp wrappers and panty liners - am getting very inventive!
> I would definitely join - no seriously - I have a problem :loopy: - help me!!!

You should just buy the strip tests instead. They are affordable to use large quantities of, and good to waste on early testing. You can buy them on Amazon, one company is Wondfo.


----------



## minuet

Sheffie said:


> Oye. 16 dpo (according to FertilityFriend) and a possibly triphasic chart... but no BFP! I'd given up hope when I started having cramps yesterday, but today no AF. The cramps are gone now. I'm so confused. Anyone ever have something like this happen to them? Could I have OV'd later than I think or something? Or is there any way I could actually be pregnant and have *not* gotten a BFP at this point? My cycles have never really been longer than 32-33 days. I'm on day 34 and supposedly 16 dpo...
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/413155/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

It seems that you Ov'd when FF says you did. You could either just be having a strange cycle and AF will show up in a couple days; or your HCG just isn't high enough for a positive to show yet.
Altho lots of ladies get early BFPs on this forum, it's much more common to get a positive a week late. So you aren't out yet!


----------



## lcgoodac

I'm out this month. Af turned up 2 days early! Probs won't be testing till next month now! Good look to everyone still waiting to test! X


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh no lcgoodac!! :cry: So sorry!!!
Hopefully you'll have better luck next month!!


----------



## Cherub85

lcgoodac said:


> I'm out this month. Af turned up 2 days early! Probs won't be testing till next month now! Good look to everyone still waiting to test! X

:hugs:


----------



## MommaCC

Hi girls 
Just had a read thru and a catch up! 
Wilsmom: good luck hunni and I hope your bean is a sticky one :dust: :hug: 
Icgoodac: best of luck next cycle sweetie cx 

Well I'm still waiting to Ov! I don't chart just use opks. We last :sex: on NYD so need to again tonight really I'm planning a Friday night homemade curry to woo DH lol! this is only our first month ttc #3 properly so trying to be nice and relaxed about it! 
I'm totally joining the POAS thread what a fab idea! 

How's everyone doing today? Anyone testing? X


----------



## samthemum

elt1013 said:


> sam- maybe you o'd CD 18 (Jan.1)? My best guess based on opks and temps. Fx your temp stays up!!

FF has me Ovulating on 30th Dec, TCOYF has me at 31st and I have no idea whatsoever lol. Thanks for your input. Temp up a bit today x


----------



## KLA85

BFN this morning. How do you early testers keep your sanity?! This is the first time I've tested early. I'm 8-10DPO and I was SURE it would be positive. NO more early testing for me!!! I know I still have time, but it feels so final and over with that FRER window haunting all my thoughts!! I definitely don't fit into the POAS addiction group. Am waiting til the 10th for sure now.


----------



## LongingForNo2

Hi Ladies how are we all doing today? X


----------



## mom2pne

AF will be showing up any time now. My temp dropped, still above my coverline I just know she will be here. Sucks!


----------



## Nazz4

Apparently I'm a few days DPO... I hate the TWW. Hopefully I don't symptom spot this time. Last cycle I had every pregnancy symptom in the book.


----------



## ciz

Still got another long week to get through before i start testing.


----------



## Noo

I think I'll be out. I'm fertile this weekend and DH is on nights and DS is at home so won't be happening. Prob for the best as I have a big night out planned that really I want to drink alcohol at the end of the month


----------



## elt1013

samthemum said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> sam- maybe you o'd CD 18 (Jan.1)? My best guess based on opks and temps. Fx your temp stays up!!
> 
> FF has me Ovulating on 30th Dec, TCOYF has me at 31st and I have no idea whatsoever lol. Thanks for your input. Temp up a bit today xClick to expand...

hmm...yeah, that is a tough one, but FF has been known to be off here and there. The good thing...atleast your chart does look like ovulated somewhere in the last 5 days. Good luck!


----------



## Lou1

ciz said:


> Still got another long week to get through before i start testing.

Were testing the same day, I must keep my hands of the tests in my dresser draw! :haha:
I'll be glad to get back to work Monday to take my mind of it.


----------



## ciz

Luckily i havent got any at home to tempt me but i can easily get some after work. Need will power lol


----------



## Eltjuh

I was all confused about my Ov cause this morning I tried checking my cervix and it was high but kind of bent back, bit weird but I couldn't feel the opening, only the side.... Earlier I checked again and it was normal again, high and softish and not sure about whether it was open or not. I thought before maybe I ovulated already cause I was pretty sure it was open most of the past couple of days, but I'm not due to Ov till the 8th. And I was all confused cause of the cm, it was a little stretchy the past couple of days,every now and then and then it went a bit stickier and then it seemed pretty dry this morning. But feeling pretty wet again now. And like I said I had some quite stretchy cm earlier! So that's a good sign.
I ended up sneakily buying some ovulation tests when I was in tesco earlier, but I'm debating whether to use them this cycle or not... It says to start using them from CD14 if your cycle is 31 days like mine, and I'm on CD13 so it should be alright. What do you girls think??? And do I need to do them with fmu or can I do it anytime?? I've not done OPK's before!!


----------



## samthemum

I found OPK's work better of an evening where LH tends to work best. I have only ever done opk's with FMU as part of a clearblue trial and tbh I am convinced it made me miss my surge! I think it works best when you purge your body of most waste and allow a concentrated sample after a decent hold for evening wee. 

I have been having some cramping today, it started off mild but in the last 10 mins it's got worse and it feels like my cervix is pulling if you understand that?


----------



## Sheffie

17 dpo/3 days late... No sign of AF, but still a BFN this morning. My boobs seem like they might be getting sore though. Or maybe that is just my imagination! Ugh. Just wish I would know already!


----------



## maria2611

Well I tested yesterday - BFN :(. Just waiting for AF to start now.


----------



## Eltjuh

samthemum said:


> I found OPK's work better of an evening where LH tends to work best. I have only ever done opk's with FMU as part of a clearblue trial and tbh I am convinced it made me miss my surge! I think it works best when you purge your body of most waste and allow a concentrated sample after a decent hold for evening wee.
> 
> I have been having some cramping today, it started off mild but in the last 10 mins it's got worse and it feels like my cervix is pulling if you understand that?

I just read the leaflet that came with it and it said NOT to use fmu, cause it doesn't work properly or something... can't remember what it said exactly but in the Q&A bit it said: why shouldn't I test with fmu?? 
It did say to try and test at the same time every day....
What do you reckon?? Should I use them or just leave it and see what happens this month?? I'm not sure! I'm so confused about the whole ovulation thing!! With the cervix and cm... :dohh: I've even looked at a BBT thermometer on amazon. But I've not decided yet and I'm definitely not gonna buy one of those until AF comes if I'm not pregnant... 

Argh!! I'm not even in the TWW and I'm still going crazy!! As far as I can tell from all the past cycles I've recorded on countdown to pregnancy and looking at when I got my bfp's and when I conceived, it seems like I Ov on CD17/18 though! Last time I got pregnant was a little accident and it was the ONLY time that month we actually dtd without protection or 'properly' if you get what I mean... and that was on the 7th or 8th of September, and my last period before that started on the 22nd of august, so that would make it CD16/17. Meaning if it's still the same (which it should be cause I got my period again on the 22nd of november and then 22nd of december, after the mc) I would be ovulating on sunday the 6th or monday 7th.


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Girly922 said:


> Well that sucks, they're fantastic!!
> 
> Don't lose hope. You're not out until the :witch: shows. And where are we without hope?!
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:

You're right, it's not over until :witch: shows her face! And I know, I wish we had the conception indicator digis! I don't know why we don't, but I've looked everywhere for them and then someone told me they don't sell them here.

BTW, I put in my temp for today and FF has now told me that I O'd!! :happydance: So excited. It also says I'm 7dpo today. The last bfp I got first showed up at 9dpo so I'm going to wait 2 days and take another! Although we only BD'd 3 days and the day before O so I don't have much hope.. but oh well! Guess we'll see!


----------



## Melissa_M

maria2611 said:


> Well I tested yesterday - BFN :(. Just waiting for AF to start now.

You're only 7dpo today! Lots of time for that BFP :flower: I've never heard of a BFP at 6dpo anyway :hugs:


----------



## HaileysMommy1

minuet said:


> HaileysMommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of my test this morning.. another squinter but I think a faint line! Although I'm probably just seeing things because I want them to be there! What does everyone think??
> 
> Not to be rude or anything, I'm genuinely curious here.... why do you think you've ovulated?
> The chart in your signature doesn't have a biphastic rise to show ovulation, there are lots of spikes but no shift in temperature.
> Is that temperature range normal for you after ovulation?Click to expand...

I didn't think I did, I was just hoping I did only because yes, I usually have only very slight temp rises after O. I usually can't even tell I O'd on my written chart, I always have to look for FF to let me know because it's so subtle! But after putting in my temp this morning FF said I did in fact O this cycle and I am 7dpo today!


----------



## samthemum

You could always give it a little trial to get to grips with using them and understanding the results. BBT is easy once you get to grips with it. I got my kit from boots, it comes with a BBT thermometer that reads in celcius to 2 decimal places for accuracy. I don't check my cervix daily because even with the best intentions, and cleanest hands..you could still be causing bacteria to enter and that's the last thing I want/need. I do it periodically, around expected Ovulation day, and until the CM has dried up to confirm Ovulation. 

OPK's are fantastic, I would recommend them to anyone, it gives you peace of mind that things are happening, and that you are getting the timing right.


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Wilsmom said:


> So we had a stillbirth with our baby Wilton Nicolaus on Oct 5. In December, we got the go ahead to start trying... I take my temps and my levels went up to triphasic... I kept waiting to get a positive on a pregnancy test. I am 10 days late with my period today. I called the doctor and when in for a bloodtest yesterday. I knew I wouldn't get the results until today since I went in for the test after I got out of work. I couldn't stand it and took another test today which showed a light positive. Needless to say- I was ecstatic! I ended up getting a call about my bloodtest 30 minutes later. Apparently my hcg is 10 which is really low. Hcg of 5 means you're pregnant so that is exciting! But with levels that low, it could very easily result in a miscarriage over the next several days. I go back in for another blood test tomorrow. The levels really need to double for this pregnancy to continue. I'm praying they do. I'm so excited about this baby, but I am praying we get to keep this one! Has this ever happened to any of you. I won't find out until Monday, so I'm gonna have to try to be patient all weekend...

I'm so sorry to hear about your stillbirth. I had an early miscarriage in Nov and I cannot even imagine what that would be like to be even further along.. But that is a good sign you're so late for af! I know 10 is really low, but I've read a lot of stories of women who start out with 10 hcg and go on to have successful pregnancies! When do you find out the results of your second beta? In 3 days? FX for you hun! :hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

HaileysMommy1 said:


> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> Well that sucks, they're fantastic!!
> 
> Don't lose hope. You're not out until the :witch: shows. And where are we without hope?!
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:
> 
> You're right, it's not over until :witch: shows her face! And I know, I wish we had the conception indicator digis! I don't know why we don't, but I've looked everywhere for them and then someone told me they don't sell them here.
> 
> BTW, I put in my temp for today and FF has now told me that I O'd!! :happydance: So excited. It also says I'm 7dpo today. The last bfp I got first showed up at 9dpo so I'm going to wait 2 days and take another! Although we only BD'd 3 days and the day before O so I don't have much hope.. but oh well! Guess we'll see!Click to expand...

Are you in the US??? https://www.amazon.com/Clearblue-Di...8-6&keywords=clearblue+digital+pregnancy+test


----------



## AussieBub

I haven't tested yet but I am 1 day late and I've been having A LOT of symptoms. I've even had tugging/niggling sensations in my lower abdomen for the past 3-4 days. I don't have any HPT's at home at the moment hence why I haven't tested yet. I was wanting to wait until at least Monday to test but I might crack earlier and test. It's looking very positive at the moment though that I may be pregnant. Absolutely no sign of AF making an appearance. I'll keep you posted ;) Baby Dust everyone!

-AussieBub


----------



## adopim

Good luck AussieBub! I hope we get to see a BFP!

Eltjuh: OPKs can be really confusing sometimes! I started using them last cycle, I found that I get my strongest positives using SMU around 11am. It depends on when you can more easily limit your fluid intake. I found morning was the easiest, the evening OPKs were always lighter, but I had a harder time limiting fluids in the afternoon. I also temp to confirm that Ov happened.

AFM, I've got the slightly sore breasts going on, and some pulling sensations in my lower abdomen. Sometimes when I sneeze it almost feels like I pulled a muscle, though the pain subsides in mere seconds. At 3DPO it's WAAAY too early for any real symptoms so I'm just taking it with a grain of salt. This is going to be a long 7 days! :wacko:


----------



## LoveSanrio

So I expected my wondfo tests from amazon today, but fedex is behind I think! So frustrating! They left the last location at 10am today but have not checked in anywhere else on my tracking. It still says it should be here today, but I'm not counting on it. It's already 4pm!

Well, if they don't come today, they should definitely be here tomorrow. I will test as soon as they arrive!!


----------



## MommaCC

I really like using opks it keeps me calm lol! although I'm ment to be ovulating today according Ti my ticker I hadn't got a possitive at 4pm should I test again? Or is that just the poasaholic coming out in me??


----------



## Eltjuh

Soooooo we tried again and it still didn't work... (it being the 'shooting' part :blush:) BUT.... we googled it and it seems that is one of the side-effects of hubby's meds aswell as the erectile dysfunction he had last month!!! 
So not having much luck with them meds and ttc at the moment!! Hubby didn't take them tonight cause he wanted to have a drink, which he can't when he's taking meds, so hopefully it'll work tomorrow!! Fingers crossed! If it does, I think he's gonna have to stop taking them until sunday and then he can get back on them haha  (Don't worry they're not pills that are saving his life or anything!! :winkwink:)

So any BFP's today ladies??? Our list isn't looking too great at the moment right?? 2 Bfp's and 4x:witch:


----------



## Girly922

Can I ask what he's taking them for? My friend is also TTC and her fiancé has bipolar. His old meds meant he was having a lot of 'issues' if it wasnt ED then it was prem ejaculation. My friend with a very high libido soon marched him down tithe GP to get him meds changed. They've now put him on a different sort and things are going a lot better.


----------



## Eltjuh

Girly922 said:


> Can I ask what he's taking them for? My friend is also TTC and her fiancé has bipolar. His old meds meant he was having a lot of 'issues' if it wasnt ED then it was prem ejaculation. My friend with a very high libido soon marched him down tithe GP to get him meds changed. They've now put him on a different sort and things are going a lot better.

it's 2 meds, 1 is a anti-depressant and the other is too I think, but that one he's taking to stop his headaches, cause he gets them a lot, and bad ones aswell, like migraines... it's sertraline and amitryptiline or however you're supposed to spell that.... He needs to go back soon for a repeat prescription so might see if he can ask the doctor if there's anything else he can take instead, seeing as we're ttc. But we'll see what happens! Thanks for the reply though!!


----------



## Wilsmom

HaileysMommy1 said:


> Wilsmom said:
> 
> 
> So we had a stillbirth with our baby Wilton Nicolaus on Oct 5. In December, we got the go ahead to start trying... I take my temps and my levels went up to triphasic... I kept waiting to get a positive on a pregnancy test. I am 10 days late with my period today. I called the doctor and when in for a bloodtest yesterday. I knew I wouldn't get the results until today since I went in for the test after I got out of work. I couldn't stand it and took another test today which showed a light positive. Needless to say- I was ecstatic! I ended up getting a call about my bloodtest 30 minutes later. Apparently my hcg is 10 which is really low. Hcg of 5 means you're pregnant so that is exciting! But with levels that low, it could very easily result in a miscarriage over the next several days. I go back in for another blood test tomorrow. The levels really need to double for this pregnancy to continue. I'm praying they do. I'm so excited about this baby, but I am praying we get to keep this one! Has this ever happened to any of you. I won't find out until Monday, so I'm gonna have to try to be patient all weekend...
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your stillbirth. I had an early miscarriage in Nov and I cannot even imagine what that would be like to be even further along.. But that is a good sign you're so late for af! I know 10 is really low, but I've read a lot of stories of women who start out with 10 hcg and go on to have successful pregnancies! When do you find out the results of your second beta? In 3 days? FX for you hun! :hugs:Click to expand...

Sadly, I woke up bleeding this morning. The doctor warned me that with my levels so low, this could end in miscarriage. With the last pregnancy, I had several blood clots though, so it could be that too. The doctor still wanted me to come in for the blood test today though. So I will find out on Monday. I took a pregnancy test last night with a clear blue easy. It came back with a light positive. I looked it up online and it says that this test detects pregnancy at 25 hcg. I know the outcome doesn't seem good, but I can't help hoping. It's going to be a long weekend :0)


----------



## skimomma

Oh, no Wilsmom. I hope the bleeding stops and everything ends up ok.


----------



## Sheffie

Wilsmom said:


> Sadly, I woke up bleeding this morning. The doctor warned me that with my levels so low, this could end in miscarriage. With the last pregnancy, I had several blood clots though, so it could be that too. The doctor still wanted me to come in for the blood test today though. So I will find out on Monday. I took a pregnancy test last night with a clear blue easy. It came back with a light positive. I looked it up online and it says that this test detects pregnancy at 25 hcg. I know the outcome doesn't seem good, but I can't help hoping. It's going to be a long weekend :0)

Fingers x'd for you! Hopefully things work out :hugs:


----------



## lune_miel

Hi All- I am back from the December testers. CD13 expect to O CD18. 2nd round of Clomid 50. Pls put me down to test the 23rd.

Eltjuh- Can we be cycle buddies? Looks like we are on similar schedules. As for buying a BBT and OPKs...

After lack of success last month I am determined to cover as many bases as possible: temping (easiest for me), checking CM (trying to remember), CP (tho I really don't think I know what I'm doing), OPK's (never seen a + but know now to test in the evening), try to BD the next 7 days, and I just picked up Pre-Seed today. I feel like I am coming out guns blazin' in my own one-woman army! :wacko: (Oh and DH just has to show up :)

I've heard from friends that anti-depressants can cause these problems for guys- esp not finishing. Maybe see if he can find alternatives...

Just had my bday so let's start this new year off right! :cake:


----------



## kmere

lune_miel where in MN are you located . i am in MN also


----------



## lune_miel

kmere said:


> lune_miel where in MN are you located . i am in MN also

just outside Mpls- you?


----------



## kmere

lune_miel said:


> kmere said:
> 
> 
> lune_miel where in MN are you located . i am in MN also
> 
> just outside Mpls- you?Click to expand...

Saint Louis Park ,


----------



## cantwait22

Im 10dpo and ive been definately feeling cramping and ive been very moody today which is not like me. I cried over alot of silly things like my sister not calling to say she wasnt going to come over. Haha. Anyone ever experienced this at such a early stage and ended up being pregnant??


----------



## minuet

LongingForNo2 said:


> Hi Ladies how are we all doing today? X

Discouraged. I broke down this morning when my temp was low, meaning I had yet again NOT ovulated. 
I called the insurance company to see where my insurance card was so I could go to the doctor early next week and they said it would take another several days. So yet another delay. 
:nope::nope:


----------



## minuet

HaileysMommy1 said:


> I didn't think I did, I was just hoping I did only because yes, I usually have only very slight temp rises after O. I usually can't even tell I O'd on my written chart, I always have to look for FF to let me know because it's so subtle! But after putting in my temp this morning FF said I did in fact O this cycle and I am 7dpo today!


That's really interesting! I haven't met someone who has slight temp rises like that. 
The good news is you're only 7DPO now then, so you still have plenty of time to get a BFP. :)


----------



## ninifay

As much as I should wait I will probably test in the morning.
Problem is I can never hold my pee all night


----------



## GrassRoots

Y'all, I'm starting to get really discouraged. :'( Today is either 10 or 11DPO for me and I took a test this evening and it was still negative. I will of course take another one in the morning which would be 11/12DPO but I'm pretty sure it's gonna be negative....which means I'm most likely not pregnant this month, huh?? (27 day cycles, fwiw)


----------



## minuet

Wilsmom said:


> Sadly, I woke up bleeding this morning. The doctor warned me that with my levels so low, this could end in miscarriage. With the last pregnancy, I had several blood clots though, so it could be that too. The doctor still wanted me to come in for the blood test today though. So I will find out on Monday. I took a pregnancy test last night with a clear blue easy. It came back with a light positive. I looked it up online and it says that this test detects pregnancy at 25 hcg. I know the outcome doesn't seem good, but I can't help hoping. It's going to be a long weekend :0)

So sorry to hear that you're bleeding, I pray it stops for you! Just wondering if you've had the doctor check your progesterone levels? If they are low you could take supplements to help sustain the pregnancy.
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nazz4

minuet said:


> HaileysMommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't think I did, I was just hoping I did only because yes, I usually have only very slight temp rises after O. I usually can't even tell I O'd on my written chart, I always have to look for FF to let me know because it's so subtle! But after putting in my temp this morning FF said I did in fact O this cycle and I am 7dpo today!
> 
> 
> That's really interesting! I haven't met someone who has slight temp rises like that.
> The good news is you're only 7DPO now then, so you still have plenty of time to get a BFP. :)Click to expand...

My temps rose pretty slow this cycle... compared to last cycle.


----------



## maria2611

Melissa_M said:


> maria2611 said:
> 
> 
> Well I tested yesterday - BFN :(. Just waiting for AF to start now.
> 
> You're only 7dpo today! Lots of time for that BFP :flower: I've never heard of a BFP at 6dpo anyway :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm 12 dpo today. Af due tomorrow :(


----------



## Girly922

Eltjuh said:


> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask what he's taking them for? My friend is also TTC and her fiancé has bipolar. His old meds meant he was having a lot of 'issues' if it wasnt ED then it was prem ejaculation. My friend with a very high libido soon marched him down tithe GP to get him meds changed. They've now put him on a different sort and things are going a lot better.
> 
> it's 2 meds, 1 is a anti-depressant and the other is too I think, but that one he's taking to stop his headaches, cause he gets them a lot, and bad ones aswell, like migraines... it's sertraline and amitryptiline or however you're supposed to spell that.... He needs to go back soon for a repeat prescription so might see if he can ask the doctor if there's anything else he can take instead, seeing as we're ttc. But we'll see what happens! Thanks for the reply though!!Click to expand...

It seems like its quite a common problem with anti-depressants. Yet some anti-depressants increased the takers sex drive no end. The thing with them is that because a constant level has to build up in your system, just stopping them for a few days isnt likely to do anything. If he can see if there's an alternative if may be the answer. If he doesn't mind, it might help if you go into the dr's office with him. 

Good luck Hun! :hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

Wilsmom said:


> Sadly, I woke up bleeding this morning. The doctor warned me that with my levels so low, this could end in miscarriage. With the last pregnancy, I had several blood clots though, so it could be that too. The doctor still wanted me to come in for the blood test today though. So I will find out on Monday. I took a pregnancy test last night with a clear blue easy. It came back with a light positive. I looked it up online and it says that this test detects pregnancy at 25 hcg. I know the outcome doesn't seem good, but I can't help hoping. It's going to be a long weekend :0)

So sorry to hear this!! Hopefully everything is gonna be ok. I know what you feel like wanting to keep that tiny little bit of hope, and the waiting is AWEFUL!!! 
Hope you're gonna be ok!! :hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

Girly922 said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask what he's taking them for? My friend is also TTC and her fiancé has bipolar. His old meds meant he was having a lot of 'issues' if it wasnt ED then it was prem ejaculation. My friend with a very high libido soon marched him down tithe GP to get him meds changed. They've now put him on a different sort and things are going a lot better.
> 
> it's 2 meds, 1 is a anti-depressant and the other is too I think, but that one he's taking to stop his headaches, cause he gets them a lot, and bad ones aswell, like migraines... it's sertraline and amitryptiline or however you're supposed to spell that.... He needs to go back soon for a repeat prescription so might see if he can ask the doctor if there's anything else he can take instead, seeing as we're ttc. But we'll see what happens! Thanks for the reply though!!Click to expand...
> 
> It seems like its quite a common problem with anti-depressants. Yet some anti-depressants increased the takers sex drive no end. The thing with them is that because a constant level has to build up in your system, just stopping them for a few days isnt likely to do anything. If he can see if there's an alternative if may be the answer. If he doesn't mind, it might help if you go into the dr's office with him.
> 
> Good luck Hun! :hugs:Click to expand...

We're gonna see what happens today and tomorrow. If it still doesn't work we'll go to the doctor together... He doesn't mind me coming with him anyway :) Poor bloke is feeling pretty upset about it though!! Cause obviously it's that male pride thing and he feels he should be able to 'deliver' cause we are ttc.
Hopefully it'll get sorted soon... Can't say we've really had our first proper month of ttc yet really... cause so far we haven't been able to deposit any :spermy: at the right time yet, same as last month!
Conceived our son in the first cycle, and that little accident we had was a one shot aswell, so at least we know we're a good match and there's no fertility issues! :flower:


----------



## MrsLemon

im out the witch came this morning :(


----------



## Eltjuh

lune_miel said:


> Hi All- I am back from the December testers. CD13 expect to O CD18. 2nd round of Clomid 50. Pls put me down to test the 23rd.
> 
> Eltjuh- Can we be cycle buddies? Looks like we are on similar schedules. As for buying a BBT and OPKs...
> 
> After lack of success last month I am determined to cover as many bases as possible: temping (easiest for me), checking CM (trying to remember), CP (tho I really don't think I know what I'm doing), OPK's (never seen a + but know now to test in the evening), try to BD the next 7 days, and I just picked up Pre-Seed today. I feel like I am coming out guns blazin' in my own one-woman army! :wacko: (Oh and DH just has to show up :)
> 
> I've heard from friends that anti-depressants can cause these problems for guys- esp not finishing. Maybe see if he can find alternatives...
> 
> Just had my bday so let's start this new year off right! :cake:

Yes ofcourse we can be cycle buddies!! As you've read we're not having a great time ttc cause of hubby's meds. So I'm not expecting much of this month. So I'm already preparing myself for next month :winkwink: haha

At least you're making sure everything is covered!! When are you supposed to be ovulating?? 

I'm not too great with the cp or the cm either, I try and make sense of it all but it's so confusing!! :dohh: I don't think I've ever really had a lot of ewcm. Plus I've read that you can have that a couple of days before O so it still doesn't really tell you THAT much, you still won't know exactly when it's happened. Same for O cramps btw... I've had them a couple of times but don't usually get them.


----------



## samthemum

Oh I am so frustrated. I entered my temp from this morning into FF and TCOYF. FF make me 6dpo, TCOYF moved my O date to the 2nd Jan which puts me back to 3dpo. I am not convinced it is right, but what if it is? Sods law says it is! We were unable to DTD on the 2nd, and the only time we managed to get sperm into me was the 31st so 2 days prior to this date. I was feeling good about this cycle until now. I feel I am now out. stupid messed up body of mine.


----------



## KLA85

MrsLemon said:


> im out the witch came this morning :(

So sorry:hugs: Witch can be so cruel! Lots of babydust for you next month!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

KLA85 said:


> MrsLemon said:
> 
> 
> im out the witch came this morning :(
> 
> So sorry:hugs: Witch can be so cruel! Lots of babydust for you next month!!!Click to expand...

I totally missed this post.... Can't find it now either.. when was it posted?? (just wondering). Anyway, I put you down as out MrsLemon, so sorry!! 
:hugs: Good luck next month!!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I know mine says the 9th, but I think I ovulated later...so could you please change mine to the 16th :)


----------



## Junebugs

samthemum said:


> Oh I am so frustrated. I entered my temp from this morning into FF and TCOYF. FF make me 6dpo, TCOYF moved my O date to the 2nd Jan which puts me back to 3dpo. I am not convinced it is right, but what if it is? Sods law says it is! We were unable to DTD on the 2nd, and the only time we managed to get sperm into me was the 31st so 2 days prior to this date. I was feeling good about this cycle until now. I feel I am now out. stupid messed up body of mine.

From your chart it looks like FF is right


----------



## Princess Lou

It's over for me this month. Hopefully Feb 2nd will be lucky for me.


----------



## Princess Lou

Eltjuh said:


> KLA85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsLemon said:
> 
> 
> im out the witch came this morning :(
> 
> So sorry:hugs: Witch can be so cruel! Lots of babydust for you next month!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I totally missed this post.... Can't find it now either.. when was it posted?? (just wondering). Anyway, I put you down as out MrsLemon, so sorry!!
> :hugs: Good luck next month!!Click to expand...

Post 530.


----------



## KLA85

Princess Lou said:


> It's over for me this month. Hopefully Feb 2nd will be lucky for me.

:hugs:


----------



## Sheffie

Ok, well, I think I've determined that I simply didn't OV until like the 28th of December. If I'd O'd when FF says I'd be 18 dpo today. No sign of AF and all tests I've taken have been BFNs! If I didn't O until the 28th I'd only be like 8 dpo though. It's the only explanation I have for what's going on. So I'm going to wait to test again until the 9th. Luckily we BD'd on the 27th and 30th so there is still some hope. We'll see!


----------



## DHBH0930

AF not due till the 9th and I'm about 9DPO so it's still very early... I of course couldn't keep myself from POAS.. Used a cheapie and I can see the most extremely faint line there... It could completely be my imagination but I'm hoping its a ! Will take a FRPT tomorrow and see if anything comes up... If not I'm going to TRY to wait again till the 9th. FX for tomorrow morning! I'd be on I've been super tired the past 3 or 4 days and also had a pinching feeling on my right side. No nausea or tender breasts though... Hope the faint line isn't in my head!

Oh also random thing happened 2 days in a row, I was in a 76 degree room but was freezing! My feet actually were hurting they were so cold and I was shivering with goosebumps! Has anyone had this happen to them before?

GL ladies!


----------



## LisK

DHBH0930 said:


> AF not due till the 9th and I'm about 9DPO so it's still very early... I of course couldn't keep myself from POAS.. Used a cheapie and I can see the most extremely faint line there... It could completely be my imagination but I'm hoping its a ! Will take a FRPT tomorrow and see if anything comes up... If not I'm going to TRY to wait again till the 9th. FX for tomorrow morning! I'd be on I've been super tired the past 3 or 4 days and also had a pinching feeling on my right side. No nausea or tender breasts though... Hope the faint line isn't in my head!
> 
> Oh also random thing happened 2 days in a row, I was in a 76 degree room but was freezing! My feet actually were hurting they were so cold and I was shivering with goosebumps! Has anyone had this happen to them before?
> 
> GL ladies!

Being absolutely freezing was one of my first symptoms when I was pregnant with my daughter. Sounds very promising! Good luck!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Princess Lou said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KLA85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsLemon said:
> 
> 
> im out the witch came this morning :(
> 
> So sorry:hugs: Witch can be so cruel! Lots of babydust for you next month!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I totally missed this post.... Can't find it now either.. when was it posted?? (just wondering). Anyway, I put you down as out MrsLemon, so sorry!!
> :hugs: Good luck next month!!Click to expand...
> 
> Post 530.Click to expand...

Ah just seen it, must've popped in between my posts whilst I posted, that's probably why I missed it.

Sorry you're out for this month aswell!! Fingers crossed for next month!!! :hugs:


----------



## DHBH0930

LisK said:


> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> AF not due till the 9th and I'm about 9DPO so it's still very early... I of course couldn't keep myself from POAS.. Used a cheapie and I can see the most extremely faint line there... It could completely be my imagination but I'm hoping its a ! Will take a FRPT tomorrow and see if anything comes up... If not I'm going to TRY to wait again till the 9th. FX for tomorrow morning! I'd be on I've been super tired the past 3 or 4 days and also had a pinching feeling on my right side. No nausea or tender breasts though... Hope the faint line isn't in my head!
> 
> Oh also random thing happened 2 days in a row, I was in a 76 degree room but was freezing! My feet actually were hurting they were so cold and I was shivering with goosebumps! Has anyone had this happen to them before?
> 
> GL ladies!
> 
> Being absolutely freezing was one of my first symptoms when I was pregnant with my daughter. Sounds very promising! Good luck!!!Click to expand...


Thanks! I've never heard of that until now! My coworker was thinking I was nuts since the room is so warm! :fool: FX that its an early pregnancy symptom for me too!


----------



## Eltjuh

DHBH0930 said:


> LisK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> AF not due till the 9th and I'm about 9DPO so it's still very early... I of course couldn't keep myself from POAS.. Used a cheapie and I can see the most extremely faint line there... It could completely be my imagination but I'm hoping its a ! Will take a FRPT tomorrow and see if anything comes up... If not I'm going to TRY to wait again till the 9th. FX for tomorrow morning! I'd be on I've been super tired the past 3 or 4 days and also had a pinching feeling on my right side. No nausea or tender breasts though... Hope the faint line isn't in my head!
> 
> Oh also random thing happened 2 days in a row, I was in a 76 degree room but was freezing! My feet actually were hurting they were so cold and I was shivering with goosebumps! Has anyone had this happen to them before?
> 
> GL ladies!
> 
> Being absolutely freezing was one of my first symptoms when I was pregnant with my daughter. Sounds very promising! Good luck!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! I've never heard of that until now! My coworker was thinking I was nuts since the room is so warm! :fool: FX that its an early pregnancy symptom for me too!Click to expand...

Your symptoms sound good, and ofcourse a faint line is always good!! :) Have you got a picture??
I always get cold quickly when I'm tired so that's probably why it could be a symptom if you're really tired! Good luck and let us know what happens when you test again!!


----------



## DHBH0930

Unfortunately it's so faint a camera won't pick it up... If it is truly there hopefully the better test tomorrow and 1 more dpo will make it visible! Will definitely update hopefully with a pic tomorrow! :)


----------



## Junebugs

Sheffie said:


> Ok, well, I think I've determined that I simply didn't OV until like the 28th of December. If I'd O'd when FF says I'd be 18 dpo today. No sign of AF and all tests I've taken have been BFNs! If I didn't O until the 28th I'd only be like 8 dpo though. It's the only explanation I have for what's going on. So I'm going to wait to test again until the 9th. Luckily we BD'd on the 27th and 30th so there is still some hope. We'll see!

i would agree with that.


----------



## cantwait22

LisK said:


> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> AF not due till the 9th and I'm about 9DPO so it's still very early... I of course couldn't keep myself from POAS.. Used a cheapie and I can see the most extremely faint line there... It could completely be my imagination but I'm hoping its a ! Will take a FRPT tomorrow and see if anything comes up... If not I'm going to TRY to wait again till the 9th. FX for tomorrow morning! I'd be on I've been super tired the past 3 or 4 days and also had a pinching feeling on my right side. No nausea or tender breasts though... Hope the faint line isn't in my head!
> 
> Oh also random thing happened 2 days in a row, I was in a 76 degree room but was freezing! My feet actually were hurting they were so cold and I was shivering with goosebumps! Has anyone had this happen to them before?
> 
> GL ladies!
> 
> Being absolutely freezing was one of my first symptoms when I was pregnant with my daughter. Sounds very promising! Good luck!!!Click to expand...


I didnt know being cold could be a symptoms. Im 11dpo and for the past 4 days ive been so cold in my house. Its always 70 degrees in my house, so i didnt know why i was feeling so cold when nothing changed. Im happy to know it could mean i might get a bfp! Ive also had alot of cramping yesterday, moodiness, and TMI but stinky gas which is not normal for me :blush:. Im testing tomorrow so im keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## DHBH0930

cantwait22 said:


> I didnt know being cold could be a symptoms. Im 11dpo and for the past 4 days ive been so cold in my house. Its always 70 degrees in my house, so i didnt know why i was feeling so cold when nothing changed. Im happy to know it could mean i might get a bfp! Ive also had alot of cramping yesterday, moodiness, and TMI but stinky gas which is not normal for me :blush:. Im testing tomorrow so im keeping my fingers crossed!

GL! Hopefully we both get BFP's tomorrow! I know I thought it was strange that being cold could be a symptom too.. You always hear about women overheating later in pregnancy but never being cold!


----------



## jessthemess

Well I'm out ladies! My temp dropped like crazy yesterday and I've been having some AF cramps for the last three days and this morning I'm 14dpo and BFN. If anything changes I'll let you know! :) I'll be back to say congrats to all the luck ladies who are still waiting for BFPs! Im excited about one thing! If we catch it next month I will be 16dpo by Valentines day and a BFP could be pretty nice on Valentines! :)


----------



## cantwait22

DHBH0930 said:


> cantwait22 said:
> 
> 
> I didnt know being cold could be a symptoms. Im 11dpo and for the past 4 days ive been so cold in my house. Its always 70 degrees in my house, so i didnt know why i was feeling so cold when nothing changed. Im happy to know it could mean i might get a bfp! Ive also had alot of cramping yesterday, moodiness, and TMI but stinky gas which is not normal for me :blush:. Im testing tomorrow so im keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> GL! Hopefully we both get BFP's tomorrow! I know I thought it was strange that being cold could be a symptom too.. You always hear about women overheating later in pregnancy but never being cold!Click to expand...

Good luck to you too!! Let me know what happens! :hugs: It seems like everything is a pregnancy symptom so its so hard to know when you are! But i kinda have the gut feeling i am pregnant this month. But its probably cause i want it so bad. 3 days till the AF so we will see! :thumbup:


----------



## hanibal766

Well ladies I'm now 10dpo and still haven't tested, I think I'm going to wait it out and test on the day after AF is due. 
After having that tiny, very small amount of pink spotting when I checked my cervix on Thursday (8dpo) I haven't had any CM at all. Nothing! This is very unusual for me. I always have some type of CM. So I am hoping this is a good sign for me! I am also having a hard time sleeping at the moment, and have slight cramps and twinges in my lower abdomen. 

3 days until AF so we shall see!

FX for us all! :happydance:


----------



## Eltjuh

Just got my ewcm so i'm guessing i'm either ovulating or will be very soon so fingers crossed everything works as it should tonight! And tomorrow :p 

How long after ewcm do you girls ovulate?


Sorry to hear jessthemess, i won't put you down as out just yet, let us know what happens in the next couple of days! :hugs:


----------



## Middysquidge

Hello, this is the first time posting in another forum other than miscarriage ones since miscarriage in November but we're ttc again, only got to do it once this month as OH is away but there's still a tiny bit of hope and I'll be testing 13th, unlucky for some, hopefully not me! Good luck everyone x x x


----------



## LongingForNo2

Well went to the GP the lines on the tests (two diff brands) was put down to dud tests. So CD7 for me. Got lots of EWCM tonight, so hopefully going to ovulate soon. Although not picking any lines up at all on the OPK's not even the slightest one x


----------



## LongingForNo2

Jasmineivy said:


> Hello, this is the first time posting in another forum other than miscarriage ones since miscarriage in November but we're ttc again, only got to do it once this month as OH is away but there's still a tiny bit of hope and I'll be testing 13th, unlucky for some, hopefully not me! Good luck everyone x x x

Good luck hunnie. The 13th is always a lucky number for me so hoping it will be lucky for you too. Everything crossed for you x


----------



## hanibal766

Jasmineivy said:


> Hello, this is the first time posting in another forum other than miscarriage ones since miscarriage in November but we're ttc again, only got to do it once this month as OH is away but there's still a tiny bit of hope and I'll be testing 13th, unlucky for some, hopefully not me! Good luck everyone x x x

Good luck! :thumbup:

Sorry for your loss. I had an early MC last month, I realised I was O'g 2 weeks after the MC and thought we'd give it a go! 

FX'd for you and I hope we get our sticky beans this month! :happydance:


----------



## Nazz4

Eltjuh said:


> Just got my ewcm so i'm guessing i'm either ovulating or will be very soon so fingers crossed everything works as it should tonight! And tomorrow :p
> 
> How long after ewcm do you girls ovulate?
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear jessthemess, i won't put you down as out just yet, let us know what happens in the next couple of days! :hugs:

Everyone is different, but you can look at my chart and see the CM's I had, EW a few days before O and then watery for a few days, and then EW again on the day of O. Since then it's been dried up.

I've also been very cold lately, especially my hands and feet to the point where OH won't let me touch him because I'm so cold. Not sure if that's a symptom as I'm only 5dpo now, and I'm also trying NOT to symptom spot this time since last time I had EVERY symptom and BFN. FF says I should get AF in 4 days here, damn my short luteal phases... I guess the only good thing is that AF will show before I have the opportunity to test. Just hoping my temps keep rising now and the :witch: stays away for about 9 months.


----------



## ninifay

I tested again today and it was negative. Sadly.

I think I ovulated around dec 22, I don't remember the test strips I should of wrote it down, but I remember bc I was shopping and cramping really bad.

Anyways my question is, how long til you normally get a positive if you are preg.
Or am I already out..

I don't have periods so I can't go off that.

Sad


----------



## samthemum

I have just sat watching dressage on the tv, and I cried...what it up with that? I was watching a british rider beautifully "dance" with her horse to the tune of the land of hope and glory with big ben chiming for pirouettes and I cried!


----------



## Eltjuh

samthemum said:


> I have just sat watching dressage on the tv, and I cried...what it up with that? I was watching a british rider beautifully "dance" with her horse to the tune of the land of hope and glory with big ben chiming for pirouettes and I cried!

Your chart is looking good as far as i can tell, cause i don't temp... so maybe that's what is wrong with you :winkwink:


----------



## Eltjuh

Btw, what do you mean you don't get periods???:shrug: are you even ovulating if you don't get periods?


----------



## samthemum

Thanks, I am only at most 6dpo so I can't really read too much into it. I would love something to smile about in a week though :)


----------



## ninifay

Eltjuh said:


> Btw, what do you mean you don't get periods???:shrug: are you even ovulating if you don't get periods?

Well, my dr put me on clomid just recently.
First month was dec 11-15,

I don't have periods bc of pcos which is why I'm on clomid to ovulate.

Idk what will happen if I don't get preg this month. I couldn't find anything online about people taking clomid and never having periods.


----------



## txrangersfan

I have a question for all of you ladies. 

What dpo do you start testing? I've never been an early tester, but I'm considering it so that if I get a bfp, I can see the progression!


----------



## Noo

Hmm I think the antibiotics I took for Cystitis CD12-15 have put my cycle back a bit. I'm now CD18 and would be usually ovulating tomorrow having had EWCM CD15, 16 & 17 though I'm only just getting the EWCM today at CD18. Looks like it'll probably be CD21 when I ovulate this cycle! Wonder if that'll mean a later period or shorter LP :-\


----------



## mrs.ginger

Can you please move my test day to the 13th? Aplenty I O 3 days early according to FF. which I'm not happy about. That just means we really didn't BD effectively this month! Still FX though! Congrats on all the BFP so far! Somehow I got I unsubscribed to this thread so a lot has happened since I was here last! Lots of luck everyone!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Okay, so I JUST tested after taking a nap, and I am so weirded out. At first glance it looks neg, but if I look at it a bit more I keep thinking I can see a second FAINT line. It has to be my eyes playing tricks on me something. Anyone have problems with the Wondfos at all?


----------



## puggyflump

Hi all, tested this morning and BFN :cry::cry::cry: No AF though so am still in with a chance. Am going to retest on the 8th :dust: for us all


----------



## Eltjuh

Yes!! girls the magic has happened! I know it might be tmi and all that, but i'm just really happy it's happened cause at least i've got some chance this month! Roght when i gpt ewcm aswell so hopefully, fingers crossed the :spermy: and eggy will find each other!


----------



## Girly922

Yay! I hope you catch that eggy. 

:hugs:


----------



## samthemum

YAY! So glad it "worked" :)


----------



## Noo

Thank God :) We had those issues whilst DH was taking meds for 'Flu!


----------



## Eltjuh

ninifay said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> Btw, what do you mean you don't get periods???:shrug: are you even ovulating if you don't get periods?
> 
> Well, my dr put me on clomid just recently.
> First month was dec 11-15,
> 
> I don't have periods bc of pcos which is why I'm on clomid to ovulate.
> 
> Idk what will happen if I don't get preg this month. I couldn't find anything online about people taking clomid and never having periods.Click to expand...

Ah alright then, didn't mean to be rude or anything like that. It just got me confused!! :flower: Hope you didn't mind me asking! 

Hopefully you'll get a bfp soon!!


----------



## jessthemess

Update from me already!

AF showed up!

I posted this part in another thread, so sorry for the copy and paste but I wanted to say it again in case it was someone in this thread! Someone, somewhere, on one of these January Testers threads suggested my cycles might still be shortening and adjusting and they were definitely right. My cycles have been 42 and 43 days since I got off of BCP, which I was only on for 6 months so I didnt know the adjustment period would be so long, but it is! Either way 37 days is better than 42 or 43! 

Good luck to all of you other ladies!!! Baby dust! x


----------



## Wilsmom

minuet said:


> Wilsmom said:
> 
> 
> Sadly, I woke up bleeding this morning. The doctor warned me that with my levels so low, this could end in miscarriage. With the last pregnancy, I had several blood clots though, so it could be that too. The doctor still wanted me to come in for the blood test today though. So I will find out on Monday. I took a pregnancy test last night with a clear blue easy. It came back with a light positive. I looked it up online and it says that this test detects pregnancy at 25 hcg. I know the outcome doesn't seem good, but I can't help hoping. It's going to be a long weekend :0)
> 
> So sorry to hear that you're bleeding, I pray it stops for you! Just wondering if you've had the doctor check your progesterone levels? If they are low you could take supplements to help sustain the pregnancy.
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I asked the doctor about that on Friday, but she said she wanted to see the results of Friday's blood test before they test my hormone levels. So I'm still trying to be patient and wait until Monday. I had to take progesterone in our last pregnancy because of two different subchorionic hemmorages. This bleeding doesn't feel the same as with our last pregnancy though. I'm still bleeding, and in my gut, I feel like we're miscarrying. Praying that's not the case.


----------



## Wilsmom

MrsLemon said:


> im out the witch came this morning :(

I'm sorry! Praying for a BFP for you this coming cycle!


----------



## mrs.ginger

@wilsmom So sorry you are going through what you are (((HUGS)))


----------



## ninifay

Eltjuh said:


> ninifay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> Btw, what do you mean you don't get periods???:shrug: are you even ovulating if you don't get periods?
> 
> Well, my dr put me on clomid just recently.
> First month was dec 11-15,
> 
> I don't have periods bc of pcos which is why I'm on clomid to ovulate.
> 
> Idk what will happen if I don't get preg this month. I couldn't find anything online about people taking clomid and never having periods.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah alright then, didn't mean to be rude or anything like that. It just got me confused!! :flower: Hope you didn't mind me asking!
> 
> Hopefully you'll get a bfp soon!!Click to expand...



Def not offended. It's confusing ;(( if I had a period it be a lot easier to know when to expect things


----------



## Jodiejode

Good luck with your tww eltjuh. I hope you were able to get that egg as well and look forward to hearing about your tests.

Sorry to hear about the bfn but hoping the next cycle is THE cycle you are destined to conceive your little bundle of joy.

Wilsmom - my thoughts are with you and hopefully your results on Monday are positive ones after such a touh time. 

Afm- I have tested today and got a bfn but no witchy poo yet. I usually have a 26 - 28 day cycle and I'm now on 29. I hadn't tested yet because I thought I was welcoming AF any second. I had spotting which was a brownish/dark red on Friday night and then on and off yesterday and then the same. It is only light spotting when I wipe. This definitely not typical for me as I'd usually have light spotting at the beginning then bleed fairly heavily pretty much straight away. I have been really tired for about a week and had twingey cramps every now and then and yesterday I felt really yuck. I think I've been symptom spotting because when I'm focused on something I tend to go all the way. We shall see but I'm not too hopeful.

Baby dust to everyone :hugs::hugs:


----------



## cantwait22

Jodiejode said:


> Good luck with your tww eltjuh. I hope you were able to get that egg as well and look forward to hearing about your tests.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the bfn but hoping the next cycle is THE cycle you are destined to conceive your little bundle of joy.
> 
> Wilsmom - my thoughts are with you and hopefully your results on Monday are positive ones after such a touh time.
> 
> Afm- I have tested today and got a bfn but no witchy poo yet. I usually have a 26 - 28 day cycle and I'm now on 29. I hadn't tested yet because I thought I was welcoming AF any second. I had spotting which was a brownish/dark red on Friday night and then on and off yesterday and then the same. It is only light spotting when I wipe. This definitely not typical for me as I'd usually have light spotting at the beginning then bleed fairly heavily pretty much straight away. I have been really tired for about a week and had twingey cramps every now and then and yesterday I felt really yuck. I think I've been symptom spotting because when I'm focused on something I tend to go all the way. We shall see but I'm not too hopeful.
> 
> Baby dust to everyone :hugs::hugs:

When are you testing?! I hope you get your bfp!


----------



## ninifay

Well after searching the Internet I finally found a post.
It said I should start a period 14 days after ovulation with clomid.
I'm not there yet, so here's to praying I don't start and get my bfp.

If I'm correct it be the 8th. We shall see


----------



## moonix13

congrats to the ladies who got their bfp in jan! babydust to everyone else testing soon


----------



## kmere

wel i still havent tested yet , i am trying to decide if i should or not on the 8th or just wait it out until the 12th when AF is due / i dont feel like i am pregnant . i have the normal symptoms of pms / when AF comes you know the gassy , full , kinda tired, and a touch out of whack moods ... but i cant say i am out until AF shows 
anyone else feel the same?


----------



## ninifay

kmere said:


> wel i still havent tested yet , i am trying to decide if i should or not on the 8th or just wait it out until the 12th when AF is due / i dont feel like i am pregnant . i have the normal symptoms of pms / when AF comes you know the gassy , full , kinda tired, and a touch out of whack moods ... but i cant say i am out until AF shows
> anyone else feel the same?

I feel the same but it may be in my head.
I'm nauseous, and cramps bu it's a stretching feeling. 

I don't want it to be in my head .


Hope u get a positive soon


----------



## kmere

ninifay said:


> kmere said:
> 
> 
> wel i still havent tested yet , i am trying to decide if i should or not on the 8th or just wait it out until the 12th when AF is due / i dont feel like i am pregnant . i have the normal symptoms of pms / when AF comes you know the gassy , full , kinda tired, and a touch out of whack moods ... but i cant say i am out until AF shows
> anyone else feel the same?
> 
> I feel the same but it may be in my head.
> I'm nauseous, and cramps bu it's a stretching feeling.
> 
> I don't want it to be in my head .
> 
> 
> Hope u get a positive soonClick to expand...

 thanks , i hope you can get yours as well :):hugs:


----------



## elt1013

samthemum said:


> Oh I am so frustrated. I entered my temp from this morning into FF and TCOYF. FF make me 6dpo, TCOYF moved my O date to the 2nd Jan which puts me back to 3dpo. I am not convinced it is right, but what if it is? Sods law says it is! We were unable to DTD on the 2nd, and the only time we managed to get sperm into me was the 31st so 2 days prior to this date. I was feeling good about this cycle until now. I feel I am now out. stupid messed up body of mine.

I wouldn't worry about it, because 2 days before is still really good! Two days before or the day before are best. I am still saying that both are off and o day was Jan.1 because of that temp dip. I am keeping my fx for you that it was Jan.1 because bd was timed perfectly for it! Either way your chances are good!


----------



## tekkitten

BFP!!! I tested way early, but I suspect I Od earlier :D I hope it sticks!


----------



## Middysquidge

tekkitten said:


> BFP!!! I tested way early, but I suspect I Od earlier :D I hope it sticks!

Awww, CONGRATS hunny! That's great news x x x


----------



## BabyHopeG

Wonderful news! :)


----------



## LongingForNo2

tekkitten said:


> BFP!!! I tested way early, but I suspect I Od earlier :D I hope it sticks!

Congratulations. Hope its a sticky bean hun <3


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay tekkitten!!!! :happydance: Whoohoo!! Congrats. H&H 9 months!

Perhaps you'd like to share any symptoms or anything else you think might be helpful for others that are in the TWW.


----------



## Eltjuh

tekkitten said:


> BFP!!! I tested way early, but I suspect I Od earlier :D I hope it sticks!

You must've Od earlier cause according to your chart you're only 5dpo.. I've never heard of anyone getting a bfp at 5dpo and they say you don't implant until about 7 dpo. I reckon according to your chart you are 9dpo now.


----------



## Eltjuh

Sorry for posting 3 times in a row, but I just wanted to share that I had the best dream last night... too bad it was a dream!

I dreamt that I tested and got 2 dark lines and ran up to my hubby who was still asleep, woke him up and showed him the test.... Fingers crossed my dream will come true on the 18th!!


----------



## Jodiejode

Congrats tekkitten!! That's amazing news. Fx for you that it continues going well. 

Can't wait - I'm aiming to test again on Wednesday if things continue the way they are. I think I'm experiencing implantation bleeding maybe? I've never experienced anything like it ever before. I asked my OH to hide to hpts but he wouldn't do it so now I'm forced to use my own will to stop from testing.

I'm now at 2 days and the third night of spotting lightly. I'm trying nit to get my hopes up but they're getting away from me lol.

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow. :)


----------



## Jodiejode

Eltjuh said:


> Sorry for posting 3 times in a row, but I just wanted to share that I had the best dream last night... too bad it was a dream!
> 
> I dreamt that I tested and got 2 dark lines and ran up to my hubby who was still asleep, woke him up and showed him the test.... Fingers crossed my dream will come true on the 18th!!

Btw - I hope your dream comes true eltjuh! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Girly922

Eltjuh said:


> Sorry for posting 3 times in a row, but I just wanted to share that I had the best dream last night... too bad it was a dream!
> 
> I dreamt that I tested and got 2 dark lines and ran up to my hubby who was still asleep, woke him up and showed him the test.... Fingers crossed my dream will come true on the 18th!!

I had a dream last night that we had a baby boy. He was about 6months old in the dream, sitting in his high chair while I tried to feed him baby food. I ended up with most of it over me. I've never had a dream that I was a mummy before!! 

Praying that it's a good sign and not just my desperation to get pg.


----------



## Eltjuh

I've just done my first opk, it's negative, but it is pretty dark so I'm guessing I'm getting close! (or I've already Od but I don't think I have, cause I'm on cd15 today and only got ewcm yesterday, still got it today)

It seems lighter on the picture though... It's always so hard to capture the true darkness of lines (opk or hpt) in pictures!
 



Attached Files:







CAM00411.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## KLA85

I'm out:(:( 4 days early. So broken hearted... again.


----------



## Eltjuh

KLA85 said:


> I'm out:(:( 4 days early. So broken hearted... again.

Ahw no KLA85!!! :( :hugs: Sorry to hear, but good luck next month!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Wonder what happened to these girls:

whitelights
HaileysMommy1
MissGemma
lilmicky
mom2pne
juliann
tx614
SunshineWA
GrassRoots
maria2611
AussieBub
Staceyh1983
DollyMixture1
puggyflump
Orthochick

They were all supposed to test between the 1st and 5th, wonder whether they're all out or if some of them had the bfp we were all hoping for them to get! 
If anyone knows, please let me know so I can update the list! :flower:


----------



## LoveSanrio

Hey ladies! Took another test this morning with FMU, and it was BFN. Now I am just waiting around for the witch. Good luck to everyone else! :)


----------



## Eltjuh

LoveSanrio said:


> Hey ladies! Took another test this morning with FMU, and it was BFN. Now I am just waiting around for the witch. Good luck to everyone else! :)

So do you want me to put you down as out??


----------



## ciz

has anyone starting getting vivid dreams around 11dpo? I had one last night where I told my mum that she was going to be gran again and she went nuts with me, we were really arguing at each other it seemed so real. but she would be completely thrilled if i told her that news lol constantly asking when I am having kids.


----------



## robyn1990

heya I'll be testing on the 21st - hoping I can last that long! lol 
good luck everyone 
xxx


----------



## Junebugs

tekkitten said:


> BFP!!! I tested way early, but I suspect I Od earlier :D I hope it sticks!

YAY!!! Congrats! It looks like you ovulated around the 26th? Is that right?


----------



## Noo

Yup - I'd have put ovulation at 26th too from your chart! Congrats :)


----------



## DHBH0930

Eltjuh said:


> Your symptoms sound good, and ofcourse a faint line is always good!! :) Have you got a picture??
> I always get cold quickly when I'm tired so that's probably why it could be a symptom if you're really tired! Good luck and let us know what happens when you test again!!

Tested again this morning with a FRPT and it was a BFN.... So it was just my imagination yesterday. Still have 3 days till AF is due so it's still early, I'm going to wait till then to test again. FX!


----------



## kel21

still unsure of o date I am either 8dpo today or 13dpo. All bfn's so far. Got some odd cramps 2 days ago, then af cramps yesterday. So far today nothing. So if I am 13dpo then my af signs are here. If I am 8dpo all my signs are early and that is a better sign. 

congrats on the bfp tek :)


----------



## samthemum

Just popping in quickly...I think I am out. I am at most 7dpo today, I have just checked my cervix and there is some blood in the cf. I never spot until at least 2 days before AF arrives, usually only spotting the day before tbh. I had some weird cramps last night that made my uterus feel "warm" but I am not sure about this spotting... Have any of you ladies spotted this early and still had a normal length LP?


----------



## MoodasMomma

I have never charted or taken temps. The first day of my last period was Dec 17. I have 10miu tests (babyhopes) When should I start testing?


----------



## loulou1979

Please can I join? I'm a little late in joining as I wasn't sure when I was ov'ing, my CBFM finally detected a peak 25 days into my cycle on the 1st Jan! So I'm thinking I'll test next Sunday (13th) if I can hold out that long! 

Congrats to the ladies with BFP! Let's hope we all join you soon! 

x x x


----------



## maria2611

Eltjuh said:


> Wonder what happened to these girls:
> 
> whitelights
> HaileysMommy1
> MissGemma
> lilmicky
> mom2pne
> juliann
> tx614
> SunshineWA
> GrassRoots
> maria2611
> AussieBub
> Staceyh1983
> DollyMixture1
> puggyflump
> Orthochick
> 
> They were all supposed to test between the 1st and 5th, wonder whether they're all out or if some of them had the bfp we were all hoping for them to get!
> If anyone knows, please let me know so I can update the list! :flower:

I posted the other day that I tested and got a bfn :( Waiting for AF x


----------



## Eltjuh

samthemum said:


> Just popping in quickly...I think I am out. I am at most 7dpo today, I have just checked my cervix and there is some blood in the cf. I never spot until at least 2 days before AF arrives, usually only spotting the day before tbh. I had some weird cramps last night that made my uterus feel "warm" but I am not sure about this spotting... Have any of you ladies spotted this early and still had a normal length LP?

What did your cervix feel like? what was it's position?? If you're 7dpo it could be some implantation bleeding.... possibly....


----------



## Eltjuh

maria2611 said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> Wonder what happened to these girls:
> 
> whitelights
> HaileysMommy1
> MissGemma
> lilmicky
> mom2pne
> juliann
> tx614
> SunshineWA
> GrassRoots
> maria2611
> AussieBub
> Staceyh1983
> DollyMixture1
> puggyflump
> Orthochick
> 
> They were all supposed to test between the 1st and 5th, wonder whether they're all out or if some of them had the bfp we were all hoping for them to get!
> If anyone knows, please let me know so I can update the list! :flower:
> 
> I posted the other day that I tested and got a bfn :( Waiting for AF xClick to expand...

Ahw sorry!! That's probably why I hadn't put you down for AF yet then, cause it's not turned up yet! :winkwink:
Hopefully it won't turn up and you will get that bfp soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

MoodasMomma said:


> I have never charted or taken temps. The first day of my last period was Dec 17. I have 10miu tests (babyhopes) When should I start testing?

Do you have any idea when you might've ovulated??? I test from 10dpo, cause I got my previous bfps then. So it depends on when you ovulated and when you feel like it really... it's personal to everyone when they start testing... And it all depends on the sensitivity of your tests aswell...


----------



## LongingForNo2

CD8 for me. Still bleeding rather heavy :( So out goes the plan for trying the sperm meets egg plan. Started charting. Got OPK's stocked in the bathroom. When should I start testing with the OPK's if my cycle is between 30-32 days long x


----------



## Noo

My cycle is between 30 and 34 days. I started OPKs CD 10 though realised I didn't O till CD 19 at the earliest so now OPK from CD 14 ish. I'd start a couple of days after you've stopped menstruating and right through until you get negatives again for the first few cycles and see if there is a pattern to your ovulation then you can fine tune it a bit. I use cheap internet dip sticks until mine start to look near positive then switch to Clear Blue Digital tests - They're expensive so I want to use less of them and it helps decipher the "is it positive or isn't it positive" when the lines on the cheapies are starting to look the same!


----------



## LongingForNo2

Noo said:


> My cycle is between 30 and 34 days. I started OPKs CD 10 though realised I didn't O till CD 19 at the earliest so now OPK from CD 14 ish. I'd start a couple of days after you've stopped menstruating and right through until you get negatives again for the first few cycles and see if there is a pattern to your ovulation then you can fine tune it a bit. I use cheap internet dip sticks until mine start to look near positive then switch to Clear Blue Digital tests - They're expensive so I want to use less of them and it helps decipher the "is it positive or isn't it positive" when the lines on the cheapies are starting to look the same!

Thankyou. Well looks like I could be waiting a while to start testing lol. No sign of AF even slowing down :( Lol. Am going to invest in a digital one. But atm stocked up on the ic dip strip tests lol x


----------



## tekkitten

Thanks so much ladies <3 Here are pics. The one with the clearblue is from last night, the FR is from this morning.





Someone asked about symptoms. Honestly, I didn't have too much! Just a "feeling" mostly. I did notice that (weird) I had bloody boogers :/ And just a feeling of heaviness in my boobs. They are not really sore yet. And I'm hungry lol, but that could just be a normal thing too!

I also got in a big fight with my OH, so upon reflection the hormones could have had something to do with it? :) Thats about it!

I'll keep an eye on this thread, looking forward to seeing more bfps come out of here! <3


----------



## Cherub85

I'm out guys. witch came today.

congrats tekkitten :) xxx


----------



## Eltjuh

tekkitten said:


> Thanks so much ladies <3 Here are pics. The one with the clearblue is from last night, the FR is from this morning.
> 
> View attachment 544695
> 
> 
> View attachment 544697
> 
> 
> Someone asked about symptoms. Honestly, I didn't have too much! Just a "feeling" mostly. I did notice that (weird) I had bloody boogers :/ And just a feeling of heaviness in my boobs. They are not really sore yet. And I'm hungry lol, but that could just be a normal thing too!
> 
> I also got in a big fight with my OH, so upon reflection the hormones could have had something to do with it? :) Thats about it!
> 
> I'll keep an eye on this thread, looking forward to seeing more bfps come out of here! <3

THAT is exactly the reason I hate those little dipstrip ic's they are SOOOOO faint!! When I was pregnant with my son I threw mine in the bin not knowing they were usually really faint and then took it back out and noticed that maybe there was a line after studying it for ages, and hubby thought the same then got a test from Asda and used that! haha

The bloody boogers btw, they do say bloody nose and bleeding gums can be a symptom, cause of the increased bloodflow when you're pregnant so that could've been a sign!


----------



## Eltjuh

Cherub85 said:


> I'm out guys. witch came today.
> 
> congrats tekkitten :) xxx

So sorry!! Good luck next cycle!!


----------



## samthemum

Eltjuh said:


> samthemum said:
> 
> 
> Just popping in quickly...I think I am out. I am at most 7dpo today, I have just checked my cervix and there is some blood in the cf. I never spot until at least 2 days before AF arrives, usually only spotting the day before tbh. I had some weird cramps last night that made my uterus feel "warm" but I am not sure about this spotting... Have any of you ladies spotted this early and still had a normal length LP?
> 
> What did your cervix feel like? what was it's position?? If you're 7dpo it could be some implantation bleeding.... possibly....Click to expand...

It was high, soft and closed. I don't know what to make of it. Nothing is visible when I wipe so it's not "flow".


----------



## Girly922

Tekkitten - big congrats!!! H&H 9months to you. :hugs:

Cherub - sorry, hope next month brings your bfp!!


----------



## Eltjuh

samthemum said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samthemum said:
> 
> 
> Just popping in quickly...I think I am out. I am at most 7dpo today, I have just checked my cervix and there is some blood in the cf. I never spot until at least 2 days before AF arrives, usually only spotting the day before tbh. I had some weird cramps last night that made my uterus feel "warm" but I am not sure about this spotting... Have any of you ladies spotted this early and still had a normal length LP?
> 
> What did your cervix feel like? what was it's position?? If you're 7dpo it could be some implantation bleeding.... possibly....Click to expand...
> 
> It was high, soft and closed. I don't know what to make of it. Nothing is visible when I wipe so it's not "flow".Click to expand...

As far as I'm aware that could be a good sign, the high,soft,closed cervix. Cause it's supposed to go low and hard and eventually open when AF is coming, but the only problem is you never know when that's gonna happen... :dohh: Fingers crossed!!


----------



## kmere

Congrats of the bfp!!! Yay!!


----------



## samthemum

sorry cherub, fingers crossed for next cycle xxx


----------



## ninifay

tekkitten said:


> Thanks so much ladies <3 Here are pics. The one with the clearblue is from last night, the FR is from this morning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 544695
> 
> 
> View attachment 544697
> 
> 
> Someone asked about symptoms. Honestly, I didn't have too much! Just a "feeling" mostly. I did notice that (weird) I had bloody boogers :/ And just a feeling of heaviness in my boobs. They are not really sore yet. And I'm hungry lol, but that could just be a normal thing too!
> 
> I also got in a big fight with my OH, so upon reflection the hormones could have had something to do with it? :) Thats about it!
> 
> I'll keep an eye on this thread, looking forward to seeing more bfps come out of here! <3




Congrats sooo happy for ya


----------



## lune_miel

Yay, tekkitten :bfp: ! We need to keep hearing more encouraging news!


----------



## puggyflump

puggyflump said:


> Hi all, tested this morning and BFN :cry::cry::cry: No AF though so am still in with a chance. Am going to retest on the 8th :dust: for us all

Hi, just noticed my name on a list of people you hadn't heard from. I did post the above yesterday but you must have missed it with all the posts. Tested again today and still BFN :cry:

Congratulations tekkitten!!!

Hugs to Cherub85 but I'm sure it'll be your time next month x


----------



## LoveSanrio

Eltjuh said:


> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Took another test this morning with FMU, and it was BFN. Now I am just waiting around for the witch. Good luck to everyone else! :)
> 
> So do you want me to put you down as out??Click to expand...

I will come back and update a 100 percent answer once the witch shows, that way if anything happens you won't have to go and change it again. :)

Congrats Tekkitten! Lot's of sticky dust/glue/tape your way! H&H 9 months!

Good luck to everyone else that is still waiting to test, and to everyone that got a BFN, I wish the best for you next month!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

puggyflump said:


> puggyflump said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, tested this morning and BFN :cry::cry::cry: No AF though so am still in with a chance. Am going to retest on the 8th :dust: for us all
> 
> Hi, just noticed my name on a list of people you hadn't heard from. I did post the above yesterday but you must have missed it with all the posts. Tested again today and still BFN :cry:
> 
> Congratulations tekkitten!!!
> 
> Hugs to Cherub85 but I'm sure it'll be your time next month xClick to expand...

I did see it, I just didn't put you down as out yet cause you said AF hadn't arrived yet... :flower: So there's still a chance! - I like to encourage people to think positive!! haha :winkwink: 

So to everyone:  If you let me know you've tested bfn but no AF yet, I won't put you down as out yet. So please let me know whether AF does arrive or not... :)


----------



## Eltjuh

I wanted to BD again tonight, cause I got more ewcm, but hubby had already taken his pills..... eventhough he knew I wanted to BD again tonight... :dohh:
Oh well, hopefully we caught that egg last night, or the :spermy: will sit there ready for when the egg does come out... 
Fingers crossed!!

I'm off to sleep now, cause I'm the one getting up with my little Lucas monster in the morning! Night night everyone. Hope to see some good news tomorrow!! We need some more bfp's!!


----------



## Noo

I really wouldn't recommend just not taking pills to BD. Antidepressants work as a cumulative effect so only work effectively when taken regularly and consistently. See your GP rather than self-dosing :(


----------



## 291

I'm out for another cycle. AF as just reared its head on CD 31, following a positive OPK on clearblue digital on CD 18 (25th December). 

This sucks :(


----------



## ninifay

I'm not completely out yet.

I've tested no positive yet, but I'm still holding out hope. 
Retesting on the 10 th if I can hold out.

* fingers crossed *


----------



## kmere

i stillhave not tested yet .i am holding out since i only have one test , and DH , and i dont get paid until next friday .. not this coming friday... still debating if i test on the 8th or later


----------



## Junebugs

Eltjuh said:


> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much ladies <3 Here are pics. The one with the clearblue is from last night, the FR is from this morning.
> 
> View attachment 544695
> 
> 
> View attachment 544697
> 
> 
> Someone asked about symptoms. Honestly, I didn't have too much! Just a "feeling" mostly. I did notice that (weird) I had bloody boogers :/ And just a feeling of heaviness in my boobs. They are not really sore yet. And I'm hungry lol, but that could just be a normal thing too!
> 
> I also got in a big fight with my OH, so upon reflection the hormones could have had something to do with it? :) Thats about it!
> 
> I'll keep an eye on this thread, looking forward to seeing more bfps come out of here! <3
> 
> THAT is exactly the reason I hate those little dipstrip ic's they are SOOOOO faint!! When I was pregnant with my son I threw mine in the bin not knowing they were usually really faint and then took it back out and noticed that maybe there was a line after studying it for ages, and hubby thought the same then got a test from Asda and used that! haha
> 
> The bloody boogers btw, they do say bloody nose and bleeding gums can be a symptom, cause of the increased bloodflow when you're pregnant so that could've been a sign!Click to expand...

I bought a bunch not knowing they were sooooo faint! Good thing i saw a picture of it because i would have just thrown that out aswel! Crazy!


----------



## Melissa_M

I'm hopeful knowing those internet strips are sooo faint!! I'm going to try my frer on the 9th if no AF :) 

Congrats tekkitten!!! When I'm pregnant I always get bloody boogers....gross!!!


----------



## MoodasMomma

im testing on the 14th!! good luck ladies!!! :thumbup:


----------



## elt1013

Congrats tekkitten!

I had the bloody boogers when pregnant, but also get them before AF, so who knows? Our bodies have to be so tricky...can't just give us seperate symptoms for AF and pregnancy!?!


----------



## elt1013

I can't use the internet strips...I know they work great for some, but I had a pregnant friend pee on an opk and pregnancy one just to make sure they were legit, because I can't even get a faint second line on the opks. I have just decided to stick to my .88 walmart ones!


----------



## kmere

where are these .88 walmart ones? in my walmart has tests for 8 + dollars


----------



## Melissa_M

I wonder if the dollar store tests are any better?? Then again is it worth the embarrassment of checking out with a basket full of pregnancy tests and opks :rofl:


----------



## elt1013

kmere said:


> where are these .88 walmart ones? in my walmart has tests for 8 + dollars

At my walmart, they are by the other preg tests and opks, but they have also been known to be in those big bins with a bunch of other .88 stuff. They are called First Signal and the opks are in pink boxes and the hpts are in purple.


----------



## elt1013

Melissa_M said:


> I wonder if the dollar store tests are any better?? Then again is it worth the embarrassment of checking out with a basket full of pregnancy tests and opks :rofl:

haha...I always buy about 5-6 opks at a time and a hpt or 2 almost everytime I go to walmart just to stay stocked up.


----------



## Melissa_M

Smart lady! :thumbup:


----------



## MommaCC

tekkitten said:


> BFP!!! I tested way early, but I suspect I Od earlier :D I hope it sticks!

Big congratulations H & H 9 months xxx


----------



## adopim

Melissa_M said:


> I wonder if the dollar store tests are any better?? Then again is it worth the embarrassment of checking out with a basket full of pregnancy tests and opks :rofl:

Hmm, well I went to the Dollar Tree today and checked out with 5 HPTs and a cupcake foil balloon for my DD. The cashier looked like he was still in his teens and he gave me a look like "This lady is crazy" but I didn't care at all. I felt no shame :haha:



elt1013 said:


> At my walmart, they are by the other preg tests and opks, but they have also been known to be in those big bins with a bunch of other .88 stuff. They are called First Signal and the opks are in pink boxes and the hpts are in purple.

Oh yeah! I forgot about those wal-mart cheapies! They have a bunch of .88 health stuff in some of the checkout lanes I vaguely remember seeing pg tests, they are probably elsewhere in the store too but haven't looked thoroughly. I gotta look into that sometime!


----------



## minuet

tekkitten said:


> BFP!!! I tested way early, but I suspect I Od earlier :D I hope it sticks!

Congrats :)

Your chart is very intriguing since your temp didn't rise well at all after ovulation; but getting a BFP so early means you had to have O'd earlier than FF said!


----------



## minuet

samthemum said:


> Just popping in quickly...I think I am out. I am at most 7dpo today, I have just checked my cervix and there is some blood in the cf. I never spot until at least 2 days before AF arrives, usually only spotting the day before tbh. I had some weird cramps last night that made my uterus feel "warm" but I am not sure about this spotting... Have any of you ladies spotted this early and still had a normal length LP?

You aren't out yet hun. It could just be some random blood from checking the cervix, or it could be as exciting as implantation spotting and cramping!

I really hope it's the second one for you!


----------



## mrs.ginger

I see them in Walmart on an end cap by the pharmacy. They have a bunch of .88 cent stuff there.


----------



## Eltjuh

Noo said:


> I really wouldn't recommend just not taking pills to BD. Antidepressants work as a cumulative effect so only work effectively when taken regularly and consistently. See your GP rather than self-dosing :(

He was still gonna take his pills, just a bit later. But he's still taking them and we're not bd-ing anymore now, so if I'm not pregnant this cycle we will go to the gp anyway to sort something out.


----------



## Eltjuh

My right boob is sore... possibly to do with O?? I'm so excited my 2WW starts tomorrow! Roll on the 18th!! So I can start testing!!


----------



## samthemum

minuet said:


> samthemum said:
> 
> 
> Just popping in quickly...I think I am out. I am at most 7dpo today, I have just checked my cervix and there is some blood in the cf. I never spot until at least 2 days before AF arrives, usually only spotting the day before tbh. I had some weird cramps last night that made my uterus feel "warm" but I am not sure about this spotting... Have any of you ladies spotted this early and still had a normal length LP?
> 
> You aren't out yet hun. It could just be some random blood from checking the cervix, or it could be as exciting as implantation spotting and cramping!
> 
> I really hope it's the second one for you!Click to expand...

I hope you are right. I had a sleepless night last night, I just couldn't settle. I was hot all night, I even had to get up and put the fan on full blast. Felt like I was having a hot flush that wouldn't leave. My temp was low today, still just above the coverline but a huge drop. I don't know what to make of it, I did take it about 3 hours before I would normally take it but I couldn't just lay in bed wide awake lol.



Eltjuh said:


> My right boob is sore... possibly to do with O?? I'm so excited my 2WW starts tomorrow! Roll on the 18th!! So I can start testing!!

:happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup: Great news!!!


----------



## MommaCC

Well girls despite what my ticket says I still don't think i have ovd :( I've ran out of opks so can't test to check now either :( we last :sex: on Friday as oh has been feeling a bit under the weather. Will hopefully bd tonight just in case I am oving today or soon? No signs of it at all tho checked my cervix yesterday and saturday and it seemed low and open but not sure. My cm as been thin and creamy but no EWCM or anything so who knows? Wish I could temp :( but with having the boys so small I can't lay in bed long enough once they wake me up to do it! I can't wait for 20th to see if the bding we have done has paid off!


----------



## Eltjuh

I failed! Was in Asda this morning and saw a 2-pack of pregnancy tests for £1 so I had to buy them... eventhough I already have about 9 midstream ic's, a superdrug digi and a clearblue digi in the drawer of doom hahaha :haha: OOPS!! :blush: And I'm not even close to testing yet, cause I'm not due to ovulate till tomorrow!


----------



## LongingForNo2

Eltjuh said:


> I failed! Was in Asda this morning and saw a 2-pack of pregnancy tests for £1 so I had to buy them... eventhough I already have about 9 midstream ic's, a superdrug digi and a clearblue digi in the drawer of doom hahaha :haha: OOPS!! :blush: And I'm not even close to testing yet, cause I'm not due to ovulate till tomorrow!

Lol I am only CD9 and not close to even showing anything on an OPK. But I bought 30 IC's the other day and they came today. So in the bedside draw they go for the later dates of testing madness. That's if my period ever stops and I actually ovulate lol! Hope all is well with you. And good luck, hope you get your BFP this month. Get baking that lil baby <3


----------



## Andrea28

Hi can I change my testing day please I was on 22nd but think now I will test on the 19th xxx


----------



## ciz

well.... looks like im out this month got some dark brown/red marks on the knicks af has come early by 3 days.


----------



## Lou1

Eltjuh said:


> I failed! Was in Asda this morning and saw a 2-pack of pregnancy tests for £1 so I had to buy them... eventhough I already have about 9 midstream ic's, a superdrug digi and a clearblue digi in the drawer of doom hahaha :haha: OOPS!! :blush: And I'm not even close to testing yet, cause I'm not due to ovulate till tomorrow!

How could u pass up a bargain like that!?


----------



## Lou1

ciz said:


> well.... looks like im out this month got some dark brown/red marks on the knicks af has come early by 3 days.

I'm sorry it seems she's decided to show herself. x


----------



## DHBH0930

Feeling like all my symptoms were only my imagination today :wacko: Still have slight cramping off and on, but that could easily be AF preparing.. :bfn:'s when I tested a couple times over the weekend. I might do another in the morning tomorrow, but AF is due on Wednesday, so if it is another :bfn: I'm going to guess that it didn't happen this month since I will be 12 dpo tomorrow...


----------



## Phantom710

Congrats to the bfps and hugs to the ones AF got. I'm super nervous. IVF transfer is in FOUR DAYS which makes testing in 8.


----------



## cantwait22

Im 13dpo and i took 2 IC this morning and still a BFN :( Af is supposed to show up tomorrow but im not counting it out till the witch shows up! Hopefully she wont. If i dont start tomorrow, i will go and buy a expensive test and take it. I know IC arent very reliable, so im hoping ill get my bfp on a ept. Good luck everyone. Congrats to all that got a bfp! 

My left nipple is definately sore. It started yesterday and has gotten worse today. It feels like its on fire! And ive still been freezing cold this past week. I cant seem to get warm even with sweats, big hoodie, fuzzy socks, and a big blanket on top of me! And its always 70 or more degrees in my house, so nothing has changed to make me this cold. Im also feeling this pain under my left rib cage this morning. Idk what it is, but it feels better when i push on it or hunch over. Hopefully its nothing serious. ANyone ever experience this??


----------



## Eltjuh

ciz said:


> well.... looks like im out this month got some dark brown/red marks on the knicks af has come early by 3 days.

Ahw, Sorry she showed her ugly head... and 3 days early aswell!! :cry: Hopefully you'll have more luck next month!! :hugs:



DHBH0930 said:


> Feeling like all my symptoms were only my imagination today :wacko: Still have slight cramping off and on, but that could easily be AF preparing.. :bfn:'s when I tested a couple times over the weekend. I might do another in the morning tomorrow, but AF is due on Wednesday, so if it is another :bfn: I'm going to guess that it didn't happen this month since I will be 12 dpo tomorrow...

Didn't you have a very faint test before?? Take it it's all been negative since that?! Bummer!! You're still not out until the witch shows though!! Fingers crossed!! Good luck :hugs:



Phantom710 said:


> Congrats to the bfps and hugs to the ones AF got. I'm super nervous. IVF transfer is in FOUR DAYS which makes testing in 8.

Good luck!!! :flower:



cantwait22 said:


> Im 13dpo and i took 2 IC this morning and still a BFN :( Af is supposed to show up tomorrow but im not counting it out till the witch shows up! Hopefully she wont. If i dont start tomorrow, i will go and buy a expensive test and take it. I know IC arent very reliable, so im hoping ill get my bfp on a ept. Good luck everyone. Congrats to all that got a bfp!
> 
> My left nipple is definately sore. It started yesterday and has gotten worse today. It feels like its on fire! And ive still been freezing cold this past week. I cant seem to get warm even with sweats, big hoodie, fuzzy socks, and a big blanket on top of me! And its always 70 or more degrees in my house, so nothing has changed to make me this cold. Im also feeling this pain under my left rib cage this morning. Idk what it is, but it feels better when i push on it or hunch over. Hopefully its nothing serious. ANyone ever experience this??

I find with ic's they're usually REALLY faint. But that's mainly with dipstrips, that's why I only buy midstream ic's now. But the ones I got from amazon are the same as the ones they sell in Asda, as their own brand tests... 

Never experienced the pain under your rib cage, other then when I was further along in my pregnancy and my son kept pushing his bum up there....:haha:
Sorry I can't help you more!! Good luck though!!


----------



## Noo

Eltjuh said:


> I failed! Was in Asda this morning and saw a 2-pack of pregnancy tests for £1 so I had to buy them... eventhough I already have about 9 midstream ic's, a superdrug digi and a clearblue digi in the drawer of doom hahaha :haha: OOPS!! :blush: And I'm not even close to testing yet, cause I'm not due to ovulate till tomorrow!

We must be cycle buddies :) I've had 2 x positive OPK the last couple of days but not had my temp dip yet. Hoping to BD tonight and tomorrow night and catch the egg but if not I'll definitely give it a go tonight. I am assuming I'll ovulate tonight/tomorrow and get my temp dip in the morning. I'm testing 18-20 ish (original date was 18 but O is 2 days later than normal) so we'll be around the same time :)


----------



## DHBH0930

Eltjuh said:


> Ahw, Sorry she showed her ugly head... and 3 days early aswell!! :cry: Hopefully you'll have more luck next month!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you have a very faint test before?? Take it it's all been negative since that?! Bummer!! You're still not out until the witch shows though!! Fingers crossed!! Good luck :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!!! :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> I find with ic's they're usually REALLY faint. But that's mainly with dipstrips, that's why I only buy midstream ic's now. But the ones I got from amazon are the same as the ones they sell in Asda, as their own brand tests...
> 
> Never experienced the pain under your rib cage, other then when I was further along in my pregnancy and my son kept pushing his bum up there....:haha:
> Sorry I can't help you more!! Good luck though!!

Yeah, with a cheapie I thought it was the faintest line ever, but used better tests all weekend and nothing... but it is still possible!


----------



## Eltjuh

Noo said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> I failed! Was in Asda this morning and saw a 2-pack of pregnancy tests for £1 so I had to buy them... eventhough I already have about 9 midstream ic's, a superdrug digi and a clearblue digi in the drawer of doom hahaha :haha: OOPS!! :blush: And I'm not even close to testing yet, cause I'm not due to ovulate till tomorrow!
> 
> We must be cycle buddies :) I've had 2 x positive OPK the last couple of days but not had my temp dip yet. Hoping to BD tonight and tomorrow night and catch the egg but if not I'll definitely give it a go tonight. I am assuming I'll ovulate tonight/tomorrow and get my temp dip in the morning. I'm testing 18-20 ish (original date was 18 but O is 2 days later than normal) so we'll be around the same time :)Click to expand...

yeah that would be great!! I'm testing 18th cause that'll be 10dpo for me, which is when I know I could get a bfp, cause I've had it twice before! :)
Just hope we're catching the egg this time, considering the lack of BD. Luckily I know we are quite fertile, as we conceived first month with my son and then had a little accident when we only DTD once. So hopefully the :spermy: is strong enough to survive until tomorrow  Come on spermies!! :winkwink:


----------



## Noo

DS was a happy accident for me too! I've never actually tried to conceive before and I think it's sod's law I'm now coming up to a year TTC when I've accidently fallen pregnant so often before! Think I might need to lose a little bit of weight, it's the only difference I think.


----------



## hanibal766

Hi ladies

Congrats on all the BFP's so far! :happydance:

Still no sign of my AF turning up, I was really car sick yesterday, I have sore bb's and am having trouble sleeping. Today I was really hungry and I have some creamy white CM. 

Only 3 days to go until I test! I hate waiting!!


----------



## Noo

Good luck!


----------



## Beatha

I had a lovely dream last night that I got a BFP and when I woke I was greeted by AF one day earlier than expected. :witch:

Good luck to the rest of you. :dust: :dust:


----------



## hanibal766

Beatha said:


> I had a lovely dream last night that I got a BFP and when I woke I was greeted by AF one day earlier than expected. :witch:
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you. :dust: :dust:

Sorry to hear that :hugs:

Good luck for next cycle!


----------



## vic161209

congratz tekkitten! your tests r so strong, my firstresponse test was only that dark 1day after af was due! hope u have h&h 9mth:thumbup:

sorry to hear :witch: got so many of u this mth, :hugs: and :dust: for next mth and to those yet to test this mth.


----------



## kmere

well i am not sure if i am out , no AF yet she is not due until the 12th but , normal i get the puling and twings when AF shows , and i have that today . my lower back hurts and its not cramps but you know the pulling feeling . i went to the bathroom to check and nothing just a bit of creamy CM on my knickers sorry TMI , but i am just not sure . sooo i will keep everyone updated still holding off to test :)


----------



## Phantom710

Just as bit of hope to those thinking AF is here.

We got DS on the 1st cycle of TTC. I KNEW AF was coming becaus eI was crampy and bitchy, bad acne...etc... all my "signs" that she's here. Needless to say... :witch: didn't come for almost a year


----------



## Eltjuh

Beatha said:


> I had a lovely dream last night that I got a BFP and when I woke I was greeted by AF one day earlier than expected. :witch:
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you. :dust: :dust:

So sorry to hear that!!! Put you down as out... :cry:

Come on girls!! I'm getting sick of seeing all the red on that first page, and having to put :witch: in front of everyone's name!! We need more bfps!!!!!


----------



## Beatha

hanibal766 said:


> Sorry to hear that :hugs:
> 
> Good luck for next cycle!

Thank you hanibal766 :) Good luck to you too :dust:



Eltjuh said:


> So sorry to hear that!!! Put you down as out... :cry:
> 
> Come on girls!! I'm getting sick of seeing all the red on that first page, and having to put :witch: in front of everyone's name!! We need more bfps!!!!!

I have to admit that it wasn't the best way to start my day and I was a bit upset but I'm fine now. *sigh* hormones...
W edo need more BFPs! *fingers crossed for everyone* good luck!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## tekkitten

Thanks vic :) I am going to do another fr tomorrow, 13dpo, hoping its even darker. I am just so worried, I am a worry wort by nature, and its just times 100 right now.

Excited for the ladies testing in the next few days! And sorry to those that the witch got :( Nasty thing she is!


----------



## cantwait22

So i took two tests tonight and both times i got a faint positive, then after a couple mins it disappeared! WTH! I dont know what this means. Has this ever happened to anyone else?? Ive been using the same tests since 6dpo, and it hasnt happened before. Im now 13dpo. Im supposed to get AF tomorrow. Here is the pic. The top one is the one i took when it started showing a line, the bottom is the a different kind of test that didnt show a positive. I dont know how to put pics up, so i put the link to countdownto pregnancy 

<a href="https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test86341">https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test86341</a>


----------



## cantwait22

Please help, i dont know how to put up the pic :( I dont think my link is working


----------



## Sheffie

Ok, so I think I'll be 11 DPO tomorrow and I was wondering about the sensitivity of the wondfo (pink) test strips? Would it pick up anything that early? Are they as reliable as FRER? I mean, they are super cheap, so I would think not, but then I thought I heard somewhere that they were... I'm so impatient! This waiting is killer.


----------



## LisK

cantwait22 said:


> Please help, i dont know how to put up the pic :( I dont think my link is working

This link should work: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test86341


----------



## LisK

Sheffie said:


> Ok, so I think I'll be 11 DPO tomorrow and I was wondering about the sensitivity of the wondfo (pink) test strips? Would it pick up anything that early? Are they as reliable as FRER? I mean, they are super cheap, so I would think not, but then I thought I heard somewhere that they were... I'm so impatient! This waiting is killer.

I don't know about the sensitivity, but they're cheap, so I plan to pee freely on them this month, starting at 8 DPO. :)


----------



## mummyjayne

Ill be testing on the 29th :) 4th month trying since i miscarried, fingers xd for us all :kiss:


----------



## cantwait22

LisK said:


> cantwait22 said:
> 
> 
> Please help, i dont know how to put up the pic :( I dont think my link is working
> 
> This link should work: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test86341Click to expand...

Thank you!

Again here is the link, please talk a look everyone and let me know if you see it on the test on the right


----------



## Melissa_M

I see a faint line I think...hard to tell from the pic :hugs: Hope it's the start of your BFP!!!

I agree we need some more BFP's around here....I'm going to test tomorrow so I'll volunteer :lol:


----------



## cantwait22

Its so weird that both of them disappeared after a couple mins. Its so confusing. Ill test again in the morning with the fmu and see what happens. Hopefully the line will stay longer. I should just go buy a frer but im afraid to spend the money and start my af tomorrow


----------



## Melissa_M

I know....I'm going to use a FRER tomorrow but I'm so scared that it will just be to confirm AF is on the way.


----------



## MommaCC

I've come down with the worst sore throat ever :( going to wrap up warm and drink plenty and hope it clears up :( feel awful :( sore throat was an early sign with both boys but as I'm convinced I've not ovulated yet I don't think its that lol! 
Congrats to all the girls with :bfp:s so far & good luck next cycle for those who's af has shown up :( x


----------



## elt1013

cantwait22 said:


> LisK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cantwait22 said:
> 
> 
> Please help, i dont know how to put up the pic :( I dont think my link is working
> 
> This link should work: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test86341Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Again here is the link, please talk a look everyone and let me know if you see it on the test on the rightClick to expand...

I wish I coud be of some help, but I can't tell from the pic. It's a little too far away. Hopefully it is your BFP!


----------



## Jodiejode

Hiya ladies 

Unfortunately I've joined the list of the witches victims. AF is currently paying a visit and she arrived yesterday, the 7th after a few days AF spotting. Oh well, not to worry. It. Wasn't meant to be this time around and we will just have to enjoying trying again. :) ;) bugger. 

I look forward to seeing everyone's :bfp: though.

:flow::flow:


----------



## Melissa_M

Whoop whoop!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
https://i1001.photobucket.com/albums/af131/Melissa_M1101/C7255643-36EE-4133-BDED-6EEB9C03A65E-5102-000007F259754CE1.jpg


----------



## Sheffie

Melissa_M said:


> Whoop whoop!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats :)


----------



## Eltjuh

That is DEFINITELY a BFP Melissa_M!!!! Congrats!!! :happydance: You are now bfp #4! 

Sorry to hear the witch got you Jodiejode!! Good luck with your next cycle!!! 

MommaCC, drink lots of tea with a spoon of honey in it and wear a scarf 24/7 (even in bed) until your throat feels better... usually works for us (me and hubby) Might be a sign though...


----------



## Holliedolly

Hey girls can I join? 

I got a bfn in December so am on the 2nd cycle using my cbfm. Currently on cd9 with highs from cd8. Hoping to peak around days 11&12 so shall be testing from the 26th jan onwards. 

Good luck to all those testing this month and huge congrats to those with their bfps already xx


----------



## babychka

15dpo, no af, scared to test, temps still high, bfn back on 11dpo


----------



## elt1013

Congrats Melissa!


----------



## DHBH0930

Looks like the :witch: got me a day early :( Oh well... will be trying again in about a couple weeks!


----------



## Melissa_M

babychka said:


> 15dpo, no af, scared to test, temps still high, bfn back on 11dpo

I got a BFN on FRER at 10dpo....and a BFP today at 14dpo....so you're not out because of that previous BFN. 
(but I was super scared to test too :lol:) 

Good luck!
:dust::dust:


----------



## Hev162

Can you put me down for the 25th please :thumbup:


----------



## Middysquidge

I'm not a January tester anymore, sorry! Got my ovulation date wrong and OH is on business so no ttc for us this month! Will be back in February if there's a Feb thread! Thanks x x


----------



## gemmy

5dpo ....roll on roll on!!


----------



## Hev162

forgot to says congrats on your bfp Melissa_M :happydance:, H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## Junebugs

melissa_m said:


> whoop whoop!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> https://i1001.photobucket.com/albums/af131/melissa_m1101/c7255643-36ee-4133-bded-6eeb9c03a65e-5102-000007f259754ce1.jpg


congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## kmere

congrats on BFP


----------



## Eltjuh

babychka said:


> 15dpo, no af, scared to test, temps still high, bfn back on 11dpo

I'd just test again... I know it's scary but you already got a bfn, so it could only get better really... Hope you get that bfp!!! :hugs: 



As for the new ladies, welcome to the club!! :winkwink:
Jasmineivy, sorry to hear you're not gonna be in with a chance this month!! Good luck next month!! 

DHBH0930, so sorry to hear about the witch coming to get you!! I had you down as a possible bfp aswell, cause you thought you saw a faint line before didn't you?? Good luck next cycle!! :hugs:


----------



## xGracex

Add me to the 25th. 
I'm not really sure when I ovulated or even if I have ovulated yet. So if no AF the 25th I will have FOR SURE missed it, and could "hopefully" get a BFP! Hoping this is everyones month!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Well got a +OPK January 6th :happydance: 

I am pretty sure I ovulated yesterday, as I really felt very crampy :) 

I am still planning on testing January 16th, I will be 9 DPO (I really hope that is not too early) if it is...If it's negative I will test on January 21st then :) :happydance: So excited!!! <3 <3


----------



## HaileysMommy1

minuet said:


> HaileysMommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't think I did, I was just hoping I did only because yes, I usually have only very slight temp rises after O. I usually can't even tell I O'd on my written chart, I always have to look for FF to let me know because it's so subtle! But after putting in my temp this morning FF said I did in fact O this cycle and I am 7dpo today!
> 
> 
> That's really interesting! I haven't met someone who has slight temp rises like that.
> The good news is you're only 7DPO now then, so you still have plenty of time to get a BFP. :)Click to expand...

Yes! But today I am 11dpo and still bfn :( But yeah, it's so weird. The cycle I got my bfp you could not even tell from my chart that I had O'd at all! It's actually pretty frustrating!


----------



## Phantom710

My IVF tranfer is in 3 days! 1 week til testing, so excited!


----------



## BabyHopeG

Hi girls, I'm out AF got me yesterday! I've now picked myself up so here's to February!! Will see some of you girls on the feb board if there is one!

All the BFP's congratulations - enjoy every second :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Sorry to hear the witch got you BabyHopeG!! :cry: Good luck next month!! :hugs:


AFM, I've still got some ewcm and decided to do a opk again today it was negative... I think it looks just like the one I did on sunday, so I'm not sure what's going on and whether I did ovulate today... Been having some lower back pain, like cramps if that makes sense... I got all my contractions in my back when I was giving birth. 
Really hope we're still in with a chance this month!! I've kind of got a good feeling, though I'm very confused about whether I've ovulated yet or not and all that good stuff :winkwink:

Fingers crossed eh?!


----------



## Girly922

Sorry the witch got you BabyHopeG. Good luck in feb. :hugs:


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Eltjuh said:


> Wonder what happened to these girls:
> 
> whitelights
> HaileysMommy1
> MissGemma
> lilmicky
> mom2pne
> juliann
> tx614
> SunshineWA
> GrassRoots
> maria2611
> AussieBub
> Staceyh1983
> DollyMixture1
> puggyflump
> Orthochick
> 
> They were all supposed to test between the 1st and 5th, wonder whether they're all out or if some of them had the bfp we were all hoping for them to get!
> If anyone knows, please let me know so I can update the list! :flower:

I tested again this morning at 11dpo and still :bfn: but the witch still hasn't shown so I'm not out yet! The reason my test date was Jan 1 was because I thought I would O a lot earlier than I actually did. Good luck everyone and congrats on the 4 :bfp:s!


----------



## HaileysMommy1

I have a FF question.. I'm still fairly new to the site. When you click on My Ovulation Chart in my signature only 2 charts show up, the first chart and my most recent chart. But I should have one in the middle from Nov 8-Dec 3, making 3 charts total. Does anyone know what it's not showing up??


----------



## Phantom710

BabyHopeG said:


> Hi girls, I'm out AF got me yesterday! I've now picked myself up so here's to February!! Will see some of you girls on the feb board if there is one!
> 
> All the BFP's congratulations - enjoy every second :)


sorry about the dumb ol witch :(


----------



## sbchewning

You can put me down for the 30th...I'll try to hold off and NOT POS before then lol!


----------



## Eltjuh

Bottom one is the one I did today.... (OPK!!) 
So it's not positive is it?? the top one does look lighter though doesn't it?? Or is that just cause it's dried up?? 

Really hope I've still got a chance!!
 



Attached Files:







CAM00416.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## samthemum

I would say the bottom one is positive, the top one not quite there.


----------



## vic161209

Melissa_M said:


> babychka said:
> 
> 
> 15dpo, no af, scared to test, temps still high, bfn back on 11dpo
> 
> I got a BFN on FRER at 10dpo....and a BFP today at 14dpo....so you're not out because of that previous BFN.
> (but I was super scared to test too :lol:)
> 
> Good luck!
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...

congratz melissa!! h & h 9mth :thumbup:
i had bfn at 9-10dpo, 11dpo so so faint but on af due day bfp, testing to early can b confusing, i spent 2days not really knowing if i was or not! good luck ladies your not out untill the witch shows.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Well I am out...got a +OPK on January 6th, and AF has arrived (which is very strange) :( my husband and I decided we would like to wait for about a year to try for #2 again. 

Gavin is just so young right now, we don't want to miss out on any great big milestones!!! <3 good luck to you all!!!! 

If anyone is interested, feel free to follow my parenting journal :)


----------



## Phantom710

elt-- I would say the bottom is darker, but not positive yet. I'm thinking tomorrow would be positive... but doesn't hurt to practice :sex:

kit- sorry for AF, but it is nice to enjoy LO's. I was very broody after DS was born, but now I'm happy I'm going the route I am. I can't imagine having LO be so demanding and having a newborn


----------



## Eltjuh

samthemum said:


> I would say the bottom one is positive, the top one not quite there.

Thank you!! If it is positive then that would be good!! Though that does mean I don't O until tomorrow or thursday, right?? (it said in the leaflet that you O 24-48 hrs after a positive opk) ..... Which would be a bummer... 

I'm just gonna try to pretend I didn't do the opk and think I still O'd today so I've still got some hope!!  haha


----------



## Eltjuh

Phantom710 said:


> elt-- I would say the bottom is darker, but not positive yet. I'm thinking tomorrow would be positive... but doesn't hurt to practice :sex:
> 
> kit- sorry for AF, but it is nice to enjoy LO's. I was very broody after DS was born, but now I'm happy I'm going the route I am. I can't imagine having LO be so demanding and having a newborn

That's the problem! I can't BD anymore cause hubby is on his meds and has some serious problems finishing.... :nope: So I was kind of hoping I O'd today as I thought I would, cause we BD saturday night, so that would've been a 3 day gap, which would be ok.... I did have ewcm when we BD so considering that's classed as fertile cm you'd think I've got a chance anyway, right??!



KitteyKat2010 said:


> Well I am out...got a +OPK on January 6th, and AF has arrived (which is very strange) :( my husband and I decided we would like to wait for about a year to try for #2 again.
> 
> Gavin is just so young right now, we don't want to miss out on any great big milestones!!! <3 good luck to you all!!!!
> 
> If anyone is interested, feel free to follow my parenting journal :)

Sorry to hear that KitteyKat2010!!! :( I put you down as out - so sorry!!
Bit strange you had a +OPK on sunday and you got your period today though... you sure it's AF??


----------



## Phantom710

Elt-- oh I didn't realize that sorry :S I bet that's a bummer. It could be positive! I'm totally not an expert, and, if it helps.... the :spermy: that caught with my son was almost 4 days before I O'd.  I know because we only bd'd 3 times that month! haha


----------



## Eltjuh

Phantom710 said:


> Elt-- oh I didn't realize that sorry :S I bet that's a bummer. It could be positive! I'm totally not an expert, and, if it helps.... the :spermy: that caught with my son was almost 4 days before I O'd.  I know because we only bd'd 3 times that month! haha

I didn't think it was totally positive... I've never done opk's before though... Only did 2 this month only cause I wanted to see whether I do ovulate when I thought I did (cd18). So that should be about the right time... 
We only BD twice with the right result this month... first time was way early (31st of december), cause it was only after that that we realised it didn't work properly when he's on the meds. And then again on saturday.... We are trying the shettles method for a girl so we were gonna stop on saturday/sunday anyway, but I can't stop wondering whether we will have caught it or not... hence the reason I decided to do some opk's. My right boob was hurting yesterday and today, and now my left one is aswell... And had some 'cramps' in my lower back (hard to explain, feels like tightening).
So I'm hoping they're some O signs - never had it before!!

Fingers crossed we caught that egg eh?! :winkwink: Roll on 18th of Jan!!


----------



## ninifay

Today is a bad day for me.
Another negative test, I wish I had a period because then I'd know for certain that I'm not pregnant. But, I don't know.. All I know is the negative pregnancy tests.

Had to shower after because I didn't want my man to see me cry.
Six years I'm beginning to think that it may never happen...

At what point do u give up.. How do you even give up on something like this.


----------



## elt1013

Eltjuh said:


> Bottom one is the one I did today.... (OPK!!)
> So it's not positive is it?? the top one does look lighter though doesn't it?? Or is that just cause it's dried up??
> 
> Really hope I've still got a chance!!

Neither of those are positive but like the others said, the bottom one looks darker. Probably positive maybe tmrw and then you should o 12-46 hours after the positive.


----------



## tekkitten

Congrats Melissa! And I am sorry for the :witch: that got some of the girls :(


----------



## MommaCC

I wouldn't say either of those opks were + Hun maybe another couple of days or maybe you of a couple of days ago and the LH is on its way out? Try again tomorrow to see what you get? 

Well I think I'm oving right now. I've got lower back pain tender boobs and a some slightly stretch CM. So just waiting on hubby getting his butt up to bed! X


----------



## nico82

I thought I would help some of you identify some early "positive" pregnancy symptoms, as when I was trying to get PG I found it really stressful trying to figure out what was a true indicator or not, I know each one is different, but some of the true signs for me were the following -

- I used OPK's to determine when I would ovulate, then I BD'd the next morning (because once you get a positive OPK it takes 48-72 hours for the egg to be released after the surge in LH)

- 9 Days later I had a hour long period where I felt so unwell. I had backache, infact my whole body ached, I actually felt like I was getting a virus. (now calucated it was actually my implantation date)

- I had NO implantation bleeding at all (most people look for this and think if they dont have it they are out) infact I had no bleeding and no spotting at all.

- Following implantation I had pinching, twitching and a kind of pulsating feeling in my right and left side of my lower stomach

- A week before AF was due I had aching breasts (not nipples), I had AF cramps, high temps, mild headaches, aching legs. These are all signs of my AF but came a week early and carried through until my AF was due.

- I tested a week after AF was due and got a strong positive straight away. I also never tested until AF was at least a week late. Saves all the stress of early testing and finding BFN's. I think it helps not to stress as well.

- A sure sign of pregnancy is having your AF symptoms a week early, you may also have some other symptoms like I did, which was an upset stomach.

Wishing all of you the very best of luck in getting your :bfp: :baby:


----------



## tekkitten

Its interesting hearing others symptoms!

The last several months I have been the worst at symptom spotting, and last month I just thought "forget this!" It's like every little thing was a sign.

only ONE weird thing happened this cycle that was different from the rest. I don't know how many of you check cm, but if you check it around O or your AF, sometimes its swollen up there. When I checked my cm at 4dpo (or 9 dpo, depending on when I actually Od!) it was swollen. It was so bizarre, I could barely get a finger in there! Other then that, no real symptoms. My boobs are only slightly sore, kind of how they get around O or af... nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Megan6040

Ok I'm new here but I would like to be included for January testers. I'm using the Sperm Meets Egg Plan based off the (free and amazing) book that I'm reading and according to this method you start testing with OPK's on day 8 of your cycle which is today for me and crazily enough I got a Yes today so I will be BDing for three days straight, take one day off, and then doing one more BD for luck meaning I guess I could test on the 18th but in nervous and might wait till I'm late to test. Suggestions?? But definitely put me down for January!!!


----------



## Phantom710

following Nico's great idea:

thought I'd add my own positive symptons, etc.

So I was using opks, and mine never got AS DARK as the control, but fairly close, I called it positive. As the next day it was about half strength.

I only bd'd 3x that month.

DPO 1-9 I didn't really have any symptoms and no implantation bleed. in fact on dpo 8-9 I was convinced AF was on her way as I was a little crampy and very bitchy :haha:

Tested on DPO 10 and got a nice line.


----------



## HaileysMommy1

ninifay said:


> Today is a bad day for me.
> Another negative test, I wish I had a period because then I'd know for certain that I'm not pregnant. But, I don't know.. All I know is the negative pregnancy tests.
> 
> Had to shower after because I didn't want my man to see me cry.
> Six years I'm beginning to think that it may never happen...
> 
> At what point do u give up.. How do you even give up on something like this.

Don't give up yet! You said your dr just put you on Clomid right?? I've heard great stories of women on here getting pregnant soon after being put on that!


----------



## Eltjuh

Darn... everyone telling me that opk wasn't positive is making me feel out already!! I haven't even seen any bfn's yet..... Guess I knew straight away that it wasn't gonna be our month, with hubby's problems.... And then there was that 1 night again where it worked and it made me hopeful again..... 

ARGH!!! So annoying!!! :growlmad:


----------



## ninifay

HaileysMommy1 said:


> ninifay said:
> 
> 
> Don't give up yet! You said your dr just put you on Clomid right?? I've heard great stories of women on here getting pregnant soon after being put on that!
> 
> I know, it's just a bad day.Click to expand...


----------



## nico82

Eltjuh said:


> Bottom one is the one I did today.... (OPK!!)
> So it's not positive is it?? the top one does look lighter though doesn't it?? Or is that just cause it's dried up??
> 
> Really hope I've still got a chance!!

With OPK's the test line needs to be the same color (darkness) as the control line or even darker. I hope this helps. :hugs:


----------



## Sheffie

Tested again this morning since I'm addicted to POAS... still a BFN. Kinda feeling some twinges in my abdomen, though it may just be in my head! Also feel a little nauseous and that I don't think I'm making up. I'll test again tomorrow... and probably every day until I get a BFP or AF shows up! 

Sorry for all those girls that are out and congrats to all the BFPs!


----------



## DHBH0930

So I put myself down as the :witch: got me today. But now I'm not sure... My info:

This is my very first month TTC #1 so I'm as much of a newbie as you can be. I have been tracking my periods on a couple Apps which then have estimated my cycle length and when I most likely ovulate. So that is what I used this month. My last AF was 12/13-12-17 and it estimated O on the 27th... I know this probably isn't 100% accurate since everyone is different. So we BDed just about every other day a few days before and after that date. It says AF is due on 1/9 (tomorrow) ( my average cycle is 27 days)

For the last week I've been experiencing some dull cramping, headaches, being cold, and some backaches. All making me think I'd get a BFP. I have taken multiple test including this morning and all are BFN's. since I am now according to my tracker 12DPO I'm trusting that result almost completely. Then I thought the :witch: came today. Welllll only a very little bit came out and is more brownish the red..and that has mostly stopped only after a couple hours.. Still a little bit there when wiped with t.p... I sometimes have that happen at the very tail end of my period but never before, it always just starts off at a normal to heavy flow with lots of cramping...so far just some very mild cramps... 

Not sure what to think? Maybe my O day was actually later and this could be implantation spotting? Or just an unusual start to my period? I may test again in a couple days if I don't get a normal period flow.... Ugh:wacko:


----------



## Melissa_M

I think you should test again!! I got spotting around 14dpo with both my girls xoxo


----------



## lune_miel

elt1013 said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> Bottom one is the one I did today.... (OPK!!)
> So it's not positive is it?? the top one does look lighter though doesn't it?? Or is that just cause it's dried up??
> 
> Really hope I've still got a chance!!
> 
> Neither of those are positive but like the others said, the bottom one looks darker. Probably positive maybe tmrw and then you should o 12-46 hours after the positive.Click to expand...

This is the 1st mo I've been OPKing for the week leading up to exp O (should be tomorrow) and I never saw a dark line, just medium (yesterday). I would chalk it up to the time of day you happen to catch it, and how concentrated you were able to get the sample. (I did it after work around 4pm and tried to hold it for 3 hrs)


----------



## sugarpi24

I like the smiley opks...then you don't have the guessing work...they are more expensive...but keeps me from stressing.. :)


----------



## Blackrain90

New to this site :) TTC for 5 months now, will be looking for a BFP on January 21!!


----------



## Christy21

Hi can I join. Please put me down for the 14th. I'll be testing then if AF doesn't show. TTC number 2. I have an 11&1/2 month old boy already. Good luck to all those still to test, congrats to those with their BFP and good luck for the next month to those with a BFN this month :) x

Ps a little hope for those who are late but still BFN. I didn't get my BFP last time until I was 21DPO so there is still hope till AF shows :)))


----------



## MommaCC

Hi to all the new girls! 
Well as I ran out of opks last week and the new lot still hasn't arrived I've no idea if or when I oved (so bloody annoying! I wanted to be really clear on everything this month!!) anyways something is happening down there today. My symptoms are: 
-Woken up with a stinking cold and flu like bug ( both my boys have had this tho) 
- yesterday had a major sore throat today it's fine ( sign with both boys)
- aching in right pelvis area, twinges and my lower back hurts. 
- boobs ate sore and nipples are really sensitive. 
-sticky creamy cm 

That's it so far I'm going to go on what my ticker says until my opks arrive and I'll test to see if I get any sort of line because after I Ov they go straight back to - 

Stressin'el!!


----------



## maria2611

Af finally showed this morning. My cycles seem to be getting longer though. 35 day this month :s 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Eltjuh

Sorry to hear the witch got you this month maria2611!!! Good luck next month!! :) :hugs:


Also welcome to the new girls!! Hopefully the 2nd half of this month is a bit luckier than the first half! Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## samthemum

I am sorry for those of you that the witch got :( 

I feel quite awful today, I felt really sick last night and kept getting dizzy spells. Today my throat is sore but not extreme enough for me to think tonsilitis lol. It just feels niggley. I still feel sick and am having random dizzy spells. I am at most 10dpo today and don't feel like AF is on the way which is a good thing. Waiting for my pee sticks to arrive with the postman, this is what is mentally hurting the most lol. I want them now as my IC was looking good this morning and I want to pee on a decent stick to check if it is just a dodgy stick.


----------



## Jodiejode

Still wishing the best of luck to everyone testing in January. It looks like there are a few ladies waiting to see if AF is going to show up so I hope she is staying well and truly away. :)


----------



## Eltjuh

samthemum said:


> I am sorry for those of you that the witch got :(
> 
> I feel quite awful today, I felt really sick last night and kept getting dizzy spells. Today my throat is sore but not extreme enough for me to think tonsilitis lol. It just feels niggley. I still feel sick and am having random dizzy spells. I am at most 10dpo today and don't feel like AF is on the way which is a good thing. Waiting for my pee sticks to arrive with the postman, this is what is mentally hurting the most lol. I want them now as my IC was looking good this morning and I want to pee on a decent stick to check if it is just a dodgy stick.

WAIT!! STOP!! You did an IC this morning?? Where's the picture???? As a fellow POAS addict I need something to squint at, cause I can't test yet myself, as I'm only 1 dpo today.. Roll on friday next week!!


----------



## samthemum

I can't get my phone to focus right but...here is 2 pics for you to squint at...I am waiting for it to dry out so I can get a better snap.

https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u52/snibbug69/9thJanFMUic_zps75c01d0d.jpg

https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u52/snibbug69/9thJanFMUic-Copy_zps30e212f9.jpg


----------



## babychka

16dpo, temps climbing up, no af ....but tested this AMand it was negative!!!!! :( is there any hope?


----------



## puggyflump

Hi, hope everyones well!! Still BFN but still no AF as well. Will update again tomorrow. :dust: to everyone


----------



## Proserpina

Well, ladies, I have bad news and good news.

The bad news is that I'm a hypocrite. Back in late November/early December, when I was still WTT, I came on to one of these threads and mentioned that I didn't understand why so many women test early when one's period acts as a free "negative" pregnancy test, and early pregnancy tests so often give false negatives. Why drive yourself crazy with early BFNs, I said? Why not just wait at least until your missed period? I solemnly proclaimed my sincere intentions of waiting till after my missed period once it was my turn to TTC.

I've tested early twice now, once at 9 dpo & once this morning (12 dpo). Oh, I had my excuses--I mean--reasons. First there were my symptoms: abdominal cramping/tightness/pressure, repeated shows of a cloudy, stretchy mucus long past ovulation, fatigue, frequent urination, full breasts, and nausea. Then there was the dream I had on Friday night wherein my hot doctor told me I was pregnant, marking his first appearance in one of my dreams despite his adorableness. And then there was the fact that next week is my birthday, and if I could ascertain a pregnancy now, DH could add some maternity stuff to his gift list for me. Sadly, my initial early test at 9 dpo was BFN.

And now, the good news: today's test on the _Answer_ brand cheapie HPT was...

:bfp:

Very faint, but definitely there. At the ages of 31 (him) and almost-31 (me), a scant month after coming off the Mirena, it seems we have managed to conceive on our first try!

Very excited. Called my hot doctor's office to see if he would put in the order for a blood test to confirm ASAP. My words on the phone: "And tell that slacker not to take two weeks to put the order in! I wanna get this done _now_!" :haha:


----------



## LisK

YAY!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Proserpina!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kmere

ok so i took my one and only digi .. it came back BFN , AF is due on the 12th so i am not out yet until she arrives.. it will be pretty interesting to get AF since we had been bd'ing since AF stopped and until this past saturday .. ughh ttc since May -June of last year


----------



## Sheffie

This was my test this morning... Anyone see anything there? I think I just have bad line eye. Only 11 dpo so there is still hope!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Eltjuh

samthemum said:


> I can't get my phone to focus right but...here is 2 pics for you to squint at...I am waiting for it to dry out so I can get a better snap.

I unfortunately don't see anything, but it might be there in real life.... 
Sorry :hugs:



Proserpina said:


> Well, ladies, I have bad news and good news.
> 
> The bad news is that I'm a hypocrite. Back in late November/early December, when I was still WTT, I came on to one of these threads and mentioned that I didn't understand why so many women test early when one's period acts as a free "negative" pregnancy test, and early pregnancy tests so often give false negatives. Why drive yourself crazy with early BFNs, I said? Why not just wait at least until your missed period? I solemnly proclaimed my sincere intentions of waiting till after my missed period once it was my turn to TTC.
> 
> I've tested early twice now, once at 9 dpo & once this morning (12 dpo). Oh, I had my excuses--I mean--reasons. First there were my symptoms: abdominal cramping/tightness/pressure, repeated shows of a cloudy, stretchy mucus long past ovulation, fatigue, frequent urination, full breasts, and nausea. Then there was the dream I had on Friday night wherein my hot doctor told me I was pregnant, marking his first appearance in one of my dreams despite his adorableness. And then there was the fact that next week is my birthday, and if I could ascertain a pregnancy now, DH could add some maternity stuff to his gift list for me. Sadly, my initial early test at 9 dpo was BFN.
> 
> And now, the good news: today's test on the _Answer_ brand cheapie HPT was...
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> Very faint, but definitely there. At the ages of 31 (him) and almost-31 (me), a scant month after coming off the Mirena, it seems we have managed to conceive on our first try!
> 
> Very excited. Called my hot doctor's office to see if he would put in the order for a blood test to confirm ASAP. My words on the phone: "And tell that slacker not to take two weeks to put the order in! I wanna get this done _now_!" :haha:

Welcome to the world of early testers ;) And now you understand why we do this ;) haha. Plus it's more fun finding out from peeing on a stick than seeing if AF turns up or not... gives you something to do :winkwink: haha

Congrats!!! you are now bfp #5 so Hopefully this is the start of the better half of the month!! H&H 9 months!!!




Sheffie said:


> This was my test this morning... Anyone see anything there? I think I just have bad line eye. Only 11 dpo so there is still hope!

I'm not sure... when I tilt my screen back a little so the picture goes slightly 'negative' I think I can see a bit of a line there, but I'm not sure! Don't wanna give you any false hope!! Maybe try again tomorrow or the day after! :hugs:


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Proserpina said:


> Well, ladies, I have bad news and good news.
> 
> The bad news is that I'm a hypocrite. Back in late November/early December, when I was still WTT, I came on to one of these threads and mentioned that I didn't understand why so many women test early when one's period acts as a free "negative" pregnancy test, and early pregnancy tests so often give false negatives. Why drive yourself crazy with early BFNs, I said? Why not just wait at least until your missed period? I solemnly proclaimed my sincere intentions of waiting till after my missed period once it was my turn to TTC.
> 
> I've tested early twice now, once at 9 dpo & once this morning (12 dpo). Oh, I had my excuses--I mean--reasons. First there were my symptoms: abdominal cramping/tightness/pressure, repeated shows of a cloudy, stretchy mucus long past ovulation, fatigue, frequent urination, full breasts, and nausea. Then there was the dream I had on Friday night wherein my hot doctor told me I was pregnant, marking his first appearance in one of my dreams despite his adorableness. And then there was the fact that next week is my birthday, and if I could ascertain a pregnancy now, DH could add some maternity stuff to his gift list for me. Sadly, my initial early test at 9 dpo was BFN.
> 
> And now, the good news: today's test on the _Answer_ brand cheapie HPT was...
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> Very faint, but definitely there. At the ages of 31 (him) and almost-31 (me), a scant month after coming off the Mirena, it seems we have managed to conceive on our first try!
> 
> Very excited. Called my hot doctor's office to see if he would put in the order for a blood test to confirm ASAP. My words on the phone: "And tell that slacker not to take two weeks to put the order in! I wanna get this done _now_!" :haha:

Congratulations!! I was like you also, I never understood why people tested early. But now I find myself testing early every single cycle! It's something to look forward to :) H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## Eltjuh

Girls, I need your help.... I'm really confused...

I did another opk today, it was definitely positive, darker than the control line. But I just went to the toilet and my cm seems to be changing from ewcm to less thick and stretchy.... there's still a lot of it, but my back pain and sore boobs have stopped aswell... So going off the normal symptoms I'd say I've already ovulated, though with the opk being positive that would mean I don't ovulate for another 24 hours (or more?) 

Really don't know what to think anymore!! Really really hope we caught that egg this time with our BD on saturday night... I had such a good and happy feeling after, that we finally did manage to BD properly and then all this O malarky has made me all down again cause I'm scared we might've missed it now... :wacko:

I guess I just want to fast forward time to the 18th so I can test and know what's what...


----------



## Flowermal

Hi ladies, just stumbled upon this thread. I'd most likely be testing around end of the month.. :dust: to all :happydance:


----------



## Phantom710

DHBH0930 said:


> So I put myself down as the :witch: got me today. But now I'm not sure... My info:
> 
> This is my very first month TTC #1 so I'm as much of a newbie as you can be. I have been tracking my periods on a couple Apps which then have estimated my cycle length and when I most likely ovulate. So that is what I used this month. My last AF was 12/13-12-17 and it estimated O on the 27th... I know this probably isn't 100% accurate since everyone is different. So we BDed just about every other day a few days before and after that date. It says AF is due on 1/9 (tomorrow) ( my average cycle is 27 days)
> 
> For the last week I've been experiencing some dull cramping, headaches, being cold, and some backaches. All making me think I'd get a BFP. I have taken multiple test including this morning and all are BFN's. since I am now according to my tracker 12DPO I'm trusting that result almost completely. Then I thought the :witch: came today. Welllll only a very little bit came out and is more brownish the red..and that has mostly stopped only after a couple hours.. Still a little bit there when wiped with t.p... I sometimes have that happen at the very tail end of my period but never before, it always just starts off at a normal to heavy flow with lots of cramping...so far just some very mild cramps...
> 
> Not sure what to think? Maybe my O day was actually later and this could be implantation spotting? Or just an unusual start to my period? I may test again in a couple days if I don't get a normal period flow.... Ugh:wacko:

As soon as you started describing it, I thought implantation bleed as well. I really hope that's it :)



Blackrain90 said:


> New to this site :) TTC for 5 months now, will be looking for a BFP on January 21!!

Welcome



Christy21 said:


> Hi can I join. Please put me down for the 14th. I'll be testing then if AF doesn't show. TTC number 2. I have an 11&1/2 month old boy already. Good luck to all those still to test, congrats to those with their BFP and good luck for the next month to those with a BFN this month :) x
> 
> Ps a little hope for those who are late but still BFN. I didn't get my BFP last time until I was 21DPO so there is still hope till AF shows :)))

Welcome



maria2611 said:


> Af finally showed this morning. My cycles seem to be getting longer though. 35 day this month :s
> Good luck everyone!

Sorry about AF



Proserpina said:


> Well, ladies, I have bad news and good news.
> 
> The bad news is that I'm a hypocrite. Back in late November/early December, when I was still WTT, I came on to one of these threads and mentioned that I didn't understand why so many women test early when one's period acts as a free "negative" pregnancy test, and early pregnancy tests so often give false negatives. Why drive yourself crazy with early BFNs, I said? Why not just wait at least until your missed period? I solemnly proclaimed my sincere intentions of waiting till after my missed period once it was my turn to TTC.
> 
> I've tested early twice now, once at 9 dpo & once this morning (12 dpo). Oh, I had my excuses--I mean--reasons. First there were my symptoms: abdominal cramping/tightness/pressure, repeated shows of a cloudy, stretchy mucus long past ovulation, fatigue, frequent urination, full breasts, and nausea. Then there was the dream I had on Friday night wherein my hot doctor told me I was pregnant, marking his first appearance in one of my dreams despite his adorableness. And then there was the fact that next week is my birthday, and if I could ascertain a pregnancy now, DH could add some maternity stuff to his gift list for me. Sadly, my initial early test at 9 dpo was BFN.
> 
> And now, the good news: today's test on the _Answer_ brand cheapie HPT was...
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> Very faint, but definitely there. At the ages of 31 (him) and almost-31 (me), a scant month after coming off the Mirena, it seems we have managed to conceive on our first try!
> 
> Very excited. Called my hot doctor's office to see if he would put in the order for a blood test to confirm ASAP. My words on the phone: "And tell that slacker not to take two weeks to put the order in! I wanna get this done _now_!" :haha:

We need pics, woman! 



kmere said:


> ok so i took my one and only digi .. it came back BFN , AF is due on the 12th so i am not out yet until she arrives.. it will be pretty interesting to get AF since we had been bd'ing since AF stopped and until this past saturday .. ughh ttc since May -June of last year

Since AF stopped? I'd be dead. :haha: :rofl:



Flowermal said:


> Hi ladies, just stumbled upon this thread. I'd most likely be testing around end of the month.. :dust: to all :happydance:

Welcome


----------



## Proserpina

Phantom710 said:


> We need pics, woman!

Of what? My test or my hot doctor?


----------



## elt1013

Eltjuh said:


> Girls, I need your help.... I'm really confused...
> 
> I did another opk today, it was definitely positive, darker than the control line. But I just went to the toilet and my cm seems to be changing from ewcm to less thick and stretchy.... there's still a lot of it, but my back pain and sore boobs have stopped aswell... So going off the normal symptoms I'd say I've already ovulated, though with the opk being positive that would mean I don't ovulate for another 24 hours (or more?)
> 
> Really don't know what to think anymore!! Really really hope we caught that egg this time with our BD on saturday night... I had such a good and happy feeling after, that we finally did manage to BD properly and then all this O malarky has made me all down again cause I'm scared we might've missed it now... :wacko:
> 
> I guess I just want to fast forward time to the 18th so I can test and know what's what...

These situations are why temping are vey helpful! Anyhow, my guess is that you are not 1dpo today. Going by the opk, you should be ovulaing today or tmrw, and some women don't have fertile cm when they actually o. It isn't that uncommon for it to leave before actual o happens. That is why they say it is better to bd when the fertile cm is present even if it several days before o!


----------



## Phantom710

Proserpina said:


> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> We need pics, woman!
> 
> Of what? My test or my hot doctor?Click to expand...

ooo.. both  had to go over and re-read. I totally missed about the hot doctor, but I WAS meaning the test


----------



## kmere

yup bd'ing since dec 19th , havent missed a day .. once i was getting a tad closer to O week we used pre seed , and had still been BD'ing since Jan 5th i know i am fertile and so is he .. lol .. so i dont think that could be the issue .. i am pretty sure i O'd since i had the O pains that i always get . i am so confused . i think if AF comes i am going to go to my OB explain whats been going on and he can look into it .. since my DH wants to keep trying after AF leaves (if she shows) instead of waiting to try again in Feb .


----------



## cantwait22

Well its 14dpo and still no af. Still a negative on the IC this morning :( So frustrating. If the witch doesnt show up today, ill go buy a frer test first thing in the morning. I have a feeling the witch is waiting till i go buy a expensive test!

I have cramps like AF is coming, but ive had them since 12dpo which isnt normal. I usually only get cramps the day when af shows up, or not till after she shows up. I hope im still in! Ill keep you posted! 

Congrats everyone with a BFP!


----------



## elt1013

I am not trying to get anyone down here by saying this, but I just want everyone to be aware. Just because you haven't had trouble getting pregnant in the past, does not mean that you are still "fertile" as alot of you put it and won't have trouble now or in the future. I have a beautiful 5 year old little girl who was conceived on the first try, but now can't seem to get pregnant for the life of me. I thought I would never have a problem as DH and I are obviously "fertile", but here we are after almost 5 years between NTNP and actively trying and nothing. Also, most of the other women who are having trouble that I talk to regularly on here have other children aswell!


----------



## cantwait22

Christy21 said:


> Hi can I join. Please put me down for the 14th. I'll be testing then if AF doesn't show. TTC number 2. I have an 11&1/2 month old boy already. Good luck to all those still to test, congrats to those with their BFP and good luck for the next month to those with a BFN this month :) x
> 
> Ps a little hope for those who are late but still BFN. I didn't get my BFP last time until I was 21DPO so there is still hope till AF shows :)))

Thank you! This gives me a little but of hope that i can still get a bfp. Im 15dpo and no af. Hopefully this will be my month


----------



## Eltjuh

Proserpina said:


> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> We need pics, woman!
> 
> Of what? My test or my hot doctor?Click to expand...

BOTH :haha:


----------



## Proserpina

Phantom710 said:


> ooo.. both  had to go over and re-read. I totally missed about the hot doctor, but I WAS meaning the test

Okay, it was hard to take a pic of my BFP. The line is faint and my camera is crappy and the flash kept blurring it out altogether. But, after putting it outside in natural light on my dirty car and focusing the camera manually, this is what I came up with: 

https://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag66/ProserpinaPomegranate/BFP_zps4176e14f.png​
As for my hot doctor, sadly, I do not have any pictures of him. I imagine he would find it suspicious if I tried to take his picture at one of our appointments, and the picture of him on the clinic's Web site is tiny and does not do him justice. 

As a consolation prize, here is a picture of my cat licking the pee-pee end of my test. (This test was so cheap that it lacked a cap!) Enjoy. 

https://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag66/ProserpinaPomegranate/lickpeepee_zps2e7857ce.png​


----------



## kmere

elt1013 said:


> I am not trying to get anyone down here by saying this, but I just want everyone to be aware. Just because you haven't had trouble getting pregnant in the past, does not mean that you are still "fertile" as alot of you put it and won't have trouble now or in the future. I have a beautiful 5 year old little girl who was conceived on the first try, but now can't seem to get pregnant for the life of me. I thought I would never have a problem as DH and I are obviously "fertile", but here we are after almost 5 years between NTNP and actively trying and nothing. Also, most of the other women who are having trouble that I talk to regularly on here have other children aswell!

i only said i know we dont have problems since we went to my ob a couple months ago and everything and i mean everything checked out just fine. i wasnt trying to be a know it all or anyhthing just stating what i was told.. the only reason why we use pre seed is because its the only lubricant that i am not allergic to . not really as a "helper" .. :hugs:


----------



## lune_miel

Since I think I'm Oing today I've been obsessed with research on timing BD and success rates. Interesting article: 
https://npr.pl/badania/timing_intercourse.pdf

My plan was for DH and I to BD for 3 days up to O but of course it's not always that easy...so I hope -3 and -2 will do the trick. -2 seems to be the highest percentage. And there's always today! 

And chart
 



Attached Files:







Chart.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## elt1013

kmere said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> I am not trying to get anyone down here by saying this, but I just want everyone to be aware. Just because you haven't had trouble getting pregnant in the past, does not mean that you are still "fertile" as alot of you put it and won't have trouble now or in the future. I have a beautiful 5 year old little girl who was conceived on the first try, but now can't seem to get pregnant for the life of me. I thought I would never have a problem as DH and I are obviously "fertile", but here we are after almost 5 years between NTNP and actively trying and nothing. Also, most of the other women who are having trouble that I talk to regularly on here have other children aswell!
> 
> i only said i know we dont have problems since we went to my ob a couple months ago and everything and i mean everything checked out just fine. i wasnt trying to be a know it all or anyhthing just stating what i was told.. the only reason why we use pre seed is because its the only lubricant that i am not allergic to . not really as a "helper" .. :hugs:Click to expand...

I was commenting to everyone in general because I hear that said alot on BnB (not specifically to you:) I don't think you sounded like a know it all at all. I was just simply saying that unexplained infertility including secondary is quite common. I never thought I would have issues, especially with everything (healthwise) checking out great. I don't wish it on anyone...but you just never know...


----------



## Flowermal

Proserpina said:


> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> ooo.. both  had to go over and re-read. I totally missed about the hot doctor, but I WAS meaning the test
> 
> Okay, it was hard to take a pic of my BFP. The line is faint and my camera is crappy and the flash kept blurring it out altogether. But, after putting it outside in natural light on my dirty car and focusing the camera manually, this is what I came up with:
> 
> https://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag66/ProserpinaPomegranate/BFP_zps4176e14f.png​
> As for my hot doctor, sadly, I do not have any pictures of him. I imagine he would find it suspicious if I tried to take his picture at one of our appointments, and the picture of him on the clinic's Web site is tiny and does not do him justice.
> 
> As a consolation prize, here is a picture of my cat licking the pee-pee end of my test. (This test was so cheap that it lacked a cap!) Enjoy.
> 
> https://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag66/ProserpinaPomegranate/lickpeepee_zps2e7857ce.png​Click to expand...

That's a gorgeous line! Congrats :happydance:


----------



## elt1013

Proserpina said:


> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> ooo.. both  had to go over and re-read. I totally missed about the hot doctor, but I WAS meaning the test
> 
> Okay, it was hard to take a pic of my BFP. The line is faint and my camera is crappy and the flash kept blurring it out altogether. But, after putting it outside in natural light on my dirty car and focusing the camera manually, this is what I came up with:
> 
> https://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag66/ProserpinaPomegranate/BFP_zps4176e14f.png​
> As for my hot doctor, sadly, I do not have any pictures of him. I imagine he would find it suspicious if I tried to take his picture at one of our appointments, and the picture of him on the clinic's Web site is tiny and does not do him justice.
> 
> As a consolation prize, here is a picture of my cat licking the pee-pee end of my test. (This test was so cheap that it lacked a cap!) Enjoy.
> 
> https://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag66/ProserpinaPomegranate/lickpeepee_zps2e7857ce.png​Click to expand...

That is a great BFP! Congrats!!


----------



## hnm

Should be ovulating either today or tomorrow (if I do, didn't last month). Testing around somewhere between January 16th and 20th if my blood work comes back telling me I ovulated this month. If not, guess I'll have to try again next month. DH, at least, is enjoying us trying :)


----------



## Eltjuh

hnm said:


> Should be ovulating either today or tomorrow (if I do, didn't last month). Testing around somewhere between January 16th and 20th if my blood work comes back telling me I ovulated this month. If not, guess I'll have to try again next month. DH, at least, is enjoying us trying :)

Welcome :flower: I've put you down for the 16th.... Good luck!!


----------



## kmere

elt1013 said:


> kmere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> I am not trying to get anyone down here by saying this, but I just want everyone to be aware. Just because you haven't had trouble getting pregnant in the past, does not mean that you are still "fertile" as alot of you put it and won't have trouble now or in the future. I have a beautiful 5 year old little girl who was conceived on the first try, but now can't seem to get pregnant for the life of me. I thought I would never have a problem as DH and I are obviously "fertile", but here we are after almost 5 years between NTNP and actively trying and nothing. Also, most of the other women who are having trouble that I talk to regularly on here have other children aswell!
> 
> i only said i know we dont have problems since we went to my ob a couple months ago and everything and i mean everything checked out just fine. i wasnt trying to be a know it all or anyhthing just stating what i was told.. the only reason why we use pre seed is because its the only lubricant that i am not allergic to . not really as a "helper" .. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I was commenting to everyone in general because I hear that said alot on BnB (not specifically to you:) I don't think you sounded like a know it all at all. I was just simply saying that unexplained infertility including secondary is quite common. I never thought I would have issues, especially with everything (healthwise) checking out great. I don't wish it on anyone...but you just never know...Click to expand...

oh i know , i just thought i would clarify , ther eis one thing that could be making it not happen persay since when i went in i was told i have the starting stages of cervical cancer .. but i rarely think of that


----------



## LisK

Proserpina said:


> As a consolation prize, here is a picture of my cat licking the pee-pee end of my test. (This test was so cheap that it lacked a cap!) Enjoy.

LOL! Ewwwwwwwww!


----------



## Proserpina

LisK said:


> Proserpina said:
> 
> 
> As a consolation prize, here is a picture of my cat licking the pee-pee end of my test. (This test was so cheap that it lacked a cap!) Enjoy.
> 
> LOL! Ewwwwwwwww!Click to expand...

You should have seen the face he made at me after licking it. He looked up at me with this pained expression on his face, mouth slightly open. Like, "Oh my gosh, your peepee tastes _terrible_!" I just patted him on the head and said, "Nobody ever accused you of being a smart cat."


----------



## Noo

Congrats on the new BFP :) 

ASF: Today I think I'm 1dpo looking at my chart and now negative OPK. However, last night I had an immensely vivid dream... We were emigrating to Australia for a new life and a new job as a midwife (too much wanted down under) and I gave birth on the plane! I didn't know I was pregnant and all I kept saying was "But I kept getting BFN!" According to my husband I woke him up several times with my leg in the air and grunting! :lol:


----------



## vic161209

yey to the new bfp :thumbup: congratz, fx for sticky beans:thumbup::flower:

pic of the cat made me lol hehe xx


----------



## ninifay

elt1013 said:


> I am not trying to get anyone down here by saying this, but I just want everyone to be aware. Just because you haven't had trouble getting pregnant in the past, does not mean that you are still "fertile" as alot of you put it and won't have trouble now or in the future. I have a beautiful 5 year old little girl who was conceived on the first try, but now can't seem to get pregnant for the life of me. I thought I would never have a problem as DH and I are obviously "fertile", but here we are after almost 5 years between NTNP and actively trying and nothing. Also, most of the other women who are having trouble that I talk to regularly on here have other children aswell!

Same here. I have a six year old, condom broke one time. One time is all it took. Now I'm goin on six years trying


----------



## mrs.ginger

babychka said:


> 16dpo, temps climbing up, no af ....but tested this AMand it was negative!!!!! :( is there any hope?

High temp and no AF??? Absolutely still hope! Good luck!


----------



## Eltjuh

That picture of the cat made me think of my son, Lucas.... 
No, he didn't lick my pee stick.. but I was gonna do an opk (dipstrip) today, so I peed in a cup and then hubby and Lucas came into the kitchen and Lucas (being almost 23 months old) looked in the cup (as hubby was carrying him) and said: 'tea' :haha:


----------



## mrs.ginger

Proserpina said:


> Well, ladies, I have bad news and good news.
> 
> The bad news is that I'm a hypocrite. Back in late November/early December, when I was still WTT, I came on to one of these threads and mentioned that I didn't understand why so many women test early when one's period acts as a free "negative" pregnancy test, and early pregnancy tests so often give false negatives. Why drive yourself crazy with early BFNs, I said? Why not just wait at least until your missed period? I solemnly proclaimed my sincere intentions of waiting till after my missed period once it was my turn to TTC.
> 
> I've tested early twice now, once at 9 dpo & once this morning (12 dpo). Oh, I had my excuses--I mean--reasons. First there were my symptoms: abdominal cramping/tightness/pressure, repeated shows of a cloudy, stretchy mucus long past ovulation, fatigue, frequent urination, full breasts, and nausea. Then there was the dream I had on Friday night wherein my hot doctor told me I was pregnant, marking his first appearance in one of my dreams despite his adorableness. And then there was the fact that next week is my birthday, and if I could ascertain a pregnancy now, DH could add some maternity stuff to his gift list for me. Sadly, my initial early test at 9 dpo was BFN.
> 
> And now, the good news: today's test on the _Answer_ brand cheapie HPT was...
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> Very faint, but definitely there. At the ages of 31 (him) and almost-31 (me), a scant month after coming off the Mirena, it seems we have managed to conceive on our first try!
> 
> Very excited. Called my hot doctor's office to see if he would put in the order for a blood test to confirm ASAP. My words on the phone: "And tell that slacker not to take two weeks to put the order in! I wanna get this done _now_!" :haha:

Huge congratulations! You are so funny. I wonder what the person on the other end of the line thought when you said that...awesome


----------



## elt1013

ninifay said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> I am not trying to get anyone down here by saying this, but I just want everyone to be aware. Just because you haven't had trouble getting pregnant in the past, does not mean that you are still "fertile" as alot of you put it and won't have trouble now or in the future. I have a beautiful 5 year old little girl who was conceived on the first try, but now can't seem to get pregnant for the life of me. I thought I would never have a problem as DH and I are obviously "fertile", but here we are after almost 5 years between NTNP and actively trying and nothing. Also, most of the other women who are having trouble that I talk to regularly on here have other children aswell!
> 
> Same here. I have a six year old, condom broke one time. One time is all it took. Now I'm goin on six years tryingClick to expand...

Sucks, doesn't it? Sometimes I just have to remind myself how lucky I am to have one, because some ladies don't get the chance to be a mom at all. As much as I want another baby, if it never happens, I will have to accept it and be the best mom I can to the perfect and healthy little girl I already have!


----------



## ninifay

elt1013 said:


> ninifay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> I am not trying to get anyone down here by saying this, but I just want everyone to be aware. Just because you haven't had trouble getting pregnant in the past, does not mean that you are still "fertile" as alot of you put it and won't have trouble now or in the future. I have a beautiful 5 year old little girl who was conceived on the first try, but now can't seem to get pregnant for the life of me. I thought I would never have a problem as DH and I are obviously "fertile", but here we are after almost 5 years between NTNP and actively trying and nothing. Also, most of the other women who are having trouble that I talk to regularly on here have other children aswell!
> 
> Same here. I have a six year old, condom broke one time. One time is all it took. Now I'm goin on six years tryingClick to expand...
> 
> Sucks, doesn't it? Sometimes I just have to remind myself how lucky I am to have one, because some ladies don't get the chance to be a mom at all. As much as I want another baby, if it never happens, I will have to accept it and be the best mom I can to the perfect and healthy little girl I already have!Click to expand...

My bf keeps saying that its just not comforting thought, but you are correct


----------



## ninifay

On other news, I called my dr today and his nurses said they sent me a letter about my blood work.... Shitty IMO but they don't usually send bad new in the mail right


----------



## Lou1

Hope everyones holding out ok.
AF due Friday but couldn't resist an early test, BFP! :happydance:


----------



## LisK

lou1 said:


> hope everyones holding out ok.
> Af due friday but couldn't resist an early test, bfp! :happydance:

congrats!!!


----------



## Melissa_M

:rofl: persapina you're hilarious!!! Congrats on your BFP!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Lou1 said:


> Hope everyones holding out ok.
> AF due Friday but couldn't resist an early test, BFP! :happydance:

Congrats!!! :happydance: H&H 9 months!!
You are bfp #6 and the 2nd today! Maybe this half of the month really is gonna be luckier than the first part! :flower:


----------



## vic161209

:thumbup: conrgatz lou :flower:


----------



## Proserpina

Melissa_M said:


> :rofl: persapina you're hilarious!!! Congrats on your BFP!!

Thanks, I try.

Maybe a little too hard sometimes...


----------



## Proserpina

mrs.ginger said:


> Huge congratulations! You are so funny. I wonder what the person on the other end of the line thought when you said that...awesome

It was a nurse and she said, "I know, right?"

My daughter saw him on Dec. 21st whereupon I asked him to complete a pre-op evaluation for her upcoming surgery on Jan. 16th. He pledged to do it "on Saturday." Yesterday morning he called and was like, "When do you need that pre-op by?" (!!!) I know they keep him busy and I think he has a bit of a reputation for being behind on paperwork and responding to calls.

I'm envisioning my request for bloodwork buried beneath a mountain of other messages from patients. Which is why I just stopped by and left a personal card that read,

"Dear Slacker,

I took a home pregnancy test this morning & it says I'm pregnant! I would like to do a blood test to confirm. How awesome would it be if I didn't have to wait two weeks for the order to be put in?"

I hope that gets his attention faster than a phone message.


----------



## samthemum

Oh man...All these BFP's! Wonderful news, congrats :) 

Tonight again I feel really really sick. I am exhausted, I had another power nap today but the feeling of nausea is almost unbearable right now. bleurgh. :(


----------



## kmere

i am just feeling so down about this now ... no bfp maybe i was too early ? ?? shoot i dont even remember when i tested for either kids .. 7 years ago for one and 15 months ago for the other .. i just have the feeling i am out. . . well as we all say i have the rest of this month and feb to continue on ..... 

on a side note i got a call from my dr today , he said my beginning stages of my cervical cancer has subsided . as it looked after i had my son, but i am still going to be under watch for any new stuff. the cells are still there but they are not growing . i did ask my ob if that has anything to do with the ttc . he reassured me that no it doesnt.. but it may screw up my ovulation since everything else is the same and has stayed the same ... but with the ovulation he jsut said for me to keep track and chart on my calendar like i always do and just make the bd longer ....
so .... thats what we will do if there is AF on sat .. My Hubby really wants another soon since like i said before his brother is getting a reversal done and its been almost 12 years for that .. sooo .. i guess what else shall i try to do ? i really have no idea what i am even asking here . haha i am soo lost and now emotional from the news but disapointed from the BFN today ..


----------



## Eltjuh

Proserpina said:


> mrs.ginger said:
> 
> 
> Huge congratulations! You are so funny. I wonder what the person on the other end of the line thought when you said that...awesome
> 
> It was a nurse and she said, "I know, right?"
> 
> My daughter saw him on Dec. 21st whereupon I asked him to complete a pre-op evaluation for her upcoming surgery on Jan. 16th. He pledged to do it "on Saturday." Yesterday morning he called and was like, "When do you need that pre-op by?" (!!!) I know they keep him busy and I think he has a bit of a reputation for being behind on paperwork and responding to calls.
> 
> I'm envisioning my request for bloodwork buried beneath a mountain of other messages from patients. Which is why I just stopped by and left a personal card that read,
> 
> "Dear Slacker,
> 
> I took a home pregnancy test this morning & it says I'm pregnant! I would like to do a blood test to confirm. How awesome would it be if I didn't have to wait two weeks for the order to be put in?"
> 
> I hope that gets his attention faster than a phone message.Click to expand...


I bet he's too busy being asked out on dates by his patients ;) haha


----------



## ninifay

Congrats on all the bfp so far!

:)


----------



## Phantom710

Great line Prosp! I saw it right away. And I love the cat


----------



## mrs.ginger

Proserpina said:


> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> We need pics, woman!
> 
> Of what? My test or my hot doctor?Click to expand...

BOTH please!!! Lol


----------



## Melissa_M

Proserpina said:


> Melissa_M said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: persapina you're hilarious!!! Congrats on your BFP!!
> 
> Thanks, I try.
> 
> Maybe a little too hard sometimes...Click to expand...

:lol: Hey, it gets results! 

.....sorry I butchered your username....said it over a couple times in my head so I'd remember how to write it once I was done reading everything....guess it didn't work!


----------



## mrs.ginger

Proserpina said:


> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> ooo.. both  had to go over and re-read. I totally missed about the hot doctor, but I WAS meaning the test
> 
> Okay, it was hard to take a pic of my BFP. The line is faint and my camera is crappy and the flash kept blurring it out altogether. But, after putting it outside in natural light on my dirty car and focusing the camera manually, this is what I came up with:
> 
> https://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag66/ProserpinaPomegranate/BFP_zps4176e14f.png​
> As for my hot doctor, sadly, I do not have any pictures of him. I imagine he would find it suspicious if I tried to take his picture at one of our appointments, and the picture of him on the clinic's Web site is tiny and does not do him justice.
> 
> As a consolation prize, here is a picture of my cat licking the pee-pee end of my test. (This test was so cheap that it lacked a cap!) Enjoy.
> 
> https://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag66/ProserpinaPomegranate/lickpeepee_zps2e7857ce.png​Click to expand...

I just want you to know I think you are hilarious...in a underlying fantastic kind of way! I love your posts!!!


----------



## Nazz4

Congrats on all the BFP's ladies... Hopefully you dust rubs off on the rest of us!

OH said my nips look huge! I don't see it though. I hope he isn't symptom spotting!


----------



## ninifay

Went to walmart to buy some cheap tests, they are sold out WTF


----------



## Nazz4

ninifay said:


> Went to walmart to buy some cheap tests, they are sold out WTF

Probably all the crazy BnBers bought em' all out. You should make a thread to find out who it was. :winkwink:


----------



## kmere

Nazz4 said:


> ninifay said:
> 
> 
> Went to walmart to buy some cheap tests, they are sold out WTF
> 
> Probably all the crazy BnBers bought em' all out. You should make a thread to find out who it was. :winkwink:Click to expand...

hhHhHhHahahahahahahaaaaaa :haha:


----------



## Proserpina

ninifay said:


> Went to walmart to buy some cheap tests, they are sold out WTF

It was me. I bought all of the cheap pregnancy tests at all of the Wal-Marts everywhere. 

Sorry about that.


----------



## ninifay

Haha.
Guess ill try the dollar store tomorrow. I hate the way the cashier looks at you.


----------



## mrs.ginger

Lou1 said:


> Hope everyones holding out ok.
> AF due Friday but couldn't resist an early test, BFP! :happydance:

Congratulations!


----------



## mrs.ginger

Proserpina said:


> mrs.ginger said:
> 
> 
> Huge congratulations! You are so funny. I wonder what the person on the other end of the line thought when you said that...awesome
> 
> It was a nurse and she said, "I know, right?"
> 
> My daughter saw him on Dec. 21st whereupon I asked him to complete a pre-op evaluation for her upcoming surgery on Jan. 16th. He pledged to do it "on Saturday." Yesterday morning he called and was like, "When do you need that pre-op by?" (!!!) I know they keep him busy and I think he has a bit of a reputation for being behind on paperwork and responding to calls.
> 
> I'm envisioning my request for bloodwork buried beneath a mountain of other messages from patients. Which is why I just stopped by and left a personal card that read,
> 
> "Dear Slacker,
> 
> I took a home pregnancy test this morning & it says I'm pregnant! I would like to do a blood test to confirm. How awesome would it be if I didn't have to wait two weeks for the order to be put in?"
> 
> I hope that gets his attention faster than a phone message.Click to expand...

Honestly with you dropping off the letter, just makes the whole thing that much funnier.


----------



## Phantom710

LOL! I love it!!! I wish I had the..ahem..balls... to do that. Hahaha


----------



## Proserpina

Phantom710 said:


> LOL! I love it!!! I wish I had the..ahem..balls... to do that. Hahaha

It's not really _cojones_. I just have a good relationship with him and know that he can stand a little gentle ribbing. 

I mean, *he hugged me at my daughter's last appointment*. Kind of unusual for a male doctor to initiate a "hey, how you doin'" hug with a female patient.


----------



## elt1013

kmere said:


> i am just feeling so down about this now ... no bfp maybe i was too early ? ?? shoot i dont even remember when i tested for either kids .. 7 years ago for one and 15 months ago for the other .. i just have the feeling i am out. . . well as we all say i have the rest of this month and feb to continue on .....
> 
> on a side note i got a call from my dr today , he said my beginning stages of my cervical cancer has subsided . as it looked after i had my son, but i am still going to be under watch for any new stuff. the cells are still there but they are not growing . i did ask my ob if that has anything to do with the ttc . he reassured me that no it doesnt.. but it may screw up my ovulation since everything else is the same and has stayed the same ... but with the ovulation he jsut said for me to keep track and chart on my calendar like i always do and just make the bd longer ....
> so .... thats what we will do if there is AF on sat .. My Hubby really wants another soon since like i said before his brother is getting a reversal done and its been almost 12 years for that .. sooo .. i guess what else shall i try to do ? i really have no idea what i am even asking here . haha i am soo lost and now emotional from the news but disapointed from the BFN today ..

You have abnormal (precancerous cells), not really the beginning stages of cancer, right? It doesn't neccesarily mean that you will get cancer.
I have also been there...was told that I had the worst stages of precancerous cells that you can have and HAD to have the LEEP procedure because it would absolutely not improve on its own and there was a very high chance I would develop cancer. I did not get the procedure and got a second opinion instead about 3 months after my daughter was born, as this was during my pregnancy. Everything turned out to be normal, and to this day, 5 years later, my paps are still normal, so doctors definately can be and were wrong in my case! When I called this doctor that basically scared the hell out of me and told him the results of the second opinion, he acted like I was lying and said that just doesn't happen. Well, I guess I am a miracle then! Mine went away on its own and I hope this is the case for you also! Sorry abot the BFN aswell :hugs:


----------



## elt1013

ninifay said:


> Haha.
> Guess ill try the dollar store tomorrow. I hate the way the cashier looks at you.

I really don't think proserpina is kidding on this one...my store is sold out too! lol


----------



## mrs.ginger

Ok so just a tiny update. FF moved my O day back one day so I guess I will be officially testing on the 14 th if AF does not show. The tests I have already done are unofficial and do not count ;)

ETA: my temps look weird now because of the cover line. Anyone have any insight on my chart? I would appreciate it greatly!


----------



## kmere

When I was pregnant with my son.i got the abnormalcells 
Normally after delivery "it in a way washes away".. In my case it didnt. It got worse and now its 
Stage 1 but not bad.. I guess from what I gathered.. Oh and thank you about the bfn , I doubt I will get a bfp, . That just gives me more time..


----------



## Jodiejode

Proserpina said:


> Well, ladies, I have bad news and good news.
> 
> The bad news is that I'm a hypocrite. Back in late November/early December, when I was still WTT, I came on to one of these threads and mentioned that I didn't understand why so many women test early when one's period acts as a free "negative" pregnancy test, and early pregnancy tests so often give false negatives. Why drive yourself crazy with early BFNs, I said? Why not just wait at least until your missed period? I solemnly proclaimed my sincere intentions of waiting till after my missed period once it was my turn to TTC.
> 
> I've tested early twice now, once at 9 dpo & once this morning (12 dpo). Oh, I had my excuses--I mean--reasons. First there were my symptoms: abdominal cramping/tightness/pressure, repeated shows of a cloudy, stretchy mucus long past ovulation, fatigue, frequent urination, full breasts, and nausea. Then there was the dream I had on Friday night wherein my hot doctor told me I was pregnant, marking his first appearance in one of my dreams despite his adorableness. And then there was the fact that next week is my birthday, and if I could ascertain a pregnancy now, DH could add some maternity stuff to his gift list for me. Sadly, my initial early test at 9 dpo was BFN.
> 
> And now, the good news: today's test on the _Answer_ brand cheapie HPT was...
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> Very faint, but definitely there. At the ages of 31 (him) and almost-31 (me), a scant month after coming off the Mirena, it seems we have managed to conceive on our first try!
> 
> Very excited. Called my hot doctor's office to see if he would put in the order for a blood test to confirm ASAP. My words on the phone: "And tell that slacker not to take two weeks to put the order in! I wanna get this done _now_!" :haha:

Ha ha ha I loved your post Proserpina! The tone and humour were classic. :) but even better than that I'm jumping for joy for you that you got a bfp and now understand how nuts the hpts can make women. This month was my first time as well and I knew I would be shocking at waiting. I was even worse than I thought I would be. I was was desperate to test by 6 dpo. Lol I held out until 10dpo though.

Have the most amazing birthday next week!!!


----------



## Flowermal

Hi ladies need some help here. I've been using OPKs the past few cycles and I've never quite had a "positive" OPK. The lines have got close but never dark enough. Here're my tests over the past few days. Dunno what to make of it, any help or opinions greatly appreciated :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## babychka

Af today on 17dpo :( huge temP plummet preceded it this morning


----------



## LisK

Tested today and got a BFN. So frustrating this cycle because I'm not even sure that I actually ovulated (POS OPK but no temp shift). If I did ovulate I would be about 9 DPO.


----------



## elt1013

Flowermal said:


> Hi ladies need some help here. I've been using OPKs the past few cycles and I've never quite had a "positive" OPK. The lines have got close but never dark enough. Here're my tests over the past few days. Dunno what to make of it, any help or opinions greatly appreciated :)

I never even get near positives on those internet cheapies, so I can't use them at all. When do you expect to o? All of the lines seem pretty light so far(allthough it's hard to tell from that pic), so I think you must have atleast a few more days.


----------



## elt1013

LisK said:


> Tested today and got a BFN. So frustrating this cycle because I'm not even sure that I actually ovulated (POS OPK but no temp shift). If I did ovulate I would be about 9 DPO.

Wow, your chart is def crazy! I don't think you ovulated yet based on your chart, but with all that fertile cm lately, you may soon! Are your opks getting any darker the last few days? If not, it is common to get alot of fertile cm on an anovulatory cycle or with delayed ovulation. Hope o comes soon for you!


----------



## LisK

elt1013 said:


> LisK said:
> 
> 
> Tested today and got a BFN. So frustrating this cycle because I'm not even sure that I actually ovulated (POS OPK but no temp shift). If I did ovulate I would be about 9 DPO.
> 
> Wow, your chart is def crazy! I don't think you ovulated yet based on your chart, but with all that fertile cm lately, you may soon! Are your opks getting any darker the last few days? If not, it is common to get alot of fertile cm on an anovulatory cycle or with delayed ovulation. Hope o comes soon for you!Click to expand...

I'm using the digital smilie face OPKs so I don't have lines to compare. Just negatives. This is my first post partem cycle so I was expecting it to be a little weird... but this is just ridiculous.


----------



## irishchick02

I will be hopefully testing on the 12th, my af is due on that day but hopefully will not be getting it haha


----------



## Eltjuh

Flowermal said:


> Hi ladies need some help here. I've been using OPKs the past few cycles and I've never quite had a "positive" OPK. The lines have got close but never dark enough. Here're my tests over the past few days. Dunno what to make of it, any help or opinions greatly appreciated :)

I'd say your 2nd one on the 9th of january was the darkest and they seem to go lighter again after that... but I'm not sure...


----------



## Eltjuh

babychka said:


> Af today on 17dpo :( huge temP plummet preceded it this morning

So sorry!! Your chart was looking pretty good aswell, as far as I could tell!! :cry: Good luck next cycle!! 



irishchick02 said:


> I will be hopefully testing on the 12th, my af is due on that day but hopefully will not be getting it haha

Good luck!! I'll add you to the list :)


----------



## elt1013

LisK said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LisK said:
> 
> 
> Tested today and got a BFN. So frustrating this cycle because I'm not even sure that I actually ovulated (POS OPK but no temp shift). If I did ovulate I would be about 9 DPO.
> 
> Wow, your chart is def crazy! I don't think you ovulated yet based on your chart, but with all that fertile cm lately, you may soon! Are your opks getting any darker the last few days? If not, it is common to get alot of fertile cm on an anovulatory cycle or with delayed ovulation. Hope o comes soon for you!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm using the digital smilie face OPKs so I don't have lines to compare. Just negatives. This is my first post partem cycle so I was expecting it to be a little weird... but this is just ridiculous.Click to expand...

Well, that explains it!


----------



## Flowermal

elt1013 said:


> Flowermal said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies need some help here. I've been using OPKs the past few cycles and I've never quite had a "positive" OPK. The lines have got close but never dark enough. Here're my tests over the past few days. Dunno what to make of it, any help or opinions greatly appreciated :)
> 
> I never even get near positives on those internet cheapies, so I can't use them at all. When do you expect to o? All of the lines seem pretty light so far(allthough it's hard to tell from that pic), so I think you must have atleast a few more days.Click to expand...

Hi Elt, I was expecting to ovulate around 3rd/4th.. Had a sharp pain near on my left lower abdomen on the 3rd so not sure if that was O pains.. Lasted a few seconds.. However the lines got the darkest yesterday and today they've started to get lighter.. Let me try and get a closer shot of those


----------



## Flowermal

Here's a close-up of yesterday's where it was darkest.. Today the OPKs have started fading out.. Anyway just to play it safe we BDed on 3rd and yesterday.. Do u think I should continue to use the OPKs? Thanks :flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## LisK

elt1013 said:


> LisK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LisK said:
> 
> 
> Tested today and got a BFN. So frustrating this cycle because I'm not even sure that I actually ovulated (POS OPK but no temp shift). If I did ovulate I would be about 9 DPO.
> 
> Wow, your chart is def crazy! I don't think you ovulated yet based on your chart, but with all that fertile cm lately, you may soon! Are your opks getting any darker the last few days? If not, it is common to get alot of fertile cm on an anovulatory cycle or with delayed ovulation. Hope o comes soon for you!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm using the digital smilie face OPKs so I don't have lines to compare. Just negatives. This is my first post partem cycle so I was expecting it to be a little weird... but this is just ridiculous.Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that explains it!Click to expand...

Yeah. But my baby is 8 months old! My body needs to get it together already. My DH says my chart is trying to spell something out in dots. Ha


----------



## Eltjuh

LisK said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LisK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LisK said:
> 
> 
> Tested today and got a BFN. So frustrating this cycle because I'm not even sure that I actually ovulated (POS OPK but no temp shift). If I did ovulate I would be about 9 DPO.
> 
> Wow, your chart is def crazy! I don't think you ovulated yet based on your chart, but with all that fertile cm lately, you may soon! Are your opks getting any darker the last few days? If not, it is common to get alot of fertile cm on an anovulatory cycle or with delayed ovulation. Hope o comes soon for you!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm using the digital smilie face OPKs so I don't have lines to compare. Just negatives. This is my first post partem cycle so I was expecting it to be a little weird... but this is just ridiculous.Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that explains it!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. But my baby is 8 months old! My body needs to get it together already. My DH says my chart is trying to spell something out in dots. HaClick to expand...


I breastfed my son until he was 6 months, then didn't get a period until he was 7 or 8 months (I think) and the first 2 cycles were pretty long, about 6 weeks apart I think then 2 cycles of 34 days, then a 41 day cycle, and then it started sorting itself out a bit more, though it was a bit shorter than normal first and then around july 2012 (when my son was 18 months!!) it finally got back to normal 30 days and have had my period on the same date each month ever since (apart from when we had the mc, but went straight back to normal once I had my first period after that).


----------



## LisK

Eltjuh said:


> LisK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LisK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LisK said:
> 
> 
> Tested today and got a BFN. So frustrating this cycle because I'm not even sure that I actually ovulated (POS OPK but no temp shift). If I did ovulate I would be about 9 DPO.
> 
> Wow, your chart is def crazy! I don't think you ovulated yet based on your chart, but with all that fertile cm lately, you may soon! Are your opks getting any darker the last few days? If not, it is common to get alot of fertile cm on an anovulatory cycle or with delayed ovulation. Hope o comes soon for you!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm using the digital smilie face OPKs so I don't have lines to compare. Just negatives. This is my first post partem cycle so I was expecting it to be a little weird... but this is just ridiculous.Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that explains it!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. But my baby is 8 months old! My body needs to get it together already. My DH says my chart is trying to spell something out in dots. HaClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I breastfed my son until he was 6 months, then didn't get a period until he was 7 or 8 months (I think) and the first 2 cycles were pretty long, about 6 weeks apart I think then 2 cycles of 34 days, then a 41 day cycle, and then it started sorting itself out a bit more, though it was a bit shorter than normal first and then around july 2012 (when my son was 18 months!!) it finally got back to normal 30 days and have had my period on the same date each month ever since (apart from when we had the mc, but went straight back to normal once I had my first period after that).Click to expand...

Hmmm so maybe it's going to be a super long cycle. I guess I will just keep OPKing. We have been DTD every other day just to be safe. I am still nursing (quite a bit - and a lot and night) so I'm sure that's not helping. When I got my first PP AF last month I was so exited to be able to TTC again. But it's making me crazy! :)


----------



## LongingForNo2

Proserpina said:


> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> ooo.. both  had to go over and re-read. I totally missed about the hot doctor, but I WAS meaning the test
> 
> Okay, it was hard to take a pic of my BFP. The line is faint and my camera is crappy and the flash kept blurring it out altogether. But, after putting it outside in natural light on my dirty car and focusing the camera manually, this is what I came up with:
> 
> https://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag66/ProserpinaPomegranate/BFP_zps4176e14f.png​
> As for my hot doctor, sadly, I do not have any pictures of him. I imagine he would find it suspicious if I tried to take his picture at one of our appointments, and the picture of him on the clinic's Web site is tiny and does not do him justice.
> 
> As a consolation prize, here is a picture of my cat licking the pee-pee end of my test. (This test was so cheap that it lacked a cap!) Enjoy.
> 
> https://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag66/ProserpinaPomegranate/lickpeepee_zps2e7857ce.png​Click to expand...

Congratulations hunnie. That's definitley quite a clear BFP :) wishing you a H&H 9months <3


----------



## kel21

AF came today, so I'm out. Looks like I actually o'd around my usual time, not cd17 like my temps spiked at. I'll see ya in feb!

Congrats to all of the bfp's.

Good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## mrs.ginger

I posted this on the other January test thread, but would really love help if anyone can!


If someone doesn't mind, could you please take a peek at my chart? After FF says I O this month, my temps seem low and close to cover line. Now the last 2 days they have gone up. I'm confused. I had pos opk on the 11 and 12 but maybe I didn't O till late (the last few days) and that's why the weird temps? So many questions lol. I just would love if someone could tell me what they thought!


----------



## ninifay

Doctor called today... He says I didn't even ovulate. I guess I was just completely misreads the tests.. I was so sure, 

Guess I'm out. Gotta wait two weeks then call him to see if a period ever started,even though I know it won't. 

I won't be on for awhile. 
;(

Good luck everyone.


----------



## adopim

I tested a day earlier than I was down on Page 1... but here is the test:
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/4FFA6622-52B5-430A-BECC-8A02FF759FF7-2857-000003446432C3D6_zps9894273c.jpg


https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/A940F30D-E666-49F8-8426-D97627CEB7CA-2857-000003446C9A9CD2_zps62de3fb8.jpg

The bottom one is not the best, supposed to be in natural light but I couldn't get a good shot straight on....

What do you ladies think? (Sorry for those in my other threads where I posted these also, I just wanted as many opinions as I could get...) Thank you in advance! :hugs:


----------



## LisK

adopim said:


> I tested a day earlier than I was down on Page 1... but here is the test:
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/4FFA6622-52B5-430A-BECC-8A02FF759FF7-2857-000003446432C3D6_zps9894273c.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/A940F30D-E666-49F8-8426-D97627CEB7CA-2857-000003446C9A9CD2_zps62de3fb8.jpg
> 
> The bottom one is not the best, supposed to be in natural light but I couldn't get a good shot straight on....
> 
> What do you ladies think? (Sorry for those in my other threads where I posted these also, I just wanted as many opinions as I could get...) Thank you in advance! :hugs:

I SEE A LINE!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kobes Mummie

adopim said:


> I tested a day earlier than I was down on Page 1... but here is the test:
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/4FFA6622-52B5-430A-BECC-8A02FF759FF7-2857-000003446432C3D6_zps9894273c.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/A940F30D-E666-49F8-8426-D97627CEB7CA-2857-000003446C9A9CD2_zps62de3fb8.jpg
> 
> The bottom one is not the best, supposed to be in natural light but I couldn't get a good shot straight on....
> 
> What do you ladies think? (Sorry for those in my other threads where I posted these also, I just wanted as many opinions as I could get...) Thank you in advance! :hugs:

I see a line in the top one :) woop xx


----------



## samthemum

I see a PINK line on both! wow :) xxx


----------



## Eltjuh

kel21 said:


> AF came today, so I'm out. Looks like I actually o'd around my usual time, not cd17 like my temps spiked at. I'll see ya in feb!
> 
> Congrats to all of the bfp's.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting!

So sorry!! Good luck next month!! :hugs:



ninifay said:


> Doctor called today... He says I didn't even ovulate. I guess I was just completely misreads the tests.. I was so sure,
> 
> Guess I'm out. Gotta wait two weeks then call him to see if a period ever started,even though I know it won't.
> 
> I won't be on for awhile.
> ;(
> 
> Good luck everyone.

Sorry to hear you haven't ovulated!! :cry: I'll put you down as out.... :( If anything changes we can always adjust it! Good luck next month!! :hugs:



adopim said:


> I tested a day earlier than I was down on Page 1... but here is the test:
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/4FFA6622-52B5-430A-BECC-8A02FF759FF7-2857-000003446432C3D6_zps9894273c.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/A940F30D-E666-49F8-8426-D97627CEB7CA-2857-000003446C9A9CD2_zps62de3fb8.jpg
> 
> The bottom one is not the best, supposed to be in natural light but I couldn't get a good shot straight on....
> 
> What do you ladies think? (Sorry for those in my other threads where I posted these also, I just wanted as many opinions as I could get...) Thank you in advance! :hugs:

YES!! Definitely a :bfp:!!! I see it on the top AND bottom one!! the bottom picture is a lot more faint but that's just the light and angle of the picture, but I can still see it!! Hubby can see it too on the top one and when I tilted my screen the bottom one is pretty dark aswell! Congrats!! I'll put you down for :bfp:#7 :happydance: H&H 9 months


----------



## hanibal766

Well ladies, 

After me being such a BFN-phobe and not wanting to test early, even though I had loads of symptoms and I kept telling myself that I can only test the day after AF was due (15dpo), I have indeed been very patient and tested at 15dpo this morning. 
I discovered my fears were totally unfounded. I could have got a BFP days ago, because I got a VERY :bfp: this morning! :happydance:
:yipee::dance::wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







test 15dpo.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## AussieBub

I'm now a week late and testing tomorrow with the first pee of the day. Really hoping to get my BFP tomorrow. Can you lovely ladies send me some sticky vibes and baby dust to help me through tomorrow. Congratulations to all you lucky ladies so far. Really hoping to be in there with you. Fingers crossed. H&H 9 months to all you lucky ladies!

-AussieBub


----------



## LisK

hanibal766 said:


> well ladies,
> 
> after me being such a bfn-phobe and not wanting to test early, even though i had loads of symptoms and i kept telling myself that i can only test the day after af was due (15dpo), i have indeed been very patient and tested at 15dpo this morning.
> I discovered my fears were totally unfounded. I could have got a bfp days ago, because i got a very :bfp: This morning! :happydance:
> :yipee::dance::wohoo:

yay!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## adopim

hanibal766 said:


> Well ladies,
> 
> After me being such a BFN-phobe and not wanting to test early, even though I had loads of symptoms and I kept telling myself that I can only test the day after AF was due (15dpo), I have indeed been very patient and tested at 15dpo this morning.
> I discovered my fears were totally unfounded. I could have got a BFP days ago, because I got a VERY :bfp: this morning! :happydance:
> :yipee::dance::wohoo:

Yay! :happydance: Congrats!!


----------



## sugarpi24

Congrats adopim and hanibal! ! So exciting! Hanibal that is definitely a BFP!! Adopim looks like yours is getting there to being darker!! Hope you two have a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## Eltjuh

hanibal766 said:


> Well ladies,
> 
> After me being such a BFN-phobe and not wanting to test early, even though I had loads of symptoms and I kept telling myself that I can only test the day after AF was due (15dpo), I have indeed been very patient and tested at 15dpo this morning.
> I discovered my fears were totally unfounded. I could have got a BFP days ago, because I got a VERY :bfp: this morning! :happydance:
> :yipee::dance::wohoo:

OMG!! That is like the darkest FRER I've ever seen!! Awesome news!! This part of the month is definitely luckier than the first couple of days were!! 
Hopefully the luck stays with us throughout the rest of the month!!!

Congrats (bfp #8) H&H 9 months to you!! :happydance:



AussieBub said:


> I'm now a week late and testing tomorrow with the first pee of the day. Really hoping to get my BFP tomorrow. Can you lovely ladies send me some sticky vibes and baby dust to help me through tomorrow. Congratulations to all you lucky ladies so far. Really hoping to be in there with you. Fingers crossed. H&H 9 months to all you lucky ladies!
> 
> -AussieBub

Oh so exciting, can't wait for you to test!!! Surely you'd get a bfp if you're already a week late?! Good luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## samthemum

Wow Hanibal, lovely pic there :) Congrats!

I would love to hear of your symptoms for those that got their BFP?

Today I have had some pretty ***TMI*** big globs of snotty yellowy CM, never had this happen this side of my cycle. Usually getting watery by now and having that AF smell that she kindly brings...Nothing like that. I smell fertile?? I dunno if you ladies notice but when I am most fertile I smell kinda sweet, well that smell is there. Odd. :huh:

I have come to the conclusion that I am broken.:awww::img::shrug:


----------



## adopim

Well for me I tried really hard to relax and not symptom spot. But I noticed a lot of odd pains in my lower abdomen. One extremely odd thing is is that the last 3 days my belly has felt extremely warm to the touch and I have felt very hot. I don't know if it's related or not but it's something that's different. TMI, my urine has also smelled very strong despite the fact that I have been drinking a lot of water. Again, I don't know if it's related, but it's a few things I noticed that were different (sore breasts for me, but that's normal no matter what)


----------



## Noo

adopim said:


> I tested a day earlier than I was down on Page 1... but here is the test:
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/4FFA6622-52B5-430A-BECC-8A02FF759FF7-2857-000003446432C3D6_zps9894273c.jpg
> :

:bfp: :bfp: Congratulations :)


----------



## ciz

wow 8 bfps havent been on for couple days. huge congrats ladies


----------



## hanibal766

Thanks ladies! I'm very happy and despite being shattered all the time i'm on :cloud9:
I have written down my symptoms for those who are interested. I had been recording them daily on my phone app, so I have written them down exactly as recorded.
Good luck ladies I hope you all get your BFP's soon! :thumbup:

*2dpo*  Very slight and brief twinging in abdomen. Slight boob sensations.

*4dpo*  Twinges and cramps in lower abdomen area. Creamy white CM.

*5dpo*  Thick CM in the evening. Slight pinchy feelings in lower abdomen on and off. Headache in the evening from having a few sips of wine which got worse. Slight nausea.

*6dpo*  Creamy white CM. Boobs hurt when I coughed or laughed, more in the muscle part rather than at the top area. Slight twinges in abdomen area.

*7dpo* Creamy white CM. Boob pain, like a throbbing achey pain around the muscle area and under armpits. Gassy in evening. Trouble sleeping.

*8dpo*  No CM at all other than when I examined myself I had a tiny, small amount of pink CM on my finger (which must have been IB). Cervix was soft.

*9dpo*  No CM at all. Twinges in abdomen, sharp throbbing pain in back of head/neck for a few seconds in the morning. Dizzy and lightheaded after bath. I had to lay down on the sofa naked while my OH fanned me! :blush: Slight headache after. Spots. Fatigue. Trouble sleeping.

*10dpo*  Only had a tiny amount of white CM all day. On and off twinges in abdomen area. Spots. Bad trouble sleeping.

*11dpo*  Boobs pain, lots of saliva and nauseous (especially during a 2 hour car journey). Kind of like a hunger/gassy/acid reflux sensation in stomach. Very fatigued. Small amount of white CM. Spots.

*12dpo*  Creamy white CM. Twinges in abdomen.

*13dpo*  Very,very tired all day. Hungry. Pressure feeling in abdomen. Boobs felt fuller and hurt. Spots. Slight trouble sleeping.

*14dpo*  Clearer white CM. So, so, so tired. :sleep:

*15dpo*  BFP! :happydance: (which I would've got a few days ago if I had tested!), very, VERY tired and hungry!

Apart from having the odd face of spots, all the symptoms above are very unusual for me, especially the boob pain!
xxx


----------



## Noo

hanibal766 said:


> Well ladies,
> 
> After me being such a BFN-phobe and not wanting to test early, even though I had loads of symptoms and I kept telling myself that I can only test the day after AF was due (15dpo), I have indeed been very patient and tested at 15dpo this morning.
> I discovered my fears were totally unfounded. I could have got a BFP days ago, because I got a VERY :bfp: this morning! :happydance:
> :yipee::dance::wohoo:

Hmm I'm not sure I can see a line there.... Are you sure that's a :bfp: ??? 
Hahaha! Just kidding! That line is fricken amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## mrs.ginger

Congratulations Adopim and Hanibal!

Good luck Aussibub!!!


----------



## vic161209

yey adopim & hanibal def 2 bfp :flower::flower: h&h 9mths:happydance:


----------



## Sheffie

AF came 2 days early. Fingers crossed for a valentines BFP now! Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## linz85

Hi all, congrats to the positive testers  ill be testing on the 12. I have no idea how late I am lol as my last period was the 5th December and I have no idea howling my cycles are as I've only got the implant out 8th October x x


----------



## mrs.ginger

I would say that with a long gap like that it sounds like a possibility for sure Lindz! I will FX for you!


----------



## linz85

mrs.ginger said:


> I would say that with a long gap like that it sounds like a possibility for sure Lindz! I will FX for you!

I would hope so :-D But I have been 6 weeks before without a period but hopefully not this time x x


----------



## adopim

Thank you to everyone! I'm not sure if I'm going to tell DH tonight or not yet. I might wait until the line gets a little bit darker. It's there, but I think he would like to see a darker line. I bought some onsies today that I had planned on giving to him to "tell" him though. We'll see, he knew that I was planning on testing, so he might actually ask me. Plus we are supposed to go out for our friend's birthday tomorrow, he would wonder why I'm not drinking.... 



mrs.ginger said:


> I posted this on the other January test thread, but would really love help if anyone can!
> 
> 
> If someone doesn't mind, could you please take a peek at my chart? After FF says I O this month, my temps seem low and close to cover line. Now the last 2 days they have gone up. I'm confused. I had pos opk on the 11 and 12 but maybe I didn't O till late (the last few days) and that's why the weird temps? So many questions lol. I just would love if someone could tell me what they thought!

Do you know how long your cycles normally are? I'm wondering why FF put the Ov date where they did.... I'm not sure about that one... maybe due to the pos OPKs?



ninifay said:


> Doctor called today... He says I didn't even ovulate. I guess I was just completely misreads the tests.. I was so sure,
> 
> Guess I'm out. Gotta wait two weeks then call him to see if a period ever started,even though I know it won't.
> 
> I won't be on for awhile.
> ;(
> 
> Good luck everyone.

I'm sorry :hugs: :( 



AussieBub said:


> I'm now a week late and testing tomorrow with the first pee of the day. Really hoping to get my BFP tomorrow. Can you lovely ladies send me some sticky vibes and baby dust to help me through tomorrow. Congratulations to all you lucky ladies so far. Really hoping to be in there with you. Fingers crossed. H&H 9 months to all you lucky ladies!
> 
> -AussieBub

sending lots of :dust:!



linz85 said:


> Hi all, congrats to the positive testers  ill be testing on the 12. I have no idea how late I am lol as my last period was the 5th December and I have no idea howling my cycles are as I've only got the implant out 8th October x x

Good luck! :)


----------



## babykhu

Hiya

Il be testing 29th jan.. Feeling positive this month, i hope this is our year x


----------



## mrs.ginger

@adopim My cycles are usually an average of 27 days. Give or take a day. I usually O on CD 14 but I had neg opk the few days after CD 12 this month and stopped after CD 14. I have had one 25 day cycle maybe 6 or so months ago so this could be another short cycle. Either this stuff gets complicated or I over think it all. Maybe both!


----------



## Girly922

Congrats adopim & Hannibal. H&H 9 months to you both!! 

Sending you lots of :dust: AussieBub


----------



## adopim

mrs.ginger said:


> @adopim My cycles are usually an average of 27 days. Give or take a day. I usually O on CD 14 but I had neg opk the few days after CD 12 this month and stopped after CD 14. I have had one 25 day cycle maybe 6 or so months ago so this could be another short cycle. Either this stuff gets complicated or I over think it all. Maybe both!

Hmm, I am led to think that it's probably another short cycle or it is possible that you just Ov'd earlier than is normal. Sounds like your usual LP is 13 days. So that's why I think it's more likely a shorter 25 day cycle. Generally you're LP doesn't change from cycle to cycle (unless you actively do or take something meant to lengthen it). This stuff does get complicated, but I am guilty of overthinking literally everything too!


----------



## Nazz4

Congrats ladies! Hopefully all the BFP luck rubs off on the rest of us!


----------



## Nazz4

Adopim, I just noticed we O'd on the same day! Makes me want to test to see if I get anything too lol, but I'm waiting until Monday just to be sure AF doesn't show up before pulling my hair out over trying to find lines and what not.:haha:


----------



## mrs.ginger

I was supposed to wait till Monday. I failed. Miserably. It's ok though. Feed the need haha


----------



## mrs.ginger

Quote:
Originally Posted by mrs.ginger 
@adopim My cycles are usually an average of 27 days. Give or take a day. I usually O on CD 14 but I had neg opk the few days after CD 12 this month and stopped after CD 14. I have had one 25 day cycle maybe 6 or so months ago so this could be another short cycle. Either this stuff gets complicated or I over think it all. Maybe both!
Hmm, I am led to think that it's probably another short cycle or it is possible that you just Ov'd earlier than is normal. Sounds like your usual LP is 13 days. So that's why I think it's more likely a shorter 25 day cycle. Generally you're LP doesn't change from cycle to cycle (unless you actively do or take something meant to lengthen it). This stuff does get complicated, but I am guilty of overthinking literally everything too!

If it is another short cycle then the temp rise yesterday could be a very good thing. I'll take it lol. Thank you again!


----------



## adopim

Nazz4 said:


> Adopim, I just noticed we O'd on the same day! Makes me want to test to see if I get anything too lol, but I'm waiting until Monday just to be sure AF doesn't show up before pulling my hair out over trying to find lines and what not.:haha:

Yeah, my goal was to wait until tomorrow, but I just couldn't wait another day! FF had predicted AF to start today (because AF started on what would have been CD24 last cycle so it was just matching it up with last cycle) but I predicted a Friday or Saturday start. I just couldn't contain myself anymore, and the line was so very faint, but darker than I thought I would be dealing with at 9DPO. I support waiting all the way if you are able! I'm just an addict. Haha. My hCG isn't high enough for a 25mIU test yet (Dollar Tree one read negative this morning, but it is significantly less sensitive than a FRER), but if I've got a sticky bean, then it will be in a few days time.



mrs.ginger said:


> If it is another short cycle then the temp rise yesterday could be a very good thing. I'll take it lol. Thank you again!

That could be a very good thing! :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## kmere

well i could very well be out , spotting atm .. so i am guessing AF will fully show tomorrow . but that just means my cycle went to a 27 day cycle .. so one day earlier than normal . CONGRATS TO ALL THE BFPS !! and fx for everyone else . :)


----------



## elt1013

hanibal766 said:


> Well ladies,
> 
> After me being such a BFN-phobe and not wanting to test early, even though I had loads of symptoms and I kept telling myself that I can only test the day after AF was due (15dpo), I have indeed been very patient and tested at 15dpo this morning.
> I discovered my fears were totally unfounded. I could have got a BFP days ago, because I got a VERY :bfp: this morning! :happydance:
> :yipee::dance::wohoo:

WOW!!! Awesome BFP...congrats! Any symptoms you would like to share?


----------



## elt1013

adopim said:


> I tested a day earlier than I was down on Page 1... but here is the test:
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/4FFA6622-52B5-430A-BECC-8A02FF759FF7-2857-000003446432C3D6_zps9894273c.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/A940F30D-E666-49F8-8426-D97627CEB7CA-2857-000003446C9A9CD2_zps62de3fb8.jpg
> 
> The bottom one is not the best, supposed to be in natural light but I couldn't get a good shot straight on....
> 
> What do you ladies think? (Sorry for those in my other threads where I posted these also, I just wanted as many opinions as I could get...) Thank you in advance! :hugs:

I see lines on both pics...BFP! Congrats!


----------



## elt1013

elt1013 said:


> hanibal766 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies,
> 
> After me being such a BFN-phobe and not wanting to test early, even though I had loads of symptoms and I kept telling myself that I can only test the day after AF was due (15dpo), I have indeed been very patient and tested at 15dpo this morning.
> I discovered my fears were totally unfounded. I could have got a BFP days ago, because I got a VERY :bfp: this morning! :happydance:
> :yipee::dance::wohoo:
> 
> WOW!!! Awesome BFP...congrats! Any symptoms you would like to share?Click to expand...

Oops BFP ladies...I just realized I got ahead of myself and you ladies already posted your symptoms, thanks!


----------



## elt1013

Flowermal said:


> Here's a close-up of yesterday's where it was darkest.. Today the OPKs have started fading out.. Anyway just to play it safe we BDed on 3rd and yesterday.. Do u think I should continue to use the OPKs? Thanks :flower:

Yeah, yesterdays definately were the darkest, but I would continue the opks for another day just to make sure.


----------



## elt1013

mrs.ginger said:


> I posted this on the other January test thread, but would really love help if anyone can!
> 
> 
> If someone doesn't mind, could you please take a peek at my chart? After FF says I O this month, my temps seem low and close to cover line. Now the last 2 days they have gone up. I'm confused. I had pos opk on the 11 and 12 but maybe I didn't O till late (the last few days) and that's why the weird temps? So many questions lol. I just would love if someone could tell me what they thought!

I would say FF is right, or pretty close anyhow. Just remember that the coverline has no real significance. It is only a visual tool to help see the biophasic pattern in our chart! It does make me a little uneasy too when mine is on or near it aswell though, so I know what you are saying. What really counts on your chart is that pretty nice rise at 9dpo...looking good :thumbup:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats everyone on your BFPS!! 

I am a POAS addict so I have already tested the last few days with BFN's... AF should be here Monday but I dont have any symptoms so I am not holding out any hope.


----------



## mrs.ginger

Thank you Elt1013. I think if temp is still high tomorrow I may start getting my hopes up. Trying not to now as I have been disappointed before!


----------



## tekkitten

mrs.ginger said:


> Thank you Elt1013. I think if temp is still high tomorrow I may start getting my hopes up. Trying not to now as I have been disappointed before!

Looks like a slow rise to me :) Thats what I had this month, it can happen! Wishing you luck girl, I agree that hike looks pretty good!


----------



## Flowermal

Congrats hanibal and adopim :):)


----------



## mrs.ginger

Wow tekkitten your temps were very low! Thanks comments!!! How are you feeling these days? I hope you have a very H+H 9 months!

I will not get my hopes up, I will not get my hopes up, I will not get my hopes up, lol. I was also going to say I will skip testing tomorrow am but I think we all know THAT'S NOT gonna happen lol.


----------



## tekkitten

I know! I didn't even think I ovulated based on the temps, the only reason I knew was because if opks and cm. and I pains. I never have temps that low after o, just this month! Ff had my o day on cd22, but I know that was not the case :) so it can happen!

I'm feeling good :) hcg is going up nicely so fingers crossed!

And I am a total early tester, so I hear ya on that too ;) let me know how it goes!


----------



## kmere

Well yup AF came tonight.. So count me out


----------



## Eltjuh

kmere said:


> Well yup AF came tonight.. So count me out

So sorry!! :hugs: good luck next month!!!


----------



## Becca_89

Hi all, was due af yesterday still no sign, although did a test before bed (i know urine best in morning) but not even the faintest line, so i think the witch will be showing sometime soon! :(
Congrats to all with bfp :) xxx


----------



## MommaCC

WOW! Look at all these :bfp:s !!!! Congratulations girls. Thanka for sharing your symptoms too! 
Well I'm a poas-aholic so I tested this morning and I'm sure I've got a faint second line. It came up in the time frame and has got darker but it's still very faint. Looks like my tests did with the boys early on. I'd love to post the pics I've taken but I'm on my mobile so can't :( if anyone wants to help me out I can email them?? I'd love some more opinions??


----------



## Eltjuh

MommaCC said:


> WOW! Look at all these :bfp:s !!!! Congratulations girls. Thanka for sharing your symptoms too!
> Well I'm a poas-aholic so I tested this morning and I'm sure I've got a faint second line. It came up in the time frame and has got darker but it's still very faint. Looks like my tests did with the boys early on. I'd love to post the pics I've taken but I'm on my mobile so can't :( if anyone wants to help me out I can email them?? I'd love some more opinions??

If you email them to me I'll put them up for you! Would love to see some pictures :)


----------



## MommaCC

I'll do it now hun thank you xxx


----------



## Noo

FF has confirmed my O date - 3dpo. Not convinced I'll be preg this month as we didn't BD much. Fancied a bit of a break this cycle and I've got a big night out planned on 27th so although I'll be over the moon if I'm pregnant - I'll also not be heartbroken if I'm not! I'm not going to particularly symptom spot this cycle as I was really caught out by my chemical last month as I felt SO pregnant... than BAM! AF 4 days late after BFP x 2! Grrr!


----------



## LisK

Tested again this morning at 11 days past positive OPK. BFN. Was especially rough because I had just woken up from a dream in which I got a BFP. :(


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining in :o) 

I'm new to baby and bump and on CD11 today, my cycles are usually 25 days so I'll be testing on the 24th Jan - if I can wait that long lol.

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## txrangersfan

AF is due Tuesday after a 16 day lp and today's test was a BFN. I've been using opks too and they've been getting darker. Today's was almost positive. Does that mean anything?


----------



## jojo_b

Did you test?!


----------



## SloppyJoe

AF is due according to FF the 23rd, so I'll be testing then! Write me in for a BFP. :D


----------



## Eltjuh

Welcome to the new ladies, I will add you to the list!!

For everyone: These are *MommaCC's* tests... She asked if someone could add them for her, so I volunteered. (Sorry it took so long MommaCC, I had to go out so didn't get to do it until now!)

Unfortunately I'm not sure whether I can see something... maybe, but I don't wanna say I see something if I could just have line-eye aswell.... Fingers crossed though!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Noo

I can't see anything on those tests - Sorry :( Keep testing every few days and hopefully if they're very faint positive then they'll get darker :)


----------



## jiggybean

Hi all :flower:....I would like to join this thread. I am due to start AF around January 20. My symptoms started last month before I got AF (Dec. 25) which was only 3 days and very light. I have nausea on and off. Today I threw up after eating. Tired, extra urination, extra thirstiness, on and off extreme hunger, and lost of appetite. I have never been much of a symptom spotter but was just talking to my bestie and told her what was going on. Per this conversation I realized I only found out I was preggo (2005 had miscarriage :angel:) b/c of the symptoms (never missed my period). So I am taking it easy and just waiting to see what happens.....


----------



## Noo

Welcome :) Have you tested since your "AF"?


----------



## Eltjuh

jiggybean said:


> Hi all :flower:....I would like to join this thread. I am due to start AF around January 20. My symptoms started last month before I got AF (Dec. 25) which was only 3 days and very light. I have nausea on and off. Today I threw up after eating. Tired, extra urination, extra thirstiness, on and off extreme hunger, and lost of appetite. I have never been much of a symptom spotter but was just talking to my bestie and told her what was going on. Per this conversation I realized I only found out I was preggo (2005 had miscarriage :angel:) b/c of the symptoms (never missed my period). So I am taking it easy and just waiting to see what happens.....

Welcome :) Do you want me to put you down for the 20th?? Wonder if it was AF you experienced.... did you get it at the right time for AF??


----------



## jiggybean

No it came 6 days later than my expected AF. Yes please put me down for the 20th.


----------



## jiggybean

No I havent tested. I dont have any tests. I have to go out and buy some.


----------



## cantwait22

Well im out ladies. I started my af yesterday :( COngrats to all that got a BFP! Hope all the people who didnt get it next month!


----------



## AussieBub

UPDATE: I got a BFN today when I tested (8 days late) but still no sign of AF approaching and I've been having a lot of tugging in my uterus today along with many other symptoms. Fastly losing optimism but keep reminding myself that my friend didn't even get a faint positive until she was 2 months pregnant. She took many tests when her AF was late and they all came back negative until she was a little over 2 months in, so that fact is still giving me hope. Going to visit the family planning clinic for blood work asap. Really in need of optimism and positive thinking from everyone. Been feeling rather down and moody today :(

-AussieBub


----------



## Eltjuh

jiggybean said:


> No it came 6 days later than my expected AF. Yes please put me down for the 20th.

I've put you down for the 20th!! Not sure what that could've been then, other than AF.... Hopefully you'll get a bfp soon!!



cantwait22 said:


> Well im out ladies. I started my af yesterday :( COngrats to all that got a BFP! Hope all the people who didnt get it next month!

Sorry you're out!! :( Good luck next month!! 



AussieBub said:


> UPDATE: I got a BFN today when I tested (8 days late) but still no sign of AF approaching and I've been having a lot of tugging in my uterus today along with many other symptoms. Fastly losing optimism but keep reminding myself that my friend didn't even get a faint positive until she was 2 months pregnant. She took many tests when her AF was late and they all came back negative until she was a little over 2 months in, so that fact is still giving me hope. Going to visit the family planning clinic for blood work asap. Really in need of optimism and positive thinking from everyone. Been feeling rather down and moody today :(
> 
> -AussieBub

Hopefully you'll get your bfp soon!! Maybe you could ask your doctor for a bloodtest?? 



AFM, I'm also feeling a bit depressed today... Got a text from my doctor surgery saying I'm in a high risk group so I need to get a flu jab.... which confused me until I realised they probably still had me down as pregnant (as I was, until I miscarried in October) that kind of put me down and then I realised I would've had my 20 weeks scan around this time, so we would've been able to find out whether it was gonna be a boy or a girl... 
And on top of that I'm just feeling a bit fat atm... Was losing weight before I got pregnant, then I had the mc and thought there's not much point working hard trying to lose weight when you're trying to get pregnant and gonna be packing on the pounds! (My weight shouldn't affect my fertility cause I'm not really overweight, just slightly more than I would like to be and I'd just love to be back to what I used to be before I moved to England and got married... - nothing to do with the weight gain btw :winkwink:)
So yeah, feeling pretty down today, feel like crying!!!! I bet I would cry if I'd do a test and get a bfn (which obviously I'm not doing, cause I'm only 3 dpo, if that's even right... )

Ok enough feeling sorry for myself, now I need some bfp's from you girls!! :winkwink:


----------



## Girly922

Eltjuh I've been feeling the same way all this week. It didn't help that it was my birthday on Tuesday either. I was optimistic around OV but since the tww has dragged on I've got progressively more quiet and emotional. Right now, it wouldn't take much for me to cry. I just keep thinking about the fact that I would have had my 12 week scan in the next week. :cry: 

I so wanted another bfp straight away but I've pretty much given up hope. I'm just hoping that once AF shows I can pick myself up again. 

I need to stop feeling sorry myself too. :flower:


----------



## samthemum

I feel your pain, I received an email from Huggies congratulating me on reaching 23 weeks and it has floored me. I should be getting excited and buying baby bits, but I am here feeling hopeless as each day in the TWW goes past. I felt really positive we had made a baby this cycle but as they days go on and I see BFN after BFN, I am changing that mindset to "oh my god AF will come, I have to do this all again next month" It took 16mths to get pregnant with the baby I lost. I cannot bear another wait that long :( 2013 is shaping to be as pants as 2012 was for me.


----------



## Girly922

I've had a few of those type of emails. I can't open them, I just quickly delete them. I was really hopeful a week ago. They say how much more fertile you are straight after m/c and I had TONS of EWCM. But now, 11dpo and not even a questionable 2nd line, just all VERY obvious bfn's. 

It'll get better :thumbup: 2013 will be OUR year!!


----------



## Proserpina

Hot doctor finally called me today. He put in the order for the blood test. I don't have the car today, so I'll go to the hospital tomorrow morning and do it. 

I took a second HPT yesterday (not even with FMU), stood in the bathroom and watched it develop, and got another BFP.


----------



## Eltjuh

well, here's to hoping all 3 of us get our bfp this month!! 
I was kind of hoping getting our bfp this time would be easy (as it was the last 2 times) but the first month (last month) we weren't able to try properly and same again this month, all cause of hubby's stupid pills!! (as I'm sure you've read so I won't go over it again).... 

I'm gonna go have a nice long hot shower today, which usually makes me feel better. Cause I love just getting myself cleaned up and then just sit in the shower.... thinking about things and just relaxing... I know it might sound weird but it's true!


----------



## samthemum

I have had some cruel shadow/evaps but when I photograph them and invert them it is clear it was just a shadow or whatever as nothing shows up. I feel defeated. I see lots of people posting about their whoopsie and wish that it had been so easy for me. I see lots of friends getting pregnant and saying how much they hate it and can't wait to be done etc...makes me so upset because I would give ANYTHING to be pregnant again. :( It obviously isn't meant to be for me and DH.


----------



## Girly922

Eltjuh things will get better. Have you managed to get a dr's appt for hubby for a meds review? There's plenty of pills out there to find one that doesn't cause this problem. :thumbup:

Sam, it's awful I know. I have too many friends who are pg at the moment. We fell easily last time, but I'm so scared it won't be that easy again. Don't say that, it is meant to be and it will happen. Xxx


----------



## gemmy

hang in there ladies!!! the wait is certainly torture i know!

congrats to the bfp so far on this thread :)


----------



## Noo

Getting a bit peed off with all this TTC business now. Both my nan AND my mum rang me today and both said "Isn't it about time you produced another child???".... As if it's that easy! Been TTC since Feb/March cycle so we're now heading to a year! Why don't people just mind their own f*cking business?! I replied to my mum "Hey, I don't ask you about your sex life... Butt out of mine!"


----------



## Nazz4

So many BFP's so far! Exciting!

So TMI time lol... Today I am a bit constipated which is not normal at all for me, and I haven't been eating differently. Also I've been wearing panty liners the past couple of days waiting for AF to come, and I just looked at it now and there is creamy yellow tinted CM on it. Anyone know what that is or means? My temp dropped this morning so I figure I'm probably out, but who knows.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi ladies,

Big hugs to everyone feeling a bit down at the moment. I had an incomplete miscarriage on the 5th November and it was completely devastating, I was 12.5 weeks and it was the day before our scan and would have been our first baby. My heart goes out to anyone in the same boat. I keep thinking I should have a proper bump now, and doesn't help that everyone around seems to be falling pregnant - even a royal baby! Met my gorgeous one day old niece today which was also really hard... Anyway this is my third cycle after the mc now so fingers crossed January will be a lucky month for all of us.

XXX


----------



## mrs.ginger

I just noticed that FF noted my chart as "possibly triphasic"! I know it doesn't technically mean anything but I hope it does anyway!


----------



## KLA85

Noo said:


> Getting a bit peed off with all this TTC business now. Both my nan AND my mum rang me today and both said "Isn't it about time you produced another child???".... As if it's that easy! Been TTC since Feb/March cycle so we're now heading to a year! Why don't people just mind their own f*cking business?! I replied to my mum "Hey, I don't ask you about your sex life... Butt out of mine!"

Definitely feel your pain!! A lot of my clients at work apparently talked to each other about DH and I TTC... small towns for you I suppose. Because it IS everyone's business right? "I heard you guys were trying to get pregnant!! How's that going!?" Because I want to discuss this with clients... the plus side is I only have to tell one people I am or am not pregnant and the WHOLE town knows:dohh: So much for keeping it a secret and grieving on my own...


----------



## elt1013

Nazz4 said:


> So many BFP's so far! Exciting!
> 
> So TMI time lol... Today I am a bit constipated which is not normal at all for me, and I haven't been eating differently. Also I've been wearing panty liners the past couple of days waiting for AF to come, and I just looked at it now and there is creamy yellow tinted CM on it. Anyone know what that is or means? My temp dropped this morning so I figure I'm probably out, but who knows.

Yellow tinted cm is just from hormone changes. I had it one month which was unusual for me but AF came as usual. I have heard of some pregnant ladies having this as well, so it could be a good thing or just AF on the way. Hopefully a preg symptom for you...


----------



## Christy21

Hi all, I'm due to test on Monday when AF is due (if I hold out that long) So far not got any AF signs but not really got that many symptoms either. I didn't really get any with my first either though so that may not mean anything. It is only our first cycle TTc no2 so not holding out a lot of hope but we'll see. Good luck to all those testing this weekend :)


----------



## Christy21

AussieBub said:


> UPDATE: I got a BFN today when I tested (8 days late) but still no sign of AF approaching and I've been having a lot of tugging in my uterus today along with many other symptoms. Fastly losing optimism but keep reminding myself that my friend didn't even get a faint positive until she was 2 months pregnant. She took many tests when her AF was late and they all came back negative until she was a little over 2 months in, so that fact is still giving me hope. Going to visit the family planning clinic for blood work asap. Really in need of optimism and positive thinking from everyone. Been feeling rather down and moody today :(
> 
> -AussieBub

Hi Hun, just wanted to give you a bit of optimism. With my first bubba I didn't get my BFP until I was 14 days late! Even the day before I got a BFN. Sometimes it can just take longer for the hormone to show. Obviously don't want to give you false hope but just wanted to give you a bit of an encourouging story too. Fx'd for you :) xx


----------



## Noo

I know I said I wasn't going to symptom spot but has anyone else had a change of LP symptoms after months and months? The last two months I've had VERY sore heavy breasts and my nipples feel like I've had needles shoved in them. It happened last cycle (chemical) but it's happening again. From 3dpo. It's horrendous and hoping I'm not going to get these breasts every cycle from now on :( They're so HOT!


----------



## samthemum

I have noticed this too Noo, I think it is just because I am more aware of my body and my cycle now. I hope each time that I will get that BFP, fingers crossed for us :) xxx


----------



## Noo

samthemum said:


> I have noticed this too Noo, I think it is just because I am more aware of my body and my cycle now. I hope each time that I will get that BFP, fingers crossed for us :) xxx

I'd definitely have noticed if this had been happening before the last two cycles though. It isn't just tender breasts - They're downright painful. So swollen, hot, veiny and I can't bare for them to be touched/knocked otherwise I'm likely to punch someone! 

I know I'm becoming more aware of symptoms as in - I always get loose stools and bloating around ovulation then gassy for a couple of days but the breast thing is definitely new. DS hugged me earlier and I almost screamed, they're so painful :(


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Hi ladies! I just got on now after a while and wow, 8 BFPS! Congrats!!! This is giving me hope! :)

I am so confused this cycle though.. HELP PLEASE! FF has me at 15dpo and I still had BFN on Dollar Tree test this morning.. I've never gone to CD40 before without starting af so I'm so confused. And my temps are still up!

Do you think FF was wrong at predicting my O date? Does it look like I O'd later than it says?

Any help greatly appreciated ladies! And big :hugs: to all the ones who are out! Hopefully we'll be seeing you all with your Valentine's bfp :)


----------



## Noo

HaileysMommy1 said:


> Hi ladies! I just got on now after a while and wow, 8 BFPS! Congrats!!! This is giving me hope! :)
> 
> I am so confused this cycle though.. HELP PLEASE! FF has me at 15dpo and I still had BFN on Dollar Tree test this morning.. I've never gone to CD40 before without starting af so I'm so confused. And my temps are still up!
> 
> Do you think FF was wrong at predicting my O date? Does it look like I O'd later than it says?
> 
> Any help greatly appreciated ladies! And big :hugs: to all the ones who are out! Hopefully we'll be seeing you all with your Valentine's bfp :)

I'm sorry - Your chart is REALLY difficult to interprate. You've loads of whited out temps and several episodes of not actually temping :wacko:


----------



## HaileysMommy1

There are only 2 days I haven't temped, once on cd12 (pre O) and once on cd30 because I drank the night before. As far as all the others they're only whited out because I took my temp a little before or after the usual time, but not WAY before or after, so it shouldn't make too much of a difference! Just pretend they're filled in :winkwink: LOL

Or should I put them into some sore of bbt adjuster for the time differences? That might help??

Ahhhh :wacko: so frustrating and confusing!


----------



## vic161209

hi ladies, big :hugs: to those struggling this month, it will b worth it and it will happen, my heart goes out to u all xx

i totally can relate to ppl asking 'when r u trying again', 'are u preg' ect my mum asks me every month n it rly p***** me off, now were finally 4+3wks im so on edge, its far to soon to tel any one and i worry im going to flip n just shout 'i am' but thats totally not what i want to do! i even left tampons on the bathroom window yesterday when my mum visited to aviod the interigation! :haha:

noo- my boobs killed this mth at 4dpo, i squeeled when oh knocked them in bed, then 5-6dpo they were huge, hot, sore, even leaked a tiny dot of breastmilk when i touched them! fx this is your bpf :thumbup: 

:dust:every one


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Okay so I adjusted my temps using WhenMyBaby.com and re-recorded my whited out temps on FF. It's now saying I O'd on cd32 which would put me at 8dpo today (instead of 15!). Guess that makes more sense now!


----------



## Noo

HaileysMommy1 said:


> Okay so I adjusted my temps using WhenMyBaby.com and re-recorded my whited out temps on FF. It's now saying I O'd on cd32 which would put me at 8dpo today (instead of 15!). Guess that makes more sense now!

Looks more realistic :) Would also answer why you're getting BFN if you're only 8dpo xx


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Noo said:


> HaileysMommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I adjusted my temps using WhenMyBaby.com and re-recorded my whited out temps on FF. It's now saying I O'd on cd32 which would put me at 8dpo today (instead of 15!). Guess that makes more sense now!
> 
> Looks more realistic :) Would also answer why you're getting BFN if you're only 8dpo xxClick to expand...

Exactly! Thanks for pointing that out, about the whited out temps :) Didn't realize it would make that much of a difference!

My last bfp I got at 9dpo so maybe I'll find out something soon [-o&lt;


----------



## mrs.ginger

Good luck Haileysmommy!

Posted this on the other January thread too. Sorry for the repeat but it's easiest to update you all at the same time!

Ok so I am not sure about this, but I POAS this morning and I swear I saw a faint line. I'm not sure because I did it and walked away. I'm pretty sure it was within the 10 min time frame. I have never seen anything and I mean nothing. No evap, not a questionable possibility, just stark white. So I am, as usual, trying not to get my hopes up. It was on an IC so I don't know how sensitive those are. How long should I wait to retest?


----------



## HaileysMommy1

mrs.ginger said:


> Good luck Haileysmommy!
> 
> Posted this on the other January thread too. Sorry for the repeat but it's easiest to update you all at the same time!
> 
> Ok so I am not sure about this, but I POAS this morning and I swear I saw a faint line. I'm not sure because I did it and walked away. I'm pretty sure it was within the 10 min time frame. I have never seen anything and I mean nothing. No evap, not a questionable possibility, just stark white. So I am, as usual, trying not to get my hopes up. It was on an IC so I don't know how sensitive those are. How long should I wait to retest?

Thank you!

Do you have a picture you'd like us to try and interpret? :winkwink: 

Idk if I'm the best at advice with this, because I would poas again tonight (hehe) but the norm I think is to wait two days to allow your hcg to double! I could never wait that long, I am WAY too impatient :wacko:


----------



## lcgoodac

How many dpo or you? X


----------



## mrs.ginger

I did take a pic but I cannot get it good enough to see anything. When I try to take it close it gets very blurry. I am 12 DPO today. AF due Monday. I have an ept but I don't know if I should use it. I was kinda thinking that I'd wait till tomorrow am and if I got another faint on IC then I would use it.


----------



## Noo

Personally, I'd test again tomorrow with 1mu to be sure. Pee in a cup so if you see a line/hint of a line on the IC you can then use your EPT?


----------



## puggyflump

:witch: has finally got me :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: So i'm officially out, well for this month anyway.

Goodluck and tons of :dust: to all of you lovely ladies.


----------



## Cestamy83

Ditto to what puggyflump says: I'm out for this month :(

On to next month... :baby:


----------



## mrs.ginger

Thanks Noo. That is exactly what I was thinking I would do. I am really having a hard time not testing again now. At the same time I don't want to get my hopes up to be disappointed!


----------



## tekkitten

Ginger, the ICs are HORRIBLE! It says that it can pick up 15miu or whatever, but mine were barely there when the first response was clear as day :) If there is one thing I have learned, its that the ICs are cheap for a reason. I think in the future I am just going to cough up the 20 dollars a month or whatever, and get first response. 

I would test when your urine is super yellow. This can be anytime of the day, they just say fmu because it tends to be more concentrated, but I have had very diluted fmu before. I just pee in a cup, and if its too clear I dump it out and wait for later ;) Good luck!


----------



## Noo

Grr unprovoked spotting/pinky blood stained CM. irritating! Didn't even fiddle to check, just right there when I wiped!


----------



## loulou1979

Looks like I'm out too :(

Light spotting this evening and slight stomach cramps. Gutted doesn't come close to how I'm feeling. I really thought this was the month.

Sorry to the other ladies out this month. Hugs to you all xx


----------



## MommaCC

Hi girls here's today's tests can anyone see it or is it just me??
 



Attached Files:







B43F3134-CE4A-47FA-BA3B-6A2E5DBD0053-507-0000009BFD7B44E0_zpsb29af1a5.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## HaileysMommy1

MommaCC, I think I may see something on the bottom one! 

Puggyflump, Cestamy, and Loulou, BIG :hugs:!! So sorry to hear that! Good luck next month!

Noo, could it be IB?


----------



## Becca_89

MommaCC said:


> Hi girls here's today's tests can anyone see it or is it just me??

I can see something there on bottom test! Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Eltjuh

MommaCC I think I can see something very light on the bottom one maybe.... Fingers crossed!

As for the girls that are out, so sorry to hear the witch got you again!!! Good luck next cycle!!! 

AFM, nothing much, no symptoms, ewcm has finally changed to thick sticky creamy cm. Not sure whether that's anything special..... Other than that nothing (yet). Didn't get sore boobs with my son until 8 or 9 dpo though and got my bfp at 10dpo. Didn't get any sore boobs at all with the last pregnancy (mc).... But that might've been a sign that something wasn't right?? (though I didn't mc until just before 7 weeks).
Not got much hope for this month though!!


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Eltjuh said:


> MommaCC I think I can see something very light on the bottom one maybe.... Fingers crossed!
> 
> As for the girls that are out, so sorry to hear the witch got you again!!! Good luck next cycle!!!
> 
> AFM, nothing much, no symptoms, ewcm has finally changed to thick sticky creamy cm. Not sure whether that's anything special..... Other than that nothing (yet). Didn't get sore boobs with my son until 8 or 9 dpo though and got my bfp at 10dpo. Didn't get any sore boobs at all with the last pregnancy (mc).... But that might've been a sign that something wasn't right?? (though I didn't mc until just before 7 weeks).
> Not got much hope for this month though!!

I didn't get sore bbs with either of my pregnancies, so I wouldn't worry! In fact, with my DD I didn't have ANY symptoms until I was 2 months :)


----------



## samthemum

TMI to follow...

I actually think I am out ladies. I checked my cervix this evening and I found blood up there with CM. I am sure AF will flow shortly. I did notice it doesn't smell AF'y though, it still smells like fertile fluid.. I don't want the witch to come and snatch my hopes away, if TCOYF is right about my Ovulation day, I am only 10dpo...but if FF is right I am 13dpo. Both of these are short for me, I have a 15 day minimum LP usually. I feel so sick tonight too.


----------



## Nazz4

I'm out ladies :cry: had a little blood last night when I wiped so I was hoping for IB, but I knew the witch was coming for me... and she did this morning. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## jiggybean

:hugs: sent your way Nazz4


----------



## MommaCC

Sorry to all the girls the :witch: has got already sending lots oh :hug: your way! 

Thanks to the girls that have had a look at my pic! I'm sure I see it on both IRL it's so hard to tell! 
I've got lots of sticky creamy CM and nothing else in the way of symptoms other than my sinking Rotten cold and sore throat! 

Good luck girls that are still in come on we can do it!!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## mrs.ginger

I cannot see the second line in your pics mommacc but I can relate. I have a IC from today that I think may be showing faint pos too. Lots of luck that this is your sticky bean!!!


----------



## Becca_89

mrs.ginger said:


> I cannot see the second line in your pics mommacc but I can relate. I have a IC from today that I think may be showing faint pos too. Lots of luck that this is your sticky bean!!!

Same my cheapie showed a faint line but faint enough to believe mynminds playing tricks! 3 days late n no bfp :(


----------



## Noo

HaileysMommy1 said:

> Noo, could it be IB?

Possibly - bit early don't you think? AF not die for another 7 days though!


----------



## vic161209

MommaCC said:


> Hi girls here's today's tests can anyone see it or is it just me??

i thought i could see a 2nd pink line on the bottom test-seems others can too, we cant all b crazy :haha: good luck


----------



## Eltjuh

Noo said:


> HaileysMommy1 said:
> 
> Noo, could it be IB?
> 
> Possibly - bit early don't you think? AF not die for another 7 days though!Click to expand...

you're 5dpo aswell aren't you?? you can implant earlier than 7-10 dpo. I guess it all depends on how long your lp is aswell. From my symptoms with my son I think I implanted between 5 and 7 dpo and got my bfp at 10dpo.

Fingers crossed it is IB.


----------



## Christy21

Well ladies, I was due to test tomorrow as AF was due but just felt different this morning for some reason so I tested and got my BFP!!!! Used clear blue digital and said pregnant 1-2 weeks!!! Got to do another later to make sure but am in absolute shock as only first cycle trying and have been really poorly with flu so not done too much BDing. Can't stop shaking :) Am over the moon. Good luck to all those still to test and fingers crossed for those out but trying in Feb. baby dust to all xxxxxx


----------



## LisK

Christy21 said:


> Well ladies, I was due to test tomorrow as AF was due but just felt different this morning for some reason so I tested and got my BFP!!!! Used clear blue digital and said pregnant 1-2 weeks!!! Got to do another later to make sure but am in absolute shock as only first cycle trying and have been really poorly with flu so not done too much BDing. Can't stop shaking :) Am over the moon. Good luck to all those still to test and fingers crossed for those out but trying in Feb. baby dust to all xxxxxx

CONGRATS!!! That's awesome!


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay another BFP!!! It's really starting to pick up now!! :happydance:
Congrats and H&H 9 months to you Christy21!!


----------



## Noo

Eltjuh said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaileysMommy1 said:
> 
> Noo, could it be IB?
> 
> Possibly - bit early don't you think? AF not die for another 7 days though!Click to expand...
> 
> you're 5dpo aswell aren't you?? you can implant earlier than 7-10 dpo. I guess it all depends on how long your lp is aswell. From my symptoms with my son I think I implanted between 5 and 7 dpo and got my bfp at 10dpo.
> 
> Fingers crossed it is IB.Click to expand...

Yup - 5dpo. I have a 12 day luteal phase so would be expecting AF around 21st now I think (ovulation was 3 days later this cycle)


----------



## Becca_89

Christy21 said:


> Well ladies, I was due to test tomorrow as AF was due but just felt different this morning for some reason so I tested and got my BFP!!!! Used clear blue digital and said pregnant 1-2 weeks!!! Got to do another later to make sure but am in absolute shock as only first cycle trying and have been really poorly with flu so not done too much BDing. Can't stop shaking :) Am over the moon. Good luck to all those still to test and fingers crossed for those out but trying in Feb. baby dust to all xxxxxx


Congratulation :) :thumbup:


----------



## Noo

Congratulations on all the BFP - I can't help think we may be a little behind on previous months at the minute though! We've not even averaged 1 a day - Come on! This means we're due MORE!


----------



## Eltjuh

True Noo!! It's not a very lucky month yet, but you have to admit there's been more bfp's lately than there were at the very start of the month! 

I counted 56 testers from the 1st to today and I'm not sure what happened to all of them, but we got 9 sure bfp's from that, which is about 16%. In February 2012, which was the lowest in the list, there were 14 bfp's out of 90 testers, which is about 15% so we've passed them. On average most months in the list have about 20% bfp's. 
We've got 102 testers in the list at the moment so we'd need about 20 bfp's. And we're not even half way through the month yet! Maybe the rest of the month will keep getting luckier everyday. (Especially the 18th hopefully :winkwink: haha)


Sorry for the technical talk  Just thought it was fun to figure it out :blush:


----------



## Noo

Can I bagsy one of those BFP please? :lol: After 11 months of trying I think it's about time I got my turn  Though I realised if I don't get it this cycle - I'll be testing on DS' birthday next cycle!


----------



## Eltjuh

Noo said:


> Can I bagsy one of those BFP please? :lol: After 11 months of trying I think it's about time I got my turn  Though I realised if I don't get it this cycle - I'll be testing on DS' birthday next cycle!

I would like one too, maybe we can make a deal you're down for the 19th and I'm down for the 18th so we can both have our bfp and then we'll at least have one on each of our days :winkwink: haha.
I think if I don't get my bfp (which is most likely) I might be able to hold out till my son's birthday. His birthday is on the 20th of feb. And I'm due AF on the 22nd every month. Been testing on the 18th past cycle and will be again this cycle so I guess 2 more days wouldn't hurt :winkwink: If I'd be able to hold out that long!


----------



## Noo

Eltjuh said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> Can I bagsy one of those BFP please? :lol: After 11 months of trying I think it's about time I got my turn  Though I realised if I don't get it this cycle - I'll be testing on DS' birthday next cycle!
> 
> I would like one too, maybe we can make a deal you're down for the 19th and I'm down for the 18th so we can both have our bfp and then we'll at least have one on each of our days :winkwink: haha.
> I think if I don't get my bfp (which is most likely) I might be able to hold out till my son's birthday. His birthday is on the 20th of feb. And I'm due AF on the 22nd every month. Been testing on the 18th past cycle and will be again this cycle so I guess 2 more days wouldn't hurt :winkwink: If I'd be able to hold out that long!Click to expand...

My son's birthday is Feb 23rd :) Hmm - My FF is telling my I should be testing now on 21st Jan :\ Wonder if anything would show up on 19th. Think I'll only be 11dpo on 19th since my O date moved back 2/3 days this cycle. What dpo would you be on 18th?


----------



## Eltjuh

Noo said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noo said:
> 
> 
> Can I bagsy one of those BFP please? :lol: After 11 months of trying I think it's about time I got my turn  Though I realised if I don't get it this cycle - I'll be testing on DS' birthday next cycle!
> 
> I would like one too, maybe we can make a deal you're down for the 19th and I'm down for the 18th so we can both have our bfp and then we'll at least have one on each of our days :winkwink: haha.
> I think if I don't get my bfp (which is most likely) I might be able to hold out till my son's birthday. His birthday is on the 20th of feb. And I'm due AF on the 22nd every month. Been testing on the 18th past cycle and will be again this cycle so I guess 2 more days wouldn't hurt :winkwink: If I'd be able to hold out that long!Click to expand...
> 
> My son's birthday is Feb 23rd :) Hmm - My FF is telling my I should be testing now on 21st Jan :\ Wonder if anything would show up on 19th. Think I'll only be 11dpo on 19th since my O date moved back 2/3 days this cycle. What dpo would you be on 18th?Click to expand...

I'll be 10 dpo (if my O date was right). Got my bfp at 10dpo with my first pregnancy and 11dpo with my last one, but only cause I didn't test earlier. My first pregnancy I think I got a bfn at 8 or 9 dpo so tested again at 10 and got my bfp. 

Do you remember when you got your bfp with your pregnancy/pregnancies...


----------



## Noo

With Coby I got a positive result as the pee was being absorbed across the stick (I think I was about 6 weeks pregnant then). Last cycle was 11dpo (chemical) and the time before that was October cycle and 11dpo. My other miscarriages I tested once my period was 3/4 days late so would have been about 16dpo by then.


----------



## Eltjuh

Ah so your earliest would be about 11dpo then probably. So you should be able to test on the 19th.


----------



## Noo

Yup - May wait a couple of days though given my history of chemicals. I'm not sure I can go through that again! It's such a rollercoaster getting that BFP and then a couple of days later getting AF. Just as you begin to relax BAM the witch shows her ugly face and washes it all away. Still got the boob issue, sore, hot, veiny.... but no other symptoms really other than feeling tired and my pelvic area feeling warm and swollen. Will have to wait and see. I have a couple of IC tests but also 10 x FRER but I've never got on well with those.


----------



## Eltjuh

I've not really got any symptoms... was feeling pretty depressed the other night, today I feel like I'm peeing a lot more and TMI - my vagina has been feeling quite hot when I check my cervix....Don't have any infections or anything (as far as I'm aware anyway) That's the only things that I could possibly blame on MAYBE being pregnant but then it might just be nothing! 

You had the boob issue last cycle aswell didn't you?? So that might be a sign. Just hope that if you get your bfp you'll get a sticky bean this time!! 

My last pregnancy, in my september cycle, ended in mc at 6+3. So I know how you feel!! :cry:

Fingers crossed we'll get our bfp's!! :hugs:


----------



## mrs.ginger

I think I may have my BFP. I'm not banking on it yet but there are definitely faint lines on all three tests since yesterday. Today I am 13 DPO. What do you ladies think? Can you see the lines?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 30


----------



## nimitha

mrs.ginger said:


> I think I may have my BFP. I'm not banking on it yet but there are definitely faint lines on all three tests since yesterday. Today I am 13 DPO. What do you ladies think? Can you see the lines?

hi,i thnk its definitely a BFP..congrats...pls pray fr me also..i m on 10dpo


----------



## Eltjuh

yup, definitely see lines on all 4 tests!! :) Congrats!! 
I'd do a digi if you have one, or get one in the morning and do it. Just to confirm!! :) 

Do you want me to put you down for bfp, or not yet?


----------



## Noo

I can see a line on the blue test and middle IC. I can't see the other two but I've been known not to see them as early as anyone else!


----------



## Eltjuh

Omg, I just got tears in my eyes over someone's dog dying!! I don't like dogs, at all! And I'm not one to cry over anyone's pet dying.... I guess it was cause her son is my son's age and ever since he was born she put lots of pictures up that they were both in together! (the boy and the dog).... 

Sorry for all the dog-lovers but I'm not an animal person...


----------



## Phantom710

adopim said:


> I tested a day earlier than I was down on Page 1... but here is the test:
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/4FFA6622-52B5-430A-BECC-8A02FF759FF7-2857-000003446432C3D6_zps9894273c.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/A940F30D-E666-49F8-8426-D97627CEB7CA-2857-000003446C9A9CD2_zps62de3fb8.jpg
> 
> The bottom one is not the best, supposed to be in natural light but I couldn't get a good shot straight on....
> 
> What do you ladies think? (Sorry for those in my other threads where I posted these also, I just wanted as many opinions as I could get...) Thank you in advance! :hugs:

I see a line for sure!



hanibal766 said:


> Well ladies,
> 
> After me being such a BFN-phobe and not wanting to test early, even though I had loads of symptoms and I kept telling myself that I can only test the day after AF was due (15dpo), I have indeed been very patient and tested at 15dpo this morning.
> I discovered my fears were totally unfounded. I could have got a BFP days ago, because I got a VERY :bfp: this morning! :happydance:
> :yipee::dance::wohoo:

Definitely not positive. You should retake 



MommaCC said:


> Hi girls here's today's tests can anyone see it or is it just me??

I feel like I see a light one on the bottom.



mrs.ginger said:


> I think I may have my BFP. I'm not banking on it yet but there are definitely faint lines on all three tests since yesterday. Today I am 13 DPO. What do you ladies think? Can you see the lines?

I'm saying bfp! I see a line on all the tests!



AFM: I had the embryo transfer on Friday, and will be testing on Tuesday, although not really thinking it will be positive until Wednesday. 

Congrats to all the bfps, hugs to those AF got, and dust to everyone else me included) that are in wait-land.


----------



## MommaCC

COngratulations to mrs ginger and christy21! On your :bfp:s I've not tested today I'm going to hold out a couple days so if that was a faint + I got yesterday the line should be a bit darker and convincing lol! 
XxxX


----------



## Eltjuh

Good luck Phantom710!! Must be nerve wrecking!!

Good idea MommaCC, if you can hold out that long it's definitely a good thing to do... I personally can't usually hold out a couple of days... especially when I think it might be a bfp, I just have to know for sure!!


----------



## tekkitten

mrs.ginger said:


> I think I may have my BFP. I'm not banking on it yet but there are definitely faint lines on all three tests since yesterday. Today I am 13 DPO. What do you ladies think? Can you see the lines?

I see then!!! Congrats!! So happy for you :D


----------



## Noo

Pah, I'm so glad I'm on nights the next 2/3 days. I'm starting to get the urge to test already! NOT GOOD!


----------



## sbchewning

I haven't been on in a few days and I come back pleasantly surprised by all of the :bfp:s! a H&H 9 months to you all! It's our first cycle TTC off of the pill so I'm not really sure how accurate my cycle is. We shall see! My fertile days should be starting today so hopefully we'll have some time to fit in some BDing these next few days! I hope to see many more :bfp:s by the end of the month! :happydance:


----------



## elt1013

mrs.ginger said:


> I think I may have my BFP. I'm not banking on it yet but there are definitely faint lines on all three tests since yesterday. Today I am 13 DPO. What do you ladies think? Can you see the lines?

Your chart is still looking great and I see them on all tests, congrats!


----------



## bump13

Im new to the site and i test on the 26. I love how you guys support each other, i am on ttc#2 wish me luck. CONGRATS TO ALL BFP's !!!!


----------



## Mummy Bean

This my firstmonth of ttc no 2 and i will be testing roughly the 23rd although nlt too sure as got long cycles. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## HaileysMommy1

mrs.ginger said:


> I think I may have my BFP. I'm not banking on it yet but there are definitely faint lines on all three tests since yesterday. Today I am 13 DPO. What do you ladies think? Can you see the lines?

I see them all, clear as day!! FX for you! Will you be retesting tomorrow?


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Phantom710 said:


> AFM: I had the embryo transfer on Friday, and will be testing on Tuesday, although not really thinking it will be positive until Wednesday.
> 
> Congrats to all the bfps, hugs to those AF got, and dust to everyone else me included) that are in wait-land.

Good luck hun! I think it's amazing what you're doing! :)


----------



## mrs.ginger

I am going to test again tomorrow. It is very faint so I am a bit worried that it could be chemical. The other half of me just cannot believe its real yet!


----------



## adopim

mrs.ginger said:


> I think I may have my BFP. I'm not banking on it yet but there are definitely faint lines on all three tests since yesterday. Today I am 13 DPO. What do you ladies think? Can you see the lines?

I see lines on all of them :thumbup:


----------



## tekkitten

Keep testing, they look good! If you can, get a frer, as the line on there will be WAY darker then those ICs :D


----------



## mrs.ginger

The FRER is my plan for tomorrow. I won't be able to get until the afternoon. Should I wait until Tuesday am to use so it will be FMU?


----------



## tekkitten

Just make sure your urine is concentrated, I have woken up with diluted fmu before, so I think it just depends on how yellow it is, if that makes sense


----------



## MarHunting

First month back in the game after a MC in November (1st child; got it second month trying). We used OPK and Friday was the big O. Last week my boobs felt more sensitive than normal and yesterday and today my nipples are crazy sore and have been throbbing on and off. Any ideas?? Not sure what to think as my nipples are NEVER sore.


----------



## HaileysMommy1

mrs.ginger said:


> The FRER is my plan for tomorrow. I won't be able to get until the afternoon. Should I wait until Tuesday am to use so it will be FMU?

I agree with Tekkitten, it doesn't have to be FMU necessarily. They just say that because that tends to be more concentrated than other times of the day. I however have diluted FMU (very light yellow), so I pee when I first wake up and then wait another 4-5 hours without drinking much, and then test. Mine is much darker then!


----------



## vic161209

mrs.ginger said:


> I think I may have my BFP. I'm not banking on it yet but there are definitely faint lines on all three tests since yesterday. Today I am 13 DPO. What do you ladies think? Can you see the lines?

i see bfp on all, congratulations :flower:


----------



## Flowermal

mrs.ginger said:


> I think I may have my BFP. I'm not banking on it yet but there are definitely faint lines on all three tests since yesterday. Today I am 13 DPO. What do you ladies think? Can you see the lines?

Can definitely see the blue line! Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Vanillabean01

I'm out... AF made an appearance today :(


----------



## AussieBub

And after 2 very stressful days, it looks as though she has arrived. 11 days after she was due, I'm now wiping redish-brown away when I got to the loo and have had a few brown spots. Still having a fair few tugging/niggling sensations in my uterus but I'm done holding onto hope and finally calling it. I don't think my body could handle just how much stress its been going through the past 2 days. Good luck to the ladies still waiting for their BFP!

-AussieBub


----------



## gemmy

oh don't you just hate holding onto hope, i normally get spotting for a few days too and you just think kick in af, get the last strands of hope out of my head. fx for you for February and for everyone with af af x
i was slightly hopeful as no spoting yet and normally see that tinge on 9 or 10 dpo. so i made it to 11dpo only to wake to a big drop in temp. that has got me down today. i used to now test to confirm but until you see that af your head holds hope. i can't take straining my eyes at a bfn. bummer.

good luck to everyone testing :dust:


----------



## MommaCC

Tested this morning and got a stark white :bfn: it's still early days and not out yet but that evap I got two days ago (must have been!) had really got my hopes up :( 
Sorry to the girls that the :witch: has already got :( 
Do we have any good news yet today girls? Really hope a couple of you get your :bfp:s today! X


----------



## Noo

Hmm my temp dropped yesterday but spiked back up today. Wtf is that about?! No further episodes of spotting/pinky brown creamy CM since about 1pm yesterday. Even when checking CP. confused


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Noo said:


> Hmm my temp dropped yesterday but spiked back up today. Wtf is that about?! No further episodes of spotting/pinky brown creamy CM since about 1pm yesterday. Even when checking CP. confused

I'm tellin you, a temp drop and spotting followed by a temp spike and no more spotting sounds like implantation to mee :winkwink:


----------



## samthemum

:witch: got me about an hour ago. So strange to get it midday, and it's not the usual AF type bleed either. Bahh :( I hate her so much. I really don't know that I can put myself through this much longer. :nope::cry:


----------



## Eltjuh

Noo said:


> Hmm my temp dropped yesterday but spiked back up today. Wtf is that about?! No further episodes of spotting/pinky brown creamy CM since about 1pm yesterday. Even when checking CP. confused

Sounds like implantation to me aswell!! First thing I thought when I read that it spiked back up! Fingers crossed!! You should be able to do a test soon-ish then!! Maybe in like 4 days or so! (oh that's friday, we can test together )



samthemum said:


> :witch: got me about an hour ago. So strange to get it midday, and it's not the usual AF type bleed either. Bahh :( I hate her so much. I really don't know that I can put myself through this much longer. :nope::cry:

Hope you'll be sure of what's going on soon!! Sounds a bit odd, that it's not a usual type of AF bleed, how is it different??


----------



## Lownthwaite

Hi ladies, 

I'll be testing on January 30th :thumbup:


----------



## Noo

I think I'll still hang on to test till Sat/Sun.


----------



## Eltjuh

Welcome Lownthwaite!! I'll put you down for the 30th!


I've got some good new ladies.... I stumbled upon a thread with a hpt picture and it was positive. The thread was started by one of our ladies! Melntnp, congrats!! I took the liberty of putting you down for a bfp, which gives us a total of 10 bfp's now!!


----------



## samthemum

samthemum said:


> :witch: got me about an hour ago. So strange to get it midday, and it's not the usual AF type bleed either. Bahh :( I hate her so much. I really don't know that I can put myself through this much longer. :nope::cry:

Hope you'll be sure of what's going on soon!! Sounds a bit odd, that it's not a usual type of AF bleed, how is it different??[/QUOTE]

AF always gets me first thing in the morning, she usually comes with flooding and clots...this is very light, no cramping, clots or anything that would usually happen. It's even a different colour to what usually happens on 1st day of flow. Doesn't smell the same either. :( It's all just odd.


----------



## melntnp

Eltjuh said:


> Welcome Lownthwaite!! I'll put you down for the 30th!
> 
> 
> I've got some good new ladies.... I stumbled upon a thread with a hpt picture and it was positive. The thread was started by one of our ladies! Melntnp, congrats!! I took the liberty of putting you down for a bfp, which gives us a total of 10 bfp's now!!

Thanks!!! I'm a little scared and excited at the same time :cloud9:

Good luck to everyone else!! :dust:


----------



## Noo

Wow! that's a LOT of pregnancy tests in 4 months!!!


----------



## crivay512

This is my first post, and my husband and I's first attempt at TTC. Bare with me, I don't know all the abbreviation yet, in time I assume. 

I know its not just me that thinks they are going crazy. I am currently on CD20 and 9DPO. I want to run a few symptoms by you all and get your feedback. Am I going crazy, or is my head playing tricks on me. 

CD1 - December 26-29
CD6 - December 31 BD AM 
CD7 - Janaury 1 BD AM/PM (HAPPY NEW YEAR!)
CD8 - January 2 BD AM
CD10 - January 4 BD AM
CD12 - January 6 BD AM (Ovulation day)
CD13 - January 7 - ovulation still positive til about noon
CD14-CD20 (today) I have experienced headaches at night, minor cramping (feels like gas), really gassy! wasn't hungry until last night about midnight, woke up starving. Teeth ached last night went away by the time i woke up. Sharp cramp (unlike anything normal) lower left side. Sleepy, and irritable. 

Expecting AF on Jan. 21 (26 day cycle)


----------



## crivay512

crivay512 said:


> This is my first post, and my husband and I's first attempt at TTC. Bare with me, I don't know all the abbreviation yet, in time I assume.
> 
> I know its not just me that thinks they are going crazy. I am currently on CD20 and 9DPO. I want to run a few symptoms by you all and get your feedback. Am I going crazy, or is my head playing tricks on me.
> 
> CD1 - December 26-29
> CD6 - December 31 BD AM
> CD7 - Janaury 1 BD AM/PM (HAPPY NEW YEAR!)
> CD8 - January 2 BD AM
> CD10 - January 4 BD AM
> CD12 - January 6 BD AM (Ovulation day)
> CD13 - January 7 - ovulation still positive til about noon
> CD14-CD20 (today) I have experienced headaches at night, minor cramping (feels like gas), really gassy! wasn't hungry until last night about midnight, woke up starving. Teeth ached last night went away by the time i woke up. Sharp cramp (unlike anything normal) lower left side. Sleepy, and irritable.
> 
> Expecting AF on Jan. 21 (26 day cycle)

Sorry 9DPO not CD9 - sorry for the confusion. looking forward to reading some responses. thanks ladies!


----------



## Noo

Would that make you 9 days past ovulation?


----------



## crivay512

Noo said:


> Would that make you 9 days past ovulation?

Yes, sorry for the confusion!


----------



## kmere

well ladies it is cd 5 , so we will be bd'ing again soon .. so since i have been charting for the past 10 months , ob said my cycles average 27 days . so i need to base my o day from the 27 day count so it looks like i should start to O again on the 19th of this month . so now we are going to try different measures with this ttc cycle #9 and suggestions?


----------



## Noo

crivay512 said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> Would that make you 9 days past ovulation?
> 
> Yes, sorry for the confusion!Click to expand...

Ahh... Give it a few days and test. I'll be testing Sat/Sun and AF is due Mon for me too though I'm only 6dpo


----------



## crivay512

Noo said:


> Ahh... Give it a few days and test. I'll be testing Sat/Sun and AF is due Mon for me too though I'm only 6dpo

Is it better to test before your missed period, or after? This baby making is WORK! I am just trying to wrap my head around it all. Are you experiencing any symptoms? I think 6DPO is when I really started to notice the headaches, and tender bb.


----------



## melntnp

Noo said:


> Wow! that's a LOT of pregnancy tests in 4 months!!!

I'm a total poas addict!! Lol. I'm still doing it now!!
:dust:


----------



## Noo

crivay512 said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> Ahh... Give it a few days and test. I'll be testing Sat/Sun and AF is due Mon for me too though I'm only 6dpo
> 
> Is it better to test before your missed period, or after? This baby making is WORK! I am just trying to wrap my head around it all. Are you experiencing any symptoms? I think 6DPO is when I really started to notice the headaches, and tender bb.Click to expand...

Sore breasts from 2dpo, cervix still high and openish, spotting Sat night/Sun morning but other than that nothing much. Just getting on with it and trying not to become obsessed with it all as it is rather depressing! My temp dipped yesterday but back up today.


----------



## crivay512

Oh that's good, I wish I wasn't obsessing over this. It makes for the longest two weeks ever! Ok So I have some additional questions (sorry if I am asking for TMI) 

How can you tell where your cervix is and if its open? do you fee? what are you feeling for? I want to know for next month if this month is a negative. 

I am also going to try and temp next month as well, but I get confused with that as well. 

Others opinions are welcome as well, I want to know everything!


----------



## Noo

crivay512 said:


> Oh that's good, I wish I wasn't obsessing over this. It makes for the longest two weeks ever! Ok So I have some additional questions (sorry if I am asking for TMI)
> 
> How can you tell where your cervix is and if its open? do you fee? what are you feeling for? I want to know for next month if this month is a negative.
> 
> I am also going to try and temp next month as well, but I get confused with that as well.
> 
> Others opinions are welcome as well, I want to know everything!

Yeah you have to have a feel - Some people struggle but I find it easy (good job since I'm a midwife!) Make sure you wash your hands thoroughly before you do though so not to transfer bacteria up there. I tend to do it sat on the toilet, do my business, wipe with TP, wipe with baby wipe, wash my hands in the sink (next to toilet) and then feel. If mine is low it's normally firm too and it normally like the when AF is coming (I don't check during AF!) and up until around a week before ovulation where it gets higher, softer (its stretchy then) and open (can put tip of finger inside it).

Hope you get some more responses - I'm off to work for a nighshift delivering babies :)


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi ladies,

Congratulations to those who have had their bfp's and bigs hugs to those who weren't lucky this month.

I'm now 2 or 3 dpo and despite promising myself not to symptom spot, my imagination is running away with me! Felt nauseous all day today, though I'm sure it's far too early for symptoms and just my body playing tricks on me, typical! The first time I've felt sick and wanted it to last lol. 

Xxx


----------



## MommaCC

So as I'm a poasaholic I just did a test before getting into bed (as you do lol!) just wanted to know what you girls think. 
The top test is my first :bfp: with noah my son so it's 100% a faint :bfp: as I have the baby to prove it lol! 
The bottom test is tonight's test at about the 6 minute mark x
 



Attached Files:







F633C216-F559-4D0C-B553-6BF83B88469B-499-00000059C96406C9_zps2ccbeca3.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 35


----------



## Kobes Mummie

MommaCC said:


> So as I'm a poasaholic I just did a test before getting into bed (as you do lol!) just wanted to know what you girls think.
> The top test is my first :bfp: with noah my son so it's 100% a faint :bfp: as I have the baby to prove it lol!
> The bottom test is tonight's test at about the 6 minute mark x

How magical is that :), i see both lines :) yay, congratulations xx


----------



## melntnp

So do I!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Phantom710

Congrats Momma! I see it!!!

Tomorrow morning is it for me! (and the IPs) I will test FMU :)


----------



## HaileysMommy1

crivay512 said:


> Oh that's good, I wish I wasn't obsessing over this. It makes for the longest two weeks ever! Ok So I have some additional questions (sorry if I am asking for TMI)
> 
> How can you tell where your cervix is and if its open? do you fee? what are you feeling for? I want to know for next month if this month is a negative.
> 
> I am also going to try and temp next month as well, but I get confused with that as well.
> 
> Others opinions are welcome as well, I want to know everything!

Welcome! It is a lot to take in but temping and charting is so informative and rewarding! When you temp, make sure it is a basal thermometer. Keep it beside your bed, and set your alarm to take your temp at the same exact time every morning (For me I have to wake up on work days at 5:15 so I set my alarm for that even on the days I don't work and just go back to sleep after). Also make sure you don't move, take a drink, etc before you take your temp. Just reach over, eyes still closed, and pop it in your mouth. That's how you'll get the most accurate temperature readings :) 

Also note on your chart when you have sleepless nights, go to bed extra late, or drink the night before, because those can all cause your temp to be higher than it would normally be!


----------



## LisK

Phantom710 said:


> Congrats Momma! I see it!!!
> 
> Tomorrow morning is it for me! (and the IPs) I will test FMU :)

Good luck!!!!


----------



## crivay512

HaileysMommy1 said:


> Welcome! It is a lot to take in but temping and charting is so informative and rewarding! When you temp, make sure it is a basal thermometer. Keep it beside your bed, and set your alarm to take your temp at the same exact time every morning (For me I have to wake up on work days at 5:15 so I set my alarm for that even on the days I don't work and just go back to sleep after). Also make sure you don't move, take a drink, etc before you take your temp. Just reach over, eyes still closed, and pop it in your mouth. That's how you'll get the most accurate temperature readings :)
> 
> Also note on your chart when you have sleepless nights, go to bed extra late, or drink the night before, because those can all cause your temp to be higher than it would normally be!

Thank you so much... I will try it out, hopefully I dont have to try another month. Fingers are crossed for a BFP. Keep you all posted. Thanks again!


----------



## Flowermal

MommaCC said:


> So as I'm a poasaholic I just did a test before getting into bed (as you do lol!) just wanted to know what you girls think.
> The top test is my first :bfp: with noah my son so it's 100% a faint :bfp: as I have the baby to prove it lol!
> The bottom test is tonight's test at about the 6 minute mark x

Congrats!!


----------



## Flowermal

Phantom710 said:


> Congrats Momma! I see it!!!
> 
> Tomorrow morning is it for me! (and the IPs) I will test FMU :)

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Eltjuh

I see it too MommaCC!! Let me know when you want to be put down for bfp! :)

Crivay512 - Welcome to the group! If you want to be added to the list please let me know what date you'll be testing and I'll add you! :flower:

Phantom710 - Good luck tomorrow!!! Fingers crossed you'll give us another bfp!!


AFM, I feel like I've been peeing more than normal... Not really been spotting too many symptoms, that's the only one really, other than being pretty cold this afternoon! But I get cold easily anyway!! I'm just gonna try and take it easy, relax and try not to symptom spot too much and wait till friday to test! :)


----------



## kayleigh_jane

Good morning ladies :)

Well my testing day was 12 Jan. I was very excited as I just felt different this month, so was extremely dissappointed when the result was a BFN. AF was due that day and when she still hadn't arrived this morning I decided to test again and there it was - BFP! I'm so excited but being very cautious as it's still early days!

The things we did differently this time were using Preseed and the Maybe Baby saliva ovulation predictor.

Good luck to everyone and sending loads of baby dust your way! xx


----------



## LisK

kayleigh_jane said:


> Good morning ladies :)
> 
> Well my testing day was 12 Jan. I was very excited as I just felt different this month, so was extremely dissappointed when the result was a BFN. AF was due that day and when she still hadn't arrived this morning I decided to test again and there it was - BFP! I'm so excited but being very cautious as it's still early days!
> 
> The things we did differently this time were using Preseed and the Maybe Baby saliva ovulation predictor.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and sending loads of baby dust your way! xx

Yay!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## MommaCC

Eek!! Thanks girls! Had a terrible nights sleep and my backs killing me! My bbs feel allot fuller too. 
I'm going to hold out till I get a nice strong pink line to say its defo a :bfp: on here of that's ok? 
Testing again in a little while? I'm nervous it's going to be stark white? My FMU tests have been a bit rubbish so far they are better in the evening? 

Anyways how's everyone else doing? X


----------



## Flowermal

kayleigh_jane said:


> Good morning ladies :)
> 
> Well my testing day was 12 Jan. I was very excited as I just felt different this month, so was extremely dissappointed when the result was a BFN. AF was due that day and when she still hadn't arrived this morning I decided to test again and there it was - BFP! I'm so excited but being very cautious as it's still early days!
> 
> The things we did differently this time were using Preseed and the Maybe Baby saliva ovulation predictor.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and sending loads of baby dust your way! xx

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Becca_89

Hi, well i am now 4 days late and have done a boots own pregnancy test (which i do
Not like) i have a faint line which i have tried to upload but i cant manage to? Does anyone know how to do it from your iphone?
Also big congrats to the new bfp :) this thread seems to be getting some good results :) xxx


----------



## MommaCC

Becca_89 have you got the photo bucket app? If you upload that then upload your pic to photo bucket you can copy the URL and post it in the advanced post thingy on here. Or email me and I'll do it for you I'm pm you my email if you like? X


----------



## Eltjuh

kayleigh_jane said:


> Good morning ladies :)
> 
> Well my testing day was 12 Jan. I was very excited as I just felt different this month, so was extremely dissappointed when the result was a BFN. AF was due that day and when she still hadn't arrived this morning I decided to test again and there it was - BFP! I'm so excited but being very cautious as it's still early days!
> 
> The things we did differently this time were using Preseed and the Maybe Baby saliva ovulation predictor.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and sending loads of baby dust your way! xx

Congrats!!! :happydance: !! BFP#11 yay!!
H&H 9 months to you! 



MommaCC said:


> Eek!! Thanks girls! Had a terrible nights sleep
> and my backs killing me! My bbs feel allot fuller too.
> I'm going to hold out till I get a nice strong pink line to say its defo a :bfp: on here of that's ok?
> Testing again in a little while? I'm nervous it's going to be stark white? My FMU tests have been a bit rubbish so far they are better in the evening?
> 
> Anyways how's everyone else doing? X

Yeah that's fine, that's why I asked you! :) Bet you're testing like everyday!!  haha 
If you can, please post a picture of your test when you've done it :)


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Good luck Phantom710 and MommaCC! Can't wait to hear the results!

kayleigh_jane CONGRATS!! H&H 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## Becca_89

MommaCC said:


> Becca_89 have you got the photo bucket app? If you upload that then upload your pic to photo bucket you can copy the URL and post it in the advanced post thingy on here. Or email me and I'll do it for you I'm pm you my email if you like? X

Oh thankyou very much mommacc, i will try and get the app, if not i will upload it on pc tonight! :) thankyou though!
And massive congrats! :) cant wait to see the dark pink double lines xxx


----------



## sbchewning

Lownthwaite said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'll be testing on January 30th :thumbup:

 Me too! I just hope I can wait that long!



Ladies I just took a glance at the first page and I love all the :bfp:s! Keep 'em coming! Hugs for all that AF got :cry:


----------



## melntnp

Would you ladies mind having a look at my post in "pregnancy tests" 
"HELP!! (Again). 

I'm going outta my mind thinking I have evaps??!!!

Thanks xxx


----------



## sbchewning

melntnp said:


> Would you ladies mind having a look at my post in "pregnancy tests"
> "HELP!! (Again).
> 
> I'm going outta my mind thinking I have evaps??!!!
> 
> Thanks xxx

I can't seem to find the post of the pics! Lead the way!:winkwink:


----------



## sbchewning

sbchewning said:


> melntnp said:
> 
> 
> Would you ladies mind having a look at my post in "pregnancy tests"
> "HELP!! (Again).
> 
> I'm going outta my mind thinking I have evaps??!!!
> 
> Thanks xxx
> 
> I can't seem to find the post of the pics! Lead the way!:winkwink:Click to expand...

I found it :coffee: !!!! I totally see the FRER line! I say redo the FRER and compare the 2! Good Luck!


----------



## mrs.ginger

So my BFP is now official! I took another test yesterday and it is absolutely obvious now!

Congratulations to the new BFPs!

Lots of luck to those waiting to test!

I would love suggestions on creative ways to tell hubby!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## adopim

Congratulations mrs.ginger!! :D


----------



## sbchewning

mrs.ginger said:


> So my BFP is now official! I took another test yesterday and it is absolutely obvious now!
> 
> Congratulations to the new BFPs!
> 
> Lots of luck to those waiting to test!
> 
> I would love suggestions on creative ways to tell hubby!

No Doubting it! :happydance: Congrats!


----------



## lune_miel

mrs.ginger said:


> So my BFP is now official! I took another test yesterday and it is absolutely obvious now!
> 
> Congratulations to the new BFPs!
> 
> Lots of luck to those waiting to test!
> 
> I would love suggestions on creative ways to tell hubby!

mrs.ginger Congrats!! Do you mind telling us when you BD'd this cycle? What do you think you did this time to make it stick? 

Thanks!


----------



## Flowermal

mrs.ginger said:


> So my BFP is now official! I took another test yesterday and it is absolutely obvious now!
> 
> Congratulations to the new BFPs!
> 
> Lots of luck to those waiting to test!
> 
> I would love suggestions on creative ways to tell hubby!

That's a beautiful BFP!!! :happydance:


----------



## Eltjuh

Wow! That's a great :bfp:!!! Congrats!! H&H 9 months!! 
That means we got bfp #12! :happydance: 

Which makes our percentage of bfp's go up to almost 18% :) (as opposed to the small 15% about 2 days ago!!)


----------



## MommaCC

Congratulations mrs ginger! Fantastic :bfp: 

Well here's today's test I'm not convinced I can see a second line :sad: and I checked my cervix it's low and soft and I could get my finger tip in (tmi sorry) and I've had EWCM today? I'm so confused so I did an opk too and its neg (green handle) I just don't know what my stupid body is doing. Hey ho I'm off to cook dinner lol! X
 



Attached Files:







35215B9B-6203-4CE1-ABC0-3FC1451B4602-393-00000047ED27C841_zpsf79dbefa.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## sugarpi24

Congrats ginger!!! 

Momma I hope its going to get darker!! And you get your bfp!!

I have 10 more days til I test!!! Counting down!! :)


----------



## Kobes Mummie

mrs.ginger said:


> So my BFP is now official! I took another test yesterday and it is absolutely obvious now!
> 
> Congratulations to the new BFPs!
> 
> Lots of luck to those waiting to test!
> 
> I would love suggestions on creative ways to tell hubby!

Congratulations, yay happy 9 months. Woo ive heard of the putting a bun in the oven and asking OH to check wats in the oven lol xx


----------



## melntnp

mrs.ginger said:


> So my BFP is now official! I took another test yesterday and it is absolutely obvious now!
> 
> Congratulations to the new BFPs!
> 
> Lots of luck to those waiting to test!
> 
> I would love suggestions on creative ways to tell hubby!

Congrats mrs ginger!! It looks sooo like mine. I can't believe you haven't told your hubby, I couldn't keep my mouth shut lol!! 

H & H 9months!!! Xxxx


----------



## sugarpi24

Maybe be like " what's on my stomach" and have him look and it'll say "baby....daddy..." something saying hes going to be a dad...write it in lipstick or something...


----------



## sugarpi24

melntnp said:


> mrs.ginger said:
> 
> 
> So my BFP is now official! I took another test yesterday and it is absolutely obvious now!
> 
> Congratulations to the new BFPs!
> 
> Lots of luck to those waiting to test!
> 
> I would love suggestions on creative ways to tell hubby!
> 
> Congrats mrs ginger!! It looks sooo like mine. I can't believe you haven't told your hubby, I couldn't keep my mouth shut lol!!
> 
> H & H 9months!!! XxxxClick to expand...

I would have a hard time not telling my hubby or my parents right away!!! Lol I'm one that tells everyone everything...everyone at work knows we have been trying...my family knows...I didn't think it would take this long to get pregnant..but its kinda nice cuz some of them are nice ppl to talk to about my issues and vent too... :/ kinda like you guys :) Mrs ginger when are you going to tell your hubby?


----------



## mrs.ginger

Since you asked...lol


This month was a little different. I drank red raspberry leaf tea every day until O, took Geritol every day, used preseed each day while I was fertile and used softcups after each BD. in addition to that I have been temping and charting for months. I really am still in shock! I haven't told hubby. I really want to do it in a creative and cute way. Last night he asked me if the witch had come yet. My answer? Uhm, no....lol. I need to think of something fast! I can also totally relate to trying and thinking it won't happen. I am 34 and DH is 40. We had decided to only try until baby would be here before he turned 41 so this was also one of our few months left TTC. No pressure right?!?!


----------



## Eltjuh

When I was pregnant and got my bfp I put a little post it on the test saying: 'Daddy, I think I'm gonna be a big brother' and had my son wake hubby up and give him the test with the note on it. 
But I guess that's a bit hard if you don't have any kids yet (don't know whether you've got any kids??) 

Other than that I've not told hubby in a special way. You could maybe put it somewhere for him to 'find'....


----------



## Phantom710

Well... I tested. and I think I have a :bfp: I am waiting until tomorrow to test again with FMU. the camera isn't really picking it up but I see a super faint pink line irl. Here's hoping.


----------



## mrs.ginger

lune_miel said:


> mrs.ginger said:
> 
> 
> So my BFP is now official! I took another test yesterday and it is absolutely obvious now!
> 
> Congratulations to the new BFPs!
> 
> Lots of luck to those waiting to test!
> 
> I would love suggestions on creative ways to tell hubby!
> 
> mrs.ginger Congrats!! Do you mind telling us when you BD'd this cycle? What do you think you did this time to make it stick?
> 
> Thanks!Click to expand...

I just posted something to answer most except the BD question. Here is a screen shot of that part of my chart so you can see it.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Eltjuh

I think I can see something very faint in the middle picture... Fingers crossed!!


----------



## mrs.ginger

sugarpi24 said:


> melntnp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrs.ginger said:
> 
> 
> So my BFP is now official! I took another test yesterday and it is absolutely obvious now!
> 
> Congratulations to the new BFPs!
> 
> Lots of luck to those waiting to test!
> 
> I would love suggestions on creative ways to tell hubby!
> 
> Congrats mrs ginger!! It looks sooo like mine. I can't believe you haven't told your hubby, I couldn't keep my mouth shut lol!!
> 
> H & H 9months!!! XxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I would have a hard time not telling my hubby or my parents right away!!! Lol I'm one that tells everyone everything...everyone at work knows we have been trying...my family knows...I didn't think it would take this long to get pregnant..but its kinda nice cuz some of them are nice ppl to talk to about my issues and vent too... :/ kinda like you guys :) Mrs ginger when are you going to tell your hubby?Click to expand...

AS SOON AS POSSIBLE! We both have daughters from other relationships already (10 and 11) so this will be our only baby and the only baby I "planned" so I just want a good way to surprise him with it! The other thing holding me back is the fact that he is super sick right now and I cannot see him being too excited lol. He just sleeps for now.


----------



## vic161209

phantom - i def see it on the top pic! my first frer was just as faint but got stronger, that was 15days ago n were still going strong so far,good luck :thumbup::flower:

also congratz to the other new bfp's, welcome to the club :hugs:


----------



## sharan

Hey Hun! Can I change my test date to the 21st? FF tells me I may have ovulated two days earlier this cycle. 

I'm currently 7dpo and I'm really REALLY resisting the urge to test early. No real symptoms to say this cycle will be my bfp. However I can't remember having any signs with my last two bfps other than just 'having that feeling'.


----------



## elt1013

Wow, congrats to all the BFPs! It is really picking up in here!


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats to all the BFP's!!

Onto cycle #2 for me! We will be starting this weekend to try for next month. Hope to have a great Valentines Surprise!


----------



## MommaCC

Congratulations phantom! I see it in all your pics sweetie! X


----------



## emmancee

Hi everyone can I join please? Me and OH had decided to WTT for baby number 2 until April but changed our minds at the last minute this weekend and decided to see what happens this month. Used OPK's for the first time this month and got positive on Saturday so I'm guessing I ovulated Sunday/Monday and we DTD twice this weekend so I guess I am now in the two week wait and will test on the 28th/29th! Very nervous/excited!


----------



## Becca_89

Hi all i am finally managing to load a photo of my test this morning, i cant manage to get a good photo, and this technology is too much for me

This is a test 4 days late and ican see a very faint line, but so faint i dont think it is a positive!! :(

What you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5512.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Lara310809

Hello ladies; please add me to the list. We're NTNP and I have a strange urge to test this month

I'll be testing on 20th, though it will be early. I'mnot due until somewhere around 23-25th, but 20th is a very special date for me - fingers crossed


----------



## Becca_89

mrs.ginger said:


> So my BFP is now official! I took another test yesterday and it is absolutely obvious now!
> 
> Congratulations to the new BFPs!
> 
> Lots of luck to those waiting to test!
> 
> I would love suggestions on creative ways to tell hubby!

Hi dont know if you have told hubby yet, but this popped up on my screen :) 

https://www.babyzone.com/pregnancy/...wdIgnite|CrowdIgnite|Widget||100412|||famE|||


----------



## melntnp

sbchewning said:


> sbchewning said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melntnp said:
> 
> 
> Would you ladies mind having a look at my post in "pregnancy tests"
> "HELP!! (Again).
> 
> I'm going outta my mind thinking I have evaps??!!!
> 
> Thanks xxx
> 
> I can't seem to find the post of the pics! Lead the way!:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I found it :coffee: !!!! I totally see the FRER line! I say redo the FRER and compare the 2! Good Luck!Click to expand...


I've redone a frer and it was a big fat :bfp:!!! I can't seem to upload the photo but will keep trying!!
I've got a digi for the morning.

:dust: to all

Xxxx


----------



## adopim

mrs.ginger said:


> So my BFP is now official! I took another test yesterday and it is absolutely obvious now!
> 
> Congratulations to the new BFPs!
> 
> Lots of luck to those waiting to test!
> 
> I would love suggestions on creative ways to tell hubby!

I bought a 3 pack of onesies and a package of 2 pacifiers and put them in a box. Then I got some sparkling grape juice (the kind that comes in a wine-like bottle) and poured them into wine glasses. When he got home from work I had the box and the juice sitting on the table. I told him I had a present for him, and acted as non-chalant about it as I could (it was just a leftover box from Christmas, nothing fancy). I also hid the HPT nearby so that I could pull it out right away to show him without leaving the room. 
It would have been absolutely perfect, except he smelled the grape juice and figured out it wasn't wine. He was still cute though because as he was moving to open the box, he smiled at me and then rubbed my belly.


----------



## Eltjuh

emmancee said:


> Hi everyone can I join please? Me and OH had decided to WTT for baby number 2 until April but changed our minds at the last minute this weekend and decided to see what happens this month. Used OPK's for the first time this month and got positive on Saturday so I'm guessing I ovulated Sunday/Monday and we DTD twice this weekend so I guess I am now in the two week wait and will test on the 28th/29th! Very nervous/excited!

welcome :) 



Becca_89 said:


> Hi all i am finally managing to load a photo of my test this morning, i cant manage to get a good photo, and this technology is too much for me
> 
> This is a test 4 days late and ican see a very faint line, but so faint i dont think it is a positive!! :(
> 
> What you ladies think?

I can't see anything on the picture, sorry!!! But maybe if you do another one in the morning and take the picture from the top... Can't really see the test properly in this picture, sorry!!! 

Good luck!! :hugs:



Lara310809 said:


> Hello ladies; please add me to the list. We're NTNP and I have a strange urge to test this month
> 
> I'll be testing on 20th, though it will be early. I'mnot due until somewhere around 23-25th, but 20th is a very special date for me - fingers crossed

Welcome to the club :)


----------



## Phantom710

yay Momma!!!!!!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## MommaCC

Congratulations to all the girls with :bfp:s so far

I'm completely confused as to whats going on in my body as I know have ALL the signs of ovulation? I'm messed up!!


----------



## Phantom710

Momma--- if it helps, for the first bit of my pregnancy I had massive O signs as well.. and I have the baby to prove I was pregnant


----------



## mrs.ginger

Hello again ladies! I just wanted to add something I forgot earlier, for those who asked what I did different this month. I also took the Soy Iso on CD2-6.


----------



## sbchewning

melntnp said:


> sbchewning said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sbchewning said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melntnp said:
> 
> 
> Would you ladies mind having a look at my post in "pregnancy tests"
> "HELP!! (Again).
> 
> I'm going outta my mind thinking I have evaps??!!!
> 
> Thanks xxx
> 
> B
> 
> 
> I can't seem to find the post of the pics! Lead the way!:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I found it :coffee: !!!! I totally see the FRER line! I say redo the FRER and compare the 2! Good Luck!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've redone a frer and it was a big fat :bfp:!!! I can't seem to upload the photo but will keep trying!!
> I've got a digi for the morning.
> 
> :dust: to all
> 
> XxxxClick to expand...

Yay! At this rate I probably won't be able to wait until the 30th!! You all have me excited!


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Oh my gosh you guys!!! Please tell me you see it! :wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2014 - Version 2.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 20









IMG_2014.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 30


----------



## Girly922

HaileysMommy1 said:


> Oh my gosh you guys!!! Please tell me you see it! :wohoo:

I see it!! Big congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## HaileysMommy1

I'm shaking! I was not expecting this!!


----------



## sbchewning

HaileysMommy1 said:


> Oh my gosh you guys!!! Please tell me you see it! :wohoo:

I see it! Keep the :bfp:s coming!!!:happydance:


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay haileysmommy1 congrats!! :happydance: do you want me to put you down for bfp?


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay haileysmommy1 congrats!! :happydance: do you want me to put you down for bfp?


----------



## mrs.ginger

HaileysMommy1 said:


> Oh my gosh you guys!!! Please tell me you see it! :wohoo:

Congratulations!!!


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Eltjuh said:


> Yay haileysmommy1 congrats!! :happydance: do you want me to put you down for bfp?

Yes please :) I just took another and lo and behold there was another line :happydance:


----------



## tekkitten

Congrats!!


----------



## Hope83

Congrats and H&H 9 months to all of you that caught the egg! Its so exciting!! I love seeing bfp's!

I wasn't as lucky this month. The witch got me today :(


----------



## Eltjuh

Hope83 so sorry the witch got you!! :hugs:

As for everyone that got their bfp (hard to keep up now ) Congrats!!! 

And 1 little request: if you have a faint line could you please let me know whether you want me to put you down for a bfp yet or whether you want to wait till it's darker, just so I know... Atm I've got 3 people down for a possible bfp, which are MommaCC, Phantom710 and Becca89....


----------



## vic161209

i see bfp, congrats hm1 :flower::flower:


----------



## LisK

Well... AF is due today and there's no sign of it. But there is also no sign that I have ovulated yet. I think maybe I should move my date to the end of the month...

This cycle sucks. :(


----------



## Eltjuh

It's quiet on here today!! Take it there haven't been any bfp's today so far then!!


Anyone that got their bfp, did you check your cp before getting your bfp and what was it like on what dpo?? (I know it's not totally accurate but I'd like to compare :))


----------



## Kobes Mummie

:( im out, the witch came early, xx


----------



## Lara310809

Kobes Mummie said:


> :( im out, the witch came early, xx

sorry to hear that :(


----------



## Hev162

Woo Hoo! Congrats HaileysMommy1 and all the ladies who got their bfp's! :happydance:


----------



## tekkitten

Eltjuh said:


> It's quiet on here today!! Take it there haven't been any bfp's today so far then!!
> 
> 
> Anyone that got their bfp, did you check your cp before getting your bfp and what was it like on what dpo?? (I know it's not totally accurate but I'd like to compare :))

Ok, here is the one strange thing. I checked my cp at 8-9 dpo, and it was completely swollen up there! Kind of swelling like before you o or get af. That was the major weird thing I noticed :)


----------



## MommaCC

Well girls I'm going to say I've got a :bfp: it's faint but there in a superdrug test. With about my 100 wee of the day!!!! :happydance: 
I will try and get a pick but it's not really working as I can't get the right light to catch it on my phone :( but it there for defo!


----------



## Phantom710

IN!

:bfp:


----------



## MommaCC

Congratulations phantom!!!!! :happydance: I'm going to hang around in ttc for a bit longer until I get nice strong lines but I'll see you over in first tri soon fingers crossed! X


----------



## mrs.ginger

Congratulations MommaCc and Phantom!!!


----------



## Lara310809

MommaCC said:


> Well girls I'm going to say I've got a :bfp: it's faint but there in a superdrug test. With about my 100 wee of the day!!!! :happydance:
> I will try and get a pick but it's not really working as I can't get the right light to catch it on my phone :( but it there for defo!

I used Superdrug tests when I was pregnant with #1 and found they were really good. Congratulations!


----------



## mrs.ginger

To answer your CP question Eltjuh, mine was low and hard then the next day high, closed and soft (Saturday/ Sunday). I was surprised at how quickly it changed. I am no CP expert by any means, it's a bit of a mystery to me honestly lol.


----------



## MommaCC

This is my ic from this morning don't know if you girls can see it but it's there IRL my friend even said she could see it when she came round for a morning cuppa!
 



Attached Files:







F4321366-06B1-4288-A305-5C95E66D42C7-154-0000000D364E31F3_zps5ebcd7e8.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Eltjuh

Kobes Mummie said:


> :( im out, the witch came early, xx

So sorry she got you!! :hugs: Good luck next cycle!!



tekkitten said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> It's quiet on here today!! Take it there haven't been any bfp's today so far then!!
> 
> 
> Anyone that got their bfp, did you check your cp before getting your bfp and what was it like on what dpo?? (I know it's not totally accurate but I'd like to compare :))
> 
> Ok, here is the one strange thing. I checked my cp at 8-9 dpo, and it was completely swollen up there! Kind of swelling like before you o or get af. That was the major weird thing I noticed :)Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply! Don't think mine's swollen or anything, but been having some AF type cramps in my back, like I usually get. AF isn't due till tuesday though! And I'm pretty regular (so much so I get it on the same date every month). Getting a bit more hopeful today. When did you start getting sore bb's?? With my son I recorded them at 9 or 10 dpo I think... but last time (with the mc) I didn't get any. They've been feeling a bit odd, not really painful but a bit ...hmm.. hard to explain, sort of like stabby feelings... :wacko:

Anyway, I guess I'll just have to wait and see if I get that 2nd line on my tests :) 



MommaCC said:


> Well girls I'm going to say I've got a :bfp: it's faint but there in a superdrug test. With about my 100 wee of the day!!!! :happydance:
> I will try and get a pick but it's not really working as I can't get the right light to catch it on my phone :( but it there for defo!

Yay!!! :happydance: Congrats!!! BFP #14!!!
Would love to see a pic!! :) H&H 9 months!!



Phantom710 said:


> IN!
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> View attachment 550441

Congrats!! BFP #15 :) H&H 9 months!!


----------



## Phantom710

Momma-- I'm not in 1st tri yet either... I'm so nervous.


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Congrats Phantom and MommaCC!! Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## Junebugs

Congrats to all the BFP!

AFM- I'm out :witch: got me today.


----------



## schultzie18

is there a Febuary testing thread yet?

Congrats to those who got their BFPs!!!!

:hugs: to those who got the witch!!!


----------



## Girly922

Congrats Momma and Phantom!! H&H 9 months to you both :)

AFM I'm out, AF hit full force this morning. Will see some of you over in the feb testing thread when that's up.


----------



## adopim

Congrats to all the new BFPs!! :)


----------



## hanibal766

Yay! This thread has picked up! Lots more :bfp: which is great to see! 

Congratulations ladies! :happydance:

I'm looking for bump buddies by the way if anyone would like to join me in this pregnancy adventure... I'm due September with baby no 1 :D

I'm thinking of creating a thread so let me know x


----------



## Eltjuh

Junebugs said:


> Congrats to all the BFP!
> 
> AFM- I'm out :witch: got me today.

Sorry she got you!! :hugs: Good luck next cycle! 



schultzie18 said:


> is there a Febuary testing thread yet?
> 
> Congrats to those who got their BFPs!!!!
> 
> :hugs: to those who got the witch!!!

I've not made one, feel free to make a February thread :) I'm hoping I won't have to be in TTC section anymore in February, plus I won't be able to ttc in Feb, cause of hubby's meds - doc didn't want to change them just yet. :wacko: 



Girly922 said:


> Congrats Momma and Phantom!! H&H 9 months to you both :)
> 
> AFM I'm out, AF hit full force this morning. Will see some of you over in the feb testing thread when that's up.

Sorry the witch got you!! :hugs: Good luck next month!!


----------



## Noo

I have fizzy boobs... How weird. It almost feels like a let-down reflex, one more so than the other. Eurgh it feels funny :( Me no like!


----------



## HaileysMommy1

hanibal766 said:


> Yay! This thread has picked up! Lots more :bfp: which is great to see!
> 
> Congratulations ladies! :happydance:
> 
> I'm looking for bump buddies by the way if anyone would like to join me in this pregnancy adventure... I'm due September with baby no 1 :D
> 
> I'm thinking of creating a thread so let me know x

:hi: Looking for bump buddies as well! Due Sept 27 (by my own calculations)! Lemme know when you get your thread up :)


----------



## LisK

Noo said:


> I have fizzy boobs... How weird. It almost feels like a let-down reflex, one more so than the other. Eurgh it feels funny :( Me no like!

Your chart is looking great! Has FF given you a "possibly triphasic" indicator yet? Looks like it could be!


----------



## Lara310809

tested early (supposed to test on Sunday) and got a BFN :( Crushing. I know it's early though.


----------



## mrs.ginger

I would love to buddy up as well! Just let me know where to "check in"


----------



## kristieEve

Hello Ladies.. I am new to the site..

I am however, testing this month.. actually this week!! :happydance:

I tested yesterday 10dpo, and got a very very faint positive on FRER, I used midday urine, probably my 2nd one of the day, don't really remember. 

Today I tested with a dollar store cheapie, and it was stark white, deffinatly negative as far as that test goes, and it was too with urine from around 2.

Well that was boviously bothering me, and all I could think was I got my hopes up and this is all a joke.. so I tested again with urine i held for about 3 hours. This time I used an FRER again, my last one, and it was positive again. The line was faint, but it was darker than my previous one. So i'm attaching my photos.. They're very clear on my phone and I can see them well, and the color is pink, but everytime I put them on the pc, they seem to get blurry. 

But tell me what you think please ?!?! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







hpt3.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 22









hpt4.JPG
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Girly922

kristieEve said:


> Hello Ladies.. I am new to the site..
> 
> I am however, testing this month.. actually this week!! :happydance:
> 
> I tested yesterday 10dpo, and got a very very faint positive on FRER, I used midday urine, probably my 2nd one of the day, don't really remember.
> 
> Today I tested with a dollar store cheapie, and it was stark white, deffinatly negative as far as that test goes, and it was too with urine from around 2.
> 
> Well that was boviously bothering me, and all I could think was I got my hopes up and this is all a joke.. so I tested again with urine i held for about 3 hours. This time I used an FRER again, my last one, and it was positive again. The line was faint, but it was darker than my previous one. So i'm attaching my photos.. They're very clear on my phone and I can see them well, and the color is pink, but everytime I put them on the pc, they seem to get blurry.
> 
> But tell me what you think please ?!?! :thumbup:

I can see them easily!! Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## kristieEve

Thanks!! I get the feeling when I look at them my eyes are playing tricks on me!


----------



## adopim

kristieEve said:


> Hello Ladies.. I am new to the site..
> 
> I am however, testing this month.. actually this week!! :happydance:
> 
> I tested yesterday 10dpo, and got a very very faint positive on FRER, I used midday urine, probably my 2nd one of the day, don't really remember.
> 
> Today I tested with a dollar store cheapie, and it was stark white, deffinatly negative as far as that test goes, and it was too with urine from around 2.
> 
> Well that was boviously bothering me, and all I could think was I got my hopes up and this is all a joke.. so I tested again with urine i held for about 3 hours. This time I used an FRER again, my last one, and it was positive again. The line was faint, but it was darker than my previous one. So i'm attaching my photos.. They're very clear on my phone and I can see them well, and the color is pink, but everytime I put them on the pc, they seem to get blurry.
> 
> But tell me what you think please ?!?! :thumbup:

I see a line on the 11DPO one for sure! Congrats!
I didn't get a positive on a cheapie (88 cent Walmart one) until 13DPO. They are much less sensitive than the FRERs.


----------



## kristieEve

After I tested with that dollar store one, I of course went a little crazy looking all over the internet for something to tell me it would be wrong. Everything was so mixed though. Some sites said that they're more sensitive than FRER, some said they were worse. I didn't know what else to do. I didn't really want to use my last FRER but I couldn't hold back..


----------



## Girly922

The 11dpo line is quite a nice line for 11dpo but if you really want to settle your mind do a digi. That always helps all the worry over lines. :thumbup:


----------



## kristieEve

do you think it's too early for a digi? Should I take it tonight, or wait until tomorrow morning?


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Well ladies now I'm not so sure.. my beta today (12dpo) was only 16 :(


----------



## LisK

kristieEve said:


> do you think it's too early for a digi? Should I take it tonight, or wait until tomorrow morning?

I would do it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Girly922

kristieEve said:


> do you think it's too early for a digi? Should I take it tonight, or wait until tomorrow morning?

If you're in the uk the clearblue digi with conception indicator are 25miu, so the same as a FRER. My last bfp, I got a bfp on one of those at 11dpo before I got a bfp on a FRER.

ETA - but definitely with fmu. :)


----------



## Eltjuh

kristieEve said:


> Hello Ladies.. I am new to the site..
> 
> I am however, testing this month.. actually this week!! :happydance:
> 
> I tested yesterday 10dpo, and got a very very faint positive on FRER, I used midday urine, probably my 2nd one of the day, don't really remember.
> 
> Today I tested with a dollar store cheapie, and it was stark white, deffinatly negative as far as that test goes, and it was too with urine from around 2.
> 
> Well that was boviously bothering me, and all I could think was I got my hopes up and this is all a joke.. so I tested again with urine i held for about 3 hours. This time I used an FRER again, my last one, and it was positive again. The line was faint, but it was darker than my previous one. So i'm attaching my photos.. They're very clear on my phone and I can see them well, and the color is pink, but everytime I put them on the pc, they seem to get blurry.
> 
> But tell me what you think please ?!?! :thumbup:

Definitely positive on both tests!! No squinting required at all!! :happydance: 
Can I add you to the list and put you down for a bfp???

And like pp said: you can always do a digi to confirm, that way there is no reason for doubt....

I find that the cheap dipstrips are usually SO faint it's really hard to tell!! Even a bit later on in your cycle!!


----------



## Girly922

HaileysMommy1 said:


> Well ladies now I'm not so sure.. my beta today (12dpo) was only 16 :(

I've got my fingers crossed for you hunny :hugs:


----------



## xGracex

I tested way early because I had a feeling I was PG... I had no symptoms just mild AF like cramping. So I must have been way off on my dates because it was a BFP!


----------



## Girly922

Massive congrats xGracex!! :hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

HaileysMommy1 said:


> Well ladies now I'm not so sure.. my beta today (12dpo) was only 16 :(

:hugs: Here's a little thing for you which hopefully gives you some hope.... 
If your normal hcg level is 1 on implantation day (let's say 7dpo) your level would be 2 at 9dpo and 4 at 11dpo and 8 at 13dpo. Let's say you're normal level is 5 at 7dpo (implantation, which could also occur later) it would be 10 at 9dpo, 20 at 11dpo and 40 at 13dpo - going by the standard of it doubling every 48hrs.
Obviously you can double faster but not everyone does! Try not to worry too much until you get another beta done so you can compare!! 
I know it's hard (been through it) but it's early stages yet so it might pick up and everything might still be perfectly fine!!!

Good luck! I'll be thinking of you!! :hugs: 



xGracex said:


> I tested way early because I had a feeling I was PG... I had no symptoms just mild AF like cramping. So I must have been way off on my dates because it was a BFP!

Congrats!! :happydance: H&H 9 months!!


----------



## MommaCC

Having really bad AF cramps :( not looking or feeling to good girls. X


----------



## Noo

No, FF doesn't say anything about triphasic chart as yet. It may do if temp is still in the top range tomorrow though. It seems to think everything is okay to confirm after 3! :lol: I just don't get the feeling of being pregnant though. Last cycle I was for sure I was pregnant and obviously had conceived but wasn't a sticky one.... But this cycle... No, I'm not convinced. I'd be VERY surprised to get a BFP.


----------



## kristieEve

Eltjuh said:


> kristieEve said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies.. I am new to the site..
> 
> I am however, testing this month.. actually this week!! :happydance:
> 
> I tested yesterday 10dpo, and got a very very faint positive on FRER, I used midday urine, probably my 2nd one of the day, don't really remember.
> 
> Today I tested with a dollar store cheapie, and it was stark white, deffinatly negative as far as that test goes, and it was too with urine from around 2.
> 
> Well that was boviously bothering me, and all I could think was I got my hopes up and this is all a joke.. so I tested again with urine i held for about 3 hours. This time I used an FRER again, my last one, and it was positive again. The line was faint, but it was darker than my previous one. So i'm attaching my photos.. They're very clear on my phone and I can see them well, and the color is pink, but everytime I put them on the pc, they seem to get blurry.
> 
> But tell me what you think please ?!?! :thumbup:
> 
> Definitely positive on both tests!! No squinting required at all!! :happydance:
> Can I add you to the list and put you down for a bfp???
> 
> And like pp said: you can always do a digi to confirm, that way there is no reason for doubt....
> 
> I find that the cheap dipstrips are usually SO faint it's really hard to tell!! Even a bit later on in your cycle!!Click to expand...


of course you can put me down!! That makes me feel so special! Thank you!


----------



## hanibal766

Hi girls

I've just started a new thread for all you BFP's who would like to join up and chat about your pregnancy journey with others due in September. 

Hope to see you there! :friends:

New Bump Buddy thread link - click below;
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...due-mid-sept-2013-1-bump-buddies-welcome.html


----------



## Eltjuh

MommaCC said:


> Having really bad AF cramps :( not looking or feeling to good girls. X

Sorry you're getting cramps!! Hopefully all is ok!! Keep us updated!! :hugs:


----------



## elt1013

Wow, Congrats to all the new BFPs!



kristieEve said:


> Hello Ladies.. I am new to the site..
> 
> I am however, testing this month.. actually this week!! :happydance:
> 
> I tested yesterday 10dpo, and got a very very faint positive on FRER, I used midday urine, probably my 2nd one of the day, don't really remember.
> 
> Today I tested with a dollar store cheapie, and it was stark white, deffinatly negative as far as that test goes, and it was too with urine from around 2.
> 
> Well that was boviously bothering me, and all I could think was I got my hopes up and this is all a joke.. so I tested again with urine i held for about 3 hours. This time I used an FRER again, my last one, and it was positive again. The line was faint, but it was darker than my previous one. So i'm attaching my photos.. They're very clear on my phone and I can see them well, and the color is pink, but everytime I put them on the pc, they seem to get blurry.
> 
> But tell me what you think please ?!?! :thumbup:

Those aren't really very faint...great lines! Definate BFP!!


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Eltjuh said:


> HaileysMommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies now I'm not so sure.. my beta today (12dpo) was only 16 :(
> 
> :hugs: Here's a little thing for you which hopefully gives you some hope....
> If your normal hcg level is 1 on implantation day (let's say 7dpo) your level would be 2 at 9dpo and 4 at 11dpo and 8 at 13dpo. Let's say you're normal level is 5 at 7dpo (implantation, which could also occur later) it would be 10 at 9dpo, 20 at 11dpo and 40 at 13dpo - going by the standard of it doubling every 48hrs.
> Obviously you can double faster but not everyone does! Try not to worry too much until you get another beta done so you can compare!!
> I know it's hard (been through it) but it's early stages yet so it might pick up and everything might still be perfectly fine!!!
> 
> Good luck! I'll be thinking of you!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> xGracex said:
> 
> 
> I tested way early because I had a feeling I was PG... I had no symptoms just mild AF like cramping. So I must have been way off on my dates because it was a BFP!Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats!! :happydance: H&H 9 months!!Click to expand...

That does make me feel tons better! Thank you Eltjuh!! I'm going back Friday to get another done so hopefully I'll have more answers then! She also prescribed me to Progesterone supplements so maybe that will help also, although she said my progesterone levels were good? But thank you again for that! :hugs:

So if I implanted late, that means my hCG would be lower than it normally would be for my dpo? But wouldn't that also mean that it wouldn't be showing up on an hpt yet?


----------



## elt1013

adopim said:


> kristieEve said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies.. I am new to the site..
> 
> I am however, testing this month.. actually this week!! :happydance:
> 
> I tested yesterday 10dpo, and got a very very faint positive on FRER, I used midday urine, probably my 2nd one of the day, don't really remember.
> 
> Today I tested with a dollar store cheapie, and it was stark white, deffinatly negative as far as that test goes, and it was too with urine from around 2.
> 
> Well that was boviously bothering me, and all I could think was I got my hopes up and this is all a joke.. so I tested again with urine i held for about 3 hours. This time I used an FRER again, my last one, and it was positive again. The line was faint, but it was darker than my previous one. So i'm attaching my photos.. They're very clear on my phone and I can see them well, and the color is pink, but everytime I put them on the pc, they seem to get blurry.
> 
> But tell me what you think please ?!?! :thumbup:
> 
> I see a line on the 11DPO one for sure! Congrats!
> I didn't get a positive on a cheapie (88 cent Walmart one) until 13DPO. They are much less sensitive than the FRERs.Click to expand...

Actually the .88 First Signal test has the same official sensitivity as FRER...25miu, and I have heard from alot of ladies on BnB that they got their BFP earlier than FRER with it. People have detected as low as 10miu with it, but the company that makes them will only officially say it is 25miu. whereas FRER have detected as low as 12miu (but will only officially list it as 25miu) . I do know that the First Signal ovulation tests are WAY more sensitive than any other ovulation test out there, so it wouldn't surprise me if the HPTs are too. So, I guess the sensitivity doesn't really matter as it all depends on what tests work best for you, because everyone seems to be different when it comes to hpt/opks. I have heard the most positive things all over the net about the $ tree tests though!

I guess this also answers your last question as well...


----------



## elt1013

MommaCC said:


> Having really bad AF cramps :( not looking or feeling to good girls. X

That was my first symptom with DD...well that and sore boobs:)


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah mommaCC i was just thinking that before i went to bed, that i had pretty bad cramping at one point, around 6 weeks, but some might get it earlier, when i was pregnant with lucas. It was bad enough for me to ring my doctor to make sure evrything was ok. He said it was normal, just stretching etc.....
So not necessarily something to worry about!

Haileysmommy, if you implant later your hcg levels would probably be lower yes, but it all depends on how fast your body doubles and what your normal, non-pregnant levels are.... i'm just wondering now whether it'a a good thing or not that they do beta's over there....they don't do them here in the uk unless you're bleeding or high risk pregnancy or something like that. On 1 hand it would be nice to know everything is progressong nicely, but on the other hand, if you don't know what they are you don't have to (possibly unnecessarily)worry about them. Hope everything is gonna be alright for you! Oh and to answer the question about the pregnancy test showing bfp, elt1013 seems to have answered that one for you! Good luck :hugs:

Ok, afm... it's 4am here, i woke up with really bad bowel crmps. Thought they were af cramps at first! And so i was awake so i thought i'd check on you girls on my phone! I had bowel cramps like these when i was pregnant with lucas, not this early i think, but i had them about two nights ago aswell, so maybe possibly a sign? As i went to the toilet i noticed my nipples were slightly sore when i brushed against them accidentally. I've noticed i've become more positive about possibly being pregnant the past 2 days or so....so i'm just gonna keep testing and keeping everything crossed!


----------



## sugarpi24

Only 8 more days til I test!! Lol still counting down!! :)


----------



## minuet

wow!! I haven't been posting here as we've been busy and I've been tired/discouraged etc. But I keep checking the BFP count, and noticed that it exploded overnight!

Congrats to all the lovely BFPs ladies. :)


----------



## rain31

HI


looks like this has to be my month against all the odds 


I was crazy busy with work nd home, managing a 5 yr old. 

Just managed to BD ONCE in the entire month . Was down with viral fever on 8th , 9th nd 10th DPO. 

Dint test till 2 days of missed AF since I was confident that this month I just have to let go . 

Trying for baby 2 , this was my 8th month of TTC. Trying, charting, using OPK, checking EWCM nd stll seeing negative result was hard :( :(

This month I didnt do anything, there was no time in fact. Just one BD on the day I saw some EWCM . That's all. 

It came out as big surprise when I took a HPT on 16th DPO. :bfp::bfp::bfp:


I guess life has it's lil way of surprising us.:cloud9:

GL to all.


One request to the thread maker, can u add me to the list please. I was supposed to get period on 13/1 , tested on 16th Jan nd got BFP. Thanku :)


----------



## Flowermal

HaileysMommy1 said:


> Oh my gosh you guys!!! Please tell me you see it! :wohoo:

Wow!! So see it! Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Noo

9dpo - holding off testing! Meant to be testing Sat/Sun but not sure I really want to start testing then. Can't make up my mind. Grr!


----------



## gemmy

congrats to the bfps.. and rain that is amazing and sure gives us all some hope!

it's my testing day today but afraid i have to spoil the run on the front page - put me down for the witch. been spotting for last three days and temp plummeting.

good luck everyone else x


----------



## MommaCC

Just tested and it's :bfn: think I'm having a chemical :(


----------



## Noo

MommaCC said:


> Just tested and it's :bfn: think I'm having a chemical :(

I'm sorry to hear that :( It's awful getting a BFP and then seeing it get fainter and disappear :(


----------



## Eltjuh

rain31 said:


> HI
> 
> 
> looks like this has to be my month against all the odds
> 
> 
> I was crazy busy with work nd home, managing a 5 yr old.
> 
> Just managed to BD ONCE in the entire month . Was down with viral fever on 8th , 9th nd 10th DPO.
> 
> Dint test till 2 days of missed AF since I was confident that this month I just have to let go .
> 
> Trying for baby 2 , this was my 8th month of TTC. Trying, charting, using OPK, checking EWCM nd stll seeing negative result was hard :( :(
> 
> This month I didnt do anything, there was no time in fact. Just one BD on the day I saw some EWCM . That's all.
> 
> It came out as big surprise when I took a HPT on 16th DPO. :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> 
> I guess life has it's lil way of surprising us.:cloud9:
> 
> GL to all.
> 
> 
> One request to the thread maker, can u add me to the list please. I was supposed to get period on 13/1 , tested on 16th Jan nd got BFP. Thanku :)

Congrats!! :happydance: And ofcourse I'm happy to add you, cause you gave us another bfp  haha H&H 9 months!! 



Noo said:


> 9dpo - holding off testing! Meant to be testing Sat/Sun but not sure I really want to start testing then. Can't make up my mind. Grr!

I've already caved, bfn though... I tested yesterday and again this morning... I'm starting to get discouraged already eventhough I know it's early! :S My advice: try to wait as long as possible!!  



gemmy said:


> congrats to the bfps.. and rain that is amazing and sure gives us all some hope!
> 
> it's my testing day today but afraid i have to spoil the run on the front page - put me down for the witch. been spotting for last three days and temp plummeting.
> 
> good luck everyone else x

So sorry! Good luck next cycle :hugs: 



MommaCC said:


> Just tested and it's :bfn: think I'm having a chemical :(

So sorry to hear that!! :hugs:


----------



## LisK

MommaCC said:


> Just tested and it's :bfn: think I'm having a chemical :(

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## MommaCC

Thanks girl just want AF to show now so I can move onto my next cycle. This will be my 3rd chemical now so I'm not testing early again in fact I'm going to wait till AF is at least a week late. This is just heartbreaking and I can't help thinking if I'd not been testing I may not have known and just thought I'd had af :cry: x


----------



## Hev162

MommaCC said:


> Just tested and it's :bfn: think I'm having a chemical :(

So sorry to hear that :-( Big :hugs: for you.


----------



## Hev162

How can i only be 5 dpo! this TWW is taking forever! Congrats on the new Bfp's ladies. :flower:


----------



## adopim

elt1013 said:


> Actually the .88 First Signal test has the same official sensitivity as FRER...25miu, and I have heard from alot of ladies on BnB that they got their BFP earlier than FRER with it. People have detected as low as 10miu with it, but the company that makes them will only officially say it is 25miu. whereas FRER have detected as low as 12miu (but will only officially list it as 25miu) . I do know that the First Signal ovulation tests are WAY more sensitive than any other ovulation test out there, so it wouldn't surprise me if the HPTs are too. So, I guess the sensitivity doesn't really matter as it all depends on what tests work best for you, because everyone seems to be different when it comes to hpt/opks. I have heard the most positive things all over the net about the $ tree tests though!
> 
> I guess this also answers your last question as well...

This never ceases to intrigue me. On 9DPO I tested on both a FRER and the First Signal 88 cent test with the same urine. I got very faint positive on the FRER and the First Signal was stark white. I did this again on 12DPO (with the same urine) and still got a stark white First Signal. My FRERs were getting darker by the day. On 13DPO the First Signal finally came up faint positive.
I had read that First Signal was 25mIU but I didn't think it was working that well for me. What intrigues me is how different tests work different for everyone. I'm so tempted to go buy one of every test available and experiment! :haha:

Congrats to the new BFPs!!


----------



## Flowermal

MommaCC said:


> Thanks girl just want AF to show now so I can move onto my next cycle. This will be my 3rd chemical now so I'm not testing early again in fact I'm going to wait till AF is at least a week late. This is just heartbreaking and I can't help thinking if I'd not been testing I may not have known and just thought I'd had af :cry: x

So sorry you have to go through this.. BIG :hugs:
Take care dearie


----------



## mrs.ginger

Big hugs MommaCC


----------



## MommaCC

Girls I've just done an opk and it's really possitive!!!! So all those test I thought were possible :bfp:s can't have been! I'm so unbelievably confused I'm now thinking what I have been thinking are af pains are actually Ov pains and I am now at the beginning of my tww! Is this actually happening I'm freaking out? Here's my opk pic!
I'm watching another one develop before my eyes!
 



Attached Files:







C16C12F2-92D2-44B8-A02E-9070E8255817-1025-000000DF8020BCF4_zps5621a850.jpg
File size: 58.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Noo

MommaCC said:


> Girls I've just done an opk and it's really possitive!!!! So all those test I thought were possible :bfp:s can't have been! I'm so unbelievably confused I'm now thinking what I have been thinking are af pains are actually Ov pains and I am now at the beginning of my tww! Is this actually happening I'm freaking out? Here's my opk pic!
> I'm watching another one develop before my eyes!

Def positive OPK! Strange. Get BD'ing anyway!


----------



## MommaCC

Noo I can't even begin to tell you how massively confusing and strange I'm finding this! We have :sex:d every other day since the 8th so hopefully that is enough! I'm finding it hard to believe I'm at the beginning of my TWW when I thought it was just finishing! 
I've been googling and lots of ladies have said they get faint positives on tests around the time they ovulate? I'm not sure why I'm still reading lol! I feel a bit of a fraud now :blush: I honestly thought my tests where getting darker :) x


----------



## kmere

congrats to all the BFPS 
now here is a question i have .. so my AF just ended it started on the 10th (usually lasts 5 days) but it stayed 2 more days .. now my one chart (which i dont have on here) says my fertile day starts on the 19th which is this saturday.. is that possible to start your O week 3 days after AF leaves?


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Eltjuh said:


> Yeah mommaCC i was just thinking that before i went to bed, that i had pretty bad cramping at one point, around 6 weeks, but some might get it earlier, when i was pregnant with lucas. It was bad enough for me to ring my doctor to make sure evrything was ok. He said it was normal, just stretching etc.....
> So not necessarily something to worry about!
> 
> Haileysmommy, if you implant later your hcg levels would probably be lower yes, but it all depends on how fast your body doubles and what your normal, non-pregnant levels are.... i'm just wondering now whether it'a a good thing or not that they do beta's over there....they don't do them here in the uk unless you're bleeding or high risk pregnancy or something like that. On 1 hand it would be nice to know everything is progressong nicely, but on the other hand, if you don't know what they are you don't have to (possibly unnecessarily)worry about them. Hope everything is gonna be alright for you! Oh and to answer the question about the pregnancy test showing bfp, elt1013 seems to have answered that one for you! Good luck :hugs:
> 
> Ok, afm... it's 4am here, i woke up with really bad bowel crmps. Thought they were af cramps at first! And so i was awake so i thought i'd check on you girls on my phone! I had bowel cramps like these when i was pregnant with lucas, not this early i think, but i had them about two nights ago aswell, so maybe possibly a sign? As i went to the toilet i noticed my nipples were slightly sore when i brushed against them accidentally. I've noticed i've become more positive about possibly being pregnant the past 2 days or so....so i'm just gonna keep testing and keeping everything crossed!

They don't really do betas here unless bleeding or high risk either, but I am considered high risk because of my recent mc. That's the only reason I requested having it done, so that I would know early if it wasn't looking good, instead of having my hopes up for weeks only to be crushed again. 

Really hoping your symptoms are the start of something!! FX!


----------



## Noo

kmere said:


> congrats to all the BFPS
> now here is a question i have .. so my AF just ended it started on the 10th (usually lasts 5 days) but it stayed 2 more days .. now my one chart (which i dont have on here) says my fertile day starts on the 19th which is this saturday.. is that possible to start your O week 3 days after AF leaves?

I normally O CD18-21 which I considered quite late. I'd use OPK to be sure to catch the right time.


----------



## lune_miel

MommaCC said:


> Noo I can't even begin to tell you how massively confusing and strange I'm finding this! We have :sex:d every other day since the 8th so hopefully that is enough! I'm finding it hard to believe I'm at the beginning of my TWW when I thought it was just finishing!
> I've been googling and lots of ladies have said they get faint positives on tests around the time they ovulate? I'm not sure why I'm still reading lol! I feel a bit of a fraud now :blush: I honestly thought my tests where getting darker :) x

I've read on some threads that the OPK can also be used as a pregnancy test...search for that topic!


----------



## Lara310809

MommaCC said:


> Noo I can't even begin to tell you how massively confusing and strange I'm finding this! We have :sex:d every other day since the 8th so hopefully that is enough! I'm finding it hard to believe I'm at the beginning of my TWW when I thought it was just finishing!
> I've been googling and lots of ladies have said they get faint positives on tests around the time they ovulate? I'm not sure why I'm still reading lol! I feel a bit of a fraud now :blush: I honestly thought my tests where getting darker :) x

I've never heard of that before; how strange! Good that you got a + on an OPK though; go and DTD and make a baby!


----------



## Noo

Why are AF symptoms so similar to pregnancy symptoms?! It's SO irritating! I'm getting fed up with this TWW now. I just want to know NOW so I can go drink a massive glass of wine! :lol:


----------



## mrs.ginger

@MommaCC. I was thinking the same thing about +OPK. I have also heard that it can be a early BFP indicator.


----------



## LongingForNo2

Hi ladies. Found the strength to face my fears after a miscarriage and d&c. Just thought i would pop in to say congratulations to all the ladies who have gotten their BFP's. So many and its only the 17th wow. What a lucky month for so many ladies <3


----------



## vic161209

mrs.ginger said:


> @MommaCC. I was thinking the same thing about +OPK. I have also heard that it can be a early BFP indicator.

hi, i dont wish to cause any further upset, i really feel for u mommacc, what ever happened u belived there was bfp then it was taken away:nope: a friend of mine who was ttc was using the opk tests every day as she had long cycles n rare periods, one week they stayed positive all week, then she did a hpt clearblue n it said 3+weeks. so they can show positive for pregnancy too. again so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

Noo said:


> Why are AF symptoms so similar to pregnancy symptoms?! It's SO irritating! I'm getting fed up with this TWW now. I just want to know NOW so I can go drink a massive glass of wine! :lol:

I can't agree more!! My cervix dropped today, so I'm scared maybe I am gonna get AF. I've still got the 'sore' boobs, it kind of feels like pressure... hard to explain... Had them tingling a little earlier (like you said yesterday). 
And I agree about the drink aswell!! Would love a nice cold wkd now!! 

Fingers crossed we both get our bfp this month! Have you had any (more) symptoms??


----------



## Noo

Eltjuh said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> Why are AF symptoms so similar to pregnancy symptoms?! It's SO irritating! I'm getting fed up with this TWW now. I just want to know NOW so I can go drink a massive glass of wine! :lol:
> 
> I can't agree more!! My cervix dropped today, so I'm scared maybe I am gonna get AF. I've still got the 'sore' boobs, it kind of feels like pressure... hard to explain... Had them tingling a little earlier (like you said yesterday).
> And I agree about the drink aswell!! Would love a nice cold wkd now!!
> 
> Fingers crossed we both get our bfp this month! Have you had any (more) symptoms??Click to expand...

My boobs were sore just after ovulation but then went normalish again, then yesterday they were fizzy like when BF and the milk lets down, today I'm getting sharp pains like someone is stabbing a needle in my nipples! nipples are leaking a clear fluid. Eww. Feeling very nauseous tonight though more likely because I'm really hungry and ASDA are late delivering my shopping which has my tea in it! bloated and gassy (normal for AF) and got generalised backache (not normal for AF, its normally lower) and cramps but not as strong as AF. Temp still up, CP has moved from mid to high again and now gone a bit firmer but still open. Random. I never know where its meant to be other than high and soft and open for fertile!


----------



## Eltjuh

I know it's supposed to go low and open (and I'm guessing soft) for AF. And have heard it goes high and closed (not sure on firm or soft) if you're pregnant, though they do say it is different for everyone when that happens. For some people that happens after conception and others it doesn't happen until they are several weeks along in their pregnancy. So it's not really a good indicator I guess.....

I've got some lower back 'cramps' like I get when I get AF and like I had when I was in labour (only felt contractions in my back).
And some weird pinchy feelings in my lower stomach, uterus area.... 

Well, I don't know.... it's all a waiting game as always!!! FX


----------



## sbchewning

I think I might have been wrong on my o date. Cd 8 I had awful cramps after AF left...lasted for about two days...bded the first day I felt the pain just in case (I just came off the pill so this being the first cycle I'm unsure what to make of my hormones ;). Anywho today SHOULD be 1dpo and I've been on again off again nauseous and dizzy for the last two days...not sure what's up...waiting to see how this cycle plays out and go from there! Keep the :bfp:s coming ladies!!! I love seeing them! Anyone else get theirs the first cycle?


----------



## Blackrain90

MommaCC said:


> Girls I've just done an opk and it's really possitive!!!! So all those test I thought were possible :bfp:s can't have been! I'm so unbelievably confused I'm now thinking what I have been thinking are af pains are actually Ov pains and I am now at the beginning of my tww! Is this actually happening I'm freaking out? Here's my opk pic!
> I'm watching another one develop before my eyes!

Have read that OPK will often go positive when you are pregnant, definitely grab another preg test and see for sure!


----------



## elt1013

adopim said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> Actually the .88 First Signal test has the same official sensitivity as FRER...25miu, and I have heard from alot of ladies on BnB that they got their BFP earlier than FRER with it. People have detected as low as 10miu with it, but the company that makes them will only officially say it is 25miu. whereas FRER have detected as low as 12miu (but will only officially list it as 25miu) . I do know that the First Signal ovulation tests are WAY more sensitive than any other ovulation test out there, so it wouldn't surprise me if the HPTs are too. So, I guess the sensitivity doesn't really matter as it all depends on what tests work best for you, because everyone seems to be different when it comes to hpt/opks. I have heard the most positive things all over the net about the $ tree tests though!
> 
> I guess this also answers your last question as well...
> 
> This never ceases to intrigue me. On 9DPO I tested on both a FRER and the First Signal 88 cent test with the same urine. I got very faint positive on the FRER and the First Signal was stark white. I did this again on 12DPO (with the same urine) and still got a stark white First Signal. My FRERs were getting darker by the day. On 13DPO the First Signal finally came up faint positive.
> I had read that First Signal was 25mIU but I didn't think it was working that well for me. What intrigues me is how different tests work different for everyone. I'm so tempted to go buy one of every test available and experiment! :haha:
> 
> Congrats to the new BFPs!!Click to expand...

Yeah, it is definately weird, but considering FRERs work well for you, I would stick to them. Allthough, like you said, it would be an interesting experiment, but also expensive, lol. Did you get betas done again yet? Hope everything turns out ok!


----------



## adopim

elt1013 said:


> Yeah, it is definately weird, but considering FRERs work well for you, I would stick to them. Allthough, like you said, it would be an interesting experiment, but also expensive, lol. Did you get betas done again yet? Hope everything turns out ok!

Yes, that would be an awfully expensive experiment. And really it should be conducted starting at the same day and keep testing with all of them over the same course of time to get any kind of reliable results. Since I know FRERs work the best for me personally I will just stick with it. Gotta stick with what works :)
I've continued to test just for the progression lines, I love seeing it get darker. I only have one FRER and one equate +/- left. So i will probably just use them up so they arent sitting in my closet for a year. The test line was so dark today they probably won't be valid very much longer. :haha:
I have not had betas done, but they don't generally do that here until your first prenatal at 8-12 weeks. If I were to start bleeding or if I were considered high risk they would do them earlier. Those of us who are low risk just have to wait unfortunately. It'll be mid-february at the earliest before i get in for my first appt i'm sure. But seemingly so far, so good though :thumbup:


----------



## mrs.ginger

I know! I was surprised when I called my doc and they said I need to wait until week 8 for my first appt. I go on February 19th. I want to go now lol


----------



## minuet

rain31 said:


> HI
> 
> 
> looks like this has to be my month against all the odds
> :)


Thats amazing! I guess when you are meant to get pregnant, it'll happen! congrats.


----------



## rain31

minuet said:


> rain31 said:
> 
> 
> HI
> 
> 
> looks like this has to be my month against all the odds
> :)
> 
> 
> Thats amazing! I guess when you are meant to get pregnant, it'll happen! congrats.Click to expand...


Thanks nd GL :hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

So I decided to go crazy this morning since it's my testing day and test with 2 hpt's and 1 opk....
OPK is definitely positive! (not sure why, cause I know I'm not ovulating, no ewcm and my cervix is definitely closed!!) 
And the 2 hpt's are both negative.... :S 

Here's a pic for anyone that wants to see :)
 



Attached Files:







CAM00446.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 26


----------



## rain31

Eltjuh said:


> So I decided to go crazy this morning since it's my testing day and test with 2 hpt's and 1 opk....
> OPK is definitely positive! (not sure why, cause I know I'm not ovulating, no ewcm and my cervix is definitely closed!!)
> And the 2 hpt's are both negative.... :S
> 
> Here's a pic for anyone that wants to see :)


Do positive OPKs r signs of BFP ? Sorry I dnt know abt it :nope:

Sending u all the GL.


----------



## MommaCC

Eltjuh said:


> So I decided to go crazy this morning since it's my testing day and test with 2 hpt's and 1 opk....
> OPK is definitely positive! (not sure why, cause I know I'm not ovulating, no ewcm and my cervix is definitely closed!!)
> And the 2 hpt's are both negative.... :S
> 
> Here's a pic for anyone that wants to see :)

It's so wierd how we both have + opks but negative tests??? I'm still really confused! We :sex: last night just incase I am ovulating got to cover all the bases lol! X


----------



## Noo

I caved and tested... I think I may have my :bfp: Eeek!
 



Attached Files:







Inverted.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 27









1.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Hev162

I deff see 2 lines Noo, BFP!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Dreamer2013

noo - I see it too! Congratulations xx


----------



## LisK

I see it!!! Yay congrats!!!


----------



## adopim

I see two lines too!! :thumbup:


----------



## Blackrain90

Didn't even have to fully open the first pic on my phone to see two lines! :D


----------



## Noo

I'm still really cautious though... Will wait a few days and then re-test. Though feeling very nauseous! Chart is looking good, though it has done before so we'll see.


----------



## Eltjuh

Noo said:


> I caved and tested... I think I may have my :bfp: Eeek!

Definitely a bfp!!! Congrats!! Let me know when you want me to put you down for a bfp!


----------



## Noo

Eltjuh said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> I caved and tested... I think I may have my :bfp: Eeek!
> 
> Definitely a bfp!!! Congrats!! Let me know when you want me to put you down for a bfp!Click to expand...

I'll retest Sunday and if positive then I'll be happy for you to put me down :)


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Noo said:


> I caved and tested... I think I may have my :bfp: Eeek!

Looks like we were right about the IB! :winkwink:

CONGRATS!!


----------



## Noo

HaileysMommy1 said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> I caved and tested... I think I may have my :bfp: Eeek!
> 
> Looks like we were right about the IB! :winkwink:
> 
> CONGRATS!!Click to expand...

Looks that way :)


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm so happy for you Noo!! :) Hopefully it's a sticky bean this time!!! :hugs: 

I'm still confused about the whole +OPK this morning but :bfn: on the hpt. I'm thinking maybe I ovulated later than I expected... but that makes me worry about whether we caught the egg.... 
My cervix has gone back up today, really high, so high it was hard to feel!! Still soft and closed....Hoping I'm one of those people that get a +OPK before they get their bfp... considering OPK's can also detect hcg....


----------



## Flowermal

Congrats Noo :happydance:


----------



## Noo

Eltjuh said:


> I'm so happy for you Noo!! :) Hopefully it's a sticky bean this time!!! :hugs:
> 
> I'm still confused about the whole +OPK this morning but :bfn: on the hpt. I'm thinking maybe I ovulated later than I expected... but that makes me worry about whether we caught the egg....
> My cervix has gone back up today, really high, so high it was hard to feel!! Still soft and closed....Hoping I'm one of those people that get a +OPK before they get their bfp... considering OPK's can also detect hcg....

I got a positive OPK this afternoon - I also can't reach my cervix, just tip it with the end of my finger. Which is exceptionally high for me.


----------



## mrs.ginger

Congratulations Noo! I see BFP!!!


----------



## Phantom710

Congrats Noo!


----------



## Noo

Is it normal to test negative later in the day? The pics were tests from 1mu but the did another later and got a negative test :-\ Pah, shouldn't have tested again!


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Noo said:


> Is it normal to test negative later in the day? The pics were tests from 1mu but the did another later and got a negative test :-\ Pah, shouldn't have tested again!

How long had it been since you'd been to the bathroom last and had you drank anything?? That can make a difference!


----------



## Noo

HaileysMommy1 said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> Is it normal to test negative later in the day? The pics were tests from 1mu but the did another later and got a negative test :-\ Pah, shouldn't have tested again!
> 
> How long had it been since you'd been to the bathroom last and had you drank anything?? That can make a difference!Click to expand...

It wasn't very concentrated. I'll test again either this evening or in the morning.


----------



## elt1013

Congrats Noo! I can't see those lines being an evap or anything, so it had to have been the unconcentrated urine. Try not to stress yourself out!!


----------



## sugarpi24

Congrats no!!! :) 

I hate not being able to test early!! If I do I know ill get a positive due to my injection I got last Thursday :( and it wont be a true bfp :( I have to wait til the 25th!!! 7 more days!!! Gah! :/ hopefully hubby and I will be on the BFP list here soon!! :/


----------



## minuet

MommaCC said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> So I decided to go crazy this morning since it's my testing day and test with 2 hpt's and 1 opk....
> OPK is definitely positive! (not sure why, cause I know I'm not ovulating, no ewcm and my cervix is definitely closed!!)
> And the 2 hpt's are both negative.... :S
> 
> Here's a pic for anyone that wants to see :)
> 
> It's so wierd how we both have + opks but negative tests??? I'm still really confused! We :sex: last night just incase I am ovulating got to cover all the bases lol! XClick to expand...

OPKs detect both LH and HCG so if you get a positive it means you have either LH or HCG in your system. However if you are getting positive OPKs and negative HPT then you should take it to mean it is LH and not HCG.


----------



## kaznib

ladies would like to join this thread and add another january bfp! tested on Monday and 9do and negative and positive today at 13dpo! hope it's a keeper! good luck everyone!


----------



## minuet

Congrats Noo, that's a great BFP!


----------



## kaznib

hanibal766 said:


> Yay! This thread has picked up! Lots more :bfp: which is great to see!
> 
> Congratulations ladies! :happydance:
> 
> I'm looking for bump buddies by the way if anyone would like to join me in this pregnancy adventure... I'm due September with baby no 1 :D
> 
> I'm thinking of creating a thread so let me know x

would love to be a bump buddie let me know where thread is! so exciting!


----------



## LisK

kaznib said:


> ladies would like to join this thread and add another january bfp! tested on Monday and 9do and negative and positive today at 13dpo! hope it's a keeper! good luck everyone!

Congrats!!!


----------



## kaznib

Eltjuh said:


> Yay haileysmommy1 congrats!! :happydance: do you want me to put you down for bfp?

hey Eltjuh hope I can join u ladies just got my bfp today so exciting! put me down for bfp x


----------



## Eltjuh

kaznib said:


> ladies would like to join this thread and add another january bfp! tested on Monday and 9do and negative and positive today at 13dpo! hope it's a keeper! good luck everyone!

Congrats!! And thanks for giving us another bfp!! :)


----------



## Noo

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp:

My chemicals never got to a stage of showing up on a digi so cautiously excited this time around :)
 



Attached Files:







Digi.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## linz85

Hi girls, this was last week but the line only appeared like an hour later?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Noo

Have you retested?


----------



## linz85

Yes and negatives ever since lol. If my last cycle is meant to be 36 days, I'm late by 8 days but I'm 45 days since my last period x


----------



## Lara310809

minuet said:


> MommaCC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> So I decided to go crazy this morning since it's my testing day and test with 2 hpt's and 1 opk....
> OPK is definitely positive! (not sure why, cause I know I'm not ovulating, no ewcm and my cervix is definitely closed!!)
> And the 2 hpt's are both negative.... :S
> 
> Here's a pic for anyone that wants to see :)
> 
> It's so wierd how we both have + opks but negative tests??? I'm still really confused! We :sex: last night just incase I am ovulating got to cover all the bases lol! XClick to expand...
> 
> OPKs detect both LH and HCG so if you get a positive it means you have either LH or HCG in your system. However if you are getting positive OPKs and negative HPT then you should take it to mean it is LH and not HCG.Click to expand...

So, if I was cheap (because tests here are very expensive), I could in fact buy OPKs and take them at the end of the month? And assuming I got a positive on an OPK, I could then confirm with a HPT? Obviously not getting excited in the meantime.


----------



## Noo

I wouldn't recommend doing that really. You'd be peeing on a lot of sticks! I only peed on one out of interest after getting +HPT


----------



## Lara310809

linz85 said:


> Hi girls, this was last week but the line only appeared like an hour later?

 It took 24hrs for the line to show on the HPT when I was pregnant with my youngest. Obviously you have to assume its incorrect as its outside of the time frame, but I tested again the following day and it was definitely positive, WITHIN the time frame. Good luck!


----------



## Lara310809

Noo said:


> I wouldn't recommend doing that really. You'd be peeing on a lot of sticks! I only peed on one out of interest after getting +HPT

 oh I know; but its good to know because OPKs seem to be cheaper here.


----------



## kristieEve

Frer have $1off coupons in the pamphlets inside. I only buy them with the coupon.


----------



## Eltjuh

Lara310809 said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> I wouldn't recommend doing that really. You'd be peeing on a lot of sticks! I only peed on one out of interest after getting +HPT
> 
> oh I know; but its good to know because OPKs seem to be cheaper here.Click to expand...

I don't think you're supposed to use OPK's as pregnancy tests.... I did it this morning along with 2 hpt's just cause I thought it would be fun... wish I hadn't cause I'm all confused now cause the hpt's were negative and the OPK was definitely positive!!

I googled it and there's people that got their bfp after a +OPK but also people that still got AF (and bfn's) .... so there's no sure way to tell unless you get a positive pregnancy test.


----------



## vic161209

hi ladies, so many new BFP :happydance: congratz every one:thumbup:

for the ladies with confusing hpt, i did a firstresponse test, got a super super faint line then did a cheapy right after bfn, next morning i did a cheapy early hpt and it said no untill 1-2hours later then turned bfp, did the 2nd early cheapy the next day and got bfn untill 3+hrs later, invested my money back in another frer and a good bfp! wish i hadnt over tested as it stressed me out so much thinking am i arent i! 18days since my first bfp there all now super dark bfp the second they hit the urine:happydance: (yes im a poas addict) 

and a note to ladies in the uk,:coffee: if u go on the firstresponse website u can buy a 5pk of hpt's for under £9+free pnp!! there £10for 2 in my local shops so a great saving. 4-5days delivery 

good luck every one lets keep the bfp coming:flower:


----------



## Noo

Yes I bought my FRER from their website! £9 for 5. Was a fab buy. I got 10! :lol:


----------



## mrs.ginger

Congrats Kassieanthe!


----------



## Eltjuh

Noo said:


> Yes I bought my FRER from their website! £9 for 5. Was a fab buy. I got 10! :lol:

You won't need them now! ;) haha Unless you like POAS throughout your pregnancy ;)


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Just wanted to update that my number went from 16 to 35 in 48 hrs! And I got a positive digi tonight! :happydance:


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay that's great haileysmommy! Were they happy with it? Your ob or hospital, whoever did the tests?


----------



## lune_miel

Noo said:


> :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:
> 
> My chemicals never got to a stage of showing up on a digi so cautiously excited this time around :)

Love to see the digi, congrats, Noo! What do you think helped this cycle?


----------



## Noo

lune_miel said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:
> 
> My chemicals never got to a stage of showing up on a digi so cautiously excited this time around :)
> 
> Love to see the digi, congrats, Noo! What do you think helped this cycle?Click to expand...

The only thing I did differently this cycle was use progesterone cream from ovulation xx


----------



## Phantom710

HaileysMommy1 said:


> Just wanted to update that my number went from 16 to 35 in 48 hrs! And I got a positive digi tonight! :happydance:

YAY!


----------



## readytostart

hey everyone! I am so glad to see so many positives. I am not officially on this thread but came over via another thread started by a lady named Tess. 

Congrats Noo! I am wondering what this progesterone cream is and how and when you use it? I am also starting acupuncture in a couple weeks. I should be ovulating in the next few days. I am using the ovu tests...how reliable are they? I have not used temp as a guide, and I can never seem to tell via lj (lady juices- or cervical mucus as some call it :winkwink:). Is there any other way? I know some people keep talking about how high the cervix is....if I check now and keep monitoring, when would I know if I ovulate? 

Thanks anyone who replies! I am really hoping for a bfp soon!


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Eltjuh said:


> Yay that's great haileysmommy! Were they happy with it? Your ob or hospital, whoever did the tests?

My OB were the ones that did it, and they seemed happy with it I think? It was the nurse that called me, and she wasn't even going to tell me to come back to take another until I asked her if I should and she left to ask the dr, then came back and said yes she'd like me to come back again Monday or Tuesday for one more blood draw to _make sure_ everything actually is okay. So I'm not getting TOO excited yet, but it's going better than I thought so far!


----------



## AerisandAlex

Congrats to all the BFPs :) There's so many this month and we're only alittle half way through, yay! :)


----------



## MommaCC

Well girls I'm not testing now till the 31st. I'm treating this as my 2ww. If I am already pg I should get a blazing :bfp: by then!! 

I had to come too bed early last night as I had terrible cramps and bloated feeling dH rubbed my back it was so bad!! Maybe a sign? 

Congratulations! Haileymummy! I'm so pleased they are rising for you !! Cxxxx


----------



## Blackrain90

That could be a good sign, as long as you didn't have serious spotting :) FX'd for you!


----------



## sharan

AF has just started for me :( so I'm out for another month.


----------



## rain31

Noo said:


> I'm still really cautious though... Will wait a few days and then re-test. Though feeling very nauseous! Chart is looking good, though it has done before so we'll see.


Congrats Noo, I definitely see double line :happydance:


----------



## Noo

Well I've done another FRER today and I definitely think it's darker than the one I did later on yesterday... Could you update me for a :bfp: in the list :)
 



Attached Files:







10dpo and 11dpo.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## sbchewning

Noo said:


> Well I've done another FRER today and I definitely think it's darker than the one I did later on yesterday... Could you update me for a :bfp: in the list :)

Congrats!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## LisK

Eltjuh will you please move me from the 16th to the 31st? I ended up O'ing really late in my cycle so I won't be testing until then unless AF gets me first!


----------



## Eltjuh

Well, Noo, go have a look at the first page and do a :happydance: cause you're now officially a :bfp: !!! :) (even your name is nice and pink!! :haha:)


AFM, I feel like I'm out this month... got another bfn today and just feel depressed about it!! Had a massive cry about it (don't ask me why... ) and still keep welling up when I think about it.... Really in a bad mood today!!! :cry:
Gonna take my mind off it by playing some (more) super mario on the wii with my hubby :) - considering Lucas is in bed :winkwink:


----------



## Noo

Yay! I see it :) Hoping for a sticky one xx


----------



## sbchewning

This TTC stuff is work! I have no idea what dpo I am...just waiting to see if the witch shows up on the 31st. I have had such vivid dreams...I never dream and remember them. Dreams that wake me up in the middle of the night. Aches behind my arms that only happened when I was pregnant with DS, cramping and twinges in my abdomen. Dizziness and Nausea. All when I'm trying to NOT symptom spot! I hear that the first cycle of BC you can have tons of symptoms while the hormones leave your system. My body just feels so confused. I love having this site to talk to you ladies! I don't want to get hubby excited for no reason, as I doubt we got pregnant so quickly. Hopefully next cycle I will return to normal and be able to track more adequately!


----------



## Becca_89

Im out ladies af finally arrived!
Congrats all and gd luck the rest xxxx


----------



## sugarpi24

It feels like af is coming...but I'm not sure :/ hopefully it stays away!!!!


----------



## HaileysMommy1

MommaCC said:


> Well girls I'm not testing now till the 31st. I'm treating this as my 2ww. If I am already pg I should get a blazing :bfp: by then!!
> 
> I had to come too bed early last night as I had terrible cramps and bloated feeling dH rubbed my back it was so bad!! Maybe a sign?
> 
> Congratulations! Haileymummy! I'm so pleased they are rising for you !! Cxxxx

I think that may be a sign! FX tightly for your bfp Momma!!


----------



## Noo

Good luck everyone who is still waiting - I'll be hanging around to find out how you get on. I hope you don't mind xx


----------



## Phantom710

Congrats to the new bfps :)

My beta is on Wednesday! I feel like it'll be "official" then. But there is no mistaking these lines :) 

I typed the "dpo" onto them so it makes more sense for the people who haven't done IVF before :)


----------



## Phantom710

I am still hanging arounf :) waiting for everyone to get their :bfps:


----------



## Eltjuh

I could really do with a drink right now... In the crappiest mood ever (just snapped at hubby for tickling me) and would just love to have a nice cold wkd!!
But I don't wanna drink just in case... eventhough I'm only getting bfn's and I'm pretty sure I'm out!

Hope everyone else is doing alright today!! Been pretty quiet on here today!!


----------



## sugarpi24

I'm getting lots of discharge sorry TMI so either af is on her way or hopefully she stays away and I get a bfp!! :/ plus it feels different down there...idk how to describe it....come on Friday!!! I cant wait to test!!!


----------



## lcgoodac

Well I'm certain I just got my positive opk. We bd last night, mon, tues, thurs and this morning. Do u think we need to bd tonight aswell or is tomorrow ok do you think?


----------



## Blackrain90

Still waiting for my IC tests to come in, and since I'm only 6DPO I will not let myself blow money on a FRER yet...but this wait is KILLING me! Hope at least one set will be here Monday, I ordered them Wednesday morning, and the one set is only coming from the province next to me! Almost tempted to get some cheapies from the store just to ease my urge to POAS! Ahhhh! "pulls hair out".

Eltjuh, it sucks that you are so irritable! I know how frustrating this whole TWW is. I'm kind of glad my husband is away working, because I am wound so tight right now, and he usually feels the brunt of it! Hoping you get a definite result soon either way!


----------



## Noo

Phantom710 said:


> Congrats to the new bfps :)
> 
> My beta is on Wednesday! I feel like it'll be "official" then. But there is no mistaking these lines :)
> 
> I typed the "dpo" onto them so it makes more sense for the people who haven't done IVF before :)
> 
> View attachment 552279

Lush lines :) :baby::baby: When do you find out how many you're carrying?


----------



## MommaCC

Hi girlies! 
Would you mind taking my :bfp: off until I test at the end of the month? I'm just positive those earlier tests I did were duffs and I'm in my tww now lol! 
How's everyone feeling? 
I've had a chilled out day I had a cupcake order this morning (my business) and then did loads of ironing - boring!
I fell asleep this afternoon on the sofa whilst DH And the boys were playing! I never sleep during the day!! Maybe a sign??


----------



## vic161209

congratz to the new bfp, this thread is going crazy in a bfp way :happydance:


----------



## Eltjuh

MommaCC said:


> Hi girlies!
> Would you mind taking my :bfp: off until I test at the end of the month? I'm just positive those earlier tests I did were duffs and I'm in my tww now lol!
> How's everyone feeling?
> I've had a chilled out day I had a cupcake order this morning (my business) and then did loads of ironing - boring!
> I fell asleep this afternoon on the sofa whilst DH And the boys were playing! I never sleep during the day!! Maybe a sign??

I took the bfp away and put you on for the 31st. If you test earlier I'll just put the result on earlier. Good luck!! :) 

I like making (cup)cakes too! I mainly started when they were advertising that cake decorating magazine on the tv and I subscribed to it. You get so much stuff with it! It's really nice! Made my son 2 birthday cakes last year (first ones I'd done with sugarpaste) and making him one this year aswell... Gonna attempt an octonauts cake :) Can't wait to start that, but his birthday isn't till the 20th of February.


----------



## Phantom710

Noo said:


> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the new bfps :)
> 
> My beta is on Wednesday! I feel like it'll be "official" then. But there is no mistaking these lines :)
> 
> I typed the "dpo" onto them so it makes more sense for the people who haven't done IVF before :)
> 
> View attachment 552279
> 
> 
> Lush lines :) :baby::baby: When do you find out how many you're carrying?Click to expand...

Not for 3 more weeks D=


----------



## MommaCC

Eltjuh said:


> MommaCC said:
> 
> 
> Hi girlies!
> Would you mind taking my :bfp: off until I test at the end of the month? I'm just positive those earlier tests I did were duffs and I'm in my tww now lol!
> How's everyone feeling?
> I've had a chilled out day I had a cupcake order this morning (my business) and then did loads of ironing - boring!
> I fell asleep this afternoon on the sofa whilst DH And the boys were playing! I never sleep during the day!! Maybe a sign??
> 
> I took the bfp away and put you on for the 31st. If you test earlier I'll just put the result on earlier. Good luck!! :)
> 
> I like making (cup)cakes too! I mainly started when they were advertising that cake decorating magazine on the tv and I subscribed to it. You get so much stuff with it! It's really nice! Made my son 2 birthday cakes last year (first ones I'd done with sugarpaste) and making him one this year aswell... Gonna attempt an octonauts cake :) Can't wait to start that, but his birthday isn't till the 20th of February.Click to expand...

Joshua's birthday is on 19th of february I'm making him a Thomas the tank themed cake! It's great I love that I can make money doing something I really enjoy. I'm very lucky! 
Thanks for changing my testing dates! XxX


----------



## Noo

Oooh I'd love to make Coby's cake but I'm a bit artistically ******** :( His birthday is 23rd Feb!


----------



## Becca_89

MommaCC said:


> Hi girlies!
> Would you mind taking my :bfp: off until I test at the end of the month? I'm just positive those earlier tests I did were duffs and I'm in my tww now lol!
> How's everyone feeling?
> I've had a chilled out day I had a cupcake order this morning (my business) and then did loads of ironing - boring!
> I fell asleep this afternoon on the sofa whilst DH And the boys were playing! I never sleep during the day!! Maybe a sign??

Hi momma,
Do you mind me asking what tests you were using? 
As i was using the amazon cheapies which came with opks, and i did a lil test with them and i got faint but deff there lines when i got positive opks, and disapeared, so showing positive during ovulation! Id never trust them again :( must of picked up the lh xxxx


----------



## Chloe2B21

Can you help? https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-broken-preg-test-you-think.html#post24847005


----------



## Andrea28

:witch: got me today :( xxx


----------



## MommaCC

Becca_89 said:


> MommaCC said:
> 
> 
> Hi girlies!
> Would you mind taking my :bfp: off until I test at the end of the month? I'm just positive those earlier tests I did were duffs and I'm in my tww now lol!
> How's everyone feeling?
> I've had a chilled out day I had a cupcake order this morning (my business) and then did loads of ironing - boring!
> I fell asleep this afternoon on the sofa whilst DH And the boys were playing! I never sleep during the day!! Maybe a sign??
> 
> Hi momma,
> Do you mind me asking what tests you were using?
> As i was using the amazon cheapies which came with opks, and i did a lil test with them and i got faint but deff there lines when i got positive opks, and disapeared, so showing positive during ovulation! Id never trust them again :( must of picked up the lh xxxxClick to expand...

They were the one step ic's Hun. I've heard alot of people's saying the very same thing! Apparently they are known for picking up LH surge! It's a nightmare and very confusing as I thought I was at the end of my cycle! Obviously after having Noah my cycles have got slot longer I just hope my LP is long enough? F'xed xxx


----------



## Eltjuh

Andrea28 said:


> :witch: got me today :( xxx

Sorry she got you!!! Good luck next cycle!!! :hugs:


----------



## chazspaz

Can I join? I'm 12 dpo. AF is due Tuesday. I will be testing on Wednesday morning (the 23rd) :)


----------



## Eltjuh

I tested again this morning with a predictor test and swore I could see something very faint, but I've read a lot about false positives on the predictor tests (like evaps but they have some colour to it and shows up within the time limit)..... Other people saw the very faint line aswell, but warned me about the false positives.... :dohh: So I guess I'll be testing again tomorrow, hopefully it is the start of my bfp (apparently the predictor ones are 12.5 mIU so quite sensitive).


----------



## Noo

Strangely even though I've had success previously with IC strips - I am still only getting a VERY faint positive on them this morning whereas my FRER is VERY positive at 12dpo today. I'm starting to think this batch of IC are crap - They have a different coloured handle to the ones I used to use though used the same supplier! Considering IC is meant to be 10ui and FRER is meant to be 25iu I'm confused!


----------



## Lara310809

Was supposed to test today but tested yesterday and not even a hint of a second line, so I didn't bother testing this morning. Pretty sure I'm out (long story but I had all my hopes on this month, and can't guarantee we'll be lucky enough to DTD around ovulation again), but until AF shows up obviously there's still a chance. Goin to wait until I'm actually late before testing again.


----------



## Eltjuh

Lara310809 said:


> Was supposed to test today but tested yesterday and not even a hint of a second line, so I didn't bother testing this morning. Pretty sure I'm out (long story but I had all my hopes on this month, and can't guarantee we'll be lucky enough to DTD around ovulation again), but until AF shows up obviously there's still a chance. Goin to wait until I'm actually late before testing again.

I admire your patience :) Once I've tested I can't stop until I get AF.... it's like when you're drinking alcohol, once you've broken the seal you can't stop peeing!!


----------



## Lara310809

I'm pretty sure I'll cave though :D it's rare that I get through a night without peeing because I have a baby who is up all hours, so rarely do I get up ad have enough concentrated pee to test, so I end up testing during the day, but then I don't know how accurate that is. I hav one more HPT, but I don't really know when I ovulated or when AF is due; I only know when my LMP was, and when we DTD...


----------



## 06UNC09

Hi All! Can I join? AF is due Thursday, so I will be testing then. Thanks!


----------



## Lara310809

06UNC09 said:


> Hi All! Can I join? AF is due Thursday, so I will be testing then. Thanks!

welcome! :hi: good luck this month!


----------



## Noo

:dust: :dust: :dust:​


----------



## Lara310809

Yeah, I got another BFN just now :( Looks like it wasn't meant to be


----------



## lune_miel

Today I am 11dpo and when I woke up I thought why not just try an IC hpt and the same thing happened as last month. I pee in a cup and when I wipe there's brown spotting. Not too confident now, doubtful it's IB. It was BFN but if it WERE IB then I wouldn't test positive for 4-5 more days...ugh


----------



## MommaCC

We've been moved!! I hope everyone still is able to find the thread???? 
Well I feel sick as a dog and my tea and coffee have tasted rank today so hopefully that's a sign!!! 
How's everyone doing? Cx


----------



## Noo

Where were we before?


----------



## Eltjuh

Noo said:


> Where were we before?

We were just in the ttc forums but now we're in the ttc groups & discussions.... But anyone who's subscribed will be able to find us anyway cause you get emails (if that's enabled) and you can see it in your user cp. 

Like your new pic btw :)


----------



## Noo

Ahhh I access it via the quick links and subscribed threads bit :)


----------



## sbchewning

I'm still here thanks to the "instant email notification" option:thumbup:


----------



## lune_miel

I'm out, temp drop and :witch:


----------



## Phantom710

Welcome to the new waiting-to-testers.... :flower:

:hugs: for those that the mean ol' nasty :witch: got.

I'm anxiously counting down until Wednesday, for my hcg test.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi ladies,

Wow 19 bfp's so far, that's excellent. Congratulations to all those expecting and hugs to those waiting to try again next month. I am feeling not very hopeful today :( My cycles are about 25 days so my period is due on saturday, today I'm cd21. For the first time, I used the clear blue fertility monitor this month and had peak readings on cd11 and cd12, so I am presuming that I'm 9 or 10 dpo. Today I had a tiny tiny bit of pinky mucus (sorry tmi) when I wiped, could it be ib? I am thinking probably not as I have had it for the last 2 months and then got my period. The only difference is it's earlier is time (last time it was 2 days before) and I only had very mild period like cramps for about 15 mins, whereas before the cramps have been stronger and more prolonged. I cracked last night and did a test which was negative (I'm sure too early) so trying to wait until at least thursday. Before my mc I had a negative on cd22 and a positive then on cd26. I guess it's just a waiting game, but it's killing me, so grateful for your thoughts, i think it's really lovely how you all support each other on this forum Xxx


----------



## Noo

It's horrid waiting to test but yes it may be too early for you to test. IB is a distinct possibility at 9/10dpo - This is the normal sort of time for it to occur. I got it at 4/5dpo which is a fair bit earlier than I'd expected... Maybe I have short tubes or super quick eggs? :lol:


----------



## Dreamer2013

Noo said:


> It's horrid waiting to test but yes it may be too early for you to test. IB is a distinct possibility at 9/10dpo - This is the normal sort of time for it to occur. I got it at 4/5dpo which is a fair bit earlier than I'd expected... Maybe I have short tubes or super quick eggs? :lol:

Ha ha. Thank you, that made me smile! How long did it last and do you mind me asking what if it was mucous or more like blood (you don't have to answer that!). I guess if it is ib it will take a few days for a test to show? That you again. Xxx


----------



## Noo

Dreamer2013 said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> It's horrid waiting to test but yes it may be too early for you to test. IB is a distinct possibility at 9/10dpo - This is the normal sort of time for it to occur. I got it at 4/5dpo which is a fair bit earlier than I'd expected... Maybe I have short tubes or super quick eggs? :lol:
> 
> Ha ha. Thank you, that made me smile! How long did it last and do you mind me asking what if it was mucous or more like blood (you don't have to answer that!). I guess if it is ib it will take a few days for a test to show? That you again. XxxClick to expand...

It was around 11pm 4dpo I got like a watery/creamy pink CM upon wiping and then by 1pm on 5dpo it was more a browny creamy CM upon wiping. By the early evening 5dpo it'd completely all gone!


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thanks Nooo, I guess I'll just have to throw myself into my work over the next couple of days.... At least my boss will be happy! :)


----------



## Eltjuh

I've had a confusing 2 days.... I thought I got a very faint positive on a predictor test yesterday, then people told me they have been known to give false positives.... So I thought I'd test again today with an asda test and at first I was amazed, literally like: OMG OMG OMG!! :huh: cause I saw a faint pink line! Then I decided (stupidly) to take the little plastic window off, cause it sometimes makes the result hard to read or if it's been pressed slightly it sometimes get's a drop of urine under it making a shadow..... Anyway, after I'd done that the line had disappeared, it just looked white and like an indent... 
And it was definitely pink before!! 
So I did yet another test and thought I saw something faint, did a CB digi which was negative. But I thought maybe it would be a little early...as the asda tests are 15 mIU and the CB digi's are 25mIU. 
So I bought another 2-pack of asda tests (I'm a POAS addict!! :haha:) and did one of them when we got home, and it was negative.

So I'm guessing I'm out!!

AF is due tomorrow, so if I don't wake up to the :witch: I will do the other asda test from the pack I bought today, but I'm really not expecting a positive. Though, with me being a POAS addict I'm not gonna be able to wait until AF is actually a couple of days late :blush: 

So tomorrow is gonna be D-day  haha


----------



## Noo

Good luck, Honey! I'd love to be bump buddies so hurry up ;)


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh i'd love to be bump buddies with you aswell... not got much hope though! Won't be able to try next month either cause the doc didn't want to look into changing hubby's meds yet, cause last time he saw him he had a lot going on, bad toothache and not sleeping etc. So he wanted to get that sorted first.... probably best, but frustrating for me! Last month he only came off his meds for a bit cause he hadn't long started them anyway and wanted to have a drink or 2 at xmas aswell....


----------



## Dreamer2013

Eltjuh said:


> Oh i'd love to be bump buddies with you aswell... not got much hope though! Won't be able to try next month either cause the doc didn't want to look into changing hubby's meds yet, cause last time he saw him he had a lot going on, bad toothache and not sleeping etc. So he wanted to get that sorted first.... probably best, but frustrating for me! Last month he only came off his meds for a bit cause he hadn't long started them anyway and wanted to have a drink or 2 at xmas aswell....

Good luck For tomorrow xx


----------



## chazspaz

Eltjuh said:


> Oh i'd love to be bump buddies with you aswell... not got much hope though! Won't be able to try next month either cause the doc didn't want to look into changing hubby's meds yet, cause last time he saw him he had a lot going on, bad toothache and not sleeping etc. So he wanted to get that sorted first.... probably best, but frustrating for me! Last month he only came off his meds for a bit cause he hadn't long started them anyway and wanted to have a drink or 2 at xmas aswell....

I don't want to get your hopes up Hun, but I've been told that taking the plastic off some tests is a big no-no since it can screw up the result and you wouldn't be the first person to have a faint pos. and then have a clear blue be neg. 
You're not out until :witch: shows up. I really hope she doesn't come for you!


----------



## Flowermal

Good Luck Eltjuh!! FXed for u :flower:


----------



## Blackrain90

FX'd for you Eltjuh!

Tested again after work (ok, tested again TWICE after work!) and was negative as expected, though one did get an indent line about half hour after taking. Still no AF surprisingly!


----------



## lune_miel

C'mon, Eltjuh!!! :test: :muaha:


----------



## Eltjuh

No AF yet this morning. Woke up and thought maybe she was here.... Took a little pot to the toilet anyway to wee in and when I knew :witch: wasn't here yet I did a test and it was still negative.... :cry: 
What's confusing me is that my cervix is still really high, can hardly reach it... 

Noo, you're a midwife aren't you?? Just had a question about my cervix if you don't mind..... It was really high but kind of bent back (the cervix itself felt quite long but bent back) so I couldn't get to the opening... it's a bit hard to explain..... Is that normal??? It seems to do it to me some days...


----------



## Eltjuh

chazspaz said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> Oh i'd love to be bump buddies with you aswell... not got much hope though! Won't be able to try next month either cause the doc didn't want to look into changing hubby's meds yet, cause last time he saw him he had a lot going on, bad toothache and not sleeping etc. So he wanted to get that sorted first.... probably best, but frustrating for me! Last month he only came off his meds for a bit cause he hadn't long started them anyway and wanted to have a drink or 2 at xmas aswell....
> 
> I don't want to get your hopes up Hun, but I've been told that taking the plastic off some tests is a big no-no since it can screw up the result and you wouldn't be the first person to have a faint pos. and then have a clear blue be neg.
> You're not out until :witch: shows up. I really hope she doesn't come for you!Click to expand...


But if that first one that I took the plastic off was positive wouldn't the other asda tests still be faint positives aswell?? (the ones I did after)


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi ladies, are the asda tests as good as the first response early result ones? Xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Eltjuh and Blackrain no af yet - is hopefully a good sign :) xx


----------



## Eltjuh

I always liked the asda tests... I got my bfp on them with my son (at 10dpo) and with my last pregnancy (mc) aswell, which was at 11dpo (only cause I didn't test earlier I think). They're 15 mIu.

They seem to have changed slightly from when I last had them though, the strip is slightly blue-ish after the pink has subsided. It IS a pink dye test though!! 

Not sure about the FRERs cause I've only used them when I didn't turn out pregnant. Been wanting to try them this time but all the shops I went to to get them didn't have them in stock.... I've ordered a 5 pack off their website today though. So hopefully AF won't turn up before I get them so I can try again


----------



## hnm

I'm out this month, girls. Blood test showed I didn't ovulate again this month. Most likely going to be put on Clomid next month. Good luck to the rest of you!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Sorry to hear that hnm! :hugs: i didn't put the witch by your name, just made it red and put :hugs: round it! Good luck next cycle!


----------



## Noo

Cervix are funny little things. Mine is a little like that now - High and sorta tilted towards my bum?


----------



## Holliedolly

i think im gonna test everyday from tomorrow morning. my cbfm is messing me around this month, i deffo ov'd on jan the 10th but it is still giving me highs... bloody thing

good luck to all of you girls still in the tww.. xx


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah, mine was this morning but it's back to normal again..... I'm so confused!! I really don't have a clue what's going on... Been googling it every day, trying to get some hope... I had some cramps on sundaynight which I reckon might've been implantation, so testing today would be to early, which would explain the bfn. Still no sign of AF yet. Every little twinge I'm like: NOOOOOO, no AF!!! And my cm has gone more watery/creamy.... which I think is a good sign?? :shrug:

My AF is usually pretty regular though, even after the mc in oct. my last period before that was on the 22nd of august. Then after the mc I got AF on the 22nd of november then again on 22nd of december. Since april my cycles have all been 29-30 days, with 1 of 27 days and 1 of 28 days. I'm on CD 32 today.... :dohh:

Just give me an answer already!!!


----------



## Noo

I hope you get your answer soon - either way. The waiting must be torture!


----------



## Flowermal

Eltjuh, jus realized that I'm not in the list for testing.. Could you put me down for testing on 25th pls? Thanks :) don't feel good about this month.. Starting to feel a little bloated.. Kinda pre-AF haiz...


----------



## Eltjuh

Flowermal said:


> Eltjuh, jus realized that I'm not in the list for testing.. Could you put me down for testing on 25th pls? Thanks :) don't feel good about this month.. Starting to feel a little bloated.. Kinda pre-AF haiz...

Yes I will put you down!! 
Sorry I hadn't done that yet. Sometimes I get a bit overwhelmed by all the new people or new results  haha... Sorry!! 
I think bloating could also be a good sign??? :shrug: Not sure though!!

Hope you get your bfp!!


----------



## Flowermal

Haha no worries, Thanks Eltjuh! Yup hoping for the best but if AF shows up at least I can try again! Hope u get ur BFP too! :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamer2013

Eltjuh said:


> I always liked the asda tests... I got my bfp on them with my son (at 10dpo) and with my last pregnancy (mc) aswell, which was at 11dpo (only cause I didn't test earlier I think). They're 15 mIu.
> 
> They seem to have changed slightly from when I last had them though, the strip is slightly blue-ish after the pink has subsided. It IS a pink dye test though!!
> 
> Not sure about the FRERs cause I've only used them when I didn't turn out pregnant. Been wanting to try them this time but all the shops I went to to get them didn't have them in stock.... I've ordered a 5 pack off their website today though. So hopefully AF won't turn up before I get them so I can try again

Thank you! I may pop to asda later lol. Is there only one type of ASDA own brand? I think I have had the basic owns before that are about £3.50 for two... xx


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah they are... There's only 1 asda own brand... I think they sell the predictor tests aswell, but after I heard they've been known to give false positives I wouldn't buy them anymore! Though I always thought they were quite good! 

Can't wait to test again myself, but I've run out (other than the superdrug digital I've got, but I'm saving that till I've had at least a faint positive on something else). Ordered a 5-pack of FRERs today though, so hopefully they'll be here soon!!


----------



## Noo

I've actually gone 3 days without POAS! Scary!


----------



## sugarpi24

Noo did you have any symptoms leading up to your bfp?


----------



## Noo

sugarpi24 said:


> Noo did you have any symptoms leading up to your bfp?

Sore boobs, bloating, gas and fatigue were main ones. Boobs were weird - They were sore, then they went sorta fizzy and then started getting shooting pains down my nipples.

Now it's more nausea, cramps, backache and the above. My pelvis area feels warm and full - almost like needing to open bowels but not needing to. Frequently peeing and drinking like a fish (naturally someone who ends up with headaches as I forget to drink) and awful insomnia.

The night I conceived I actually had a very vivid dream where I gave birth on an aeroplane emigrating to Australia screaming "But I didn't get two lines! I got BFN!" :lol:


----------



## Dreamer2013

Eltjuh said:


> Yeah they are... There's only 1 asda own brand... I think they sell the predictor tests aswell, but after I heard they've been known to give false positives I wouldn't buy them anymore! Though I always thought they were quite good!
> 
> Can't wait to test again myself, but I've run out (other than the superdrug digital I've got, but I'm saving that till I've had at least a faint positive on something else). Ordered a 5-pack of FRERs today though, so hopefully they'll be here soon!!

I ordered mine off the website and they turned up really quickly in a discrete packet lol. Think I may poas later - though wondering why I keep torturing myself!! Xxx


----------



## sugarpi24

Lol Noo! I like your dream. :)


----------



## LisK

Noo said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> Noo did you have any symptoms leading up to your bfp?
> 
> Sore boobs, bloating, gas and fatigue were main ones. Boobs were weird - They were sore, then they went sorta fizzy and then started getting shooting pains down my nipples.
> 
> Now it's more nausea, cramps, backache and the above. My pelvis area feels warm and full - almost like needing to open bowels but not needing to. Frequently peeing and drinking like a fish (naturally someone who ends up with headaches as I forget to drink) and awful insomnia.
> 
> *The night I conceived I actually had a very vivid dream where I gave birth on an aeroplane emigrating to Australia screaming "But I didn't get two lines! I got BFN!"* :lol:Click to expand...

HAHahahaha that is awesome


----------



## Noo

Hubby assures me I had my leg bolt upright in the air for 15 minutes whilst I was grunting. Thank God I had knickers on!


----------



## Eltjuh

Dreamer2013 said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> Yeah they are... There's only 1 asda own brand... I think they sell the predictor tests aswell, but after I heard they've been known to give false positives I wouldn't buy them anymore! Though I always thought they were quite good!
> 
> Can't wait to test again myself, but I've run out (other than the superdrug digital I've got, but I'm saving that till I've had at least a faint positive on something else). Ordered a 5-pack of FRERs today though, so hopefully they'll be here soon!!
> 
> I ordered mine off the website and they turned up really quickly in a discrete packet lol. Think I may poas later - though wondering why I keep torturing myself!! XxxClick to expand...

Yeah i always wonder why i keep torturing myself, yet it doesn't stop me from poas :haha: still no sign of AF, not even the slightest bit of spotting, just wetter creamy cm and some TMI snotty cm


----------



## Dreamer2013

OMG.... I am shaking....there are two lines!


----------



## sugarpi24

Lol he should have taken a picture!!! That's funny!


----------



## Dreamer2013

Eltjuh said:


> Dreamer2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> Yeah they are... There's only 1 asda own brand... I think they sell the predictor tests aswell, but after I heard they've been known to give false positives I wouldn't buy them anymore! Though I always thought they were quite good!
> 
> Can't wait to test again myself, but I've run out (other than the superdrug digital I've got, but I'm saving that till I've had at least a faint positive on something else). Ordered a 5-pack of FRERs today though, so hopefully they'll be here soon!!
> 
> I ordered mine off the website and they turned up really quickly in a discrete packet lol. Think I may poas later - though wondering why I keep torturing myself!! XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah i always wonder why i keep torturing myself, yet it doesn't stop me from poas :haha: still no sign of AF, not even the slightest bit of spotting, just wetter creamy cm and some TMI snotty cmClick to expand...

That sounds like a good sign! Fx'd xxx


----------



## sugarpi24

Dreamer2013 said:


> OMG.... I am shaking....there are two lines!

Yayyy!!! Two lines...hmmmm...I think that means....YOUR PREGNANT!!!!! AHHH!!! congrats Hun!!


----------



## Eltjuh

sugarpi24 said:


> Dreamer2013 said:
> 
> 
> OMG.... I am shaking....there are two lines!
> 
> Yayyy!!! Two lines...hmmmm...I think that means....YOUR PREGNANT!!!!! AHHH!!! congrats Hun!!Click to expand...

I think so too! Picture please!!


----------



## Phantom710

hnm said:


> I'm out this month, girls. Blood test showed I didn't ovulate again this month. Most likely going to be put on Clomid next month. Good luck to the rest of you!!

Sorry :(



Noo said:


> I've actually gone 3 days without POAS! Scary!

I realized today that I'm just poasing to poas. my lines cannot get any darker, they've been stuck on max darkness for days. lol I decided to ave my last FRER for another pregnancy as well as my clearblue digi.



Noo said:


> The night I conceived I actually had a very vivid dream where I gave birth on an aeroplane emigrating to Australia screaming "But I didn't get two lines! I got BFN!" :lol:

This brought me joy :)



Dreamer2013 said:


> OMG.... I am shaking....there are two lines!

YAY :happydance:



Eltjuh said:
 

> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamer2013 said:
> 
> 
> OMG.... I am shaking....there are two lines!
> 
> Yayyy!!! Two lines...hmmmm...I think that means....YOUR PREGNANT!!!!! AHHH!!! congrats Hun!!Click to expand...
> 
> I think so too! Picture please!!Click to expand...

ditto. pics now.


----------



## LisK

Dreamer2013 said:


> OMG.... I am shaking....there are two lines!

Yay! CONGRATS!


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thank you so much ladies, I am over the moon but in complete shock and disbelief .. Just working on posting a picture lol. It's still really early days, but hopefully on Saturday you can put me down for a Bfp! Hubby is well excited too and having a game of FIFA on the xbox - trying to take it in i guess lol. Lots of love xxx


----------



## Noo

Dreamer2013 said:


> OMG.... I am shaking....there are two lines!


:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: 

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

:baby: :baby: :baby:
​


----------



## Eltjuh

Dreamer2013 said:


> Thank you so much ladies, I am over the moon but in complete shock and disbelief .. Just working on posting a picture lol. It's still really early days, but hopefully on Saturday you can put me down for a Bfp! Hubby is well excited too and having a game of FIFA on the xbox - trying to take it in i guess lol. Lots of love xxx

Did you have any of the things i said earlier? The cm or cp? Unless you don't check cp... can't wait to see your picture and to put you down for bfp :)


----------



## Dreamer2013

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







tests.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Dreamer2013

Eltjuh said:


> Dreamer2013 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much ladies, I am over the moon but in complete shock and disbelief .. Just working on posting a picture lol. It's still really early days, but hopefully on Saturday you can put me down for a Bfp! Hubby is well excited too and having a game of FIFA on the xbox - trying to take it in i guess lol. Lots of love xxx
> 
> Did you have any of the things i said earlier? The cm or cp? Unless you don't check cp... can't wait to see your picture and to put you down for bfp :)Click to expand...

I have lots of watery cm.... But I think I had that last month too.... I've read with interest the cp threads but to be honest not checked as I had no idea what I was doing lol I had pinky mucus yesterday, but tiny so I even wondered if I had imagined it ..... I've felt tired and really hungry but didn't think that was that unusual. Also really bloated (clothes felt tight), had heartburn and gurgly tummy and some cramps which I put down to early af as they felt the same. I have been waking at odd times, like I did last time (mc) but I thought that was this ttc making me less relaxed. Really early on (around 3 dpo) I felt really sick and had really bad diaorhea (sorry tmi) which I also think I had last time, but I then put it down to a bug as it stopped. Also dreamt twice that I had positive tests, but again I thought that was just because it was on my mind.... Hope that helps xxx


----------



## sbchewning

Dreamer2013 said:


> :cloud9:

Yay! Congrats on your :bfp:!!!:happydance:


----------



## vic161209

congratz dreamer:flower::baby:


----------



## Eltjuh

Dreamer2013 said:


> :cloud9:

Great lines!! I had some diarrhea aswell before with really bad bowel cramps, had that when i was pregnant with my son aswell, but not till later on i think.... not really had that many symptoms.... waves of sore boobs but a bit different then i remember with my first pregnancy (didn't have it with the mc). Had a slight headache all day, but that could be cause i forget to drink, like Noo. Any idea when you implanted?? I really hope i get my bfp soon! 

Anyway congrats on your bfp! Hopefully this is a sticky one!!


----------



## Dreamer2013

Eltjuh said:


> Dreamer2013 said:
> 
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> Great lines!! I had some diarrhea aswell before with really bad bowel cramps, had that when i was pregnant with my son aswell, but not till later on i think.... not really had that many symptoms.... waves of sore boobs but a bit different then i remember with my first pregnancy (didn't have it with the mc). Had a slight headache all day, but that could be cause i forget to drink, like Noo. Any idea when you implanted?? I really hope i get my bfp soon!
> 
> Anyway congrats on your bfp! Hopefully this is a sticky one!!Click to expand...

Thank you - it's not sunk in yet! I don't want to get your hopes up but I think that all sounds like good signs - I didn't feel like I had many symptoms either, or at least they could all be explained by other things or seemed like previous months I had the same only to get af! Your diaorhea sounds the same. I also left off the list that I definitely needed to pee more - but again I thought that might be wishful thinking and i had aches in my sides (??) Looking back I'm not sure when I implanted.... I think I ovulated on cd 11 or 12 (peaks on cbfm) today is cd22 for me. I hope you get your positive soon :happydance:


----------



## Eltjuh

I went to the toilet earlier thinking AF was there, but nothing... i did see a bit of pink on the tissue but i think i cut myself down below :s cause there's a sore spot. And when i checked my cervix there was no blood or anything... and still high.


----------



## Noo

Eltjuh said:


> I went to the toilet earlier thinking AF was there, but nothing... i did see a bit of pink on the tissue but i think i cut myself down below :s cause there's a sore spot. And when i checked my cervix there was no blood or anything... and still high.

How many dpo are you now?

My CM has changed now - It's more watery with creamy bits in it. Almost thrush-like but no physical signs of that. Being careful with what I put in my bath water for the time being! Cotton panties all the way!


----------



## Eltjuh

Noo said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> I went to the toilet earlier thinking AF was there, but nothing... i did see a bit of pink on the tissue but i think i cut myself down below :s cause there's a sore spot. And when i checked my cervix there was no blood or anything... and still high.
> 
> How many dpo are you now?
> 
> My CM has changed now - It's more watery with creamy bits in it. Almost thrush-like but no physical signs of that. Being careful with what I put in my bath water for the time being! Cotton panties all the way!Click to expand...

I thought i was 14 dpo but could be as little as 10 or 11. Though 10 would definitely make me doubt we caught the egg. Got a pos opk on the 9th around 12pm and a very very near pos. Opk on the 8th.


----------



## chazspaz

AF, that evil :witch: hasn't shown her face yet. FX'ed! Hopefully she stays away! If still nothing in the morning I'll take a test. I'm so worried that she won't show and I'll still get a BFN. I'm almost too scared to test :(


----------



## Flowermal

Congrats dreamer :happydance:


----------



## Blackrain90

So during early pregnancy, did anyone NOT get sensitive boobs or watery CM? 

Have had dull cramps/aches in ab/pelvis/back past few days and was sure AF was coming but nothing yet (9 DPO currently), some very minor spotting CD 7. Odd twinges throughout my stomach and sides (in love handles), as well as upper thighs, and today weird twinge pains on right between hip bone and ribs, more noticeable pains. Also some lower back aches. Have had minor headaches as well, and not physically all that tired, but tonight having trouble staying awake and it's only 8! (I'm usually up till midnight normally!)

AF due today, though on B6 to lengthen LP so could be why I haven't got AF yet.

Last cycle was 38 days, and I attributed that to my chemical the cycle before (longest cycle before that was 31) but now not so sure, however this one is different, as in that cycle I also didn't O until CD 32 but this one I O'd CD 23

Just wondering if I really still have a chance, as it seems everyone has said they has lots of CM and sore boobs before BFP but i havent noticed either (have had BFNs up till now)...

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## adopim

Blackrain90 said:


> So during early pregnancy, did anyone NOT get sensitive boobs or watery CM?
> 
> Have had dull cramps/aches in ab/pelvis/back past few days and was sure AF was coming but nothing yet (9 DPO currently), some very minor spotting CD 7. Odd twinges throughout my stomach and sides (in love handles), as well as upper thighs, and today weird twinge pains on right between hip bone and ribs, more noticeable pains. Also some lower back aches. Have had minor headaches as well, and not physically all that tired, but tonight having trouble staying awake and it's only 8! (I'm usually up till midnight normally!)
> 
> AF due today, though on B6 to lengthen LP so could be why I haven't got AF yet.
> 
> Last cycle was 38 days, and I attributed that to my chemical the cycle before (longest cycle before that was 31) but now not so sure, however this one is different, as in that cycle I also didn't O until CD 32 but this one I O'd CD 23
> 
> Just wondering if I really still have a chance, as it seems everyone has said they has lots of CM and sore boobs before BFP but i havent noticed either (have had BFNs up till now)...
> 
> Thanks ladies!!

My CM before my FRER was actually thicker than normal. More of a lotiony/creamy kind of thing. I used to always have wet CM before AF showed. For me, my nipples were more sensitive (and still are!), in fact the actual boob part doesn't hurt (tho they are starting to get a bit bigger)

I think your other signs sound like they could be good though! Fx'd!


----------



## kel21

Blackrain90 said:


> So during early pregnancy, did anyone NOT get sensitive boobs or watery CM?
> 
> Have had dull cramps/aches in ab/pelvis/back past few days and was sure AF was coming but nothing yet (9 DPO currently), some very minor spotting CD 7. Odd twinges throughout my stomach and sides (in love handles), as well as upper thighs, and today weird twinge pains on right between hip bone and ribs, more noticeable pains. Also some lower back aches. Have had minor headaches as well, and not physically all that tired, but tonight having trouble staying awake and it's only 8! (I'm usually up till midnight normally!)
> 
> AF due today, though on B6 to lengthen LP so could be why I haven't got AF yet.
> 
> Last cycle was 38 days, and I attributed that to my chemical the cycle before (longest cycle before that was 31) but now not so sure, however this one is different, as in that cycle I also didn't O until CD 32 but this one I O'd CD 23
> 
> Just wondering if I really still have a chance, as it seems everyone has said they has lots of CM and sore boobs before BFP but i havent noticed either (have had BFNs up till now)...
> 
> Thanks ladies!!

My first pregnancy I was not charting, didn't know what cm was or anything! I was off of bc for 6 months and we were just NTNP. My symptom was no symptoms! I remember the day before af was due, my dh had just fixed me a mixed drink, and I was just all of a sudden hit with the fact that I had had NO pms symptoms. Tested the next day and it was a blazing bfp! My first mc 2 years after that I also had no symptoms. The second mc 4 months ago I started getting sore bbs at 3dpo instead of 10dpo, and they felt rock hard! I also had ib this time around, don't ever remember having that before either! And my cm this time was sticky.


----------



## elt1013

Congrats Dreamer! Those are beautiful lines...no need to wait to be put down for a BFP. No mistaking those!


----------



## elt1013

Eltjuh said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> I went to the toilet earlier thinking AF was there, but nothing... i did see a bit of pink on the tissue but i think i cut myself down below :s cause there's a sore spot. And when i checked my cervix there was no blood or anything... and still high.
> 
> How many dpo are you now?
> 
> My CM has changed now - It's more watery with creamy bits in it. Almost thrush-like but no physical signs of that. Being careful with what I put in my bath water for the time being! Cotton panties all the way!Click to expand...
> 
> I thought i was 14 dpo but could be as little as 10 or 11. Though 10 would definitely make me doubt we caught the egg. Got a pos opk on the 9th around 12pm and a very very near pos. Opk on the 8th.Click to expand...

What was making you think you were 14dpo? Just curious because if your positive opk was the 9th, you would be more like 11 or 12dpo (give or take a day). That would explain the BFNs!! Maybe they will turn into BFPs in the next day or two. Good Luck!


----------



## readytostart

has anyone ever used opk and received a positive on 6? I have been testing (currently on CD 11) and no darkening of the line, however the first test which was on cd 6 there was a faint line. Is there anyway I could have ovulated on cycle day 5-6???


----------



## Dreamer2013

Blackrain90 said:


> So during early pregnancy, did anyone NOT get sensitive boobs or watery CM?
> 
> Have had dull cramps/aches in ab/pelvis/back past few days and was sure AF was coming but nothing yet (9 DPO currently), some very minor spotting CD 7. Odd twinges throughout my stomach and sides (in love handles), as well as upper thighs, and today weird twinge pains on right between hip bone and ribs, more noticeable pains. Also some lower back aches. Have had minor headaches as well, and not physically all that tired, but tonight having trouble staying awake and it's only 8! (I'm usually up till midnight normally!)
> 
> AF due today, though on B6 to lengthen LP so could be why I haven't got AF yet.
> 
> Last cycle was 38 days, and I attributed that to my chemical the cycle before (longest cycle before that was 31) but now not so sure, however this one is different, as in that cycle I also didn't O until CD 32 but this one I O'd CD 23
> 
> Just wondering if I really still have a chance, as it seems everyone has said they has lots of CM and sore boobs before BFP but i havent noticed either (have had BFNs up till now)...
> 
> Thanks ladies!!

My boobs don't feel any different at all - even when I poke them lol. Thinking (hoping) maybe they look a little bigger! Lol


----------



## Eltjuh

elt1013 said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> I went to the toilet earlier thinking AF was there, but nothing... i did see a bit of pink on the tissue but i think i cut myself down below :s cause there's a sore spot. And when i checked my cervix there was no blood or anything... and still high.
> 
> How many dpo are you now?
> 
> My CM has changed now - It's more watery with creamy bits in it. Almost thrush-like but no physical signs of that. Being careful with what I put in my bath water for the time being! Cotton panties all the way!Click to expand...
> 
> I thought i was 14 dpo but could be as little as 10 or 11. Though 10 would definitely make me doubt we caught the egg. Got a pos opk on the 9th around 12pm and a very very near pos. Opk on the 8th.Click to expand...
> 
> What was making you think you were 14dpo? Just curious because if your positive opk was the 9th, you would be more like 11 or 12dpo (give or take a day). That would explain the BFNs!! Maybe they will turn into BFPs in the next day or two. Good Luck!Click to expand...


I just thought that cause when we conceived last time (mc) we only dtd once and that was either the 7th or 8th and same for my son, with him I actually had O pains then, which was around cd18 which would've been the 8th. But then I took an opk and was definitely positive on the 9th so I know I would've ovulated later. 

Not sure what's going on atm... Might have AF coming.... nothing yet, but cp has dropped and feels really hard! Still closed though (I think..)And still watery cm with some creamy in it...

I read someone once peed on one of their used hpt's so I thought I'd do that, just for fun, as I ran out of new ones. But it didn't work for me  haha. Wasn't expecting it to work  Considering I always dip them in longer than they say in the leaflet they must still be soaked!! haha


----------



## Noo

Were the OPK definitely positive though? I've seen quite a few people post pictures of "positive" OPK which I've definitely felt were actually negative as the test line wasn't DARKER than the control line. It's usually people who have several episodes of positive OPK throughout the cycle that do this too. I always used IC until the lines started to look similar and then I used the smiley clear blue digital ones to actually confirm that it was indeed positive. All the strips that some would have deemed positive would equal maybe 5/6 days but I only EVER got 1/2 smileys each cycle on the CB digital which were the results that I actually charted.

AFM: Test is getting stronger :)
 



Attached Files:







2-3.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Eltjuh

yeah my 2nd one was definitely positive, which was on the 9th! I tried telling myself that the one on the 8th was positive, cause then I'd feel more confident we might've caught the egg but when I took the one on the 9th it was definitely darker, and darker than the control line aswell! I just didn't really wanna think I'd ovulate within 12-48 hrs considering we last dtd on the 5th, it would give us a very small chance of catching the egg.... 

I'm now just gonna wait to see what happens.... if AF arrives at least I'll know... if it doesn't arrive before I get my FRERs I'll test again! But I only ordered them yesterday morning so I'm keeping everything crossed for them to arrive this week (and AF to stay away ofcourse!!)

Nice to see your very positive CB digi!! I only did one when I was pregnant each time and only got the 1-2 weeks, cause I tested around 10dpo both times, before I missed AF.


EDIT: Just gone back to my old posts about the OPK's the first 2 I did (6th and 8th) weren't positive but I wrote on the 9th that it was definitely positive and it was darker than the control line.... So I did remember that right then!! :)


----------



## rain31

Noo said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> Noo did you have any symptoms leading up to your bfp?
> 
> Sore boobs, bloating, gas and fatigue were main ones. Boobs were weird - They were sore, then they went sorta fizzy and then started getting shooting pains down my nipples.
> 
> Now it's more nausea, cramps, backache and the above. My pelvis area feels warm and full - almost like needing to open bowels but not needing to. Frequently peeing and drinking like a fish (naturally someone who ends up with headaches as I forget to drink) and awful insomnia.
> 
> The night I conceived I actually had a very vivid dream where I gave birth on an aeroplane emigrating to Australia screaming "But I didn't get two lines! I got BFN!" :lol:Click to expand...


awwww , the effect of seeing too many BFN :haha: Cute dream. Have H&h 9 months. When is EDD ?


----------



## Noo

rain31 said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> Noo did you have any symptoms leading up to your bfp?
> 
> Sore boobs, bloating, gas and fatigue were main ones. Boobs were weird - They were sore, then they went sorta fizzy and then started getting shooting pains down my nipples.
> 
> Now it's more nausea, cramps, backache and the above. My pelvis area feels warm and full - almost like needing to open bowels but not needing to. Frequently peeing and drinking like a fish (naturally someone who ends up with headaches as I forget to drink) and awful insomnia.
> 
> The night I conceived I actually had a very vivid dream where I gave birth on an aeroplane emigrating to Australia screaming "But I didn't get two lines! I got BFN!" :lol:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awwww , the effect of seeing too many BFN :haha: Cute dream. Have H&h 9 months. When is EDD ?Click to expand...

By my chart - 1st October. 

By LMP - 25th September. 

They'll initially go by LMP until I have my dating scan (I won't be opting for NT screening).


----------



## rain31

:hugs: Massive congrats dreamer


----------



## rain31

Noo said:


> rain31 said:
> 
> 
> awwww , the effect of seeing too many BFN :haha: Cute dream. Have H&h 9 months. When is EDD ?
> 
> By my chart - 1st October.
> 
> By LMP - 25th September.
> 
> They'll initially go by LMP until I have my dating scan (I won't be opting for NT screening).Click to expand...


My - 22 nd Sep, by LMP. Bump Buddies :friends::headspin:


----------



## Noo

rain31 said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rain31 said:
> 
> 
> awwww , the effect of seeing too many BFN :haha: Cute dream. Have H&h 9 months. When is EDD ?
> 
> By my chart - 1st October.
> 
> By LMP - 25th September.
> 
> They'll initially go by LMP until I have my dating scan (I won't be opting for NT screening).Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My - 22 nd Sep, by LMP. Bump Buddies :friends::headspin:Click to expand...

Yay! Don't forget to join the Late September thread :) It's getting busy :)


----------



## kel21

readytostart said:


> has anyone ever used opk and received a positive on 6? I have been testing (currently on CD 11) and no darkening of the line, however the first test which was on cd 6 there was a faint line. Is there anyway I could have ovulated on cycle day 5-6???

You can have varying amounts of lh in your system at any given time. I always have some sort of line at any time of the month! It is only pos if the test line is _as darker_ or _darker_ than the control line. Keep testing. Do you know about when you o? Gl!


----------



## Eltjuh

I just received my FRERs (already!!!) and ofcourse had to pee on one of them... 
Still looks like bfn to me though.... 

Here's 2 pictures, for you guys to squint at  1st was taken around 3 minutes and the 2nd around 10 minutes.
 



Attached Files:







CAM00481.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 14









CAM00483.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Congrats Dreamer!!! :happydance:


----------



## Noo

Eltjuh said:


> I just received my FRERs (already!!!) and ofcourse had to pee on one of them...
> Still looks like bfn to me though....
> 
> Here's 2 pictures, for you guys to squint at  1st was taken around 3 minutes and the 2nd around 10 minutes.

I can't see anything on it at the minute but I don't know how to invert the picture - A friend did mine for me! 

When is AF due?


----------



## Eltjuh

I can't see anything either.... AF was due yesterday..... do you know what the procedure is for blood tests? How long after you've missed your period will the doctor give you one?


----------



## Noo

Eltjuh said:


> I can't see anything either.... AF was due yesterday..... do you know what the procedure is for blood tests? How long after you've missed your period will the doctor give you one?

I think it'd depend on your doctor to be honest. I'd wait a week then go see your GP and request one. Though they may ask you to wait longer.


----------



## HaileysMommy1

:dust::dust: Eltjuh!!!


----------



## Dreamer2013

Eltjuh said:


> I just received my FRERs (already!!!) and ofcourse had to pee on one of them...
> Still looks like bfn to me though....
> 
> Here's 2 pictures, for you guys to squint at  1st was taken around 3 minutes and the 2nd around 10 minutes.

I can't see it either, but mine didn't show anything on Sunday and then did yesterday (Tuesday). Yesterday I waited four hours before poas - which might have helped. Perhaps try first thing tomorrow? :hugs:


----------



## Dreamer2013

Noo said:


> AFM: Test is getting stronger :)

I think this forum would be even better if it allowed you to 'like' other users comments as well as 'thank' people....... I guess you just have to do a little dance! :happydance:


----------



## Eltjuh

Dreamer2013 said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> I just received my FRERs (already!!!) and ofcourse had to pee on one of them...
> Still looks like bfn to me though....
> 
> Here's 2 pictures, for you guys to squint at  1st was taken around 3 minutes and the 2nd around 10 minutes.
> 
> I can't see it either, but mine didn't show anything on Sunday and then did yesterday (Tuesday). Yesterday I waited four hours before poas - which might have helped. Perhaps try first thing tomorrow? :hugs:Click to expand...

I think I'm gonna do one tomorrow when I get up, as I'm getting a lay in tomorrow so it should be as concentrated as can be.... And then try to do one every other day.... if it's still negative. With the 4 tests left that'll take me through till wednesday morning, which would be 8 days late. And if it's still negative then and no AF I'll ring the doctor to see if I can get a blood test done... 
I don't get why it doesn't wanna show on a test though IF I am indeed pregnant.... Considering the other times I was pregnant it showed up as early as 10dpo (when I was about 4 weeks along). 
Though I reckon I did have a chemical before falling pregnant with my son, which didn't show on a test... I was late then and got negatives but then I got REALLY bad cramping and started bleeding... I had never experienced cramping like that before! Never been diagnosed as a chemical but I just know it was.... eventhough it didn't show on the test...



Dreamer2013 said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> AFM: Test is getting stronger :)
> 
> I think this forum would be even better if it allowed you to 'like' other users comments as well as 'thank' people....... I guess you just have to do a little dance! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes, I agree there should be a 'like' button!! :)


----------



## Lara310809

Where the hell is the :witch:? another BFN this morning but still no sign of her. I'm keen to just get it done now. I'm only CD31 but recently they've been around every 28 days


----------



## elt1013

Eltjuh said:


> I can't see anything either.... AF was due yesterday..... do you know what the procedure is for blood tests? How long after you've missed your period will the doctor give you one?

How long is your normal LP?


----------



## Eltjuh

I think it's usually 14 days. So that would mean AF is due tomorrow if I ovulated later than normal (on the 10th). And I am afraid the evil :witch: will be here tomorrow aswell, cause I just had a shower and thought I'd check my cp. And I am 90% sure it's slightly open.... So I'm guessing she'll be here tomorrow :cry:


----------



## chazspaz

I got my bfp this morning! Three months of trying and this is my first ever pregnancy :D
Good luck everyone still waiting, especially you eltjuh!
:dust:


----------



## Eltjuh

chazspaz said:


> I got my bfp this morning! Three months of trying and this is my first ever pregnancy :D
> Good luck everyone still waiting, especially you eltjuh!
> :dust:

YAY!!! Congrats!!! :happydance: Can I put you down for your bfp?? 
H&H 9 months! And thanks for wishing me luck :)


----------



## LisK

chazspaz said:


> I got my bfp this morning! Three months of trying and this is my first ever pregnancy :D
> Good luck everyone still waiting, especially you eltjuh!
> :dust:

Yay! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Dreamer2013

chazspaz said:


> I got my bfp this morning! Three months of trying and this is my first ever pregnancy :D
> Good luck everyone still waiting, especially you eltjuh!
> :dust:

Congratulations!! Xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Good luck eltjuh and Lara for tomorrow :dust:


----------



## Noo

Yay! Another :bfp: Picture please :)


----------



## adopim

chazspaz said:


> I got my bfp this morning! Three months of trying and this is my first ever pregnancy :D
> Good luck everyone still waiting, especially you eltjuh!
> :dust:

Congrats! :)


----------



## chazspaz

Eltjuh said:


> chazspaz said:
> 
> 
> I got my bfp this morning! Three months of trying and this is my first ever pregnancy :D
> Good luck everyone still waiting, especially you eltjuh!
> :dust:
> 
> YAY!!! Congrats!!! :happydance: Can I put you down for your bfp??
> H&H 9 months! And thanks for wishing me luck :)Click to expand...


Yes you can put me down.

I am going to try to post a picture once I'm on my laptop since it won't let me from my phone! Thank you guys for the congrats


----------



## sbchewning

adopim said:


> chazspaz said:
> 
> 
> I got my bfp this morning! Three months of trying and this is my first ever pregnancy :D
> Good luck everyone still waiting, especially you eltjuh!
> :dust:
> 
> Congrats! :)Click to expand...

 Whoop Whoop! Another :bfp: !!! Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

chazspaz said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chazspaz said:
> 
> 
> I got my bfp this morning! Three months of trying and this is my first ever pregnancy :D
> Good luck everyone still waiting, especially you eltjuh!
> :dust:
> 
> YAY!!! Congrats!!! :happydance: Can I put you down for your bfp??
> H&H 9 months! And thanks for wishing me luck :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you can put me down.
> 
> I am going to try to post a picture once I'm on my laptop since it won't let me from my phone! Thank you guys for the congratsClick to expand...

DONE!! Congrats on being bfp#20 :)


----------



## chazspaz

Here is a picture. I took a cheapie "first signal" this morning. I have an FRER in the cabinet and I will take that tomorrow before I got to the doctor for my blood test.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130123_141335.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Eltjuh

chazspaz said:


> Here is a picture. I took a cheapie "first signal" this morning. I have an FRER in the cabinet and I will take that tomorrow before I got to the doctor for my blood test.

OMG!! Well there's definitely no mistaking that line!!! What DPO are you??


----------



## Noo

chazspaz said:


> Here is a picture. I took a cheapie "first signal" this morning. I have an FRER in the cabinet and I will take that tomorrow before I got to the doctor for my blood test.

Fab :bfp: :baby:


----------



## Noo

Dreamer's :bfp: hasn't been added - I don't think we can question those lines!


----------



## Blackrain90

Hey all! So this morning I had a faint BFP, held my urine all day....and got 2 more faint-but-very-visible positives on IC's this afternoon! I'm going to wait until I tests with FRER, so maybe hold off on putting me down just yet, but fairly certain my eggo is preggo!


----------



## LisK

Blackrain90 said:


> Hey all! So this morning I had a faint BFP, held my urine all day....and got 2 more faint-but-very-visible positives on IC's this afternoon! I'm going to wait until I tests with FRER, so maybe hold off on putting me down just yet, but fairly certain my eggo is preggo!

OMG congrats!!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay congrats blackrain! And sorry dreamer.... didn't realise i hadn't put you down for a bfp yet...


----------



## chazspaz

Eltjuh said:


> chazspaz said:
> 
> 
> Here is a picture. I took a cheapie "first signal" this morning. I have an FRER in the cabinet and I will take that tomorrow before I got to the doctor for my blood test.
> 
> OMG!! Well there's definitely no mistaking that line!!! What DPO are you??Click to expand...

14 dpo. I'm almost certain that I implanted on 8dpo so its no wonder I got such a good line.


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay congrats blackrain! And sorry dreamer.... didn't realise i hadn't put you down for a bfp yet...


----------



## readytostart

Thanks for all the responses! I usually o anytime between day 11-16...not very helpful! I have used these tests before but never got any hint of a line until closer to the o day. This time since day 5 there has been a faint line everyday. And on day 6 it was slightly darker, but still faint (never even close to as dark as the control line). I guess I will have to continue to wait!!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Blackrain90

So...total of 5 BFP today, one of which was a First Response, all very clear. Think you can probably put me down as a BFP lol, don't see me getting a BFN tomorrow.. :)


----------



## elt1013

Congrats chaz and Blackrain!!! Blackrain, can you post a pic...pleeeaaase:)


----------



## Blackrain90

elt1013 said:


> Congrats chaz and Blackrain!!! Blackrain, can you post a pic...pleeeaaase:)

Sure! Aren't as pink when you zoom, but all were deffo pink in person :)
 



Attached Files:







A61BCB2F-A4C0-4336-AC7A-2FC58988E97B-369-00000110AEC4A766_zpscbcafb9c.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 12









33AFBF6A-5DF3-4E91-AC81-68D3E036F47D-369-00000110A60A0378_zpsafb7fcb5.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## elt1013

Blackrain90 said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats chaz and Blackrain!!! Blackrain, can you post a pic...pleeeaaase:)
> 
> Sure! Aren't as pink when you zoom, but all were deffo pink in person :)Click to expand...

Those are pretty good lines for 10dpo...I didn't need to squint, congrats again!


----------



## Blackrain90

Thank you! Had a real squinter this morning, but held my pee in all day (9 hours total- coffee mid-day was a bad idea, almost peed myself on the way home haha) so tomorrow's FMU test will probably be same or darker hopefully.


----------



## rain31

OMG !!! This thread is running like a horse .:happydance::happydance: It's raining :bfp::bfp::bfp: ,


Congrats chaz and Blackrain . Congrats to other new BFP if I have missed. 

Have a H & H 9 months.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Blackrain90 said:


> Hey all! So this morning I had a faint BFP, held my urine all day....and got 2 more faint-but-very-visible positives on IC's this afternoon! I'm going to wait until I tests with FRER, so maybe hold off on putting me down just yet, but fairly certain my eggo is preggo!

Yay congratulations!! Xx


----------



## Blackrain90

Thanks!!


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thank you noo and eltjuh - I think that was me being a bit cautious as I was only 10 or 11 dpo, and period not due until Saturday. But it's lovely seeing my name in lights :smile: I jut tested on a digi and it said pregnant 1-2 weeks too - yay! Seeing as how I woke at 4:30 - 2 hours before my alarm and now can't sleep lol. Good luck to everyone testing today! Xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

readytostart said:


> Thanks for all the responses! I usually o anytime between day 11-16...not very helpful! I have used these tests before but never got any hint of a line until closer to the o day. This time since day 5 there has been a faint line everyday. And on day 6 it was slightly darker, but still faint (never even close to as dark as the control line). I guess I will have to continue to wait!!! Fingers crossed!

Good luck! Xx


----------



## adopim

Congrats on all the new BFPs!! :D


----------



## Flowermal

Wow look at the BFPs storming in!
Congrats Chaz and Blackrain!! 

Well I'm due to test tomorrow and have been getting preAF cramps.. However I'm also getting EWCM which usually doesn't come with AF so took an OPK and immediately 2 lines though the Test line isn't as dark..took one last nite as well and today's definitely darker than last nite.. Dunno if I hadn't ovulated the last round and if my body is gearing itself up again.. Wail test over the next couple of days and see if I do get a positive OPK.. Just when I was thinking that the TWW was coming to an end.. Bonkers! :dohh::grr:


----------



## MommaCC

Good gosh girls I've been away for a couple of days and it's gone mental!!!!!! :bfp:s everywhere!! 
Congratulations Dreamer, Chaz, and Blackrain and anyone else I may have missed on my 9 page marathon catch up lol!! 

Any new :bfp:s this morning I wonder??? 

Well I'm 7dpo on my wierd cycle, I've not tested and I'm not going to (who am I trying to kid!) I've got the 5 frer in the post hopefully will arrive today and some ic's also arriving today. I'm only allowing myself to do the ic's till I'm 10dpo then I might try a frer!! My my my symptoms are crazy! I did start a thread in tww yesterday but they are: 
6dpo: 
&#8226;2 nosebleeds had these with both my boys 
&#8226;Slept for 30 minutes in the afternoon (and yesterday) exhusted! 
&#8226;cramping and dull aches in pelvis and lover abs
&#8226;lots of creamy CM 
&#8226;cervix high closed tilted back and feels like a nose! 
&#8226;bbs tender with seriously erect nipples last night (tmi :blush: ) and a bit weepy
&#8226; cold sore on lip (had this with both boys!) 
&#8226; big spot on chin! 

So that's me so far! I'm feeling really possitive at the mo just hope my LP will be long enough, it's really worrying me :wacko: xxx


----------



## Eltjuh

Sounds like some good symptoms mommacc especially if you don't usually get nose bleeds...or things like cold sores or spots...


----------



## Eltjuh

No AF for me yet... I was SURE it would be here today, cause of the slightly open cervix yesterday, but maybe I was wrong.... Went to the toilet when I got up.. took a cup with me just in case, but I was 99.9% sure I wouldn't have to pee in it cause AF would be there... and nothing!! So I peed in the cup, dipped the test in.... nothing!! (but a control line). It was a FRER, when the pee moved across the window it showed a very bright white line where the testline should be and then the pee moved across all the way and there was no control line at first, but soon turned up after (slowly). But no line for the test, so it's yet another bfn for me.... 
I'm so confused!! I keep giving up and then something gives me a little hope again and then I give up again and then something (like no AF!!!! :dohh:) gives me hope again... JUST GIVE ME MY BFP!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh Noo, you might know this.... being a midwife.... Is it true that your cervix might be/feel slightly open if you've had a (or more) vaginal births before?? 
Maybe it was that?? I really don't know anymore!!! :shrug:


----------



## Noo

Eltjuh said:


> Oh Noo, you might know this.... being a midwife.... Is it true that your cervix might be/feel slightly open if you've had a (or more) vaginal births before??
> Maybe it was that?? I really don't know anymore!!! :shrug:

Yup - It's what we call a "Multips OS". If you've never had a baby your cervix is like a round pin prick when closed and as it opens in your cycle the whole is round in shape. If you've had a baby before it's more of a slit like whole and more likely to get a finger tip in it when it's classed as open and when it's closed its like a slit.

Take a look at THIS site


----------



## Hev162

I'm out! AF came for me today! Lots of tears this morning. Ladies i need a :hugs:. Congrats to all the lovely ladies who got their bfp's !! x


----------



## MommaCC

My cervix feels like a slit now after having the boys and always feels a little bit open but I can tell when it Definatly is open as I can get my finger top in :blush: 

Well the post lady came and brought my ic's and my frer obviously I dipped both cos I'm a poasaholic! Frer was :bfn: but I swear I see a smudge of a line on the ic!! Probably me being a weirdo tho! Here's a pic for you girls to squint at!
 



Attached Files:







3DC81F60-A328-4A34-9313-5D316CBA61F1-1096-00000120504A2A49_zpsb6141470.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Eltjuh

Well I'm definitely confused now... felt open yesterday, closed this morning and now slightly open again. Cause I can get a slight fingertip in aswell...that's what I thought was happening yesterday. So dunno what happened there, but I'm leaning towards AF again now hahaha.... This is so stupid!! And confusing!!! 

Oh well, I give up and am just gonna wait for AF, if it's not here by saturday I'll test again and then every other day if it's not here... If it's not here by wednesday I'm contacting the GP. 


I must come across really stupid to you girls! Haha... :blush:


----------



## MommaCC

Eltjuh said:


> Well I'm definitely confused now... felt open yesterday, closed this morning and now slightly open again. Cause I can get a slight fingertip in aswell...that's what I thought was happening yesterday. So dunno what happened there, but I'm leaning towards AF again now hahaha.... This is so stupid!! And confusing!!!
> 
> Oh well, I give up and am just gonna wait for AF, if it's not here by saturday I'll test again and then every other day if it's not here... If it's not here by wednesday I'm contacting the GP.
> 
> 
> I must come across really stupid to you girls! Haha... :blush:

You don't come across stupid at all! This ttc stuff is enough to send us all mad :wacko: I think your plan sounds great wait till Saturday then take it from there, oh gosh I've got everything crossed here for you! 

I'm just going crazy waiting this cycles been mentel!!


----------



## elt1013

Eltjuh said:


> Well I'm definitely confused now... felt open yesterday, closed this morning and now slightly open again. Cause I can get a slight fingertip in aswell...that's what I thought was happening yesterday. So dunno what happened there, but I'm leaning towards AF again now hahaha.... This is so stupid!! And confusing!!!
> 
> Oh well, I give up and am just gonna wait for AF, if it's not here by saturday I'll test again and then every other day if it's not here... If it's not here by wednesday I'm contacting the GP.
> 
> 
> I must come across really stupid to you girls! Haha... :blush:

Your cervix can change quite dramatically throughout today. I had a c-section with DD (not even a vaginal birth) and mine feels like a slightly open slit all the time as well. 
For any ladies who are curious what you cervix looks like and the changes it can make, you should check this website out...https://www.beautifulcervix.com/

I will warn anyone who is squeemish though, it is very graphic!!


----------



## 06UNC09

I'm out, AF came today. Congrats to all the BFPs and see the rest of yall in the Feb thread.


----------



## LisK

Congrats to all the new BFPs!!!!!!!!

I am so frustrated with this cycle. I am on CD 39, not even sure that I actually ovulated, and now my temps are all wacky because I got sick yesterday and have a low grade fever. I just want this cycle to be over!


----------



## Flowermal

Hev162 said:


> I'm out! AF came for me today! Lots of tears this morning. Ladies i need a :hugs:. Congrats to all the lovely ladies who got their bfp's !! x

Big :hugs: to u dear


----------



## MommaCC

:hug: Hev162 
Good luck next cycle cxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

MommaCC said:


> Good gosh girls I've been away for a couple of days and it's gone mental!!!!!! :bfp:s everywhere!!
> Congratulations Dreamer, Chaz, and Blackrain and anyone else I may have missed on my 9 page marathon catch up lol!!
> 
> Any new :bfp:s this morning I wonder???
> 
> Well I'm 7dpo on my wierd cycle, I've not tested and I'm not going to (who am I trying to kid!) I've got the 5 frer in the post hopefully will arrive today and some ic's also arriving today. I'm only allowing myself to do the ic's till I'm 10dpo then I might try a frer!! My my my symptoms are crazy! I did start a thread in tww yesterday but they are:
> 6dpo:
> 2 nosebleeds had these with both my boys
> Slept for 30 minutes in the afternoon (and yesterday) exhusted!
> cramping and dull aches in pelvis and lover abs
> lots of creamy CM
> cervix high closed tilted back and feels like a nose!
> bbs tender with seriously erect nipples last night (tmi :blush: ) and a bit weepy
>  cold sore on lip (had this with both boys!)
>  big spot on chin!
> 
> So that's me so far! I'm feeling really possitive at the mo just hope my LP will be long enough, it's really worrying me :wacko: xxx

Thank you :happydance: Those sound like hopeful symptoms! Best of luck xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hev162 said:


> I'm out! AF came for me today! Lots of tears this morning. Ladies i need a :hugs:. Congrats to all the lovely ladies who got their bfp's !! x

Thank you Hev. I hope you are OK. :hugs: xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Eltjuh - You don't come accross as stupid at all, we've all been there, waiting is horrible, especially as the body always seems to play tricks! xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

MommaCC said:


> Well the post lady came and brought my ic's and my frer obviously I dipped both cos I'm a poasaholic! Frer was :bfn: but I swear I see a smudge of a line on the ic!! Probably me being a weirdo tho! Here's a pic for you girls to squint at!

I've not used an ic before so not really sure what I am looking for lol, but do you mean on the left side?? (if so I think I can see something) xx


----------



## Eltjuh

MommaCC said:


> My cervix feels like a slit now after having the boys and always feels a little bit open but I can tell when it Definatly is open as I can get my finger top in :blush:
> 
> Well the post lady came and brought my ic's and my frer obviously I dipped both cos I'm a poasaholic! Frer was :bfn: but I swear I see a smudge of a line on the ic!! Probably me being a weirdo tho! Here's a pic for you girls to squint at!

I think I can see something VERY faint! But don't wanna get your hopes up... Hopefully it's the start of your bfp! You deserve it after such a weird month!! And hopefully I'll be able to stick that :bfp: back in front of your name!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Flowermal said:


> Wow look at the BFPs storming in!
> Congrats Chaz and Blackrain!!
> 
> Well I'm due to test tomorrow and have been getting preAF cramps.. However I'm also getting EWCM which usually doesn't come with AF so took an OPK and immediately 2 lines though the Test line isn't as dark..took one last nite as well and today's definitely darker than last nite.. Dunno if I hadn't ovulated the last round and if my body is gearing itself up again.. Wail test over the next couple of days and see if I do get a positive OPK.. Just when I was thinking that the TWW was coming to an end.. Bonkers! :dohh::grr:

I had a +OPK aswell after I ovulated, but I didn't have any signs of O... So I thought maybe it meant I was pregnant, but later on it wasn't positive anymore when I did another one... So dunno what was going on there!! 
Hopefully you'll find out soon whether you have ovulated or whether you're ovulating now... Get BDing just in case!!


----------



## MommaCC

Well I peed on another stick as we do ladies and I could see lines at 3 minutes and so I just thought ok they might look a bit pink but I'm not getting my hopes up but as the time went on the got darker pink and as they have dried they have pink lines on them! 
I think I'm onto something girls! What do you reckon???
 



Attached Files:







BA6EAE47-6FE6-4CAB-9CB8-1FEF5A2236D4-337-00000044CC63F754_zps2a0c8be8.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Lara310809

I definitely see something; hoping this is it MommaCC!


----------



## Lara310809

Eltjuh said:


> No AF for me yet... I was SURE it would be here today, cause of the slightly open cervix yesterday, but maybe I was wrong.... Went to the toilet when I got up.. took a cup with me just in case, but I was 99.9% sure I wouldn't have to pee in it cause AF would be there... and nothing!! So I peed in the cup, dipped the test in.... nothing!! (but a control line). It was a FRER, when the pee moved across the window it showed a very bright white line where the testline should be and then the pee moved across all the way and there was no control line at first, but soon turned up after (slowly). But no line for the test, so it's yet another bfn for me....
> I'm so confused!! I keep giving up and then something gives me a little hope again and then I give up again and then something (like no AF!!!! :dohh:) gives me hope again... JUST GIVE ME MY BFP!!!! :winkwink:

I'm having the exact same thing; usually I have a 28 day cycle, but this month it seems not. 33 days and counting... I bought extra tests that I didn't intend to use this month, and then used one :dohh:


----------



## Lara310809

CD33 and counting (usually 28 days)... :awww:


----------



## Eltjuh

Lara310809 said:


> CD33 and counting (usually 28 days)... :awww:

Take it you're also still getting bfn's??? I still have no sign of AF (yet)... Been wearing a pad all day, just in case... Glad at least it didn't turn up today cause thursday is swimming day (go to swimmingclass with my son) and I hate wearing tampons... But I'd LOVE for the evil witch just to stay away for at least the next 9 months!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Yup... the :witch: has landed.... Checked cp, when I went to the toilet before bed and there it was... :wacko: Not totally started properly yet, but I'm sure she'll be in full flow tomorrow! Awesome!! :wacko:

Thanks for all your support though everyone!!! :hugs:

I won't be ttc anytime soon I don't think... won't be able to try this month cause of hubby's meds and not sure when the doc will be happy to look into changing his meds so everything will 'work' properly again!! 

Thanks for all your support and ofcourse I will be sticking around to see how everything is going and to keep updating the thread! 

Sorry I couldn't add to the bfp count but I'm sure there will be plenty of you ladies that will help us out with that!!


----------



## LisK

Eltjuh said:


> Yup... the :witch: has landed.... Checked cp, when I went to the toilet before bed and there it was... :wacko: Not totally started properly yet, but I'm sure she'll be in full flow tomorrow! Awesome!! :wacko:
> 
> Thanks for all your support though everyone!!! :hugs:
> 
> I won't be ttc anytime soon I don't think... won't be able to try this month cause of hubby's meds and not sure when the doc will be happy to look into changing his meds so everything will 'work' properly again!!
> 
> Thanks for all your support and ofcourse I will be sticking around to see how everything is going and to keep updating the thread!
> 
> Sorry I couldn't add to the bfp count but I'm sure there will be plenty of you ladies that will help us out with that!!

So sorry to hear that! :hugs:


----------



## Noo

MommaC I see lines!! 

Eltjuh - I'm so sorry :( I had really good vibes too :(


----------



## LornaMJ

Hey everyone..I am sure I am just going crazy but I am now 3 days late unlike me. However, I have done four HPT 3 IC and one clearblue ALL negative. I have cramping and sore BB's. As you may see by my ticker I have been TTC for 9 years and had 3 MC in the last 6, 2 last year!! I wish my body wouldnt play tricks. Has anyone here had negative test and still been PG??????


----------



## readytostart

Ladies....I really need some answers! I finally got a positive opk test! BUT I checked my cm and it is still more 'tacky' than 'egg white and stretchy'. Should I wait to bd tomorrow? maybe wait for the egg whitey stuff? Opinions? What is more important a positive opk test or egwm?


----------



## sugarpi24

I think I'm out this cycle :/ I just don't get it!! Ill find out tomorrow...


----------



## Flowermal

Eltjuh said:


> Flowermal said:
> 
> 
> Wow look at the BFPs storming in!
> Congrats Chaz and Blackrain!!
> 
> Well I'm due to test tomorrow and have been getting preAF cramps.. However I'm also getting EWCM which usually doesn't come with AF so took an OPK and immediately 2 lines though the Test line isn't as dark..took one last nite as well and today's definitely darker than last nite.. Dunno if I hadn't ovulated the last round and if my body is gearing itself up again.. Wail test over the next couple of days and see if I do get a positive OPK.. Just when I was thinking that the TWW was coming to an end.. Bonkers! :dohh::grr:
> 
> I had a +OPK aswell after I ovulated, but I didn't have any signs of O... So I thought maybe it meant I was pregnant, but later on it wasn't positive anymore when I did another one... So dunno what was going on there!!
> Hopefully you'll find out soon whether you have ovulated or whether you're ovulating now... Get BDing just in case!!Click to expand...

Thanks Eltjuh! Well b testing again this afternoon to see if its a positive.. Really frustrated when you think you've got things settled and your body throws you a curve ball!!! 

Sorry the witch got you dear! :hugs:


----------



## Flowermal

MommaCC said:


> Well I peed on another stick as we do ladies and I could see lines at 3 minutes and so I just thought ok they might look a bit pink but I'm not getting my hopes up but as the time went on the got darker pink and as they have dried they have pink lines on them!
> I think I'm onto something girls! What do you reckon???

I definitely see pink lines momma!!!


----------



## MommaCC

Eltjuh said:


> Yup... the :witch: has landed.... Checked cp, when I went to the toilet before bed and there it was... :wacko: Not totally started properly yet, but I'm sure she'll be in full flow tomorrow! Awesome!! :wacko:
> 
> Thanks for all your support though everyone!!! :hugs:
> 
> I won't be ttc anytime soon I don't think... won't be able to try this month cause of hubby's meds and not sure when the doc will be happy to look into changing his meds so everything will 'work' properly again!!
> 
> Thanks for all your support and ofcourse I will be sticking around to see how everything is going and to keep updating the thread!
> 
> Sorry I couldn't add to the bfp count but I'm sure there will be plenty of you ladies that will help us out with that!!


I'm so sorry the :witch: has got you hunni :( best of luck with sorting out your DHs meds and you can start TTC again soon xxxx :hug:


----------



## Lara310809

Eltjuh said:


> Yup... the :witch: has landed.... Checked cp, when I went to the toilet before bed and there it was... :wacko: Not totally started properly yet, but I'm sure she'll be in full flow tomorrow! Awesome!! :wacko:
> 
> Thanks for all your support though everyone!!! :hugs:
> 
> I won't be ttc anytime soon I don't think... won't be able to try this month cause of hubby's meds and not sure when the doc will be happy to look into changing his meds so everything will 'work' properly again!!
> 
> Thanks for all your support and ofcourse I will be sticking around to see how everything is going and to keep updating the thread!
> 
> Sorry I couldn't add to the bfp count but I'm sure there will be plenty of you ladies that will help us out with that!!

 sorry to hear that :( 

Yes I'm still getting BFNs; just waiting for AF


----------



## Eltjuh

readytostart said:


> Ladies....I really need some answers! I finally got a positive opk test! BUT I checked my cm and it is still more 'tacky' than 'egg white and stretchy'. Should I wait to bd tomorrow? maybe wait for the egg whitey stuff? Opinions? What is more important a positive opk test or egwm?

I'd say ewcm is more important, because that's fertile cm and that will help the :spermy: swim and survive.... But then I guess you'll need an LH surge aswell cause that indicates the actual ovulation! 

I'd just BD when you can tbh.... (trust me, I know what it's like when you want to but can't :winkwink:) 

Good luck anyway! Hopefully you'll catch that egg!!


----------



## Dreamer2013

MommaCC - I see them too (and they seem to be getting slightly darker) - yay! :happydance:

Eltjuh - so sorry to hear that, i hope you are ok :hugs: I know it's horrible when you get your hopes up, only to have them dashed, I'm glad you are sticking around though :) 

Ready to start - Get BD-ing just in case :)

Lara, SugarPi and Flowermal - lots of luck and fx'd for you xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Ladies who have been pregnant before (or just know more about this stuff then me!), I wondered if you could help me with something (I'm not yet feeling confident to join the early pregnancy forums) so I hope you don't mind me asking this type of question :blush: 

I'm feeling really cautious, (and hoping and praying) this time as I had an MC in november, at 12.5 weeks which was two days before I was due to have my first scan. 12 weeks seems ages away, so I thought having an early scan might help, but I can't even get an appointment with my midwife until the end of February, so I don't think there is any chance. I've seen that some clinics offer it though and just wondered if anyone had any experience of this? When is the best time - 6, 7, 8 weeks? I'll do some proper research first, but from what I've read so far it seems to not carry a risk. Many thanks for any advice xxxx


----------



## Noo

Dreamer2013 said:


> Ladies who have been pregnant before (or just know more about this stuff then me!), I wondered if you could help me with something (I'm not yet feeling confident to join the early pregnancy forums) so I hope you don't mind me asking this type of question :blush:
> 
> I'm feeling really cautious, (and hoping and praying) this time as I had an MC in november, at 12.5 weeks which was two days before I was due to have my first scan. 12 weeks seems ages away, so I thought having an early scan might help, but I can't even get an appointment with my midwife until the end of February, so I don't think there is any chance. I've seen that some clinics offer it though and just wondered if anyone had any experience of this? When is the best time - 6, 7, 8 weeks? I'll do some proper research first, but from what I've read so far it seems to not carry a risk. Many thanks for any advice xxxx


I've been looking into the same. The only clinics in the uk that seem to offer this with properly qualified staff are baby bond - However, do bare in mind that it would only give you reassurance at that moment in time and won't guarantee the continuation of your pregnancy. If you go on their website and put in your EDD it will then show you the period in which you can book an early pregnancy scan. I may go for a date smack in the middle of that period to ensure I can actually have it done of there is confusions over dates xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Noo said:


> Dreamer2013 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies who have been pregnant before (or just know more about this stuff then me!), I wondered if you could help me with something (I'm not yet feeling confident to join the early pregnancy forums) so I hope you don't mind me asking this type of question :blush:
> 
> I'm feeling really cautious, (and hoping and praying) this time as I had an MC in november, at 12.5 weeks which was two days before I was due to have my first scan. 12 weeks seems ages away, so I thought having an early scan might help, but I can't even get an appointment with my midwife until the end of February, so I don't think there is any chance. I've seen that some clinics offer it though and just wondered if anyone had any experience of this? When is the best time - 6, 7, 8 weeks? I'll do some proper research first, but from what I've read so far it seems to not carry a risk. Many thanks for any advice xxxx
> 
> 
> I've been looking into the same. The only clinics in the uk that seem to offer this with properly qualified staff are baby bond - However, do bare in mind that it would only give you reassurance at that moment in time and won't guarantee the continuation of your pregnancy. If you go on their website and put in your EDD it will then show you the period in which you can book an early pregnancy scan. I may go for a date smack in the middle of that period to ensure I can actually have it done of there is confusions over dates xxClick to expand...

Thanks Noo, that's great, and there is a clinic really near me :o) I think I read that they check for a heartbeat which is a good sign at 8 weeks and that it looks about the right size (which could be subjective due to dates), and I guess you'd know if it was a multiple! Although I heed your word of caution that it doens't mean everything will be fine, it will at least give some piece of mind. Do you think you'll book? xxx


----------



## Noo

Dreamer2013 said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamer2013 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies who have been pregnant before (or just know more about this stuff then me!), I wondered if you could help me with something (I'm not yet feeling confident to join the early pregnancy forums) so I hope you don't mind me asking this type of question :blush:
> 
> I'm feeling really cautious, (and hoping and praying) this time as I had an MC in november, at 12.5 weeks which was two days before I was due to have my first scan. 12 weeks seems ages away, so I thought having an early scan might help, but I can't even get an appointment with my midwife until the end of February, so I don't think there is any chance. I've seen that some clinics offer it though and just wondered if anyone had any experience of this? When is the best time - 6, 7, 8 weeks? I'll do some proper research first, but from what I've read so far it seems to not carry a risk. Many thanks for any advice xxxx
> 
> I've been looking into the same. The only clinics in the uk that seem to offer this with properly qualified staff are baby bond - However, do bare in mind that it would only give you reassurance at that moment in time and won't guarantee the continuation of your pregnancy. If you go on their website and put in your EDD it will then show you the period in which you can book an early pregnancy scan. I may go for a date smack in the middle of that period to ensure I can actually have it done of there is confusions over dates xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Noo, that's great, and there is a clinic really near me :o) I think I read that they check for a heartbeat which is a good sign at 8 weeks and that it looks about the right size (which could be subjective due to dates), and I guess you'd know if it was a multiple! Although I heed your word of caution that it doens't mean everything will be fine, it will at least give some piece of mind. Do you think you'll book? xxxClick to expand...

Probably! Though none of the dates that are available are days DH is off work. However, he isn't keen and doesn't see the point of paying for it but he's not the one wandering round in a daze absolutely petrified I'll miscarry again (6 miscarriages previously). I'm somewhat comforted by the fact I seem to have a lot of morning sickness very early this time which I didn't with the pregnancies I lost - However, it now has me paranoid I'm carrying twins :dohh:


----------



## Eltjuh

Dreamer2013 said:


> Ladies who have been pregnant before (or just know more about this stuff then me!), I wondered if you could help me with something (I'm not yet feeling confident to join the early pregnancy forums) so I hope you don't mind me asking this type of question :blush:
> 
> I'm feeling really cautious, (and hoping and praying) this time as I had an MC in november, at 12.5 weeks which was two days before I was due to have my first scan. 12 weeks seems ages away, so I thought having an early scan might help, but I can't even get an appointment with my midwife until the end of February, so I don't think there is any chance. I've seen that some clinics offer it though and just wondered if anyone had any experience of this? When is the best time - 6, 7, 8 weeks? I'll do some proper research first, but from what I've read so far it seems to not carry a risk. Many thanks for any advice xxxx

All I can say is, I'd go around 8 weeks if I'd have it done cause before 7 weeks they can't usually see/hear a heartbeat yet, so if you're slightly less far along and you go at 7 weeks then you might not be able to see/hear a heartbeat yet. Can't believe you had a mc at 12+5!! Considering after 12 weeks the risk is greatly reduced.... I know there's still a chance, but it must be horrible for you as most people can finally breathe again when they are 12 weeks along!! 
Can't give you much more advice, cause I never had an early scan, especially not 1 I had to pay for myself... (only had a 4d scan at 24 weeks with Lucas). Which was definitely worth the money btw... so if you have the money, you should check it out!! I loved it!! 

Anyway, good luck!! Hope you and Noo have a sticky one in there this time!!!


----------



## Noo

Babybond recommend Early scan between 7 and 10 weeks ish I think. I'd be planning on going around 8/9 weeks I think (from ovulation date, not LMP date) to get the most out of the experience.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Noo said:


> Dreamer2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamer2013 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies who have been pregnant before (or just know more about this stuff then me!), I wondered if you could help me with something (I'm not yet feeling confident to join the early pregnancy forums) so I hope you don't mind me asking this type of question :blush:
> 
> I'm feeling really cautious, (and hoping and praying) this time as I had an MC in november, at 12.5 weeks which was two days before I was due to have my first scan. 12 weeks seems ages away, so I thought having an early scan might help, but I can't even get an appointment with my midwife until the end of February, so I don't think there is any chance. I've seen that some clinics offer it though and just wondered if anyone had any experience of this? When is the best time - 6, 7, 8 weeks? I'll do some proper research first, but from what I've read so far it seems to not carry a risk. Many thanks for any advice xxxx
> 
> I've been looking into the same. The only clinics in the uk that seem to offer this with properly qualified staff are baby bond - However, do bare in mind that it would only give you reassurance at that moment in time and won't guarantee the continuation of your pregnancy. If you go on their website and put in your EDD it will then show you the period in which you can book an early pregnancy scan. I may go for a date smack in the middle of that period to ensure I can actually have it done of there is confusions over dates xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Noo, that's great, and there is a clinic really near me :o) I think I read that they check for a heartbeat which is a good sign at 8 weeks and that it looks about the right size (which could be subjective due to dates), and I guess you'd know if it was a multiple! Although I heed your word of caution that it doens't mean everything will be fine, it will at least give some piece of mind. Do you think you'll book? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Probably! Though none of the dates that are available are days DH is off work. However, he isn't keen and doesn't see the point of paying for it but he's not the one wandering round in a daze absolutely petrified I'll miscarry again (6 miscarriages previously). I'm somewhat comforted by the fact I seem to have a lot of morning sickness very early this time which I didn't with the pregnancies I lost - However, it now has me paranoid I'm carrying twins :dohh:Click to expand...

Argh - that's typical about dates, yeah I understand how you feel and so sorry to hear you have been through mc six times. I think I'm due on the 5th October. So quite close to you. The mmorning sickness is good, I have it but not too bad yet. any twins in you family?! xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thanks Eltjuh, I was thinking of booking if for when I am about 8 weeks as I am seeing the midwife about 5 days later :) I don't think I have noo's patience to wait until 9 weeks :) lets hope we all get our happy endings xx


----------



## Flowermal

All the best dreamer :thumbup:


----------



## lune_miel

Hugs, *Eltjuh*, you don't have to count yourself out for next cycle...maybe it will just happen


----------



## sugarpi24

I think I'm out...getting brown discharge. :(


----------



## Dreamer2013

sugarpi24 said:


> I think I'm out...getting brown discharge. :(

:hugs: I'm really sorry. Hope you are ok xx


----------



## sugarpi24

Thanks dreamer. I took it pretty hard last night and still a little upset this morning. But it happens. I called my doctor to see what ar can do to increase the number of follicles ...since ive only been getting one good one.


----------



## Flowermal

So sorry sugar.. Take care :hugs:


----------



## Noo

Dreamer2013 said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamer2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamer2013 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies who have been pregnant before (or just know more about this stuff then me!), I wondered if you could help me with something (I'm not yet feeling confident to join the early pregnancy forums) so I hope you don't mind me asking this type of question :blush:
> 
> I'm feeling really cautious, (and hoping and praying) this time as I had an MC in november, at 12.5 weeks which was two days before I was due to have my first scan. 12 weeks seems ages away, so I thought having an early scan might help, but I can't even get an appointment with my midwife until the end of February, so I don't think there is any chance. I've seen that some clinics offer it though and just wondered if anyone had any experience of this? When is the best time - 6, 7, 8 weeks? I'll do some proper research first, but from what I've read so far it seems to not carry a risk. Many thanks for any advice xxxx
> 
> I've been looking into the same. The only clinics in the uk that seem to offer this with properly qualified staff are baby bond - However, do bare in mind that it would only give you reassurance at that moment in time and won't guarantee the continuation of your pregnancy. If you go on their website and put in your EDD it will then show you the period in which you can book an early pregnancy scan. I may go for a date smack in the middle of that period to ensure I can actually have it done of there is confusions over dates xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Noo, that's great, and there is a clinic really near me :o) I think I read that they check for a heartbeat which is a good sign at 8 weeks and that it looks about the right size (which could be subjective due to dates), and I guess you'd know if it was a multiple! Although I heed your word of caution that it doens't mean everything will be fine, it will at least give some piece of mind. Do you think you'll book? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Probably! Though none of the dates that are available are days DH is off work. However, he isn't keen and doesn't see the point of paying for it but he's not the one wandering round in a daze absolutely petrified I'll miscarry again (6 miscarriages previously). I'm somewhat comforted by the fact I seem to have a lot of morning sickness very early this time which I didn't with the pregnancies I lost - However, it now has me paranoid I'm carrying twins :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Argh - that's typical about dates, yeah I understand how you feel and so sorry to hear you have been through mc six times. I think I'm due on the 5th October. So quite close to you. The mmorning sickness is good, I have it but not too bad yet. any twins in you family?! xxClick to expand...

Twins on both sides - My mum and uncle are twins, nanna and her brother are twins, great nanna and her sister were twins - It appears not to skip a generation and my generation is next :baby::baby:


----------



## Phantom710

Noo said:


> Yay! Don't forget to join the Late September thread :) It's getting busy :)

link please?


SO! I'm gone for a few days and this thread BLEW UP! Congrats on all the new bfps :)


----------



## Noo

Phantom710 said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> Yay! Don't forget to join the Late September thread :) It's getting busy :)
> 
> link please?
> 
> 
> SO! I'm gone for a few days and this thread BLEW UP! Congrats on all the new bfps :)Click to expand...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1689969-late-september-babies-thread.html


----------



## Eltjuh

lune_miel said:


> Hugs, *Eltjuh*, you don't have to count yourself out for next cycle...maybe it will just happen

well, I wouldn't count myself out, but unless it's an immaculate conception I know it's not gonna happen.... Hubby said he hasn't had an erection in ages.... and when he did he had trouble having an orgasm.... so it's not happening


----------



## Noo

Eltjuh said:


> lune_miel said:
> 
> 
> Hugs, *Eltjuh*, you don't have to count yourself out for next cycle...maybe it will just happen
> 
> well, I wouldn't count myself out, but unless it's an immaculate conception I know it's not gonna happen.... Hubby said he hasn't had an erection in ages.... and when he did he had trouble having an orgasm.... so it's not happeningClick to expand...

Has the doctor suggested anything to rectify this problem? My husband was prescribed viagra when his meds were messing with his man bits.


----------



## MommaCC

Hi girls feeling really down today :( not having a very good time with various things at the minute to do with my personal life but that's not here or there do hey ho. 

I've posted a couple of threads in the pregnancy test section if you would be able to pop over and tell me what you think I'd appreciate it.

This is a first response I did today I saw the line start to appear as the pee passed over the test and this is it once it dried it just kept getting pinker!
 



Attached Files:







3C19DDA5-2121-4E4E-B5B2-EE367F7558EE-267-0000002E7B207F4B_zpsfeddceea.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Eltjuh

Noo said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lune_miel said:
> 
> 
> Hugs, *Eltjuh*, you don't have to count yourself out for next cycle...maybe it will just happen
> 
> well, I wouldn't count myself out, but unless it's an immaculate conception I know it's not gonna happen.... Hubby said he hasn't had an erection in ages.... and when he did he had trouble having an orgasm.... so it's not happeningClick to expand...
> 
> Has the doctor suggested anything to rectify this problem? My husband was prescribed viagra when his meds were messing with his man bits.Click to expand...

He knows we're ttc but last time we went to go and get him a new prescription my hubby was suffering from a toothache and wasn't sleeping (probably because of thw toothache) and the doc said he wanted to get all that sorted first before changing his meds so he/we wouldn't have so many things going on at once.... so we will go back to get them changed or looked into what our options are, just not before feb cycle i think cause he just got a new prescription a week ago.


----------



## sbchewning

Still hanging in there waiting to test...I have six more days until AF is due...All the :bfp:s bring me hope! All symptoms have subsided except for the hip pain and all of a sudden today a whole LOT of CM showed up out of nowhere in the afternoon. Congrats to the :bfp:s and :hugs: to the ladies still waiting or have had the witch rear her ugly head!


----------



## lune_miel

Noo said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lune_miel said:
> 
> 
> Hugs, *Eltjuh*, you don't have to count yourself out for next cycle...maybe it will just happen
> 
> well, I wouldn't count myself out, but unless it's an immaculate conception I know it's not gonna happen.... Hubby said he hasn't had an erection in ages.... and when he did he had trouble having an orgasm.... so it's not happeningClick to expand...
> 
> Has the doctor suggested anything to rectify this problem? My husband was prescribed viagra when his meds were messing with his man bits.Click to expand...

So I'm guessing he wasn't adversely affected? TCOYF notes that studies "suggest" that ED drugs may negatively impact his fertility. DH needs the help sometimes, but I didn't want to take the chance.


----------



## Eltjuh

lune_miel said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lune_miel said:
> 
> 
> Hugs, *Eltjuh*, you don't have to count yourself out for next cycle...maybe it will just happen
> 
> well, I wouldn't count myself out, but unless it's an immaculate conception I know it's not gonna happen.... Hubby said he hasn't had an erection in ages.... and when he did he had trouble having an orgasm.... so it's not happeningClick to expand...
> 
> Has the doctor suggested anything to rectify this problem? My husband was prescribed viagra when his meds were messing with his man bits.Click to expand...
> 
> So I'm guessing he wasn't adversely affected? TCOYF notes that studies "suggest" that ED drugs may negatively impact his fertility. DH needs the help sometimes, but I didn't want to take the chance.Click to expand...

What do you mean adversely affected? By what? His antidepressants give him ED, but he's not taking any ED meds, we just don't have sex....:wacko: hopefully we can go back to the docs soon to get something sorted....


----------



## Lara310809

I toldmy OH this morning that I was a week late,and said I just wanted to get it over with now. Went to the toilet to pee in a cup to take another HPT and when I wiped I saw blood. It seems I just had to moan about it a little for it to happen :lol:

So I'm out for this month; not bothered anymore as I knew it deep down already, and just waned to get on with the next cycle. CD1 here we are :happydance: :rofl:

Good luck to the ladies still waiting; congrats again to the lucky ladies who got their BFPs this month; I hope to join you very soon, along with the other ladies here who didn't manage hugs:)


----------



## Eltjuh

What's going on with the bfp's ladies??? Not hearing any news from anyone lately (good or bad)... not from people testing in the last couple of days at least! Guess half the people that signed up forgot they were here... haha


----------



## Noo

It took me almost 3 hours to drive home this morning I had several diversions which led me straight back to the duel carriageway that was STILL closed further down. My 65 mile commute ended up being a 120 mile commute and just drove home crying as I was so fricken tired. Got home and only slept 3 hours before being wide awake with a steaming cold I didn't have when I went to bed! Back at work tonight. Dreading it!


----------



## Blackrain90

That sucks Noo hope you feel better!


----------



## Dreamer2013

Noo said:


> It took me almost 3 hours to drive home this morning I had several diversions which led me straight back to the duel carriageway that was STILL closed further down. My 65 mile commute ended up being a 120 mile commute and just drove home crying as I was so fricken tired. Got home and only slept 3 hours before being wide awake with a steaming cold I didn't have when I went to bed! Back at work tonight. Dreading it!

You poor thing, that sounds horrible! I saw that the m6 was bad on the news with people stuck in cars... I think it's better today, but must still be exhausting if you work nights? Xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Eltjuh said:


> What's going on with the bfp's ladies??? Not hearing any news from anyone lately (good or bad)... not from people testing in the last couple of days at least! Guess half the people that signed up forgot they were here... haha

I have developed a proper addiction to poas if that counts as news lol


----------



## Dreamer2013

Lara - sorry to hear to ear you're out this month, lots of luck for next xx

Sbchewning - at the time i felt like my symptoms seemed to subside too before I got my bfp :)


----------



## Noo

Dreamer2013 said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> What's going on with the bfp's ladies??? Not hearing any news from anyone lately (good or bad)... not from people testing in the last couple of days at least! Guess half the people that signed up forgot they were here... haha
> 
> I have developed a proper addiction to poas if that counts as news lolClick to expand...

Me too - I have quite a collection. It's getting embarrassing! I even peed on a stick at work and it wasn't even a HPT - It was a stick to check for UTIs etc :lol:

In addition to those I did 3 x digi tests with results of 1-2, 2-3 and 2-3! Eek - One left for when I should get my 4+
 



Attached Files:







17dpo.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Lara310809

Noo said:


> ...I even peed on a stick at work and it wasn't even a HPT - It was a stick to check for UTIs etc :lol:...

Wow, they have UTI tests? I never knew that; what are they called?


----------



## adopim

I've been good about not POASing as much anymore. Haha, but I still have 9 FRERs, 1 Equate, 1 first signal (88 cent WalMart), and 1 EPT all used sitting in my closet right now. I think I'm going to try really hard not to test anymore but I have too long before my dr appt.... I'll be lucky if I can keep it down to once a week! But I've only got one EPT and one 88 cent Walmart one left.


----------



## emmancee

Congrats to all those with :bfp: :flower:

Wondered if any of you could offer some advice...Well I was supposed to be waiting until Monday to test but couldnt wait and tested Thursday and Yesterday (11 and 12 dpo) and got :bfn: but yesterday and today I have been feeling really strange, feel faint and a bit shaky a lot of the day and a little sicky...just not myself :nope: and today I have had pink CM...I was thinking maybe it could be implantation bleeding but then I am supposedly 13dpo (according to OPK) so isnt it a bit late? and too early for pregnancy symptoms? Or maybe it is just AF coming 3 days early :growlmad:

Anyway if AF doesnt show up tomorrow I will test again!


----------



## Eltjuh

emmancee said:


> Congrats to all those with :bfp: :flower:
> 
> Wondered if any of you could offer some advice...Well I was supposed to be waiting until Monday to test but couldnt wait and tested Thursday and Yesterday (11 and 12 dpo) and got :bfn: but yesterday and today I have been feeling really strange, feel faint and a bit shaky a lot of the day and a little sicky...just not myself :nope: and today I have had pink CM...I was thinking maybe it could be implantation bleeding but then I am supposedly 13dpo (according to OPK) so isnt it a bit late? and too early for pregnancy symptoms? Or maybe it is just AF coming 3 days early :growlmad:
> 
> Anyway if AF doesnt show up tomorrow I will test again!

On average, people implant at about 9dpo.... (at least that's what countdown to pregnancy told me).... Did you get your positive OPK 13 days ago?? Cause supposedly you O 12-48 hrs after you get a positive OPK, which could technically make you 11dpo today. It could be IB, but I guess you can't be sure until you get a positive hpt or no period.... Did you get a lot of pink CM, more than once?


----------



## vic161209

evening ladies, i think i hit 7weeks today! yey :happydance: not poas for a week, saw the mw last mon, not heard any thing bk about the blood tests she took. (i assume they did a blood pregnancy test so would have let me know if it wasnt as expected) nhs 12 week scan booked for 6th march. since the ms hit last week i dont feel the need to poas, which is good but i sure cant wait for this feeling to pass.

still debating when to tell ppl our news, have private 'reasurance scan' on fri at 7+6 still might tell my parents after it for the suport. i see my mum most days so i know she will worry if she sees me this sick! 

my close friend and godmother to my daughter told me she had a loss today, i knew she was trying but didnt know she was newly preg, i feel so awful for her (she thinks she was 4wks) so our babies would have been very close in age, im scared to tel her my news now for fear of upsetting her- ill def wait untill after my 12wk scan so its not so raw for her but im still scared ill upset her :nope: i would hope in time she could b happy for me but very fearfull as with my last pregnancy i lost a different very close friend- my dd was a happy surprise and she'd been trying months and totally pulled away from me (luckly by the time i was 6mths she was pregnant herself and now has 2 beautiful daughters) but her attitude towards me when i was preg means our friendship has never been the same. im mayb over thinking things because of a previous experience but i now feel guilty about my pregnancy:blush:


----------



## Eltjuh

I never heard anything about my blood tests when i was pregnant. Not sure why they do them but they don't check for hcg normally i think. Cause i asked for my results last time for the council and it didn't have any hcg levels on there... 

I know how you feel about your friend as i was pregnant really quickly with my son and my sister had been trying for years and kept having chemicals...or very early mc. So she had a really hard time with it!! Especially since i'm younger (and hadn't been married as long as she had... ) she also still thinks of me as her baby sister that is still 5 years old... :s i'm sure your friend will be happy for you, she might be slightly jealous or envious but i'm sure she'll be happy! (I found out a friend of mine waa pregnant quite soon after i had my mc and was very envious but still happy for her (she was about 2 or 3 weeka further along than me)). But you might make it easier on her and yourself if you tell her after 12 weeks. You don't need the stress of a strained relationship! 
When i was pregnant with my son my sister felt like i didn't consider her feelings enough, cause i was putting things on fb about it, but my family lives abroad so i only did it to share things with them and when she said she felt i didn't consider her feelings enough i broke down and cried, almost wishing i wasn't pregnant anymore cause then we wouldn't have that problem! I felt awful!! But she's now got her own little girl so everything worked out fine in the end!! 

Anyway, like i said i'm sure she'll be happy for you!!


----------



## readytostart

vic161209 I am on the opposite side of this story. I have been trying for just over a year and nothing...my best friend who was waiting to try as her dh was not ready for kids, got pregnant month 2 of trying. Everyone has their own way of coping and their own reactions to this type of news. As I have said to her and my other friends who have become pregnant with seemingly no effort, I am happy for them and would not have it any other way...its not that I don't want them to be pregnant it is that I want to be pregnant also :)

My dh and I bd last night. I got a positive opk on Thurs night and bd on Friday. I am hoping we caught the egg! I cope by having continual hope! I will be a mom :) Fingers crossed this is our lucky month!

I won't be testing until Feb 9 :)


----------



## Dreamer2013

noo and adopim that makes me feel better, I have done 7 tests - though that's since Tuesday lol. Xxx


----------



## MommaCC

Hi girls 
I love that your all peeing on sticks like mad! I will be too when it happens! I'm still getting :bfn:s on all my tests! I'm a bit annoyed with the pinkness of FRER evaps it's very disheartening when you see them. :(
Helping my dad and his wife move house today so that will keep me busy then baking a batch of cupcakes that I have on order so that will be nice! Keep my mind off things for a bit xxx


----------



## Flowermal

Heya ladies, well I was supposed to test last Friday and I did.. BFN of course...
Still no sign of AF but getting slightly crampy so she might be coming soon..
Never quite got a positive OPK after the last time when it got dark but not quite dark enough.. This would b my last cycle trying on our own as will be doing IVF with the new cycle.. So kinda looking forward to AF.. Best of luck to all those waiting to test :thumbup:


----------



## sbchewning

I couldn't wait any longer! Tested with a FRER today and :bfn:...I will now wait until after AF is late, she is due to come Wednesday...I don't ever want to see a :bfn: again!


----------



## Eltjuh

I decided, considering we're not gonna be ttc at the moment (cause of hubby's meds) that I would try and lose some weight again.... I did really well last year, lost 10kg and then I got pregnant in september so I stopped dieting as I didn't want to limit my calorie intake (obviously!!) but then I miscarried in october and we decided to ttc again so I didn't bother getting back to dieting (calorie-counting). And in that time and over christmas I've gotten back to my old weight again, cause we kinda pigged out a bit :blush: So I'm gonna try to lose some of the weight again.... Told hubby I'm gonna start running once a week and go back to streetdance classes again, which were once a week aswell. (I quit them cause I didn't wanna risk anything when I was pregnant... might aswell have kept going!! :dohh:) 

So got some hard work ahead of me!!


----------



## Noo

Eltjuh said:


> I decided, considering we're not gonna be ttc at the moment (cause of hubby's meds) that I would try and lose some weight again.... I did really well last year, lost 10kg and then I got pregnant in september so I stopped dieting as I didn't want to limit my calorie intake (obviously!!) but then I miscarried in october and we decided to ttc again so I didn't bother getting back to dieting (calorie-counting). And in that time and over christmas I've gotten back to my old weight again, cause we kinda pigged out a bit :blush: So I'm gonna try to lose some of the weight again.... Told hubby I'm gonna start running once a week and go back to streetdance classes again, which were once a week aswell. (I quit them cause I didn't wanna risk anything when I was pregnant... might aswell have kept going!! :dohh:)
> 
> So got some hard work ahead of me!!

I'm joining slimming world tomorrow - I have quite a high BMI (34) so could do with minimizing any weight gain. I did lose around 10kg in the last 6 months and I actually think it contributed towards being able to conceive.


----------



## MommaCC

I'm doing weight watchers at the minute and I can even stay on it when/if I get pregnant as the recalculate your points. I've still not lost my baby weight from the boys but I have lost 1kg in 3 weeks so I'm happy with that :) 
I need to do more exercise tho that's my biggest thing! So you have got me planning my new fitness plan now lol!! 
As for anything preggers wise I'm feeling like af us going to start any minute I've not tested yet as I got up for a wee at 4am so I'm trying to hold it a bit lol!! 
How's everyone else?? X


----------



## Eltjuh

I've never wanted to do any 'proper' diets before cause I find you need to buy all sorts of extra foods and stuff to be able to make the recipes they give you and I think it's too much hassle, especially when you have a family... So I decided to just count my calories and that (along with streetdance and a lot of walking - and an exercise machine at first, but gave that up after a month or so haha!!  wasted money! :dohh:) helped a lot! 
I wanted to lose more weight but thinking about it now I was already much happier then than I am now when it comes to my weight and my reflection in the mirror... The thing I hate the most is the stupid lovehandles!!! :wacko: Would love to get rid of them!! And would love to fit in a size 12 jeans (at some point!! Am 16 now... )

Anyways I'm facing my first run in about 15 minutes!! Wish me luck haha (only going for 2km)


----------



## rain31

Hi ladies !! how r u all doing ?:dust::dust:

congrats xGracex .:thumbup:


----------



## Noo

I'd love to be a size 16 but since I'm only 5ft 2 I'm a size 18 jeans and 20 top at the minute. I looked lovely at a 14 jeans and 16 top. I'm not designed to be skinny skinny :)


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi ladies,

I am on the train to London for work and then have to negotiate the tube so counting that as my exercise! Well-done though those who are being much better than me! I am lucky in that I don't newd to loose weight as such but I definitely could do with toning and my clothes already feel tight and I'm only 4+2! Too tired too do much though and have a horrible week in work with lots of meetings - I may fall asleep in lol.

Hope everyone is well and good luck to those testing xx


----------



## Eltjuh

well I skipped my run... only cause hubby and I started talking about money and tried sorting some stuff out.....so I'm gonna try and get myself to do it tomorrow instead!

I am 5'11 and size 16 jeans, 12/14 top. I have this picture of me when I was in NY with my parents on holiday (I must've been about 18) and I was so nice and slim then!!! I really want to get back to that but don't think that's ever gonna happen!!!


----------



## Holliedolly

hey everyone the witch got me on saturday.

ive started temping this month. i dont think i can entirely rely on my cbfm after januarys mishap that has left me seriously worried and depressed that im not ovulating. 

...but instead of crying im being proactive and have tried something new, wish me luck, after the year ive had i seriously need it!! 

feb will by my third cycle with the cbfm and first month temping, im not so greedy that i need a bfp this month, just a peak or an indication i am ovulating will be the first step!! then when i finally get a bfp and i hope to god its soon i will be overjoyed. i have to admit, having been ttc for 8 years with 2 losses in the last 3 years (i lost my last baby at 26 weeks), im wondering if i am just not meant to be a mum? 

im trying to stay positive but inside im screaming out for people to understand how hard it is :( 

on to february testers for me... x


----------



## Eltjuh

Well you can all be proud of me... I did my run in the end!! Only half of what I planned to do but I really couldn't do any more! I ran 0.6 mile/1 km. So that's pretty good for a first run! :)


----------



## Noo

Well done! Rather you than me!


----------



## Phantom710

I would love to diet a bit this pregnancy, but not sure how to go about it. Gained a ton of weight on the IVF meds and now I'm afraid I won't lose it before I gain back all the baby weight.


----------



## lcgoodac

I'm in the tww! Af due on the 2nd feb! I haven't thought about it for the past week but today I just can't stop thinking about whether I am or not! Just want to know now! I don't know if its in my head or not but my boobs seem achy and have an achy back! I think ill cave and test before the 2nd! X


----------



## Dreamer2013

Eltjuh said:


> Well you can all be proud of me... I did my run in the end!! Only half of what I planned to do but I really couldn't do any more! I ran 0.6 mile/1 km. So that's pretty good for a first run! :)

Well-done!! X


----------



## Dreamer2013

Holliedolly said:


> hey everyone the witch got me on saturday.
> 
> ive started temping this month. i dont think i can entirely rely on my cbfm after januarys mishap that has left me seriously worried and depressed that im not ovulating.
> 
> ...but instead of crying im being proactive and have tried something new, wish me luck, after the year ive had i seriously need it!!
> 
> feb will by my third cycle with the cbfm and first month temping, im not so greedy that i need a bfp this month, just a peak or an indication i am ovulating will be the first step!! then when i finally get a bfp and i hope to god its soon i will be overjoyed. i have to admit, having been ttc for 8 years with 2 losses in the last 3 years (i lost my last baby at 26 weeks), im wondering if i am just not meant to be a mum?
> 
> im trying to stay positive but inside im screaming out for people to understand how hard it is :(
> 
> on to february testers for me... x

Sounds like you have been through an awful time, fingers crossed and good luck for next month! Stay strong, it must be really hard, I had one loss at 12 weeks and that was devastating :hugs:


----------



## Dreamer2013

Eltjuh - how old are you now? X


----------



## Eltjuh

Dreamer2013 said:


> Eltjuh - how old are you now? X

I'm 24 :)


----------



## Dreamer2013

I'm 28 - I feel old now lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

28 isn't old!!! My husband is 31 in april, he thinks that's old but I don't agree.... I joke about it, only cause he always goes on about how he's getting old :haha:

Got together with my husband when I was 19, got married when I was 20(and a half :winkwink:) then got pregnant when I was 21(and a half again :haha:) and then had my son when I was 22.

The plan was to have 2 or 3 kids in total (I vote 3, hubby votes 2) with 2 years apart... but that's gonna be quite hard now... cause if I'd get pregnant now the baby wouldn't be due until my son is already 2 and a half. And considering we're kind of putting ttc on hold atm he'll probably be 3 by the time we have another baby, or close to 3 anyway... :dohh:
At least if we have another 2 within the next 4 years we'll be done before I'm 30 :) So when they grow up I'll have plenty of time to enjoy me & hubby time before hubby kicks the bucket!! :haha: (or me I guess... )


----------



## kel21

Now I feel REALLY old! I'm 36, will be 37 in may!


----------



## Noo

I'm 27 next month xx


----------



## adopim

I'm 26. DH will be 30 in May. I joke with him also about it, but I don't think he's old by any means. Tho both of us feel like it sometimes. Just standing up causes about 10 different bones to crack for us. :haha:


----------



## readytostart

holliedolly...8 years is a long time :( I have been on the journey for about a year (and one year of ntnp). It has been really hard, so I can only imagine how many emotions you must be feeling. I wanted to be done having kids by the time I was 30 and now that is not even close to happening. 

It is hard to keep up the hope...and then be disappointed time and time again. I truly believe that it will happen for you and I both! Have you been doing anything? IVF, chlomid? anything like that?


----------



## Blackrain90

Geeze I feel like a little kid now! I will be 23 in May and DH is 24! Haha


----------



## Lownthwaite

BFP. :happydance:


----------



## adopim

Lownthwaite said:


> BFP. :happydance:

Yay!!! :happydance: Congrats!


----------



## LisK

Lownthwaite said:


> BFP. :happydance:

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Congrats Lownthwaite!!! :happydance: About time there was another bfp on this thread!!! The month is almost over and we need more!!

Come on girls!! 

H&H 9months to you Lownthwaite!!


----------



## Eltjuh

So I had a little nose around to see what happened to some of the other ladies that were on the list to test the past couple of days and what do you know?! Yellowhaze got her bfp and didn't tell us!!! :shrug: So we're on 24 bfp's now!


----------



## sbchewning

Bfn this morning 13dpo...think I'm out for this month ladies!


----------



## vic161209

Eltjuh said:


> I never heard anything about my blood tests when i was pregnant. Not sure why they do them but they don't check for hcg normally i think. Cause i asked for my results last time for the council and it didn't have any hcg levels on there...
> 
> I know how you feel about your friend as i was pregnant really quickly with my son and my sister had been trying for years and kept having chemicals...or very early mc. So she had a really hard time with it!! Especially since i'm younger (and hadn't been married as long as she had... ) she also still thinks of me as her baby sister that is still 5 years old... :s i'm sure your friend will be happy for you, she might be slightly jealous or envious but i'm sure she'll be happy! (I found out a friend of mine waa pregnant quite soon after i had my mc and was very envious but still happy for her (she was about 2 or 3 weeka further along than me)). But you might make it easier on her and yourself if you tell her after 12 weeks. You don't need the stress of a strained relationship!
> When i was pregnant with my son my sister felt like i didn't consider her feelings enough, cause i was putting things on fb about it, but my family lives abroad so i only did it to share things with them and when she said she felt i didn't consider her feelings enough i broke down and cried, almost wishing i wasn't pregnant anymore cause then we wouldn't have that problem! I felt awful!! But she's now got her own little girl so everything worked out fine in the end!!
> 
> Anyway, like i said i'm sure she'll be happy for you!!

thanks for sharing this, its helped alot to put my mind at ease. i think ill just make sure i keep very quiet to every one n then make sure i tell her sensitively n privately befor i tell any friends so she hears it from me not another joint friends. thanks:thumbup:


----------



## vic161209

readytostart said:


> vic161209 I am on the opposite side of this story. I have been trying for just over a year and nothing...my best friend who was waiting to try as her dh was not ready for kids, got pregnant month 2 of trying. Everyone has their own way of coping and their own reactions to this type of news. As I have said to her and my other friends who have become pregnant with seemingly no effort, I am happy for them and would not have it any other way...its not that I don't want them to be pregnant it is that I want to be pregnant also :)
> 
> My dh and I bd last night. I got a positive opk on Thurs night and bd on Friday. I am hoping we caught the egg! I cope by having continual hope! I will be a mom :) Fingers crossed this is our lucky month!
> 
> I won't be testing until Feb 9 :)

thanks, i think/hope this will b the case for my friend. shes going to try again right away n i really pray it happens quickly for her, and even better b preg by time i tell her! my biggest concern is that ill b a bad reminder to her for the baby she lost. i.e when my babys born-her's would have been nearly due too ect :nope: im just going to b as supportive as i can to her for now n hope things work out in the end for us all. 

fx this is your cycle too :dust:


----------



## Phantom710

Blackrain90 said:


> Geeze I feel like a little kid now! I will be 23 in May and DH is 24! Haha

I understand how you feel. I am 22, dh 25. The first time I was ttc I was 20 and all my fellow testers were older than me. 



Lownthwaite said:


> BFP. :happydance:

congrats!



Eltjuh said:


> So I had a little nose around to see what happened to some of the other ladies that were on the list to test the past couple of days and what do you know?! Yellowhaze got her bfp and didn't tell us!!! :shrug: So we're on 24 bfp's now!

yay!


----------



## MommaCC

Just got this girls! I've got a thread in the test section with more pics what do you girls reckon


----------



## Phantom710

deffo see a line!


----------



## Noo

Definitely see a line - Go out an get a proper test to confirm. I've gone RIGHT off IC - I'm still only getting a very faint like like that at 21dpo!


----------



## Dreamer2013

mommacc - yay I see a line too! 

Lownthwaite - huge congratulations on your Bfp!! When are you due? 

sbchewning - I'm sorry to hear that, when is your af due? Could it still be too early?

Vic - I think it sounds like you will handle it really well, letting her know that you understand it will be hard for her I think would help her. When I had my mc, it felt like there were pregnancies and babies everywhere (even a royal one!). I was always really happy for them, and knew it was a special time for them, but it was a reminder for me of the baby I had lost, so I would have a cry (privately) too. I think it gets easier, and the numbness goes away, but after three months it feels like others have forgotten when you are still carrying it around with you - they haven't but people don't want to upset you by asking how you are I guess.

Sorry for making anyone feel old or young. Lol. My dh is 33 and we've been together since I was 21, married for two years in july. I think I'd also like 3 kids, but I guess I should see how I get on with one first! I'm still terrified to be honest that something will go wrong again, but just taking it day by day (albeit patience isn't one of my strengths lol). 

Xxx


----------



## adopim

MommaCC: I see a line on that too!

Vic: Sounds like the best plan. You definitely don't want her hearing it from anyone but you. I hope all goes well when you get to that point!


----------



## Lownthwaite

Dreamer2013 said:


> Lownthwaite - huge congratulations on your Bfp!! When are you due?

Thank you :hugs: I'm guessing October 10th :happydance:


----------



## MommaCC

Lownthwaite said:


> BFP. :happydance:

Congratulations!! XxxxxX


----------



## MommaCC

Lownthwaite said:


> Dreamer2013 said:
> 
> 
> Lownthwaite - huge congratulations on your Bfp!! When are you due?
> 
> Thank you :hugs: I'm guessing October 10th :happydance:Click to expand...

If this is my :bfp: we will have the same due date!! X


----------



## Lownthwaite

MommaCC said:


> Lownthwaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamer2013 said:
> 
> 
> Lownthwaite - huge congratulations on your Bfp!! When are you due?
> 
> Thank you :hugs: I'm guessing October 10th :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> If this is my :bfp: we will have the same due date!! XClick to expand...

Aw wow! Well keep me posted! If you get your BFP we can be due date buddies! :happydance:


----------



## Eltjuh

MommaCC said:


> Just got this girls! I've got a thread in the test section with more pics what do you girls reckon
> View attachment 557647

Yeah that looks like a bfp to me!!! Good luck!! Do a 'proper' test and post a new picture for us! :) :flower:


----------



## MommaCC

As soon as they come (got some frer in the post!) I will test and post a pic! Hopefully they will be here in the morning cx


----------



## lcgoodac

I'm in the tww at the moment and getting very impatient! I feel really down at the moment


----------



## emmancee

Well the :witch: got me early :cry: so im out. Good luck to all those still waiting!


----------



## MommaCC

Here's a pic I've just made up girls top test is this evenings :bfp: bottom test is the test I got at 12 dpo with noah! How similar are they?
 



Attached Files:







C45601A3-B67A-4EA2-BF87-F641D780135F-727-0000006529CA1B16_zpsaf78be4b.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## vic161209

MommaCC said:


> Here's a pic I've just made up girls top test is this evenings :bfp: bottom test is the test I got at 12 dpo with noah! How similar are they?

i see lines on both, faint but a line is a line fx :happydance:


----------



## sbchewning

Dreamer2013 said:


> mommacc - yay I see a line too!
> 
> Lownthwaite - huge congratulations on your Bfp!! When are you due?
> 
> sbchewning - I'm sorry to hear that, when is your af due? Could it still be too early?
> 
> Vic - I think it sounds like you will handle it really well, letting her know that you understand it will be hard for her I think would help her. When I had my mc, it felt like there were pregnancies and babies everywhere (even a royal one!). I was always really happy for them, and knew it was a special time for them, but it was a reminder for me of the baby I had lost, so I would have a cry (privately) too. I think it gets easier, and the numbness goes away, but after three months it feels like others have forgotten when you are still carrying it around with you - they haven't but people don't want to upset you by asking how you are I guess.
> 
> Sorry for making anyone feel old or young. Lol. My dh is 33 and we've been together since I was 21, married for two years in july. I think I'd also like 3 kids, but I guess I should see how I get on with one first! I'm still terrified to be honest that something will go wrong again, but just taking it day by day (albeit patience isn't one of my strengths lol).
> 
> Xxx

Well, I am supposed to be due for AF tomorrow. however with it being my first month off of bc, only time will tell...I have my first appointment middle of next month with my OB so we'll know more about my cycles then!


----------



## AerisandAlex

AF started to show so I'm out :(


----------



## Eltjuh

AerisandAlex said:


> AF started to show so I'm out :(




emmancee said:


> Well the :witch: got me early :cry: so im out. Good luck to all those still waiting!

Sorry to hear the witch got you girls!! :( Hopefully you'll get your bfp next cycle!! Good luck!!! :hugs:




MommaCC said:


> Here's a pic I've just made up girls top test is this evenings :bfp: bottom test is the test I got at 12 dpo with noah! How similar are they?

Definitely think that's a bfp and they do look pretty similar!! Can't wait to see a 'proper' test :) You deserve to have that bfp this month after your weird cycle!!


----------



## readytostart

Lownthwaite said:


> Dreamer2013 said:
> 
> 
> Lownthwaite - huge congratulations on your Bfp!! When are you due?
> 
> Thank you :hugs: I'm guessing October 10th :happydance:Click to expand...

Great day! Our wedding anni 10.10.10 :flower:


----------



## MommaCC

Here it is girls I got my :bfp: this morning! Eek!
 



Attached Files:







20A94BCB-AD1A-4490-8810-FA71685B290E-1137-000000C3D6B84AF6_zps85b0c880.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## LisK

MommaCC said:


> Here it is girls I got my :bfp: this morning! Eek!

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Lara310809

MommaCC said:


> Here it is girls I got my :bfp: this morning! Eek!

Yay! Congratulations! Now off to first tri with you ;) x


----------



## Noo

Congratulations :)


----------



## Dreamer2013

Congratulations!! Xx


----------



## MommaCC

Thanks all. I'm a little overwhelmed that it's happened and feel a bit strange! Got to tell hubby tonight just not sure how to do it! X


----------



## adopim

Congrats MommaCC!!


----------



## minuet

Aww congrats!


----------



## Phantom710

YAY momma!!!!! I knew you would be preggo :)


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Congrats Momma!! Knew there was something good going on in there!! :hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

YAY!!! Congrats MommaCC!!! We can stick that :bfp: back round your name now!! H&H 9 months to you!!!

And have fun telling hubby tonight!! :)


----------



## readytostart

a call to all preggo's or past preggo's:

What was your cm like after ovu (about 5 days after)? I DO NOT want to get my hopes up (really just don't want false hope and then have that dang witch show her face!!!). I have noticed a slight increase in cm in the past few days. I ovu on friday and noticed yesterday and today that my cm is a bit more (sorry tmi) creamier/watery...and just a whole lot more in general. I am not sure when this changes as I know even if the sperm and egg had their magically meeting they would not have taken up residence in my uterus just yet.

Any thoughts...again be honest I need some brutal honesty :)


----------



## Noo

creamy and lots of it - Now its more watery with creamy bits in it.


----------



## kaznib

Congrats to all the new BFP's !!! January has been a busy month! Good luck to all the ladies hoping for Feb x


----------



## Blackrain90

readytostart said:


> a call to all preggo's or past preggo's:
> 
> What was your cm like after ovu (about 5 days after)? I DO NOT want to get my hopes up (really just don't want false hope and then have that dang witch show her face!!!). I have noticed a slight increase in cm in the past few days. I ovu on friday and noticed yesterday and today that my cm is a bit more (sorry tmi) creamier/watery...and just a whole lot more in general. I am not sure when this changes as I know even if the sperm and egg had their magically meeting they would not have taken up residence in my uterus just yet.
> 
> Any thoughts...again be honest I need some brutal honesty :)

At 5DPO I noticed some creamy CM, but up until about 12DPO I really didn't notice much CM at all. Don't base your thoughts on that though, because I have heard from a lot of women that they had a lot of creamy/watery CM during TWW (actually was worried that I was gonna be BFN because I hadn't noticed much CM). I don't think at 5DPO that your CM would be starting to change yet, but I'm not sure.


----------



## mrs.ginger

Congratulations Mommacc!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Readytostart, since you asked, i will be honest with you.... i can't remember what it was like when i was pregnant, though on one of my old threads i wrote that it seemed to be thicker, when i was pregnant.... and last cycle i thought maybe i was pregnant cause i had watery/creamy cm felt wet most of the time (TMI) and i was late for AF, which is unlike me... but the witch did show her face in the end.... so i don't really think you can know for sure just by cm.... sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Noo

C'mon! Who is left to test? We're at the end of the month now :)


----------



## Lara310809

readytostart said:


> a call to all preggo's or past preggo's:
> 
> What was your cm like after ovu (about 5 days after)? I DO NOT want to get my hopes up (really just don't want false hope and then have that dang witch show her face!!!). I have noticed a slight increase in cm in the past few days. I ovu on friday and noticed yesterday and today that my cm is a bit more (sorry tmi) creamier/watery...and just a whole lot more in general. I am not sure when this changes as I know even if the sperm and egg had their magically meeting they would not have taken up residence in my uterus just yet.
> 
> Any thoughts...again be honest I need some brutal honesty :)

 I don't remember having any difference to the usual CM :shrug:


----------



## LisK

Noo said:


> C'mon! Who is left to test? We're at the end of the month now :)

I am! But I don't seem to have ovulated yet. :cry: Maybe my name should be deleted? I am under Jan 31.


----------



## Phantom710

I can't believe January is over (pretty much-- a few more hours). What a long crazy month, eh?


----------



## readytostart

eltjuh thanks for being honest, thank you all for that! I checked today and my cervix is low and more dry so I think I am out....I wouldnt be testing until next weekend but I am pretty sure I am already out. 

I am excited for my next cycle, I have bought a basal temp thermometer, progesterone cream, and preseed (thanks noo!). So I am really hopeful that next month will be the month!


----------



## Noo

readytostart said:


> I am excited for my next cycle, I have bought a basal temp thermometer, progesterone cream, and preseed (thanks noo!). So I am really hopeful that next month will be the month!

I used the progesterone cream from ovulation (well the night before I expected it) until 14dpo. I've no idea whether this has contributed towards my pregnancy and so far sustaining it (normally I'd have miscarried by now) but I've nicely got my 3+ digi result today so hoping all is well :baby:

Good luck! xx


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah, I can't believe January is over already!!! I'm gonna miss keeping up this thread and reading all about the bfp's!! 
But I know there already are some February threads made so I won't make one of those... Gonna miss you guys!!

Hopefully all your pregnancies will go well and you will all get to have your little babies! And get to see them all soon(ish)!! 

And hopefully me and hubby can get back to ttc soon!!


----------



## adopim

Where did January go?!? It's crazy. But from my viewpoint I'm hoping February goes by just as fast. Then things can slow themselves down after Feb. 27th. Haha! 

I wish everyone the very best! And lots of :dust:


----------



## Mummy Bean

Can i just add i just got my :bfp: last one in for jan...

Baby dust to everyone


----------



## Dreamer2013

Noo said:


> readytostart said:
> 
> 
> I am excited for my next cycle, I have bought a basal temp thermometer, progesterone cream, and preseed (thanks noo!). So I am really hopeful that next month will be the month!
> 
> I used the progesterone cream from ovulation (well the night before I expected it) until 14dpo. I've no idea whether this has contributed towards my pregnancy and so far sustaining it (normally I'd have miscarried by now) but I've nicely got my 3+ digi result today so hoping all is well :baby:
> 
> Good luck! xxClick to expand...

Congratulations Noo, I got my 3+ today too :happydance: did you say you had joined the late september thread? Although I guess technically I am early October.... He he


----------



## Dreamer2013

Huge congratulations mummybean!

Yes not sure where jan has gone!

Good luck and thanks for all your support everyone.

Although perhaps we should still check in here now and then to see how it's going! Xxx


----------



## Eltjuh

:happydance: Yay Mummy Bean!!!! Congrats!!!

That's 26 BFPs this month!!! I'll go and change it now and count how many testers we actually had!


----------



## Eltjuh

26 BFPs out of 113 testers!! That's about 23% 
Though 43 people didn't let us know whether they got a BFP or the :witch: so technically it's 26 out of 70, which is 37% :flower:

So we did alright this month!! 

Congrats to everyone who got their BFP and good luck next cycle to everyone who the :witch: showed her ugly face to again!! :hugs:


----------



## hlamb

I'm out. :( I've been out since the 16th, but forgot to update. Started Clomid on the 22nd of this month, though. 50 mg, CD 5-9. Hopefully I and everybody else will get their BFPs in February. Congratulations to the 26 of you lucky ladies! Baby dust to the rest of us for February.


----------



## lune_miel

Would someone like to create the Feb thread that we can all move to??


----------



## LisK

lune_miel said:


> Would someone like to create the Feb thread that we can all move to??

You should do it! Good idea!


----------



## Phantom710

Well ladies, I enjoyed spending this month with you all. I hope you all get your bfps soon, you deserve it :)

xx


----------



## Lara310809

I'm already in one... :shrug: was that the wrong one?


----------



## Eltjuh

I can make another one as I enjoy doing it, but I thought since there were already some around I wouldn't..... But if you'd like me to make a new one I will .... Let's vote!!


----------



## Dreamer2013

Eltjuh said:


> I can make another one as I enjoy doing it, but I thought since there were already some around I wouldn't..... But if you'd like me to make a new one I will .... Let's vote!!

I'm hoping I won't be testing in feb, but it would be nice to keep in touch so I voted yes lol if I could be an honoury member lol


----------



## Noo

Dreamer2013 said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readytostart said:
> 
> 
> I am excited for my next cycle, I have bought a basal temp thermometer, progesterone cream, and preseed (thanks noo!). So I am really hopeful that next month will be the month!
> 
> I used the progesterone cream from ovulation (well the night before I expected it) until 14dpo. I've no idea whether this has contributed towards my pregnancy and so far sustaining it (normally I'd have miscarried by now) but I've nicely got my 3+ digi result today so hoping all is well :baby:
> 
> Good luck! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Congratulations Noo, I got my 3+ today too :happydance: did you say you had joined the late september thread? Although I guess technically I am early October.... He heClick to expand...

Yup! LMP Date is September though Ovulation due date is very end September/1st October.


----------



## lune_miel

Eltjuh - can you update this one to "February" or let us know where we can find everyone?


----------



## Eltjuh

I will make a new one and put the link in here so anyone that wants to join can join...


----------



## Eltjuh

Ok, so here's the link ... Finally got round to making the new thread!
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ome-get-your-valentines-bfp.html#post25173491

I will be going to bed now, but I will make sure to check tomorrow and put all you lovely ladies (that didn't get their bfp in January) down for your testingdates! :flower:


----------



## mummyjayne

Hiya, i got my January bfp :)


----------



## Noo

Yay!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

YAY!!!! Congrats mummyjayne!!! :happydance:


----------

